# Let’s share our journey for those of us that want to pursue a healthier lifestyle to lose weight.



## Panina (Feb 22, 2020)

Tonight I had this wonderful idea let’s share our journey for those of us that want to pursue a healthier lifestyle to lose weight.  Tuggers are so supportive in so many aspects that I hope others will think this is a good idea and participate.  After all, the healthier we are the better shape we are to enjoy all aspects of timeshare vacationing.

This isn’t about perfection, this is about the bumps, falls and successes we encounter.  An experience whether good or bad  from one can help someone else. We can  share recipes, good books, the weight loss plan we choose, exercises, meditation, etc anything that has helped.

So much has happened in the last year that once again I put everyone ahead of me.   I did not take care of myself the way I should have, physically, mentally and nutritionally.  I am mad of myself that once again I am in the position that I have gained too much weight.  It affects me physically and mentally. I don’t like how I feel or look.  I don’t move as well as I did.  Who is that girl in the mirror?

Last Tuesday I decided to join Weight Watchers, not that it ever worked before.  My community offers it and I thought it would be a good way to meet others which it was.   To my surprise the program is much different, for me in a good way.  Time will tell if it will work for me. I am hopeful.

Today I am on day five of taking care of me.  Being off the sugars was difficult the first few days but today the cloud has disappeared and I have clarity.  One thing that I am doing differently then ever before is I am preparing all my food, no frozen or ready made quick meals.  I am taking this as an opportunity to learn new cooking skills.  I have made this week a hummus, mushroom egg pie and oatmeal banana blueberries cookies with nothing else added.

Does anyone else want to join the journey?


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 22, 2020)

You can count me in.  I have been binging on lots of cheetos, chocolates and cookies lately and my weight has slowly crept up again.  I would like to lose 10 lbs in the next 20 weeks.  

I golf a few days a week and I get myself too hungry by the end of the round that I would have a meal and then continue to snack on carbs because the body feels deprived during the round.  I need to have a healthy snack during the round to curb my hunger.  

The promise I am making to myself is to pack a healthy snack and eat it halfway through the round to keep my hunger under control.  I have to get back to eating no more than 100 grams of carbs a day.


----------



## bluehende (Feb 23, 2020)

I am in also.  Last fall I finally got determined to get my weight back down to 200.  At 64 I see me not making my goal of mountain biking pretty hard core until 70 at this weight.  I have bad knees and the weight at 250 is too much strain.  I lost 20 through the fall but the holidays were bad for me.  A skin cancer diagnosis and the holidays left me pigging out.  My guess is I regained 15 but refused to get on the scale.  About a week ago with the final removal of the carcinoma I started back into the program.  Taking daily 2 to 3 mile walk or hike along with limiting my food intake.  On Wednesday the stitches come out and I can start back at the gym too.  The goal is be in the 100's and be in better shape.  I will never be in the great shape I was at 55 when I actually raced mountain bikes, but there are a few hills at our local trails that I can measure against.  I propose to help keep us motivated that we update our progress periodically.  Good Luck all.


----------



## klpca (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm not on a weight loss journey but my husband and daughter are. I am the primary cook (my choice) and I love the recipes at www.skinnytaste.com . I have to eat a low fat diet anyway and the woman who creates the recipes uses a lot of herbs/seasonings instead of fats for flavor so it works for everyone in the house. Plus she has videos which has definitely helped me, a self taught cook, with a lot of different techniques.

Good luck to all!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 23, 2020)

I wish everyone a lot of luck with this. I need to do the same but I have been through this so many times in my life - lost tons of weight and gained it back- I have just about given up. I know right now I am nowhere near ready but I hope I can get to that place again. 

This said, I do exercise at least.


----------



## bluehende (Feb 23, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I wish everyone a lot of luck with this. I need to do the same but I have been through this so many times in my life - list tons of weight and gained it back- I have just about given up. I know right now I am nowhere near ready but I hope I can get to that place again.
> 
> This said, I do exercise at least.


  That is why I always say I have lost 100 lbs since retiring and kept all but 105 of it off.


PS  this thread pushed me to weigh myself. Hard to believe I am better off than I thought.  After 1 week I am at 235 which is officially 17 off from September.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 23, 2020)

I lost 60 pounds and have kept it off for almost 18 years.  I did it with Weight Watchers and changed with the plan over the years.  I incorporated changes to my diet and lifestyle along the way.  I'm not perfect, but I like to think that when I stray it's because of a conscious choice I made.  For example, when we go on vacation we eat differently than we do at home.  More meals out, more alcohol (like one drink with dinner when we go out) and more desserts.  So, when we get home I just jump back on plan.  I've gotten to the place where I don't know how not to do it.  I've recently stopped the stringent tracking, but I still keep a food journal.  I do that as it keeps me accountable for what I put in my mouth.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 23, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I wish everyone a lot of luck with this. I need to do the same but I have been through this so many times in my life - list tons of weight and gained it back- I have just about given up. I know right now I am nowhere near ready but I hope I can get to that place again.
> 
> This said, I do exercise at least.


You’re in that cycle. You’ve plateaued then went into fatigue of it all. It’s a rough cycle. Sometimes it’s not just your “will power”. When you lose weight your body fights your brain to put it back on. Your brain says great I want to keep this off but your hormones say no! We need that weight back. Dieting and losing weight is healthy but to your body, it’s missing it’s energy stores. It needs to replenish it so when the next time it encounters the burst of energy it has enough stored up to compensate for it. The struggle isn’t just your “weakness” as some would say, it’s your body fighting against you.

you’re at the realization stage and soon the motivation willkick in. Just know when you’re about to get burned out to not give up. Start with small changes that will last longer. When we go from zero to 100 it’s easy to burn out. Slow and steady


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 23, 2020)

We made this decision about a month ago when we came back from the annual Mexico break. Too much guacamole, chips, cerveza, etc.etc. DW is more diligent than I. She says she's down 12 lbs, me- about 6. But it's a start. I have to weigh myself daily- doc's orders to monitor water build-up, but it's a pretty good incentivizer. You get daily reinforcement if it drops a skosh, and a little reminder if you need to pass on that handful of treat (because you've earned it).

Good luck to everyone!

Jim


----------



## Rolltydr (Feb 23, 2020)

bluehende said:


> I am in also.  Last fall I finally got determined to get my weight back down to 200.  At 64 I see me not making my goal of mountain biking pretty hard core until 70 at this weight.  I have bad knees and the weight at 250 is too much strain.  I lost 20 through the fall but the holidays were bad for me.  A skin cancer diagnosis and the holidays left me pigging out.  My guess is I regained 15 but refused to get on the scale.  About a week ago with the final removal of the carcinoma I started back into the program.  Taking daily 2 to 3 mile walk or hike along with limiting my food intake.  On Wednesday the stitches come out and I can start back at the gym too.  The goal is be in the 100's and be in better shape.  I will never be in the great shape I was at 55 when I actually raced mountain bikes, but there are a few hills at our local trails that I can measure against.  I propose to help keep us motivated that we update our progress periodically.  Good Luck all.


I topped out at 223 over the holidays. I had crept up to there after weighing between 190-200, my desired weight, since I retired 6 years ago. I was not exercising regularly and not eating healthy. I didn’t have much energy and had started having acid reflux issues which I had years ago when I weighed in the 220’s. I had joined a gym last summer but stopped going regularly during the holidays. My New Year’s resolution was to get back in the gym and get back down to 200 this year. My immediate goal is to hit the gym 4-5 days a week where I do 1 hour walking 3-4 miles on the treadmill each trip. Last week was my first time to make it 5 days. I have also changed my eating to a light breakfast of yogurt and a high fiber cereal, a good healthy lunch and a light snack at dinner. I’m down to 215 today. I’m already feeling better and haven’t had any reflux for the oast couple of weeks. We have a trip to Nashville in mid-March and I would love to be at 210 by that time because I’m sure I’ll gain a little there because I won’t eat as well and may not have time for the gym, although I’m going to try at least a couple of mornings. I wish good luck to all of us!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 23, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> My immediate goal is to hit the gym 4-5 days a week where I do 1 hour walking 3-4 miles on the treadmill each trip.


I am not a gym goer by nature, although over the years I have belonged to several gyms.  When we lived in California I would get exercise by walking.  When we moved to New Mexico, in the dead of winter, I realized that I was going to need to find another way to exercise.  There is a gym not too far from us.  Not the least expensive option, but one I knew I could get to.  I eased my way in.  I started out with a one month membership.  When I joined they had a trainer spend about 30 minutes with me showing me around.  I decided to book the trainer for a couple of sessions.  If I had an appointment set up, I was sure to show up.  It's now been 7 years.  I still see the trainer once a week (she works parts of my body that I don't normally, plus I enjoy working with her).  I am usually at the gym between 3 to 5 days a week.  It's become habit.  I like the way I feel afterwards.  I'm not doing it at this point for weight loss but to maintain mobility and stamina.


----------



## Rolltydr (Feb 23, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> We made this decision about a month ago when we came back from the annual Mexico break. Too much guacamole, chips, cerveza, etc.etc. DW is more diligent than I. She says she's down 12 lbs, me- about 6. But it's a start. I have to weigh myself daily- doc's orders to monitor water build-up, but it's a pretty good incentivizer. You get daily reinforcement if it drops a skosh, and a little reminder if you need to pass on that handful of treat (because you've earned it).
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Jim


I’m in the weigh every day camp, also. If the trend is downward, it keeps me motivated to continue what I’m doing. Conversely, when the pounds go up, it reinforces that I immediately need to get back to eating properly and exercising.


----------



## Rolltydr (Feb 23, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I am not a gym goer by nature, although over the years I have belonged to several gyms.  When we lived in California I would get exercise by walking.  When we moved to New Mexico, in the dead of winter, I realized that I was going to need to find another way to exercise.  There is a gym not too far from us.  Not the least expensive option, but one I knew I could get to.  I eased my way in.  I started out with a one month membership.  When I joined they had a trainer spend about 30 minutes with me showing me around.  I decided to book the trainer for a couple of sessions.  If I had an appointment set up, I was sure to show up.  It's now been 7 years.  I still see the trainer once a week (she works parts of my body that I don't normally, plus I enjoy working with her).  I am usually at the gym between 3 to 5 days a week.  It's become habit.  I like the way I feel afterwards.  I'm not doing it at this point for weight loss but to maintain mobility and stamina.


The one I joined has a basic membership for just $10/month. They also have other programs you can get for an additional fee. I joined for the opposite reason you did; it’s too freaking hot here to walk outside in the summer. I’m very much a creature of habit so as long as I can get in the habit of going, I really hate to miss a day. However, the opposite is also true. When I get interrupted for a few days, it‘s hard to get started back.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 23, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I am not a gym goer by nature, although over the years I have belonged to several gyms.  When we lived in California I would get exercise by walking.  When we moved to New Mexico, in the dead of winter, I realized that I was going to need to find another way to exercise.  There is a gym not too far from us.  Not the least expensive option, but one I knew I could get to.  I eased my way in.  I started out with a one month membership.  When I joined they had a trainer spend about 30 minutes with me showing me around.  I decided to book the trainer for a couple of sessions.  If I had an appointment set up, I was sure to show up.  It's now been 7 years.  I still see the trainer once a week (she works parts of my body that I don't normally, plus I enjoy working with her).  I am usually at the gym between 3 to 5 days a week.  It's become habit.  I like the way I feel afterwards.  I'm not doing it at this point for weight loss but to maintain mobility and stamina.


Mobility and Stamina.
I like that.
That's what I need to keep up with my grandsons, ages 8 and 9. When they were younger I could keep up with them (their legs were shorter).


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 23, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I am not a gym goer by nature, although over the years I have belonged to several gyms.  When we lived in California I would get exercise by walking.  When we moved to New Mexico, in the dead of winter, I realized that I was going to need to find another way to exercise.  There is a gym not too far from us.  Not the least expensive option, but one I knew I could get to.  I eased my way in.  I started out with a one month membership.  When I joined they had a trainer spend about 30 minutes with me showing me around.  I decided to book the trainer for a couple of sessions.  If I had an appointment set up, I was sure to show up.  It's now been 7 years.  I still see the trainer once a week (she works parts of my body that I don't normally, plus I enjoy working with her).  I am usually at the gym between 3 to 5 days a week.  It's become habit.  I like the way I feel afterwards.  I'm not doing it at this point for weight loss but to maintain mobility and stamina.


Check with your health insurance carrier. They may subsidize your gym membership. Ours does. It doesn't cover the whole banana, but it's a help.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 23, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Check with your health insurance carrier. They may subsidize your gym membership. Ours does. It doesn't cover the whole banana, but it's a help.


Nope, they don't.  If I wanted to get an Advantage plan it would cover some.  But I have a Medicare Supplement and it doesn't cover gym membership.  But what I spend is worth it to me.  I forgot to mention that in addition to working towards mobility and stamina, it has helped tremendously with the sometimes back issues I have.


----------



## Panina (Feb 24, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> You can count me in.  I have been binging on lots of cheetos, chocolates and cookies lately and my weight has slowly crept up again.  I would like to lose 10 lbs in the next 20 weeks.
> 
> I golf a few days a week and I get myself too hungry by the end of the round that I would have a meal and then continue to snack on carbs because the body feels deprived during the round.  I need to have a healthy snack during the round to curb my hunger.
> 
> The promise I am making to myself is to pack a healthy snack and eat it halfway through the round to keep my hunger under control.  I have to get back to eating no more than 100 grams of carbs a day.


I haven’t made any weight goals, just that I will pursue eating healthier.  My biggest obstacle is the stress of dealing with an elderly mother who is extremely difficult, nothing is good enough.  Today was challenging.  I wanted to binge, Food was calling my name. Ate more then I should  have but then again it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Panina (Feb 24, 2020)

bluehende said:


> I am in also.  Last fall I finally got determined to get my weight back down to 200.  At 64 I see me not making my goal of mountain biking pretty hard core until 70 at this weight.  I have bad knees and the weight at 250 is too much strain.  I lost 20 through the fall but the holidays were bad for me.  A skin cancer diagnosis and the holidays left me pigging out.  My guess is I regained 15 but refused to get on the scale.  About a week ago with the final removal of the carcinoma I started back into the program.  Taking daily 2 to 3 mile walk or hike along with limiting my food intake.  On Wednesday the stitches come out and I can start back at the gym too.  The goal is be in the 100's and be in better shape.  I will never be in the great shape I was at 55 when I actually raced mountain bikes, but there are a few hills at our local trails that I can measure against.  I propose to help keep us motivated that we update our progress periodically.  Good Luck all.


You have been dealing with what I  call medical stress.  I find I either eat everything or get depressed and eat hardly anything.  55 was when it got harder for me to keep my weight stable.  Wednesday will be the day to celebrate, stitches out and you can do what you want.


----------



## Panina (Feb 24, 2020)

klpca said:


> I'm not on a weight loss journey but my husband and daughter are. I am the primary cook (my choice) and I love the recipes at www.skinnytaste.com . I have to eat a low fat diet anyway and the woman who creates the recipes uses a lot of herbs/seasonings instead of fats for flavor so it works for everyone in the house. Plus she has videos which has definitely helped me, a self taught cook, with a lot of different techniques.
> 
> Good luck to all!


I will check out the site.  I have been cooking and enjoying my foods much more. It should help with ideas. 

Whereas you don’t need to lose weight you have to eat low fat so you are pursuing a healthier lifestyle. I believe the healthier lifestyle is ultimate what my goal is.  Weight loss  if needed just happens as a result of that healthier lifestyle. Maybe I didn’t need to add “to lose weight”.


----------



## Panina (Feb 24, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I wish everyone a lot of luck with this. I need to do the same but I have been through this so many times in my life - list tons of weight and gained it back- I have just about given up. I know right now I am nowhere near ready but I hope I can get to that place again.
> 
> This said, I do exercise at least.


You don’t have to be ready.  This is about ups an downs, not necessarily success soon. Something someone shares might later spark you, me, others. 

I refuse to let my previous failures stop my future successes.  I believe those that succeed  have learned from their many failures.  

If I am honest to you and myself, I am not ready.  All I know is I am not me and I need to feel better so I will keep trying even if I fail.  My reason for starting this thread is for when I fall, I acknowledge it and our group helps pick me up as I will do for others.


----------



## Panina (Feb 24, 2020)

bluehende said:


> That is why I always say I have lost 100 lbs since retiring and kept all but 105 of it off.
> 
> 
> PS  this thread pushed me to weigh myself. Hard to believe I am better off than I thought.  After 1 week I am at 235 which is officially 17 off from September.


17 pounds off is great. Congrats.   When I pushed myself to get weighed by going to weight watchers my fears of weight gain were real.


----------



## Panina (Feb 24, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I lost 60 pounds and have kept it off for almost 18 years.  I did it with Weight Watchers and changed with the plan over the years.  I incorporated changes to my diet and lifestyle along the way.  I'm not perfect, but I like to think that when I stray it's because of a conscious choice I made.  For example, when we go on vacation we eat differently than we do at home.  More meals out, more alcohol (like one drink with dinner when we go out) and more desserts.  So, when we get home I just jump back on plan.  I've gotten to the place where I don't know how not to do it.  I've recently stopped the stringent tracking, but I still keep a food journal.  I do that as it keeps me accountable for what I put in my mouth.


Wow, Gives me hope when you say “ I don’t know how not to do it”.   When you lost your 60 pounds was it on your first try or did it take multiple times?


----------



## Panina (Feb 24, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I topped out at 223 over the holidays. I had crept up to there after weighing between 190-200, my desired weight, since I retired 6 years ago. I was not exercising regularly and not eating healthy. I didn’t have much energy and had started having acid reflux issues which I had years ago when I weighed in the 220’s. I had joined a gym last summer but stopped going regularly during the holidays. My New Year’s resolution was to get back in the gym and get back down to 200 this year. My immediate goal is to hit the gym 4-5 days a week where I do 1 hour walking 3-4 miles on the treadmill each trip. Last week was my first time to make it 5 days. I have also changed my eating to a light breakfast of yogurt and a high fiber cereal, a good healthy lunch and a light snack at dinner. I’m down to 215 today. I’m already feeling better and haven’t had any reflux for the oast couple of weeks. We have a trip to Nashville in mid-March and I would love to be at 210 by that time because I’m sure I’ll gain a little there because I won’t eat as well and may not have time for the gym, although I’m going to try at least a couple of mornings. I wish good luck to all of us!


It is great you are feeling better.  I usually aim to walk 5 miles a day but this week I haven’t.  Even with all my walking the weight crept back up.  This week just  have been concentrating on the food.  I have found in the past if I eat more but fresh foods versus packaged I do much better.  Tuesday I will know when I get weighed.  There is a scale in my home but I will stay away for my sanity.


----------



## Brett (Feb 24, 2020)

I avoid junk food, snacks and desserts but still gain weight
My problem is I like to eat.  Gotta get out and exercise


----------



## Luanne (Feb 24, 2020)

Panina said:


> Wow, Gives me hope when you say “ I don’t know how not to do it”.   When you lost your 60 pounds was it on your first try or did it take multiple times?


I had gained and lost over the years, but not that much.  I usually did some type of fad diet thing, lost some weight, then gained it back.  I really started gaining weight between baby and and baby two and after my second daughter was born I started weight watchers.  Lost the weight, and probably more than I should have, kept it off for awhile, then gained it all back plus more.  I finally decided in 2001 that I'd had it.  I wasn't able to be the "happy fat lady".  I went back to Weight Watchers and it was a straight downwards trend after that.  Took almost a year to lose the weight, but I did keep it off this time.


----------



## Panina (Feb 24, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I had gained and lost over the years, but not that much.  I usually did some type of fad diet thing, lost some weight, then gained it back.  I really started gaining weight between baby and and baby two and after my second daughter was born I started weight watchers.  Lost the weight, and probably more than I should have, kept it off for awhile, then gained it all back plus more.  I finally decided in 2001 that I'd had it.  I wasn't able to be the "happy fat lady".  I went back to Weight Watchers and it was a straight downwards trend after that.  Took almost a year to lose the weight, but I did keep it off this time.


For sure, your journey gives me lots of hope to keep trying.


----------



## Rolltydr (Feb 24, 2020)

Brett said:


> I avoid junk food, snacks and desserts but still gain weight
> My problem is I like to eat. Gotta get out and exercise



I’ve found that I have to do both, change my diet and exercise, in order to lose weight. If I do one without the other, I can maintain fairly well but I can’t lose. 

I love snacks too, chips, nuts, and candy. And, ice cream is my favorite thing in the world. I haven’t eaten any ice cream in about a month now. I feel like I’m in rehab! I’m trying to do healthy snacks (fruits and nuts) and very few of them, and no desserts. My crutch is Dove dark chocolate Minis and Wuerther’s soft caramels. I have one of each after lunch or dinner to satisfy my sweet tooth and so far it’s working. 

My problem this week is it is my daughter’s birthday and we have reservations at a churrascaria, Texas de Brazil, Saturday night. I hope I can be smart and not keep asking for more. Refusing dessert will probably be out of the question so I’m planning to hit the gym Sunday morning. 


Harry


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Okay, so this is probably not quite what @Panina had in mind when she opened this thread, but I have to share the following.

Where I work, there is a weight loss contest in progress.  I think everyone in the contest pitched in a couple dollars or so (nothing big) but something to put a reward out there.  I'd estimate about 2/3rds of the staff here is in the contest.  (I work at a public school.....with lots of women.....who can cook some of the most delectable items - usually desserts - I've ever tasted).  

Now these women are serious about this contest...and they are competitive.  
The last couple of weeks have seen more cakes, pies, and desserts that are literally mouth watering.  
For now, it appears the contestants effort's have been wasted because almost everyone in the contest has decreased their weight.

Now for those of us NOT in the contest........uh - oh.  

But wow, are the some good treats around here lately!


----------



## Panina (Feb 24, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I’ve found that I have to do both, change my diet and exercise, in order to lose weight. If I do one without the other, I can maintain fairly well but I can’t lose.
> 
> I love snacks too, chips, nuts, and candy. And, ice cream is my favorite thing in the world. I haven’t eaten any ice cream in about a month now. I feel like I’m in rehab! I’m trying to do healthy snacks (fruits and nuts) and very few of them, and no desserts. My crutch is Dove dark chocolate Minis and Wuerther’s soft caramels. I have one of each after lunch or dinner to satisfy my sweet tooth and so far it’s working.
> 
> ...



Enjoy your daughters birthday.  I know for myself one day of eating more then I should is not the problem.

I recommend a Yonana  to get that ice cream fix.  Using bananas and cherries is my favorite.









						Shop Yonanas Online
					

Buy Yonanas Makers Online. Make 100% fruit, dairy-free, vegan, gluten-free banana ice cream at home in seconds with Yonanas!



					yonanas.com


----------



## Panina (Feb 24, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Okay, so this is probably not quite what @Panina had in mind when she opened this thread, but I have to share the following.
> 
> Where I work, there is a weight loss contest in progress.  I think everyone in the contest pitched in a couple dollars or so (nothing big) but something to put a reward out there.  I'd estimate about 2/3rds of the staff here is in the contest.  (I work at a public school.....with lots of women.....who can cook some of the most delectable items - usually desserts - I've ever tasted).
> 
> ...


Contests can be a motivator for some especially when money is involved, don’t think it would fly here on TUG.  We will just need to rely on each other’s support and hope that motivates us.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 24, 2020)

An update from yesterday.  I usually have peanut butter with one slice of gluten-free toast for breakfast.  My husband who toasts bread for me in the morning gave me 2 slices because they were tiny and it was golf day.  Half way through the round I was less hungry than usual, and I slowly worked on a small bag of cheetos when I reached the 15th hole.  At lunch I had a cheese burger protein style with a handful of fries.  I had 4 pieces of the dark chocolate thin bark with almonds at around 4pm - my one bad thing which I did for the day.  Dinner was a very small serving of chicken salad which I made for dinner.  No snacks after dinner which was rare.  My weight was fine this morning.


----------



## geekette (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm on the healthier eating plan tho not for weight loss.  

One thing I'd like to mention for those that are doing more activity alongside, don't let the scale rule.  Bring out some pants you'd like to fit into better and let those be your guide.  

Muscle weighs more than fat, so you can be trading fat for muscle, yet the scale won't budge.  However, those pants don't lie.  

Further on the activity front, if you do the same workout every time, your body will get used to it.  Vary your activities, it makes your body work harder, and you get better conditioning.  If you are a walker, maybe vary your pace.   Normal for warmup, then do some intermittent fast walks.   Work up to fast walking for a minute or whatever works for you.  It doesn't seem like much, but this small variance does make a difference.   Ditto if you are using treadmill or elliptical.   Add incline.   Periodically go into "sprint" (I don't run, so I assume for others also that Sprint is merely faster than normal, even if not top of your accessible level).  

For anyone planning on swimming laps, be forewarned that swimming makes you VERY hungry.   Perhaps chase that workout with a banana and chocolate milk.   Chocolate milk is a great healer of muscles post-workout, and at least a little filling.   

Good luck to all!   You can do it!!   2020 is a good year to find your balance.


----------



## geekette (Feb 24, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> My problem this week is it is my daughter’s birthday and we have reservations at a churrascaria, Texas de Brazil, Saturday night. I hope I can be smart and not keep asking for more. Refusing dessert will probably be out of the question so I’m planning to hit the gym Sunday morning.
> Harry


Water is your friend.   It can help you find full to prevent asking for more.   I eat slowly, so especially if I am engaged in conversation, I can't eat as much.   

I have to stay away from all you can eat, because my cheap side can be determined to get my money's worth.  In your case, it's a celebration.   One evening.   Eat light that morning and lunch.   Gym the next day, and you are back on track!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 24, 2020)

geekette said:


> Muscle weighs more than fat, so you can be trading fat for muscle, yet the scale won't budge.  However, those pants don't lie.


I'm sorry, but this is one of my pet peeves.  Muscle doe NOT weigh more than fat.  A pound of muscle and a pound of fat both weigh a pound.  But a pound of muscle is more dense and will take up less space than a pound of fat.


----------



## louisianab (Feb 24, 2020)

I've been meeting with a nutritionist/nurse for a year.
Her main messages are
Eat until 80% full, then give your brain 15 minutes to catch up.
Respond not react
Be active, give yourself time to relax, sleep and drink water.

I'm down more than 20 pounds and have made these changes more permanent, since I'm not "giving up" anything nor following a plan. 

This is a free service offered by my insurance.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 24, 2020)

louisianab said:


> I've been meeting with a nutritionist/nurse for a year.
> Her main messages are
> Eat until 80% full, then give your brain 15 minutes to catch up.
> Respond not react
> ...


My problem was I didn't know when I was 80% full.  I would keep eating until I was stuffed, or over stuffed.  That is why Weight Watchers was successful for me.  I had to learn what a portion size was.  So the weighing and measuring didn't bother me.  Now after all these years I can more of less eyeball a portion size and estimate the weight, or whatever.  But it certainly wasn't intuitive.  Did your nutritionist give you any tips on how to judge the 80% full mark?


----------



## Panina (Feb 24, 2020)

louisianab said:


> I've been meeting with a nutritionist/nurse for a year.
> Her main messages are
> Eat until 80% full, then give your brain 15 minutes to catch up.
> Respond not react
> ...


Congratulations on your 20 lb loss.  Good tips, “ Be active, give yourself time to relax, sleep and drink water.  It is not all about food.


----------



## Theiggy (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m here. I’m trying. I go up and down. Right now I’m just trying to exercise more and eat less bread, pasta and sugar. If I do that I will lose easily. I have a St. Thomas trip coming up and I’m hoping to buy a new bathing suit or 2! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snazzylass (Feb 25, 2020)

Good luck on your weigh in today! I rejoined WW last summer at work. No regrets. Biggest win? The comradry. Other than that? well, I haven't given up! Just going a different direction for now.
And, all the best with the stress. Dealing with our loved ones can be a a real juggling act at time


----------



## geekette (Feb 25, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I'm sorry, but this is one of my pet peeves.  Muscle doe NOT weigh more than fat.  A pound of muscle and a pound of fat both weigh a pound.  But a pound of muscle is more dense and will take up less space than a pound of fat.


LOL, yes, of course you are correct!!!!   I wrote the stupid thing I heard in my head.   My fingers are decent at spellcheck, but never thought check.


----------



## klpca (Feb 25, 2020)

Luanne said:


> My problem was I didn't know when I was 80% full.  I would keep eating until I was stuffed, or over stuffed.  That is why Weight Watchers was successful for me.  I had to learn what a portion size was.  So the weighing and measuring didn't bother me.  Now after all these years I can more of less eyeball a portion size and estimate the weight, or whatever.  But it certainly wasn't intuitive.  Did your nutritionist give you any tips on how to judge the 80% full mark?


In our house portion size has been one of the big issues for my husband (the other is beer, lol). I've been cooking skinnytaste recipes for the past couple of years yet he wasn't losing any weight. He just joined WW this past January and was shocked when he started paying attention to portion size. His normal portions were two to three times the WW portions. He consistently lost weight during dry January, but now that he's drinking beer it's creeping up again. It is going to be a battle of wills for him because his main hobby is craft beer - making it, drinking it, talking about it. He's even taken classes about it. I get it. Some of the craft beers are really tasty, but probably an issue when trying to lose weight.  I like the WW program because it teaches you how to estimate portions and how to include small amounts of food that you love so that you don't feel like you missed out completely.


----------



## bluehende (Feb 25, 2020)

klpca said:


> In our house portion size has been one of the big issues for my husband (the other is beer, lol). I've been cooking skinnytaste recipes for the past couple of years yet he wasn't losing any weight. He just joined WW this past January and was shocked when he started paying attention to portion size. His normal portions were two to three times the WW portions. He consistently lost weight during dry January, but now that he's drinking beer it's creeping up again. It is going to be a battle of wills for him because his main hobby is craft beer - making it, drinking it, talking about it. He's even taken classes about it. I get it. Some of the craft beers are really tasty, but probably an issue when trying to lose weight.  I like the WW program because it teaches you how to estimate portions and how to include small amounts of food that you love so that you don't feel like you missed out completely.




Beer is one of my hobbies too.  Unfortunately craft beer is very high in calories.  Luckily I have never been a beer every day kind of guy.  It has always been more of a social thing,  I can enjoy a beer by myself but rarely do because of the weight issue.  When I have that toggle off and try and lose weight I only drink beer in social settings.  I allow myself a cheat day every other week or so and use the beer tastings, brew club meeting, or visit from the kids as that cheat day.  Adding as much as 800 calories (about 2 pints of a big IPA) makes it impossible to get enough food to feel satisfied for the day.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 25, 2020)

I’m in also.  

Last year I was assigned 3 big projects in addition to my regular job assignments and after a year of working 60 hour weeks I gained a ton of weight. 
I have started back to working out and I want to start walking again.  

I’ve been eating healthy the last two months


----------



## timetofly (Feb 25, 2020)

For me and my wife, we are trying to exercise more. We started using a Peloton bike in December and are enjoying it. I was plesently surprised to find two Peloton bikes at the Hilton Bonnet Creek in FL. It was nice to keep up the routine while traveling. If anyone is interested in a Peloton bike or treadmill, here's my referral code < J554MN > that will give you $100 off.


----------



## presley (Feb 25, 2020)

Panina said:


> Does anyone else want to join the journey?


Yes, I need to lose 10 pounds. I slowly added up the 10 pounds over about 6 months, and haven't had the discipline to part ways with it. I was starting to lose and then started eating junk again. I like to blame my crazy schedule, but if I took the time to shop and meal plan and pack my food for the day, I would be able to keep my calorie count down. 


Brett said:


> I avoid junk food, snacks and desserts but still gain weight
> My problem is I like to eat.  Gotta get out and exercise


I am considered very active by others. Never been an athlete, but walk for about an hour per day and do some type of exercise at least 4 times/week. It doesn't keep me from gaining weight. It's still back to the calories in and calories out. I think the worst is when I come back from a hike and someone offers me a dessert and tells me that I can eat it because I just got back from a hike - and even though I know that isn't true, I go along with it! I know everything that works for me, but I have been lacking the discipline because of having a chaotic schedule.


----------



## Panina (Feb 25, 2020)

Snazzylass said:


> Good luck on your weigh in today! I rejoined WW last summer at work. No regrets. Biggest win? The comradry. Other than that? well, I haven't given up! Just going a different direction for now.
> And, all the best with the stress. Dealing with our loved ones can be a a real juggling act at time


You are so right on the comradery.  I am new to my community and it gives me a sense of belonging.  I never felt that way when I went to WW before


----------



## Panina (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you everyone for participating.  I enjoy reading everyone’s responses.  It has helped me lots as I know I am not alone.

I got weighed today at Weight Watchers and was shocked how much water I am holding.  The scale went down 6 pounds, so I figure 1-2 pounds fat, 3-4 pounds water.

My goals met this past week, ate fresh foods, no ready made meals, learned to cook a few great tasting dishes, concentrated on the food not the exercise, and didn’t go on the scale, waited for my weekly weighing. What surprised me the most was how much more I enjoyed the meals I cooked versus those ready made products. 

This coming week my goals are, use the pedometer to track my movement, participate in one or two community activities as that is finding time for me and keep cooking fresh foods.


----------



## louisianab (Feb 25, 2020)

Luanne said:


> My problem was I didn't know when I was 80% full.  I would keep eating until I was stuffed, or over stuffed.  That is why Weight Watchers was successful for me.  I had to learn what a portion size was.  So the weighing and measuring didn't bother me.  Now after all these years I can more of less eyeball a portion size and estimate the weight, or whatever.  But it certainly wasn't intuitive.  Did your nutritionist give you any tips on how to judge the 80% full mark?


You're supposed to physically stop and ask yourself. You can stop at any point and wait the 15-20 minutes and see if you're still hungry.  Its based on mindfulness eating and a theory from Japan called Hari bachi bu (spelling errors are mine)


----------



## geekette (Feb 25, 2020)

presley said:


> I think the worst is when I come back from a hike and someone offers me a dessert and tells me that I can eat it because I just got back from a hike - and even though I know that isn't true, I go along with it! I know everything that works for me, but I have been lacking the discipline because of having a chaotic schedule.


OOOF.  Beware of justifications from others.   It's not their body, not their mission, not their after effects.  It doesn't take much arm-twisting to get me to try that cheesecake or whatever.

Whenever I am trying to NOT do something, I stay the heck away from those that can too easily compromise me or are generally unsupportive.   Stick with people that aren't going to tempt you.   

Now, if you want dessert after a hike, pre-determine what that's going to be so you have already calculated the treat in to the day.   For me, I just try to change my view on what "dessert" is.   Mmm, fruit!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 25, 2020)

klpca said:


> In our house portion size has been one of the big issues for my husband (the other is beer, lol). I've been cooking skinnytaste recipes for the past couple of years yet he wasn't losing any weight. He just joined WW this past January and was shocked when he started paying attention to portion size. His normal portions were two to three times the WW portions. He consistently lost weight during dry January, but now that he's drinking beer it's creeping up again.


Are you sure we aren't secretly married? My wife could have written this- except the Weight Watchers part.! Good luck!  

Jim


----------



## geekette (Feb 25, 2020)

Panina said:


> What surprised me the most was how much more I enjoyed the meals I cooked versus those ready made products.


I think you will find that when you control the ingredients (fresh, frozen, canned...), and skip the preservatives, massive sugar and/or sodium, Taste shines through.  

I always wanted to take a cooking class and learn basic sauces, what herbs go with what....   but just end up experimenting.  Yeah, most of my brilliance cannot be repeated because I don't know what I did.

At some point I will experiment with cauliflower.  I like it fine, but now that it's showing up everywhere (pizza crust?) it deserves more consideration from me than just broccoli's pale side kick.


----------



## klpca (Feb 25, 2020)

geekette said:


> I think you will find that when you control the ingredients (fresh, frozen, canned...), and skip the preservatives, massive sugar and/or sodium, Taste shines through.
> 
> I always wanted to take a cooking class and learn basic sauces, what herbs go with what....   but just end up experimenting.  Yeah, most of my brilliance cannot be repeated because I don't know what I did.
> 
> At some point I will experiment with cauliflower.  I like it fine, but now that it's showing up everywhere (pizza crust?) it deserves more consideration from me than just broccoli's pale side kick.


Check out the Loaded Potato Cauliflower soup on Skinnytaste. It's so good!


----------



## geekette (Feb 25, 2020)

klpca said:


> Check out the Loaded Potato Cauliflower soup on Skinnytaste. It's so good!


I bookmarked Skinnytaste - I very much appreciate knowing about that site.

But SOUP with a good review, you hit my sweet spot - I LOVE soup and the loaded potato soup I make is just way too fatty and caloric.   I will give this a go when I get home (to snow!)   Thank you!


----------



## heathpack (Feb 26, 2020)

I’m in.  I’ve posted about this previously but my basic story: overweight to varying degrees all of my life.  About 10 years ago, my physician insisted I lose weight.  I started exercising and tracking calories in the LoseIt! app.  I lost around 45-50 pounds over around 3-4 years, then mostly hovered fairly effortlessly at the 45 pound weight loss which for me is 132 pounds.

Eventually my main form of exercise became cycling and at first I was a long distance cyclist, riding events in the 100-200 mile range.  It’s easy to burn big calories riding like that so all you need to do is eat reasonably and you maintain a good weight.

Over time, I started doing shorter more intense races which necessitated a lower overall total volume of riding, because I needed to go into some of these hard short workouts with a degree of rest.  Last year I trained for some really short races (around 7 min and 15 min duration) and gained around 10 pounds.  Then about a month after my races (when I’d planned to be back riding a high volume & losing weight), I crashed,broke some ribs, got a concussion and it took me awhile to get back on the bike.  I gained another 10 pounds.

Right when I was getting some fitness back, my dachshund had her rabbit hunting fires kindled and I cut back on the bike to accommodate field work with the dog. I’m just now getting back into things on the bike.

Around Oct of last year, after I was pretty well recovered from the concussion, I started back with calorie counting.  I’ve lost 8 pounds and the goal is 12 more, or as much as 22 more if I could manage it (but I won’t sweat the last 10 pounds if I can’t manage it).

I had been intending to get back into racing but I’d rather focus on volume riding and calorie burning for now.  So the immediate goal is to ride up Haleakala when we go to Maui in May.  That’s only a 35 mile ride but it has 10,000 ft of vertical elevation gain and ends at 10,000 ft of altitude.  For those of you who don’t ride, that is a very challenging ride on a number of levels- total elevation gain, lack of respite from going up, and the altitude in the second half of the ride.

Anyway.  My basic approach is straightforward.  I eat 100ish grams protein per day and at least 25 grams of fiber.  The fiber ensures I eat vegetables and whole grains.  The protein is to enable muscle gain/prevent muscle loss and for satiety purposes.  My caloric allotment is around 1600 cal/day but I eat much more on big ride days (as much as 2500 cal, which isn’t really dieting at all) and somewhat more on workout days (around 2000-2100 cal/day).  I have power meters on all my bikes, meaning my power output is directly measured which means I have very accurate calorie expenditure numbers for my rides/workouts.  I typically ride 4-5 days per week, around 10ish hours per week (but this varies a lot), do a lot of fasted training so can rack up pretty big calorie deficits.  I also routinely do core workouts and stretching.  Lots of walking in the field with the dogs.  Planning on starting up yoga again.

So most of my posts will be about workouts.  

Today I did a 20 min core workout- planks and crunches.  Followed by a 70 min workout on the bike.  20 min warm up and three 10 min intervals at 110% of my lactate threshold power, with 5 min rest between intervals and a 10 min cool down.  Total calories burned (excluding the core workout)- 502 cal.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 26, 2020)

@heathpack I am exhausted reading your post.   Great job!  Number of calories burned in reading: 0.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 26, 2020)

My doctor threaten me with a daily needle for my sugar issue. I decided to counter offer ... agree to LOSE weight.  3 months later and again 3 more months later... I was down big (40+) pounds.

HOW? NutriSystem System 30 day QVC offering. Been about 10 years and still keeping the weight off. And my knees don't hurt anymore either.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 26, 2020)

Just entered today's food into LoseIt!

Post workout I had a recovery drink comprised of 8 oz 1% milk, half a frozen pear, 10 gm whey protein isolate, 5 gm glutamine, and 1oz Torani french vanilla syrup, whirled in the blender with a bit of ice and topped with cinnamon.  This gives me the post workout macros I want, which is 22 gm protein and 42 gm carbs.  Its also very delicious!

Breakfast was half a whole wheat mini bagel with a sous vide egg bite, and a fruit salad (grapefruit from my garden, navel orange and blackberries).

Lunch will be a giant romaine lettuce salad with dates, swiss cheese and chicken breast, tossed with balsamic vinegar and olive oil.  Plus 1 oz caramel corn from the farmer's market (popcorn is a whole grain!).

Dinner will be left over chicken friccasse, with the chicken removed from the bone, tossed with whole wheat penne and steamed broccoli.  This is not a "diet" dish in any way.  The sauce is made with butter and heavy cream.  

Snacks will be hummus and cucumber spears, an apple and homemade peanut butter (just roasted salted peanuts whirled in the food processor, so good!), and some raspberries.

That works out to 1830 calories, 38 gm fiber and 107 gm protein, which factoring in my 502 calorie workout leaves me with a 255 cal deficit for the day.  I may have a glass of wine with dinner, or I might save my surplus this week.  We're going to Disneyland on Friday and I'm planning on eating a Monte Cristo sandwich.  There's a diet buster... Plus we're doing a mixology seminar and will hit up the booths at the Food and Wine Festival.  Oh yeah, not to mention the dessert party.  Yikes.  But it will be ok, I'll get some good rides in this weekend...


----------



## Panina (Feb 26, 2020)

heathpack said:


> I’m in.  I’ve posted about this previously but my basic story: overweight to varying degrees all of my life.  About 10 years ago, my physician insisted I lose weight.  I started exercising and tracking calories in the LoseIt! app.  I lost around 45-50 pounds over around 3-4 years, then mostly hovered fairly effortlessly at the 45 pound weight loss which for me is 132 pounds.
> 
> Eventually my main form of exercise became cycling and at first I was a long distance cyclist, riding events in the 100-200 mile range.  It’s easy to burn big calories riding like that so all you need to do is eat reasonably and you maintain a good weight.
> 
> ...


Life happens, glad you are back to doing what it seems you love. Very impressive.  I can only dream about workouts like yours.


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 26, 2020)

I’m a lifetime member at Weight Watchers. As long as I am at my goal weight then I don’t have to pay a membership fee $44.00 a month.  At meetings they say you need a ”WHY” as in why do you want to lose weight. My WHY is I am cheap and I don’t want to pay $44 a month. I don’t know if that’s a good or bad why but it’s working for me.

For those of you who are interested Weight Watchers always has specials that make it cheaper than $44 a month.


----------



## Panina (Feb 26, 2020)

Today was cooking morning.  I made a tomato mushroom egg pie, vegetarian tuna out of chickpeas and eggplant balls like meatballs and marinara sauce .  Thanks to @klpca telling us about skinnytaste.com I got the idea for  the eggplant balls.  I did  do the recipe different. I love eggplant and normally make eggplant steaks so this was a nice new twist for me.  I got at least 12 meals from today’s cooking

My tomato mushroom egg slice


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 26, 2020)

I brought an electric mountain bike - love it. So freeing...
We already try to eat well (80% of time).







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Feb 26, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> I brought an electric mountain bike - love it. So freeing...
> We already try an eat well (80% of time).
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know that there was such a thing for mountain biking. I may have to look into that.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 26, 2020)

klpca said:


> I didn't know that there was such a thing for mountain biking. I may have to look into that.



Not inexpensive, but worth it.
They are becoming more common.
The new Bosch pedal-assist motor is excellent. Photo is 2020 Trek Rail 7.
I owned a Trek Powerfly 5 previously, but upgraded when the new motor came out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornell (Feb 26, 2020)

I have an eBike too -- my is a Trek / Bosch as well.  One of the best purchases I have ever made.  Major mid-life splurge but it is pure joy. I live in the midwest and cannot wait to get it out again this spring.

Fitness is my passion.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 26, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I have an eBike too -- my is a Trek / Bosch as well. One of the best purchases I have ever made. Major mid-life splurge but it is pure joy. I live in the midwest and cannot wait to get it out again this spring.
> 
> Fitness is my passion.



What model? Trying to find one for Robin (5’1”) with low step thru.

I did this recently...
(I would have never been able to ride these hills without pedal assist).
In hills above Saratoga (CA). Weather has been in 70s...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornell (Feb 26, 2020)

I have the Verve + (I do not have the low step, but there is one).  I doubt this is what you want as it's not geared for mountain biking. I use it for commuting, running errands and fitness riding on trails in our local preserves / rec areas.  During spring , summer I make a conscious decision to try to use my bike in lieu of the car for extra fitness.  I also use it to go back and forth to the gym.  

I used to hate bike riding but this I love.  We have a great fitness area near my house that is bi-sected by a giant bridge (that goes over an interstate).  This bridge is a now a non-issue for me.  It also eliminates any wind factor.

I am at the gym 6 days a week.  This is just a natural extension of what I do there.


----------



## Brett (Feb 26, 2020)

heathpack said:


> I’m in.  I’ve posted about this previously but my basic story: overweight to varying degrees all of my life.  About 10 years ago, my physician insisted I lose weight.  I started exercising and tracking calories in the LoseIt! app.  I lost around 45-50 pounds over around 3-4 years, then mostly hovered fairly effortlessly at the 45 pound weight loss which for me is 132 pounds.
> 
> Eventually my main form of exercise became cycling and at first I was a long distance cyclist, riding events in the 100-200 mile range.  It’s easy to burn big calories riding like that so all you need to do is eat reasonably and you maintain a good weight.
> 
> ...




wow, 200 mile bike rides 

I could do 100 miles if it was all downhill ...


----------



## JudyH (Feb 26, 2020)

I am in. Gained 20 lbs after retiring and moving to Fl. Before I moved I had horses and daily stall cleaning and lots of yard work and I didn’t appreciate how much that work kept my metabolism up. Now retired, lazy, traveling a lot, DH collects wine, and I don’t exercise. 
I usually always eat well and healthy, no processed foods, weight watcher size portions. I just never exercise. I must start doing this. I have a hip muscle that needs work, and I need to build up upper body strength for the heavy camera I am now using. So my goal is to hit the gym and sidewalk. And ride my bike. 
Heathpack, I knew about your long distance rides but not about your accident. Hope you stay safe. I stopped riding horses out of fear of getting badly hurt. I know a lot of women my age who got badly hurt in the past 10 years and it freaked my out. 
The gym it is.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 26, 2020)

Since 9/3/2019, I have lost 49 pounds.  I have 31 to go and hope to be there by the end of a year, so 9/2/20.   I would like to lose another 10 after I lose the 31 additional pounds, ultimately, but I would like to lose the 31 and see how I am feeling.  A Facebook group I belong to has been a great help.  This is a program I started after my neighbor lost 70 pounds and looked amazing.  I saw her in October of 2018, and then in June of 2018, she was vivacious and youthful looking and was six sizes smaller.  She is my coach.   I noticed her and told her I wanted to do whatever she did.

I eat six times a day.  Small meals except dinner, which is 5-7 ounces of protein (depending on how lean it is) and 3 servings of green vegetables.  I feel good, my pulse is under 60, my blood pressure is 100/60, and my cholesterol is lower than it's ever been.  My doc was amazed.  The program is perfect for me.  I have never been this successful at weight loss.  My life is completely different.  I don't think I am going to need a hip replacement now.  My right hip had to be replaced 5 years ago, and since then, I have had pain on the left side, but no more.

There are two books I have read related to the program, and everything is in place in my head to keep the weight off.  I haven't strayed even one day from my program.  It's easy for me.   I have done WW and other programs.  Atkins worked, but I had to plan all of those meals.  One meal is easy every day, and that is all I have to plan and think about.  I eat cauliflower crust pizza and love it so much.  I eat steak and green beans and salads.  I eat pulled pork and broccoli a lot.

My plan to go on maintenance is very similar to what I am doing now to lose weight, but I won't spend this much money anymore on the Medifast foods.  I will still eat six times a day.  Each of the 5 meals will be around 100-150 calories, except dinner will pretty much stay the same.  

I will replace my current bars with Built bars, and I will replace my current delicious shakes with others that I can buy at Costco.  I will eat yogurt, those 80 calorie ones, for one meal.   I will eat nuts for one meal.   Lots of other choices that are listed in the books as replacements for the current easy-breezy choices I am doing now.   I will eat an egg for breakfast every day, or a protein pancake (Kodiak brand).  I can eat a small amount of popcorn, around 100 calories' worth, but no more big buckets at the movie theater.  That has been a challenge to walk by the concession stand at the movies.  

I see companies creating new products that I can eat and maintain my weight loss.  Eating six times a day has become a great habit.  I love it.  No hunger pangs.  I also drink 90-120 oz of water a day.  Love that.  I also get to drink my coffee, but I do half decaf in my coffee pot.

Life is good, I feel so positive.  This was my destiny to find this program.  Too bad the food is costly.  If it was not so expensive, I would just stay on it forever, but $450/ month for just those easy meals is cutting into the budget (my travel budget!).


----------



## heathpack (Feb 27, 2020)

I went to yoga after all yesterday evening.  Not sure I would have if it weren’t for thinking about it on account of this thread.  I wanted something mellow so I picked a Restorative Yoga class.

When I signed up for the class online at the new-to-me yoga studio, they offered me a $30 first month new member special- I was planning on the single $17 class fee, but took the unlimited classes for a month option.  So I guess March will be yoga month for me.

The class was excellent.  It was lots of lying down poses with props to put your body into a deep stretch of some specific muscle group that you didn’t even realize was tight.  Very relaxing, great ambience.

My day off is going to change from Fri to Wed next Sept.  I could definitely see making this Wed evening class a regular thing (right now to make the class, stars have to align such that I can get out of work a little early).

This studio has a great vibe and quite a few interesting classes, glad I found it.


----------



## presley (Feb 27, 2020)

heathpack said:


> We're going to Disneyland on Friday and I'm planning on eating a Monte Cristo sandwich. There's a diet buster... Plus we're doing a mixology seminar and will hit up the booths at the Food and Wine Festival. Oh yeah, not to mention the dessert party. Yikes. But it will be ok, I'll get some good rides in this weekend...


Calories don't add up at Disneyland. It's the new Mickey Math. 


Cornell said:


> I used to hate bike riding but this I love


I hate bike riding and my husband purchased one of those a few months ago. Maybe I'll give it a try. I have a heart murmur that has kept me from biking and running, but I can do pretty much everything else that I've wanted to do.


heathpack said:


> Restorative Yoga class.


I love this. I go once per week. It's my goal to go at least twice per week, but I have a wonky schedule and usually just make it once. I did go last night and Friday is my normal day to go, so I may make it twice this week.

I am trying to not eat after 4pm to see if that helps, but it's not working too well since I am not organized enough to shop and set up my meals too far ahead of time. I thought I was going to be able to do it last night, but when I got home from Yoga, I realized that I was hungry and I probably wasn't going to have a good sleep unless I ate something. I made good food choices, so at least there's that.


----------



## Panina (Feb 27, 2020)

heathpack said:


> I went to yoga after all yesterday evening.  Not sure I would have if it weren’t for thinking about it on account of this thread.  I wanted something mellow so I picked a Restorative Yoga class.
> 
> When I signed up for the class online at the new-to-me yoga studio, they offered me a $30 first month new member special- I was planning on the single $17 class fee, but took the unlimited classes for a month option.  So I guess March will be yoga month for me.
> 
> ...


That is what I hoped this thread would become, a reminder of what we want to do for ourselves.  

My community has many yoga classes.  Years ago I tried yoga and didn’t like it.  I think I will try it again.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 27, 2020)

Panina said:


> That is what I hoped this thread would become, a reminder of what we want to do for ourselves.
> 
> My community has many yoga classes.  Years ago I tried yoga and didn’t like it.  I think I will try it again.



Yoga is a huge spectrum, from something athletic to something relaxing to a mix of both.  In the past, I've done the athletic yoga, which I like.  But I do enough athletic stuff now on the bike so I lean towards the relaxing/meditative/stretching side of things.

Last night's class was perfect- I have never been to a yoga class before that was quite that mellow.  There was this guy playing sitar (he is a local student looking for a meaningful place to practice, he was quite accomplished I thought) and the music added a lot to the ambiance.  At the end, there was a little sound bath component, with tones from a gong and finger cymbals.  Sounds weird but it was not at all, it was pretty awesome.

The physical movements were really just relaxing deep long stretches, passive stretches using your own body weight.

If you're looking for a relaxation session, I'd suggest giving that a whirl, if you can find something similar.

This particular studio has a few relaxtion type classes per week, some "normal" athletic type yoga, a pilates class, and-- sounds kind of cool-- a class in which you use straps suspended from the wall to do some acrobatic anti-gravity/inversion type of poses.  Probably requires a little more grace and coordination than comes to me naturally, but I can see it feeling really good.  I'll probably check it out this month...


----------



## heathpack (Feb 27, 2020)

I did a 50 min workout on the bike this morning.  Twenty minute warm up, then a 20 min long work interval at my 105% of my lactate threshold, then a 10 min cool down.

For those of you not up on sports physiology, your lactate threshold is the maximal effort you can sustain for about an hour while still staying in a steady state metabolism of lactate such that you are not getting excessive accumulation of lactate (lactate accumulation is the primary thing that causes your muscles to eventually fatigue with prolonged activity- actually not lactate (which can be metabolized as an energy source) but acid however lactate is the marker in the blood that can be tracked so its easier to just say 'lactate').  The basic gist is that lower intensity muscle efforts use mostly oxidative metabolism, don't produce much lactate and can be sustained for very long periods of time (hours and hours).  Whereas higher intensity efforts use glycolytic (anaerobic) metabolism, produce a lot of lactate, and cannot be sustained for more than a few seconds to minutes.

When you work at lactate threshold, you are trying to stay at a "just so" intensity of effort so that you're creating lactate but also metabolizing it fast enough that its not building up to excess.  You train to do this because the harder the intensity with which you ride, the faster you go.  But if you go too hard, you won't be able to sustain that effort for the duration of your race.

Anyway, the point really is that a lactate threshold workout is a hard workout, but something I do all the time.   I expected the work interval to be tough but doable.  Lol, one minute in, my legs were saying 'what the heck, no'.  About 5-7 minutes in, I started to get into my groove.  About 15 minutes in, it was super hard but I was happy because I knew I was going to get it done.  Then 20 mins in: accomplishment!

Microcosm of life in that 20 min work interval.

Edited to add: 325 cal burned, I also did a core workout prior.


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 27, 2020)

This morning I entered my WW points for the whole day.  That is I entered what I was planning to eat today. Of course I can change it.  But wow this is such a huge difference. I know where I stand. Doing it this way definitely keeps me for going over my points which is probably why I don’t usually do it.  But yesterday day (thanks to this forum) I decided that for Lent I was going to stay within my points everyday. So far so good.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 27, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Since 9/3/2019, I have lost 49 pounds.  I have 31 to go and hope to be there by the end of a year, so 9/2/20.   I would like to lose another 10 after I lose the 31 additional pounds, ultimately, but I would like to lose the 31 and see how I am feeling.  A Facebook group I belong to has been a great help.  This is a program I started after my neighbor lost 70 pounds and looked amazing.  I saw her in October of 2018, and then in June of 2018, she was vivacious and youthful looking and was six sizes smaller.  She is my coach.   I noticed her and told her I wanted to do whatever she did.
> 
> I eat six times a day.  Small meals except dinner, which is 5-7 ounces of protein (depending on how lean it is) and 3 servings of green vegetables.  I feel good, my pulse is under 60, my blood pressure is 100/60, and my cholesterol is lower than it's ever been.  My doc was amazed.  The program is perfect for me.  I have never been this successful at weight loss.  My life is completely different.  I don't think I am going to need a hip replacement now.  My right hip had to be replaced 5 years ago, and since then, I have had pain on the left side, but no more.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
So happy to hear of your success.
Wondering if you can do a modified plan, say $200/month, after you reach your goal? I'm thinking the familiarity of the items On plan might be helpful and encouraging.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 27, 2020)

heathpack said:


> I went to yoga after all yesterday evening.  Not sure I would have if it weren’t for thinking about it on account of this thread.  I wanted something mellow so I picked a Restorative Yoga class.
> 
> When I signed up for the class online at the new-to-me yoga studio, they offered me a $30 first month new member special- I was planning on the single $17 class fee, but took the unlimited classes for a month option.  So I guess March will be yoga month for me.
> 
> ...


I have tried yoga a few times and each beginners class seemed too difficult for me. I don't want to venture too far past child's pose so imagine my distress when instructor wants me to try header and against the wall. I like the sound of the class you described.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 27, 2020)

Any journey towards improved health starts with eliminating sugar (especially added sugar) - including “diet” sodas, and processed foods (preservatives).

Try it for a couple of months (hard), and you will feel and sleep better. And sugar addiction syndromes (cravings) will subside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 27, 2020)

Mention of sugar reminds me of movie I saw recently -- The Magic Pill. Anyone else seen it?


----------



## amycurl (Feb 27, 2020)

@Panina,
Based on what you've posted (I'm catching up in the thread, and am not all the way through it yet,) have you thought about joining a community-supported agriculture program? The best part about living where you do is that so much of your food can be grown locally. I find that being a CSA member has been great for our eating habits. I like the challenge of "cooking out of the box" with fresh, locally-grown veggies eat week; we eat out less (because we don't want those veggies to go to waste!); we snack more on veggies/fruit; and we even entertain more, because we like to share the bounty with our friends, too.  Local, in-season produce tends to both taste better AND be healthier for you (veggies lose some nutrients in long-term storage and shipping.) 

A quick Google search produced some good choices near you. Happy to PM you the links if you want more info.
*steps off soapbox*


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Congratulations!
> So happy to hear of your success.
> Wondering if you can do a modified plan, say $200/month, after you reach your goal? I'm thinking the familiarity of the items On plan might be helpful and encouraging.


Thank you!  It's been a journey for sure, and a very positive one.  I have that goal of 80 pounds to lose, and once I lose it, I know I will have the energy to exercise and keep the pounds off.  I can continue the bars/shakes/brownies/pancakes/cereals for three meals a day after I get to goal.  I might do it, that is what a lot of maintainers have done.  I haven't gotten there yet.  I know the pounds lost each week are going to slow down a lot now that I am this close to goal.  

Someone told me the shakes make them lose weight faster, and I did a lot of the Medifast shakes while on Maui this past few weeks.  I noticed a four pound loss after two weeks, so that was amazing for me.  I may have to add more shakes to my order for this month.


----------



## Panina (Feb 27, 2020)

amycurl said:


> @Panina,
> Based on what you've posted (I'm catching up in the thread, and am not all the way through it yet,) have you thought about joining a community-supported agriculture program? The best part about living where you do is that so much of your food can be grown locally. I find that being a CSA member has been great for our eating habits. I like the challenge of "cooking out of the box" with fresh, locally-grown veggies eat week; we eat out less (because we don't want those veggies to go to waste!); we snack more on veggies/fruit; and we even entertain more, because we like to share the bounty with our friends, too.  Local, in-season produce tends to both taste better AND be healthier for you (veggies lose some nutrients in long-term storage and shipping.)
> 
> A quick Google search produced some good choices near you. Happy to PM you the links if you want more info.
> *steps off soapbox*


When I lived up north I belonged to a CSA and loved it.  We travel often now, so it just wouldn’t work to pick it up each week.  Meanwhile I look for as much local produce and vegetables I can get.


----------



## presley (Feb 28, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I have tried yoga a few times and each beginners class seemed too difficult for me. I don't want to venture too far past child's pose so imagine my distress when instructor wants me to try header and against the wall. I like the sound of the class you described.


A good Yoga instructor will let you stay within your own limits. If you want to do child's pose and savasana the entire class, they should be okay with it. It's really about listening to your own body and only doing what your body wants to do at the time. 

My husband can't even do child's pose. He just does whatever he can when he takes a class and the instructor tells him to let her know if he wants her help with anything and he never does. He just does whatever stretching he can do - which is extremely limited.


----------



## geekette (Feb 28, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Thank you!  It's been a journey for sure, and a very positive one.  I have that goal of 80 pounds to lose, and once I lose it, I know I will have the energy to exercise and keep the pounds off.  I can continue the bars/shakes/brownies/pancakes/cereals for three meals a day after I get to goal.  I might do it, that is what a lot of maintainers have done.  I haven't gotten there yet.  I know the pounds lost each week are going to slow down a lot now that I am this close to goal.
> 
> Someone told me the shakes make them lose weight faster, and I did a lot of the Medifast shakes while on Maui this past few weeks.  I noticed a four pound loss after two weeks, so that was amazing for me.  I may have to add more shakes to my order for this month.


probably you should add more Maui, too.  Don't mess with success,  get back there ASAP!!!


----------



## Snazzylass (Feb 29, 2020)

Panina said:


> Thank you everyone for participating.  I enjoy reading everyone’s responses.  It has helped me lots as I know I am not alone.
> 
> I got weighed today at Weight Watchers and was shocked how much water I am holding.  The scale went down 6 pounds, so I figure 1-2 pounds fat, 3-4 pounds water.


Congrats on your first week weigh in! That's impressive! And, please, everyone, let's not discount water weight loss. Retaining too much water cannot be a good thing  Think, edema, etc.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 29, 2020)

We shall not discuss Disneyland, as much (zero-regret) revelry was had.  On the weight management side, at least there was lots of walking...

Today I got out for around 3 hours on the bike on a beautiful February day.  I rode up into the mountains with some friends, around 32 miles with 3200 ft elevation gain.

Burned around 1050 cal.  For my pre-ride breakfast, I ate a slice of whole wheat toast with homemade peanut butter and half a banana (around 270 cal), then around 100 cal on the ride (3 dried apricots and 5 almonds), then a large nonfat hazelnut latte at the coffee shop after (around 275 cal). 

So by the time I finished riding and getting coffee with friends, it was noon and I’d burned 1050 cal while consuming 645 cal- ie a net -450 cal.  Good start to the weekend of caloric atonement.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 29, 2020)

I am a little depressed right now and it is not good for dieting.  I golfed on Wednesday this week and my tennis elbow has come back with a vengence so I have to take it easy for a few days as I have a golf tournament next Wednesday.  I have also been experiencing hip and back issues, also aggravated by golf so I have to skip my aerobic activities as well.  So I have been a bit of a couch potato last couple of days, snacking alot.   My weight has been steady.  I did buy packaged hard boiled eggs from Costco this week as I get very hungry on golf days and instead of snacking on carbs for the rest of the day I figure having eggs will stabilize my blood sugar a bit more and snack less on carbs.


----------



## Panina (Feb 29, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I am a little depressed right now and it is not good for dieting.  I golfed on Wednesday this week and my tennis elbow has come back with a vengence so I have to take it easy for a few days as I have a golf tournament next Wednesday.  I have also been experiencing hip and back issues, also aggravated by golf so I have to skip my aerobic activities as well.  So I have been a bit of a couch potato last couple of days, snacking alot.   My weight has been steady.  I did buy packaged hard boiled eggs from Costco this week as I get very hungry on golf days and instead of snacking on carbs for the rest of the day I figure having eggs will stabilize my blood sugar a bit more and snack less on carbs.


Understandably you are a little depressed but realize it is temporary.  Just try to maintain and if you gain a little you will deal with it when you can.  Don’t beat yourself up.  There are good days and bad ones.  Try to allow yourself to have both.


----------



## Panina (Feb 29, 2020)

So I just came from a community event basically a buffet of about 60 different items and desserts.  I made kasha varnishkas.  It is a polish dish my grandmother made.  Bow tie pasta, buckwheat, garlic, onion and oil.  That is all I had as I watched everyone else have plates that were filled and high.  

Normally I cannot have anything except what I bring because I have to be sure I eat gluten free but it is usually depressing and difficult to watch and I feel poor me.  This time it didn’t even phase me.  I ate what I made and the urge wasn't there.  I wonder if it is because I have been eating clean for the last 2 weeks or because I felt what I cook would taste better.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 29, 2020)

I am so glad someone brought this up.

In October my doctor confirmed my blood work showed prediabetes.  His only directions were no grains, no sugar.   I had already been dabbling with the Trim Healthy Mama lifestyle so my sugar consumption was cut way down except for the occasional cookie or ice cream binge and a Dr. Pepper as a treat.  I was still eating grains.  I never had trouble with sugar before except hypoglycemia.  Guess age finally caught up with the cookies, even though they were from the organic section of the store.  Organic sugar is still sugar.  

So I started going to library, and then that led to podcasts.  Friend told me she was on Plant Paradox plan.  I kept coming back to Dr. Mark Hyman and his books, interviews and podcasts.  I haven’t heard a boring one yet.  This is the first of his Farmacy podcasts.  https://drhyman.com/blog/2018/05/22/the-doctors-farmacy-episode-one-with-michael-moss/

I was already eating very close to his recommendations but his information made it easier to give up bread, pasta and some rice.  Of course there’s the occasional for each.  Ive blended information gleaned from him, Dr. Terry Wahls, Dr. Gundry.  Now I’m listening to Bulletproof Diet book.  Doubt I’ll go keto.  But there’s lots more to the book that can be helpful.  12 pounds melted away effortlessly and I’m at goal weight.  I didn’t follow any diet plan or schedule.  Just adopted the suggestions.   I’m very curious where my blood sugar numbers are.  My doctor said to wait until I’m back home in April to test again.

I manage a Yahoo group for owners at Marriotts Ocean Pointe.  We have all aged 20 years since we first bought.   I’ve gone from 47 to 67.  Friends went from 60 to 80.  We’ve lost several owner friends.  Others are having to give up there winters at the resort because their spouse has Parkinson’s, Alzheimer’s or dementia.


----------



## Panina (Mar 1, 2020)

So this morning I decided to do cooking for the week.  Last week I did it twice, the second time was annoying, an inconvenience. The only other cooking experiment I might try this week is an apple dessert. 

I never liked cooking.  I mostly purchased ready to eat and more recently hired a  food service to cook for me.  I am surprised how much I am liking it.  My primary reason is because it all tastes so good, better then anything I can buy. 

Amazing I found two new passions recently cooking and painting, two things I never thought I was any good at.

This is what I made
vegetarian tuna from chick peas, a different variation from last week to make it crunchy.
mushroom onion egg quiche
eggplant parmesan using nutritional yeast instead of cheese
Baked onion garlic tofu
fresh garlic basil sauce
”fried” edamame rice
blueberry banana oatmeal muffins
candied oranges using date syrup instead of sugar, won’t know until they dry out if it worked.

The muffins are real easy, no flour
preheat oven to 400

mash 2 bananas
add two eggs to bananas  and beat with fork until mixed
add 1 1/4 cup instant oatmeal,  mix
add 1 teaspoon baking powder,  mix
add 3/4 cup frozen blueberries, mix

I use a nonstick mini muffin size pan and spray each cup

about 25 minutes to cook

best,  zero points on purple plan on Weight Watchers


----------



## Quilter (Mar 1, 2020)

Panina said:


> That is what I hoped this thread would become, a reminder of what we want to do for ourselves.
> 
> My community has many yoga classes.  Years ago I tried yoga and didn’t like it.  I think I will try it again.



Years ago I didn’t like the yoga classes I tried at the gym.  Too big and I was concerned I’d hurt myself because the instructor couldn’t give personalized help.

I’m an owner at Marriott’s Ocean Pointe and they have great stretch classes but that’s just a couple weeks a year.  My neighbors have been longtime yoga girls.  Last year one began an online course for senior yoga instruction.  She offered to have classes at her house for us.  It’s just 2 others and her.  She is the best instructor.  We’re both snowbirds so she is in Sarasota and I’m heading to Ocean Pointe.  

I also found a class about 45 minutes from home but it was something I really wanted to try.  It’s another kind of stretch called Essentrics.  I was so glad to find the instructor was about my age (67) as well as the other participants.  Some around 80.   About 10 total.  I explained my concerns and she was always watching the students and giving pointers.  The other students encouraged me to schedule one on one with her and I did.  She’s also a snowbird and is in St. Petersburg.

I found even another yoga studio and talked to that instructor.  Paid for 10 classes been to one.  It’s good for the year so when my neighbor isn’t available I can join that class.  The Essentrics instructor knows her and thought it would be good for me since it’s 4 minutes from my house instead of 45.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I am a little depressed right now and it is not good for dieting.  I golfed on Wednesday this week and my tennis elbow has come back with a vengence so I have to take it easy for a few days as I have a golf tournament next Wednesday.  I have also been experiencing hip and back issues, also aggravated by golf so I have to skip my aerobic activities as well.  So I have been a bit of a couch potato last couple of days, snacking alot.   My weight has been steady.  I did buy packaged hard boiled eggs from Costco this week as I get very hungry on golf days and instead of snacking on carbs for the rest of the day I figure having eggs will stabilize my blood sugar a bit more and snack less on carbs.




Wishing you a speedy recovery. Sometimes the body just needs a rest from too much activity. Yes, there is such a thing and it stresses the body.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2020)

I think people should do whatever works for them, but I will tell you I know several people- my best friend in her 80's and her husband come to mind. Both slender. Both fairly healthy for their ages. My friend is not on a single medication. She is not a big eater but she eats what she likes and that includes some alcohol and some sweets like a piece of cake at night for desert. She is Irish and loves her potatoes and also pasta. She drinks regular soda occasionally, not diet.  Never exercised a day in her life, but was active in terms of doing chores around her house. She still cooks.

Her son is as thin as a skeleton- always was since a child- and is a runner, but he was a skinny pencil *before *he became a runner, not as a result of it. As opposed to my son who was obese and had to lower his calorie intake to the extreme to lose weight on top of exercising and eventually became a runner to be able to eat and keep his weight off.

My friend's mom lived well into her 90's and loved to eat 3 full meals. She loved her oatmeal every morning so I do not buy the theory about not eating any grains.  And yes- she was healthy and slender until the day she died.

I think everything in moderation is the key and calories in and calories out and staying active, but not crazy active to the point you hurt yourself. In addition, there is a genetic factor as well.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 1, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Since 9/3/2019, I have lost 49 pounds.  I have 31 to go and hope to be there by the end of a year, so 9/2/20.   I would like to lose another 10 after I lose the 31 additional pounds, ultimately, but I would like to lose the 31 and see how I am feeling.  A Facebook group I belong to has been a great help.  This is a program I started after my neighbor lost 70 pounds and looked amazing.  I saw her in October of 2018, and then in June of 2018, she was vivacious and youthful looking and was six sizes smaller.  She is my coach.   I noticed her and told her I wanted to do whatever she did.
> 
> I eat six times a day.  Small meals except dinner, which is 5-7 ounces of protein (depending on how lean it is) and 3 servings of green vegetables.  I feel good, my pulse is under 60, my blood pressure is 100/60, and my cholesterol is lower than it's ever been.  My doc was amazed.  The program is perfect for me.  I have never been this successful at weight loss.  My life is completely different.  I don't think I am going to need a hip replacement now.  My right hip had to be replaced 5 years ago, and since then, I have had pain on the left side, but no more.
> 
> ...



What is the name of this plan?


----------



## Panina (Mar 1, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I think people should do whatever works for them, but I will tell you I know several people- my best friend in her 80's and her husband come to mind. Both slender. Both fairly healthy for their ages. My friend is not on a single medication. She is not a big eater but she eats what she likes and that includes some alcohol and some sweets like a piece of cake at night for desert. She is Irish and loves her potatoes and also pasta. She drinks regular soda occasionally, not diet.  Never exercised a day in her life, but was active in terms of doing chores around her house. She still cooks.
> 
> Her son is as thin as a skeleton- always was since a child- and is a runner, but he was a skinny pencil *before *he became a runner, not as a result of it. As opposed to my son who was obese and had to lower his calorie intake to the extreme to lose weight on top of exercising and eventually became a runner to be able to eat and keep his weight off.
> 
> ...


Definitely a genetic factor too which makes it harder to lose and maintain.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 1, 2020)

Even with losing weight do others deal with pain or a general achiness.  I’ve often thought of trying an elimination diet to see what foods may be causing pain.   Haven’t gotten my head around doing something so strict but I tried a day with no dairy today and was surprised at the lack of gut rumblings.  

Food sensitivities seems to be a repeated topic with every podcast I listened to.  Dr. Gundry targets lectins as the foundational culprit to autoimmune disease and obesity.  Dr. Terry Wahls points to environmental toxins as the trigger for her MS but says lectins aggravate her symptoms.  Dr. Hyman is focused on eating real food and getting our country’s production of food cleaned up.  His recipes include foods containing lectins but he agrees in his books that some people need to avoid them.  

Very interesting was another study about food sensitivities causing insulin spikes.  This was done by the Weizmann Institute https://www.google.com/search?q=wei...egal&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari 

Scroll to the right on the video links and watch the TEDxRuppin talk.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 1, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I lost 60 pounds and have kept it off for almost 18 years.  I did it with Weight Watchers and changed with the plan over the years.  I incorporated changes to my diet and lifestyle along the way.  I'm not perfect, but I like to think that when I stray it's because of a conscious choice I made.  For example, when we go on vacation we eat differently than we do at home.  More meals out, more alcohol (like one drink with dinner when we go out) and more desserts.  So, when we get home I just jump back on plan.  I've gotten to the place where I don't know how not to do it.  I've recently stopped the stringent tracking, but I still keep a food journal.  I do that as it keeps me accountable for what I put in my mouth.



I did WW years ago and got to Lifetime status.  The program evolved into a new pattern after I had lost interest.   The thing I disliked the most was how the program was only as good as the coach in the session you attended.  Mine was heavily dependent on fake sweeteners.  My body doesn’t like fake foods and I get headaches.  I don’t remember the quality of food ever discussed.  It was only about weight management.  Not toxins or nutritional value.  

Has that changed?


----------



## bluehende (Mar 1, 2020)

Weighed in for the one week anniversary and was down 2 1/2 lbs.  More than expected as this week was a busy one limiting my walks to 3.  Too many Dr appointments along with shopping for this weeks trip to Shawnee in the poconos.   Diet was pretty good with only a couple days taking in a couple hundred calories over my goal.  I hate to waste food so with going away I ate a few seconds not worth saving.   All in all a decent week.  This week coming up will be a challenge.  With hiking and pools we will be much more active.  The problem is hard to deny myself on vacation and it is too easy to eat away the calories of a little exercise.  Hope to just break even.


----------



## Panina (Mar 1, 2020)

bluehende said:


> Weighed in for the one week anniversary and was down 2 1/2 lbs.  More than expected as this week was a busy one limiting my walks to 3.  Too many Dr appointments along with shopping for this weeks trip to Shawnee in the poconos.   Diet was pretty good with only a couple days taking in a couple hundred calories over my goal.  I hate to waste food so with going away I ate a few seconds not worth saving.   All in all a decent week.  This week coming up will be a challenge.  With hiking and pools we will be much more active.  The problem is hard to deny myself on vacation and it is too easy to eat away the calories of a little exercise.  Hope to just break even.


Great loss. Enjoy your vacation.  Even if you gain a pound you are ahead with the loss you had this week.


----------



## Panina (Mar 1, 2020)

Quilter said:


> Even with losing weight do others deal with pain or a general achiness.  I’ve often thought of trying an elimination diet to see what foods may be causing pain.   Haven’t gotten my head around doing something so strict but I tried a day with no dairy today and was surprised at the lack of gut rumblings.
> 
> Food sensitivities seems to be a repeated topic with every podcast I listened to.  Dr. Gundry targets lectins as the foundational culprit to autoimmune disease and obesity.  Dr. Terry Wahls points to environmental toxins as the trigger for her MS but says lectins aggravate her symptoms.  Dr. Hyman is focused on eating real food and getting our country’s production of food cleaned up.  His recipes include foods containing lectins but he agrees in his books that some people need to avoid them.
> 
> ...


I got tested for food sensitivities and when I don’t eat the problem foods my gut is good.  Add them more then once in a week and my problems start again.  Since I started cooking and control everything, all is good.

Unfortunately insurance does not pay for a sensitivity test.  It costs a couple of hundred and up based on how many foods you get tested for.  An elimination diet will work too to find out your sensitivities.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 1, 2020)

Panina said:


> I got tested for food sensitivities and when I don’t eat the problem foods my gut is good.  Add them more then once in a week and my problems start again.  Since I started cooking and control everything, all is good.
> 
> Unfortunately insurance does not pay for a sensitivity test.  It costs a couple of hundred and up based on how many foods you get tested for.  An elimination diet will work too to find out your sensitivities.



Not sure if it is how the tests are classified.  My insurance paid for alot of my tests... blood, skin tests etc to establish what I am allergic to, which is alot.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 1, 2020)

deleted.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 1, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I think people should do whatever works for them, but I will tell you I know several people- my best friend in her 80's and her husband come to mind. Both slender. Both fairly healthy for their ages. My friend is not on a single medication. She is not a big eater but she eats what she likes and that includes some alcohol and some sweets like a piece of cake at night for desert. She is Irish and loves her potatoes and also pasta. She drinks regular soda occasionally, not diet.  Never exercised a day in her life, but was active in terms of doing chores around her house. She still cooks.
> 
> Her son is as thin as a skeleton- always was since a child- and is a runner, but he was a skinny pencil *before *he became a runner, not as a result of it. As opposed to my son who was obese and had to lower his calorie intake to the extreme to lose weight on top of exercising and eventually became a runner to be able to eat and keep his weight off.
> 
> ...


I've always believed there are people who process food differently than I do. It's nice when they appreciate they have a gift, rather than being critical of others who struggle.


----------



## Panina (Mar 2, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Not sure if it is how the tests are classified.  My insurance paid for alot of my tests... blood, skin tests etc to establish what I am allergic to, which is alot.


Allergy tests insurance pays for but over a certain amount of tests most plans have to approve.  Sensitivities are different then allergies.   Allergies are caused by the immune system and sensitivities usually are caused by the digestive system.


----------



## joestein (Mar 2, 2020)

I have always struggled with my weight.  I was almost 400 lbs when I was 44.  I had gastric sleeve surgery and I dropped down to 250 lbs.   My picture is from that time.   Now I am almost 50 and weigh around 275.   I was around 290 at the end of 2019, but I dropped 15 lbs since.

I found it very hard to loose weight.  I try to keep my caloric intake during the week to around 1500 a day.  On the weekend, I exceed that because I go out to dinner with family or friends.


----------



## shorts (Mar 2, 2020)

Quilter said:


> What is the name of this plan?



I am on this same plan as Cindy and it is just amazing! I researched it after I read her initial post asking if anyone had tried Medifast/Optavia program. I started in October and have lost 48 pounds so far. I still have 20 more pounds to go. What’s more amazing though has been my health and lifestyle changes. I am diabetic and have RA. I could not walk long distances or do more than one flight of stairs and was on large doses of insulin daily.

Within the first 30 days I was completely off of insulin, my back and hip pain was gone and my cholesterol had dropped. My doctor was amazed. I felt so much better! Today I walked 1.6 miles in 30 minutes (19 min mile). The books that come with the program help you learn how to develop a healthy lifestyle not just be on a “diet”. Because if you just diet, as soon as you stop, the weight will just come right back when you go back to eating the way you always have.

There is a coach with the program. I have a great one. If anyone would like a referral, you can message me and I’d be happy to give you more information. As Cindy said, it is expensive right now on the program but it works amazingly!! And once at goal they help you transition to maintaining a healthy lifestyle that is much more affordable.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 2, 2020)

I am at 140 lbs this morning after stuffing my face with a delicious dinner at our friends' home.  I am 2 lbs heavier this morning.  I am 5 ft 7 in. and my  desired weight is between 125 to 128 lbs.  I promise myself, again, to not snack as much today and to resume counting calories.  I eat healthy generally but snacking on high carb food is my downfall.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 2, 2020)

shorts said:


> I am on this same plan as Cindy and it is just amazing! I researched it after I read her initial post asking if anyone had tried Medifast/Optavia program. I started in October and have lost 48 pounds so far. I still have 20 more pounds to go. What’s more amazing though has been my health and lifestyle changes. I am diabetic and have RA. I could not walk long distances or do more than one flight of stairs and was on large doses of insulin daily.
> 
> Within the first 30 days I was completely off of insulin, my back and hip pain was gone and my cholesterol had dropped. My doctor was amazed. I felt so much better! Today I walked 1.6 miles in 30 minutes (19 min mile). The books that come with the program help you learn how to develop a healthy lifestyle not just be on a “diet”. Because if you just diet, as soon as you stop, the weight will just come right back when you go back to eating the way you always have.
> 
> There is a coach with the program. I have a great one. If anyone would like a referral, you can message me and I’d be happy to give you more information. As Cindy said, it is expensive right now on the program but it works amazingly!! And once at goal they help you transition to maintaining a healthy lifestyle that is much more affordable.


Great news!  I am so glad you are enjoying the plan.  I have a great coach, too, if anyone wants her information.   She has lost 70 pounds and looks amazing.  She is our son's age, almost to the day.  She is 43.  

Last summer, I saw her in her yard and thought it was someone visiting.  She was moving her garden hose around in the yard, and then she smiled and waved.  She walked over, and I couldn't believe how good she looked.  I asked her how she lost so much weight, and she told me what she was doing.  She wants to lose another 20 pounds to get to a healthy weight, but I keep telling her she doesn't need to lose 20 pounds.  She has struggled with that last 20.  I think your body gets to a point where it is done with weight loss.  But I haven't set my goal to 140, which is the "healthy weight" in the books for my height.  

I am now down 51 pounds.  My husband cannot believe how different I look, but I don't see the difference, except with the scale.  My clothes are a lot looser, and I had to buy smaller pants.  My shirts still fit but have a lot of room in them.  My goal is that additional 29 pounds by 9/3/2020.  I know I will get there.  One year of food at $4,500 is NOT that bad for losing weight, and I would have eaten food anyway, so subtract that cost of regular food I would have been eating.  

One thing we have done is we haven't eaten out much, and that is a big savings.  We found some great items at Costco to eat for our meals.  Rick adds potatoes to the meal for him and my stepdad, who eats with us every night since my mom died in 2003.  

I am so grateful for this program.  Unless you have been there, you cannot understand the relief.  Less pain.  

But I have to warn everyone, the products do contain artificial sweeteners, and if that is something you absolutely cannot do, then this program is not for you.  My sister felt the same way about artificial sweeteners, never using anything with those sweeteners, but she is doing the program because she knows it works.  She started a year before I did.  I wish I had started back then, but I thought the food was expensive and wasn't sure it would work for me, but it sure has.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 2, 2020)

joestein said:


> I have always struggled with my weight.  I was almost 400 lbs when I was 44.  I had gastric sleeve surgery and I dropped down to 250 lbs.   My picture is from that time.   Now I am almost 50 and weigh around 275.   I was around 290 at the end of 2019, but I dropped 15 lbs since.
> 
> I found it very hard to loose weight.  I try to keep my caloric intake during the week to around 1500 a day.  On the weekend, I exceed that because I go out to dinner with family or friends.


My sister-in-law had gastric bypass surgery.  Is this the same?  There was a complication during the surgery, and she was unconscious for weeks afterward.  She almost died.  She had to learn to walk again, and she forgot how to write and stopped posting on FB but kept up by just liking posts.  But she did lose a lot of weight in that first year.  Five years later, she has her legs back, her brain is back to normal, which is good, but she has gained most of her weight back.  She is back to unhappy and depressed. 

Kaiser put her on Optifast shakes before allowing her to get that surgery.  If she would have actually done the shakes, and not lied about it out of desperation to lose the weight quickly, she might have avoided the health problems resulting from the surgery, and she would probably have learned a little about diet.  It's been a struggle for her, and I feel badly for her.


----------



## Panina (Mar 2, 2020)

Love there are so many different ways each of us are using to stay or get healthier.    I am tempted to do it a different way but for now will continue with what I am doing.  

Finding what works for each of us and being happy with how we pursue our goals is the key.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 2, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Great news!  I am so glad you are enjoying the plan.  I have a great coach, too, if anyone wants her information.   She has lost 70 pounds and looks amazing.  She is our son's age, almost to the day.  She is 43.
> 
> . . .
> 
> But I have to warn everyone, the products do contain artificial sweeteners, and if that is something you absolutely cannot do, then this program is not for you.  My sister felt the same way about artificial sweeteners, never using anything with those sweeteners, but she is doing the program because she knows it works.  She started a year before I did.  I wish I had started back then, but I thought the food was expensive and wasn't sure it would work for me, but it sure has.



When I was going to WW the current artificial sweeteners were Equal and Saccharine.   Splenda was just coming on the market.   Equal (aspartame) make me feel like I was going to have a stroke.  Besides the neurological effects the current news is that aspartame messes with the good bacteria in the gut.    I used saccharine but didn't like to.   Because of my sensitivity to non-foods I just stayed away from Splenda.   

Now there is xylitol, erythritol, stevia and monk fruit.   I do chew Pur gum on occasion which has xylitol.   My doctor even recommended I try it, which I did.   Too much and I have issues.   The Trim Healthy Mama plan began with stevia and has moved to using a mix of x, e, s and mf depending on the recipe.   I loved the taste of their Gentle Sweet which is a blend of e, x & s.   But it didn't like me back.   My friends make wonderful desserts with it.   I'm good for one cupcake but if I have another the next day my face is puffy and I have a headache like a hangover.   Makes sense as Erythritol is a sugar alcohol.

News on all (except monk fruit) is that they can trigger insulin spikes.   Seems that the body gets the sweet sensation with causes a rush of insulin even though there was no sugar with the sweet.   Monk fruit has been used in Chinese medicine for a very long time but it's so new on the health food market that regular use is unknown.      

I use stevia and monk fruit sparingly.   I like a doonk (1/32 tsp.) of stevia in some of my teas and smoothies.   It makes them a real treat.   Especially Celestial Seasonings Bengal Spice and Harris Teeter's Raspberry Hibiscus.   I use Pure Monk from Julian Bakery.   It's the only monk fruit that was minimally processed with only water and has no other additives, like erythritol or inulin.   A tub was expensive but it lasts so long.   I used an empty prescription bottle to keep it in my purse because the cap is so tight it doesn't leak.   My daughter thinks it funny that I pull it out at Starbucks and am tapping a light powder into my coffee.   It's yum!   The news I've found so far that it doesn't spike insulin.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 2, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> She wants to lose another 20 pounds to get to a healthy weight, but I keep telling her she doesn't need to lose 20 pounds. She has struggled with that last 20. I think your body gets to a point where it is done with weight loss. But I haven't set my goal to 140, which is the "healthy weight" in the books for my height.
> 
> I am now down 51 pounds. My husband cannot believe how different I look, but I don't see the difference, except with the scale. My clothes are a lot looser, and I had to buy smaller pants. My shirts still fit but have a lot of room in them. My goal is that additional 29 pounds by 9/3/2020. I know I will get there.



Congratulations on losing the 51 lbs.

My doctor doesn’t go by the charts. He won’t even give me a target weight. Every time I ask him, he tells me he doesn’t believe in target weights. He says when you get to the weight that is right for you, you’ll know it. You will feel good and you will feel healthy and in shape. 

I know from past experience that for me, that is 195-200 lbs.I was at 215 this morning. We ate out twice this weekend for my daughter’s birthday, once Friday as a family for lunch and with her best friends for dinner Saturday night. I’m up a few ounces from last Monday so I’m not too upset about that. I should be able to get that off and a little more before we go out of town for a few days next week. It’s just me and DW, who is on the keto diet, so we should be able to keep each other in check pretty good on this trip.


Harry


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 2, 2020)

How one man lost 150 pounds at Disneyland…

At 400 pounds, Gautier had slipped into diabetic shock and his kidneys were shutting down after years of failing health. The doctor’s diagnosis: Gautier needed to exercise and lose weight.

Gautier lost 150 pounds on a Disneyland Diet that included walking several miles a day while eating whatever he wanted at the Anaheim theme park — from turkey legs to corn dogs to nachos. The key to his food intake: Portion control.









						How one man lost 150 pounds at Disneyland eating corn dogs and walking daily
					

The Disneyland Diet combines walking several miles a day with eating anything on the menu at the Anaheim theme park.




					www.ocregister.com


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 2, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> How one man lost 150 pounds at Disneyland…
> 
> At 400 pounds, Gautier had slipped into diabetic shock and his kidneys were shutting down after years of failing health. The doctor’s diagnosis: Gautier needed to exercise and lose weight.
> 
> ...


And I thought my diet was expensive.


----------



## geekette (Mar 2, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I am at 140 lbs this morning after stuffing my face with a delicious dinner at our friends' home.  I am 2 lbs heavier this morning.  I am 5 ft 7 in. and my  desired weight is between 125 to 128 lbs.  I promise myself, again, to not snack as much today and to resume counting calories.  I eat healthy generally but snacking on high carb food is my downfall.


At 5'7", you must be a very slender frame, as 140 sounds Exactly Right!

I am large chested, 5'4", have been around 130 my entire adult life.  When I worked out like crazy, I could not get below 125.  Apparently my "ideal weight" is 115, which is ridiculous, as I haven't been that since before I grew a chest.   I remember being 114 at age 14, an athlete.   I think they should weigh boobs separately, as I'd have to be without them to be "ideal" (anorexic) weight.  Not a believer in the charts.   Give me caliper pinch test for body fat, not weight against height.   When I worked for a place that gave insurance discounts based on BMI, I complained to HR that breasts broke the chart for me, I want pinch test if this is about BMI.  She wasn't willing to do that, but did give me the discount.


----------



## geekette (Mar 2, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> And I thought my diet was expensive.


LOL 

I also cannot imagine park food prices!  

I am glad to see you here today - are you feeling better?   Seems you were fighting something off.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 2, 2020)

geekette said:


> At 5'7", you must be a very slender frame, as 140 sounds Exactly Right!
> 
> I am large chested, 5'4", have been around 130 my entire adult life.  When I worked out like crazy, I could not get below 125.  Apparently my "ideal weight" is 115, which is ridiculous, as I haven't been that since before I grew a chest.   I remember being 114 at age 14, an athlete.   I think they should weigh boobs separately, as I'd have to be without them to be "ideal" (anorexic) weight.  Not a believer in the charts.   Give me caliper pinch test for body fat, not weight against height.   When I worked for a place that gave insurance discounts based on BMI, I complained to HR that breasts broke the chart for me, I want pinch test if this is about BMI.  She wasn't willing to do that, but did give me the discount.


BMI says I am OK but I don't really don't like to be at 140. I don't really have a slender frame, but I generally feel better at about 125 lbs.  I used to be 100 lbs at my height when I was 14, no kidding.  Children health services was always after me because I was considered underweight but I ate everything and could not put on weight then.


----------



## geekette (Mar 2, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> BMI says I am OK but I don't really don't like to be at 140. I don't really have a slender frame, but I generally feel better at about 125 lbs.  I used to be 100 lbs at my height when I was 14, no kidding.  Children health services was always after me because I was considered underweight but I ate everything and could not put on weight then.


I support Feeling Comfortable.   I think we know better than docs where Our Ideal is.  If you are thin with a fast metabolism, then, that's how you are.   It's absolutely worth checking in on teen girls to be sure no anorexia/bulimia onboard.  But trust her to tell the truth vs sicking child svcs on an innocent family.   Might I guess that you dislike the term "skinny"?  

I am buff at 125, currently not very tone at 133, but small enough that those 8 pounds make a difference.  

Prednisone in December bloated me past 140, which is very uncomfortable.   I think most of it was my face!    I felt like crap and totally looked like it.  I did my grocery shopping late night as I did not want to scare small children.  I was also having "mini-migraines", sudden onset extreme nausea, and the rest, and thought very few people should be around if the worst occurred.    Lucky me, only at home.   I guess they came and went with prednisone, have not felt like I needed a bucket in the car for a while.


----------



## joestein (Mar 2, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My sister had gastric bypass surgery.  Is this the same?  There was a complication during the surgery, and she was unconscious for weeks afterward.  She almost died.  She had to learn to walk again, and she forgot how to write and stopped posting on FB but kept up by just liking posts.  But she did lose a lot of weight in that first year.  Five years later, she has her legs back, her brain is back to normal, which is good, but she has gained most of her weight back.  She is back to unhappy and depressed.
> 
> Kaiser put her on Optifast shakes before allowing her to get that surgery.  If she would have actually done the shakes, and not lied about it out of desperation to lose the weight quickly, she might have avoided the health problems resulting from the surgery, and she would probably have learned a little about diet.  It's been a struggle for her, and I feel badly for her.



They are different surgeries.    The Gastric Bypass completely bypasses the stomach and connects the intestine directly to the esphogus.  They make a small pouch that replaces the stomach.

The gastric sleeve simply removes most of the stomach and leaves a very small stomach.      Either way it restricts the amount of food you can intake.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 2, 2020)

CPNY said:


> You’re in that cycle. You’ve plateaued then went into fatigue of it all. It’s a rough cycle. Sometimes it’s not just your “will power”. When you lose weight your body fights your brain to put it back on. Your brain says great I want to keep this off but your hormones say no! We need that weight back. Dieting and losing weight is healthy but to your body, it’s missing it’s energy stores. It needs to replenish it so when the next time it encounters the burst of energy it has enough stored up to compensate for it. The struggle isn’t just your “weakness” as some would say, it’s your body fighting against you.
> 
> you’re at the realization stage and soon the motivation willkick in. Just know when you’re about to get burned out to not give up. Start with small changes that will last longer. When we go from zero to 100 it’s easy to burn out. Slow and steady



There is the theory that it has nothing to do with willpower but our gut microbiome.  We are a host to our microbiome and they crave certain foods and pass that on to us. Starve these bad gut buddies and the cravings diminish.  

I’ve had antibiotics at least annually for UTIs.   Mostly when I travel and since we bought timeshares 20 years ago I travel a lot.  Now I find out that antibiotic damage to the gut can take 2 years to heal.  I’m working on that.  

Here’s tips: https://drhyman.com/blog/2016/02/18/how-to-fix-your-gut-bacteria-and-lose-weight/


----------



## CPNY (Mar 2, 2020)

Quilter said:


> There is the theory that it has nothing to do with willpower but our gut microbiome.  We are a host to our microbiome and they crave certain foods and pass that on to us. Starve these bad gut buddies and the cravings diminish.
> 
> I’ve had antibiotics at least annually for UTIs.   Mostly when I travel and since we bought timeshares 20 years ago I travel a lot.  Now I find out that antibiotic damage to the gut can take 2 years to heal.  I’m working on that.
> 
> Here’s tips: https://drhyman.com/blog/2016/02/18/how-to-fix-your-gut-bacteria-and-lose-weight/


Yes there is a lot of research in regards to gut microbiome. There are many factors that help with weight gain and loss. One of the biggest are the gut hormones. The body works against your desired weight goals to keep weight on and to replace weight that was lost. It does this by adjusting hormones that signal the brain the feelings of hunger and fullness. Our mind wants to lose weight but our body sees it as starvation (not enough calories in to sustain the amount of energy expenditure) so it fights to get that weight back on so the next time we need reserved energy stores (to compensate for our next diet) the body resets its weight set point. It’s why keeping weight off is harder than losing it. When your body loses weight, the hormone that triggers hunger (ghrelin) is increased and the hormones that trigger the brain feelings of satiety (fullness) are actually decreased. This is why it’s hard to keep weight off. The body’s natural response is to replenish the energy (fat) stores it just lost for the next time the body goes through a “diet”. It needs to prepare itself for starvation. It’s survival at its best. Stinks for us, we have to buy bigger clothes lol

mental fatigue happens because of the work it takes to lose weight, when the body so easily fights to put it back on. It’s mentally challenging. We want what we want and our body does what it needs to survive.

so just remember...... next time you lose weight but put even more back on, ITS NOT YOUR FAULT. Your body is working against you.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 2, 2020)

CPNY said:


> mental fatigue happens because of the work it takes to lose weight, when the body so easily fights to put it back on. It’s mentally challenging. We want what we want and our body does what it needs to survive.
> 
> so just remember...... next time you lose weight but put even more back on, ITS NOT YOUR FAULT. Your body is working against you.



I agree with the mental fatigue comment.  If you don't lose weight easily because that is your metabolic lot in life (remember for most of human history that being an 'easy keeper' was a huge metabolic advantage), it takes a lot of attention to lose weight and to keep it off.  Its not an easy thing, in a similar way to it not being an easy thing for a heroin addict to abstain from heroin.  But of course, from a health perspective, the heroin addict would be better off doing everything he/she can to abstain because the alternative is a health disaster.

It is a fortunate thing if you enjoy exercise and can burn some serious calories, because that will give you more wiggle room should you have mental lapses on the nutrition side of things.

As far losing weight and then regaining even more, there is some evidence to support that this happens for metabolic reasons but its not universal.  Some studies show a tendency to go back to your previous weight aka "set point" but *not* to regain extra weight so the jury is out on that specific aspect of dieting.  

But if you think about it purely mathematically, its not surprising that people who diet lose weight but then regain it plus a little more and then wind up even heavier as a result of the diet.  When people focus on losing weight instead of losing fat, they cut calories but frequently don't exercise to a significant degree.  So they lose both fat and lean body mass.  Then when they lapse and go back to their old ways of eating, they regain fat (again because without exercise and adequate protein intake you have no impulse to build muscle) and wind up with a higher body fat percentage than they started with.  This means they have a lower resting metabolic weight, find it even harder to exercise, and are worse off from a health perspective.  So yes, the way a lot of people diet does leave them at risk of getting into trouble.  But they get faster results so its appealing to people.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 2, 2020)

Yesterday I did an easy-ish 90 min bike ride.  I say easy-ish because the ride metrics suggested it wasn't hugely taxing but my legs were tired from the day prior so it felt harder than it was.  663 calories burned.

We were under threat of rain, and it hadn't started raining yet when I got home from my bike ride, so I scooted out quick to take the dogs rabbiting for an hour.  Not very taxing for me, they run around looking for rabbits and I walk pretty slowly behind them.  But I probably burned another 75 calories or so.

Then it *still* wasn't raining, so I swung by the Farmer's Market.  Got some beautiful berries- strawberries, raspberries and blackberries, plus some Pink Lady apples and naval oranges.  Half a loaf of freshly baked sourdough rye.  A tub of kalamata and garlic hummus, and cucumbers and radishes to take to work this week as hummus dippers.

I did another one of those restorative yoga classes in the late afternoon.  It wasn't quite as fabulous as the one from last Wednesday night.  But very relaxing and some nice deep stretches.

We did a nice stir fry for dinner- pork tenderloin, carrots, purple onion, cabbage, garlic, ginger and scallion is a peanut sauce over brown rice.  With a giant bowl of berries and whipped cream for dinner.

Monday is a rest day and weigh in for me.  No weight loss this week but I'm ok with that given the Disneyland overnight trip this week.  I'm not in a giant hurry to lose my weight, what I'm doing is not really any kind of deprivation.  I did do a core workout this morning, 20 min, plus another 20 min of stretching.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 2, 2020)

Here is weight I need to loose.


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 2, 2020)

Another Weight Watcher lifetime member here.  LOL....love the “why”.....I too don’t want to pay the $44/mo, but it has been a struggle to stay within my goal weight.  137 is my official goal, but the 2 lbs. leeway is where I’m at and have been for months.  I’m not comfortable at this weight and my goal is to lose 6 more lbs. by my next Disney trip in May.
@Panina , I was at my heaviest and depressed while caring for my difficult mom too.  It was rough.  But finally realized I was damaging myself and got back on the Weight Watchers wagon.
An excellent book to go hand in hand with WW (although I’m never allowed to discuss it at meetings) is The Beck Diet Solution.  It’s not a diet, more of a guide to use with your chosen weight loss program.  You read a chapter a day.....it has more to do with the reasons why you eat/drink too much, attitudes, and good tips.  One of the things that I still practice is to eat your meals mindfully.  Enjoy it.....don’t rush through it.  Another book that was helpful was 100 days of weight loss.  Unfortunately the kindle I had it downloaded on will no longer power up.  But I did download and print days of worksheets.  
My husband and I always cook.  No prepackaged or frozen stuff (except ravioli and periogies).  I have to have protein for breakfast, so always eggs and some fruit.  As a rule I stay away from bread.  Lunch is tuna (water packed and made with Hellman’s lite mayo which isn’t too bad), or egg salad over greens and lite ranch.  Or sliced grilled chicken.  Dinner is whatever ... nothing is off limits, but portion control is a must.  I try and use brown rice instead of white and whole grain pasta instead of regular.  My afternoon snack is tea and a snack size Milky Way bar.  Evening snack is frozen edamame soy pods steamed with sea salt on top.  Or pretzel nubs with dip made with PB fit.  PB fit is a powder form of peanut butter....the fat has been extracted and you add water to reconstitute.  I don’t think you can made a sandwich with it, but people like to use it for cooking and for adding to protein shakes.  I get a big canister at BJs.
I’m a big fan of skinny taste.com also.  All of her recipes show the new WW points too.  
My only form of exercise is walking 3 miles 6 days a week and also using handheld weights during part of my walk.  The weights have helped me not get bat wings on my arms.  I googled to find what kind of arm exercises are good for older women. During the winter, I use the Walk Away the Pounds DVDs by Leslie Sansone.  I turn off the sound and listen to podcasts or books on tape.  Once it is warmer in the mornings, I go to the local track and walk.  I also signed up for a Zumba class two days a week for a few months.  Yikes....it is quite the workout, but I enjoy it.  
I’ve developed some weird food allergies as I got older.  No artificial sweeteners for me.  Also bananas make me sick to my stomach...I think it is the potassium.  I also can’t drink certain brands of bottled water....anything that has magnesium in it.....it is quite surprising how many brands are not just spring water.
Someone asked about how Weight Watchers is now.  It’s a lot different than it used to be.  More emphasis on healthy foods and healthy mind.  All of their prepackaged food has removed all artificial flavors.  I never buy the stuff, but lots of people at my meetings do.
And a must have for me, a digital food scale that is always on my countertop.  And measuring spoons....I always measure my salad dressing.  And I’m a big label reader....low fat usually means high sugar....and low in sugar usually means high in fat.
Sorry so wordy.  Have a nice evening.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 3, 2020)

For the last three years we have been very aware of what I eat. This was brought on by some serious health issues. I had to change my diet and exercise routine. I started to do more walking at a fast pace and will do 3.5 to 4 miles in an hour. I no longer lift weights like I did. I do lift reps of maybe 60 pounds. No power lifting. Mostly treadmill where I can monitor my pulse.

I quit meat, dairy, bread, sugar, booze, most processed foods and started a new for me vegetarian diet that morphed into a pescatarian diet. I slowly added chicken breast after a couple of years. I start each day with black coffee and a bowl of oatmeal. I use to dislike oatmeal but now I really like it. When I first started eating oatmeal I had to use cinnamon, stevia or fruit to make it interesting enough to eat. Now days plain is fine. I really like vegetables and fish so it wasn't difficult to stay the course with the foods. I eventually started eating a steak now and then but it is only to be polite. After not eating meat for so long it seems to tastes odd. 

Recently I started eating tortilla chips, salsa and guacamole while we were in Mexico. I put on about 8 pounds. Not good. I guess its back to being aware of what I'm eating again. 

Good luck losing weight and keeping it off. 

Bill


----------



## Quilter (Mar 3, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I've always believed there are people who process food differently than I do. It's nice when they appreciate they have a gift, rather than being critical of others who struggle.



On a podcast I heard that some people’s guts extract more nutrients than others which causes some to gain more weight than others from identical foods.


----------



## Panina (Mar 3, 2020)

Realized my body can’t handle too much oatmeal.  I love my blueberry banana oatmeal muffins but I am bloating and have discomfort from them. Will need to experiment with another base to take the place of the oatmeal. Thinking cornmeal which I know I do ok with.

Gloomy rainy day today here.  Wanted to stay in bed but forced myself to go to my weight watchers meeting.  Happy with my 1.7 pound weight loss.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 3, 2020)

If you have the ability to follow through and don't mind apps, I will post what I did that worked for me. It was actually very easy for me to do, but we are all different of course so that may mean nothing to anyone else. I lost about 60 pounds and have stayed that way for a few years now. So, no more interest in losing more weight. After that loss, I lost more due to surgery but that has come back over time (and I wanted it to).

I simply used the app MyFitnessPal, and, for 3 years now, have entered everything I eat, snack, etc. every time for 3 years, on every day. It's an efficient and easy calorie counter. Over the course of any week, I make sure my calories are in line with what I want. Which for me is 2,400/day to maintain weight. While calorie counting is of course not exactly new, MyFitnessPal makes it so much easier, scanning labels, knowing about most restaurants, etc. Just as important, I get to monitor many things other than calories, like vitamins, cholesterol, protein, fasts,  etc. That has helped me immensely on my journey to eat healthier, and in fact, my bloodwork has greatly improved to no alarms now.  After a few months of this, I was already losing weight (easily really) and was already used to what not to eat much of, etc. After a year, it was easy. After I reached my goal weight, I kept losing, and ended up 8 pounds below before I decided (obvious) to increase daily calories, and this did it. I have finally settled on the ideal number for me. Pretty routine now.

The basic thing that was killing me before I started was 1-2 litres of non diet soda per day. Right there was almost all of the weight. When you see it though (in the app) it was totally different than just knowing it.


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 3, 2020)

@Panina good for you for going to your meeting when you didn’t feel like it and congrats on the loss.  I like that you are doing as much food/meal prep for a few days.  That is something that always comes up at my meetings.  Being organized, having better choices ready, planning out your weeks menu.  Seems everyone falls apart when they are rushed and reach for the junk.  
I’m a daily weigher (not recommended for most people).  I’m a few days ahead of my at home goal of 137.5.  I made a big pot of Italian minestrone soup and added some chicken breast that I had previously roasted.  0 points (I’m on the purple plan).  
@Steve Fatula ... is that app free?  I’ve heard good things about it.  I didn’t know it had a barcode scanner.  I love my Weight Watchers app, mostly for the barcode scanner.  
I was also able to sync my iPhone health app to transfer my steps over to the WW app.  I just can’t see spending more money on a Fitbit.  I had one and it became obsolete.
What’s for dinner?  Chicken fricassee, points because it’s thighs, steamed small white potatoes, Birdseye steam fresh mixed vegetables.  And Zumba tonight.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 3, 2020)

It does have a barcode scanner, and yes, I use the free version as I don't care about meal plans or whatever the paid version offers. And yes, it syncs your steps and tracks those as well, along with the ability to enter workouts, etc (other than steps). Some activities, esp at the gym, add calories back for you to eat of course, or, lose more weight. I got over a thousand the day we climbed part of a mountain in Palm Desert a few weeks back.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 3, 2020)

Panina said:


> Realized my body can’t handle too much oatmeal.  I love my blueberry banana oatmeal muffins but I am bloating and have discomfort from them. Will need to experiment with another base to take the place of the oatmeal. Thinking cornmeal which I know I do ok with.
> 
> Gloomy rainy day today here.  Wanted to stay in bed but forced myself to go to my weight watchers meeting.  Happy with my 1.7 pound weight loss.




I have not tried millet yet but Dr. Hyman uses it in his recipes.   I saw Bob's Red Mill millet at the store today.   

He doesn't mention it here in this segment but you can find other links where he does. I have both of his "What the Heck" books.   You can probably find them at the library.   That's where I found his "Eat Fat, Get Thin" book as well as a synopsis of it on Hoopla.   









						7 Takeaways about Grains from My Book Food: What the Heck Should I Eat? - Dr. Mark Hyman
					

For many years, we have been told by experts to eat lots of grains. In the infamous 1992 Food Pyramid, we were told to eat 6 to 11 servings of […]




					drhyman.com
				




I went by a WW storefront today but it wasn't open.   It was right by the Publix I went to.   I wanted to get the current literature.   Rainy here in NC too.


----------



## Panina (Mar 3, 2020)

Quilter said:


> I have not tried millet yet but Dr. Hyman uses it in his recipes.   I saw Bob's Red Mill millet at the store today.
> 
> He doesn't mention it here in this segment but you can find other links where he does. I have both of his "What the Heck" books.   You can probably find them at the library.   That's where I found his "Eat Fat, Get Thin" book as well as a synopsis of it on Hoopla.
> 
> ...


Millet might work too.  I like millet.

WW is so much better now then it was before, at least for me. The purple plan works for me.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 4, 2020)

Tonight I made chicken vegetable soup, aka put everything I have in the fridge into making the soup.  Started with bacon and onion. Added chicken stock, garlic, carrots, celery, mushrooms, tomato, bell pepper, edamame, snow peas, napa cabbage, brussel sprouts and chicken.  Seasoned with black pepper, a little salt, dried red pepper flakes and fried onion.  I ate with a little rice.  It was good, not great and next time I will skip the mushrooms and think about how to make the soup brighter.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 4, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Tonight I made chicken vegetable soup, aka put everything I have in the fridge into making the soup.  Started with bacon and onion. Added chicken stock, garlic, carrots, celery, mushrooms, tomato, bell pepper, edamame, snow peas, napa cabbage, brussel sprouts and chicken.  Seasoned with black pepper, a little salt, dried red pepper flakes and fried onion.  I ate with a little rice.  It was good, not great and next time I will skip the mushrooms and think about how to make the soup brighter.



I didn’t know until recently that cooking rice and cooling it and then using it creates a resistant starch.  This feeds good gut buddies.  Also rinse rice till water is clear(ish) before cooking. https://www.bulletproof.com/recipes/low-carb/low-carb-carbs-hack-your-rice-with-coconut-oil-recipe/


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 4, 2020)

Quilter said:


> I didn’t know until recently that cooking rice and cooling it and then using it creates a resistant starch.  This feeds good gut buddies.  Also rinse rice till water is clear(ish) before cooking. https://www.bulletproof.com/recipes/low-carb/low-carb-carbs-hack-your-rice-with-coconut-oil-recipe/


I have never heard of it.   Thanks for the article.  I buy pre-cooked brown rice from Costco, 6 bowls in a packet.  I normally eat 1/3rd bowl when I have it, as like this evening with my chicken vegetable soup.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 4, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> How one man lost 150 pounds at Disneyland…
> 
> At 400 pounds, Gautier had slipped into diabetic shock and his kidneys were shutting down after years of failing health. The doctor’s diagnosis: Gautier needed to exercise and lose weight.
> 
> ...



I’d like to know the rest of this story.  He could be down 150 lbs. but how are his blood tests?  He’s still 250 according to the math.  With the low quality food he can be 250 and still be malnourished.  Yes, you can lose weight by cutting calories but if you’re really going for health you need to consider the quality of the food.  

I just listened to this podcast again.  It’s worth the hour: https://drhyman.com/blog/2019/11/27/podcast-ep82/

They’re discussing the wellness center in Massachusetts but since this podcast was made Dr. Hyman was asked to head the Functiional Medicine program at the Cleveland Clinic.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 4, 2020)

There are many new medications coming for obesity which is great, considering like type 2 diabetes it is a disease.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 4, 2020)

Let’s talk something fun like finding new foods that are also good for us....instead of the stinky virus.

These taco shells are YUM! https://sietefoods.com/products/taco-shell

They are delicate so they don’t tear up your mouth.  DIdn’t like hard shells but loves these.


----------



## Panina (Mar 4, 2020)

Quilter said:


> Let’s talk something fun like finding new foods that are also good for us....instead of the stinky virus.
> 
> These taco shells are YUM! https://sietefoods.com/products/taco-shell
> 
> They are delicate so they don’t tear up your mouth.  DIdn’t like hard shells but loves these.



Great idea to share food products. 

Never had them.  I have to look for them as they are gluten free and I can have them.


----------



## Panina (Mar 4, 2020)

For dark chocolate lovers, satisfying, 60 calories or 3 WW points.

Living Raw darkest cacoa truffle








						Organic Darkest Cacao Truffles
					

(1.64 oz, about 3 truffles) Living Raw™ Organic Darkest Cacao Truffles are exquisitely delicious, and sure to satisfy even the darkest choco-holic.




					livingrawtreats.com


----------



## Panina (Mar 4, 2020)

I love this pasta.  Only ingredient is organic green lentil flour.  









						Organic Green Lentil Elbows | High Protein Pasta | Tolerant
					

Our Organic Green Lentil elbows are made with 1 ingredient and packed with the perfect amount of daily fiber and goodness! Buy high protein pasta online.




					tolerantfoods.com


----------



## KeyWestSuz (Mar 5, 2020)

I lost weight on Weight Watchers back in the early 90s and kept it off until my divorce in 2010.  Once divorced, I started going out and enjoying life and gained a few pounds here and a few pounds there, until they added up to 15 pounds.  I started back to Weight Watchers on January 9th and I have recorded a loss every week, for a total of 10 pounds.  Today is my weigh in day and I expect to be down an additional 0.5 to 1 pounds, based on my home scale this morning.  I love the Weight Watcher program, as it teaches you how to eat properly and allows you to eat everything.  I am firm believer that any diet that won't allow you to eat certain things will backfire on you eventually.  If you don't allow me to eat cookies, cake, or brownies, once I get that first taste, it's all over!  There goes the entire pan.  Weight Watchers has taught me portion control and willpower.  I'm looking forward to taking off the next 5 pounds and being comfortable in my clothes one again!  BTW, I'm 54 years old and losing this time around has been more difficult, but it can be done, so don't let anyone tell you otherwise!  When I mentioned how hard it was to take off this weight, my doctor told me, you at that age, to which I replied, "I will NOT be fat AND old!"


----------



## Panina (Mar 5, 2020)

KeyWestSuz said:


> I lost weight on Weight Watchers back in the early 90s and kept it off until my divorce in 2010.  Once divorced, I started going out and enjoying life and gained a few pounds here and a few pounds there, until they added up to 15 pounds.  I started back to Weight Watchers on January 9th and I have recorded a loss every week, for a total of 10 pounds.  Today is my weigh in day and I expect to be down an additional 0.5 to 1 pounds, based on my home scale this morning.  I love the Weight Watcher program, as it teaches you how to eat properly and allows you to eat everything.  I am firm believer that any diet that won't allow you to eat certain things will backfire on you eventually.  If you don't allow me to eat cookies, cake, or brownies, once I get that first taste, it's all over!  There goes the entire pan.  Weight Watchers has taught me portion control and willpower.  I'm looking forward to taking off the next 5 pounds and being comfortable in my clothes one again!  BTW, I'm 54 years old and losing this time around has been more difficult, but it can be done, so don't let anyone tell you otherwise!  When I mentioned how hard it was to take off this weight, my doctor told me, you at that age, to which I replied, "I will NOT be fat AND old!"


You have done so well in such a short time.  Congratulations.  I find WW is working for me the same reasons you stated. On my third week and so far it has been easy going.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 5, 2020)

I was an overweight kid because my parents fed me poorly but luckily I was very athletic so my weight never got too bad.  I was a college athlete  until a knee injury eliminated the high intensity workouts. I always maintained a good workout schedule and still workout 4-5 X a week and have since college but diet was not great so I did gradually gain more and more until last year I tipped the scales at 265, close to 50 pounds over my ideal weight I believe. I knew I had to finally change my diet and the way I was eating. After the Super Bowl I started.  Read about intermittent fasting and it seem to make alot of sense so started fasting for at least 15 hours after last meal of the night. Also introduced salmon into my diet and stopped eating refined sugar and consuming alcohol every day except Friday and Saturday and special occasions. My go to cheat dessert is now sugar-free jello and puddings.  Since Feb 2019 I've lost 40lbs and feel really healthy. 

So here are a few simple things I did to lose and I think many could incorporate to lose the weight i lost.


Intermittent fasting for at least 15 hours
workout 4 days a week including weight resistance
a 5 good day 2 cheat day model no refined sugar or alcohol( do 6 and 1 at first I recommend)
Make sugar free jello and puddings your friend.
No more than one bread or potato per day preferably not for dinner.
Oikos Triple 0 Yogurt that has virtually no carbs and I think is very tasty     
Now my main priority in life is to focus on my health.  I have a lot to feel blessed about and to look forward to and I refuse to allow my quality of life to go down because I'm not active and have a little discipline to eat better.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 5, 2020)

Quilter said:


> I have not tried millet yet but Dr. Hyman uses it in his recipes.   I saw Bob's Red Mill millet at the store today.
> 
> He doesn't mention it here in this segment but you can find other links where he does. I have both of his "What the Heck" books.   You can probably find them at the library.   That's where I found his "Eat Fat, Get Thin" book as well as a synopsis of it on Hoopla.
> 
> ...


I am actually eating oatmeal -- and just read his statement that it isn't good for you. Oh my.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 5, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I am actually eating oatmeal -- and just read his statement that it isn't good for you. Oh my.


Oatmeal is very high in carb and I eat it occasionally as a treat, as is whole wheat. whole grain... fill in the blanks.  High carb food is everyone's enemy.  Agave, honey and maple syrup is no different from eating sugar.  The body turns all carbs into sugar.  Sugar is sugar to the body.

Whole xxx is better than non whole xxx, because it has some additional fiber.  But you need to net out the fiber to see the total carbs, which are all still very high numbers.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 5, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I am actually eating oatmeal -- and just read his statement that it isn't good for you. Oh my.



Did you see why he doesn't like it as a main breakfast meal?   It's because it spikes blood sugar.   Now according to the study from Weismann Institute blood sugar may spike with a certain food with some people and not with others.   Sometimes you can feel it, sometimes not.   I recently bought a blood sugar monitoring kit and would give it a try after oatmeal.   When I eat oatmeal for breakfast I'm starving before lunch.   

When you spike your blood sugar in the morning you set yourself up for hunger all day.   

I wanted to see what others said about oatmeal so I googled Bulletproof.   Nothing about oatmeal but I did find this alternative recipe for morning oatmeal.  https://www.bulletproof.com/recipes/paleo/pumpkin-oatmeal-paleo-whole30-2b3c/


----------



## Quilter (Mar 5, 2020)

These are the Trim Healthy Mamas with their oatmeal.   


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1665839670136540


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 6, 2020)

Not entirely related to weight loss.  I tried "Gentle Yoga" for the first time yesterday morning.  I enjoyed it and plan to go back.  In the afternoon when I went to the driving range, I was surprised with how it improved my focus.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 7, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Mention of sugar reminds me of movie I saw recently -- The Magic Pill. Anyone else seen it?



Watched it multiple times.  It shows benefits of a keto diet.   Pete Evans is the chef who hosts the movie.  He is also in The Paleo Way.  

Terry Wahls MD is the doctor featured in these.  Her story is very interesting.  She is one of the people interviewed by Mark Hyman https://drhyman.com/blog/2018/08/15/the-doctors-farmacy-episode-14-with-dr-terry-wahls/


----------



## Quilter (Mar 7, 2020)

3 days living large.  Time to get back to fresh and home cooked.

On Thursday we were packing, cleaning and doing laundry as we were leaving our DD’s after a 3 week stay.  Her husband was deployed at the beginning of January.  We’ve been staying to support and help with the baby.  We went out for lunch and splurged with Italian.  Took home a piece of tiramisu to share at dinner.  Eggplant parmigiana on a bed of spaghetti.  Delicious but I was overstuffed when we left.   I made a nice chicken dinner but was stuffed again after the tiramisu.  

We didn’t get on road until after dinner and drove till after midnight.  Woke early to get to Orlando for dinner with good friends.  They want to meet at Bonefish.  Salad, mussels and glass of wine.  Mussels was appetizer size but reality was it was ginormous.  I shouldn’t have but we were catching up with long conversation so I kept noshing on all of the mussels.  When I was finished I knew I should have stopped 1/2 way.  The salad dressing had a sweet taste and so did the broth on the mussels.  It wasn’t setting well after I ate it.  Too much sweet.  We went back to their room and had coffee and dessert.  Stuffed again.

Back on the road this morning to head to Palm beach Shores.  Started out right by stopping when comfortable with 1/2 portion of breakfast at Panera.   It held me good till dinner.  Only had a pickle from the cooler when we arrived.  Went for an early dinner at Season’s 52 because we hadn’t gotten to store yet and all I wanted was a cozy, comfy booth and good food.  Asparagus soup, chicken ravioli with mushroom broth.  Just one of their small desserts with coffee (pecan pie).  Again too much sweet on top of the pasta and I left regretting eating too much again.

I feel so much better with fresh, low carb and homemade.  I make the mistake soooo often of not quitting before it’s too much.  Looking forward to grocery shop tomorrow and cooking in our room.


----------



## Panina (Mar 7, 2020)

Quilter said:


> 3 days living large.  Time to get back to fresh and home cooked.
> 
> On Thursday we were packing, cleaning and doing laundry as we were leaving our DD’s after a 3 week stay.  Her husband was deployed at the beginning of January.  We’ve been staying to support and help with the baby.  We went out for lunch and splurged with Italian.  Took home a piece of tiramisu to share at dinner.  Eggplant parmigiana on a bed of spaghetti.  Delicious but I was overstuffed when we left.   I made a nice chicken dinner but was stuffed again after the tiramisu.
> 
> ...


 It all sounds so yummy.  I always say if you deviate from eating well do it with great food.  Too often we just snack and can’t even remember how much or what.  There are times to enjoy and this was your time.  Welcome back


----------



## Quilter (Mar 7, 2020)

Panina said:


> It all sounds so yummy.  I always say if you deviate from eating well do it with great food.  Too often we just snack and can’t even remember how much or what.  There are times to enjoy and this was your time.  Welcome back



The problem is that the overstuffed feeling isn’t enjoyable.  I don’t regret the meal from guilt but because I’m uncomfortable for hours.  I repeatedly continue to eat and once my brain says I’m done is long after my gut is overtaxed.  My portions may be small compared to what I’ve seen others consume but for me a full order is generally twice my portion.  I was raised with a lot of sweet in my diet and as a result others said  I had a sweet tooth.  Now I see it as an addiction to sweet.  The end result doesn’t give me a feeling of being nourished.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 8, 2020)

I had some strawberries I needed to use up from last Sunday’s farmers market run.  So I was looking for a berry based breakfast recipe.  Found one in the New York Times cooking section- Baked Oatmeal with Berries

I started out with the idea to make a half recipe ie four servings.  I sliced up my strawberries, only to discover that I was low on rolled oats and only had enough to make a quarter recipe.  I forged ahead and wound up with double butter (it was already melted), double berries (they were already cut), and double egg (because the original recipe called for 2 eggs and I couldn’t feasibly quarter that)- but it still came out pretty good.

Not exactly “diet food” but paired with a cup of black coffee and nothing else, it’s not too much of a calorie buster for breakfast.  It’s very filling.

409 cal/serving
23.1 gm fat
43 gm total carb
6.7 gm fiber
12 gm protein

Recipe Baked Oatmeal with Strawberries, 2 servings

Preheat oven to 350F.

Melt 2T butter, and use some of it to brush a small casserole dish

Place 1.5 cups sliced strawberries (or sub other berries) into the casserole dish.

In a small bowl, whisk together 1/2 cup 1% milk, 1 large egg, 2T brown sugar, 1/4 t vanilla extract, and a pinch of nutmeg.

In a separate bowl whisk together 1/2 cup rolled oats, 1/4 cup chopped almonds, 1/4 t baking powder, and 1/4 t salt.

Add the liquid ingredients to the oatmeal mixture, and stir well.  Pour over the berries.

Bake 35-40 min.  Serve warm.


----------



## bluehende (Mar 9, 2020)

As expected this week was not good.  I was doing well until the Wednesday casino buffet while on vacation.  That seemed to toggle me into pig out mode for the rest of the week.  As I was hiking 5 miles a day for 6 of the 7 days of vacation it did limit the damage.  So the 8 day weigh in was +1.5 lbs which was actually better than expected.  I assume that some of that is artificial so we are set up for a good week this week if I can get my act together.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 9, 2020)

I am down 53 pounds today.  I cannot believe this program has been so easy.  I am enjoying my 4th meal of the day right now, a raisin oat cinnamon crisp bar.  It's delicious and only 110 calories.  I eat a pancake every morning with a tablespoon of SF maple syrup.  Pretty good. 

Every 2.5- 3 hours, I get to eat something.  Last night,  we had a beef roast and broccoli.  I measured mine.  I can have five ounces of the beef.  Rick had potatoes, too, and his delicious gravy.  I was fine not having the potatoes/gravy serving.  I do have soy potatoes I can eat, if I want potatoes.  They taste okay, lots of garlic flavor, but the ingredient is soy.  I am not crazy about them, but I have eaten them twice.  I have five packages left.  Won't order those again.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 9, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am down 53 pounds today.  I cannot believe this program has been so easy.  I am enjoying my 4th meal of the day right now, a raisin oat cinnamon crisp bar.  It's delicious and only 110 calories.  I eat a pancake every morning with a tablespoon of SF maple syrup.  Pretty good.
> 
> Every 2.5- 3 hours, I get to eat something.  Last night,  we had a beef roast and broccoli.  I measured mine.  I can have five ounces of the beef.  Rick had potatoes, too, and his delicious gravy.  I was fine not having the potatoes/gravy serving.  I do have soy potatoes I can eat, if I want potatoes.  They taste okay, lots of garlic flavor, but the ingredient is soy.  I am not crazy about them, but I have eaten them twice.  I have five packages left.  Won't order those again.


Hi Cindy,

Refresh my memory - what Plan is this?


Richard


----------



## Panina (Mar 11, 2020)

I almost forgot to post, I got weighed yesterday morning losing another 2.6 this week.


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 11, 2020)

Panina said:


> I almost forgot to post, I got weighed yesterday morning losing another 2.6 this week.



You’re doing great.  I kind of stayed sluggish....am fighting a bacterial infection and just feel blah.  My new at home goal for Friday is 137.  I’m at 137.5.  Did my morning 3 mile indoor WATP (walk away the pounds) and yard work today.

A friend of mine has lost 40 pounds in 3 months.  She paid $2,300 for her program that was tailored to her and her DNA.   Very restrictive (like 600 calories a day, plus special vitamin pills, and some other stuff), plus visit to the nutritionist every 10 days.  She looks great but I’m wondering how she will do when she’s done.  I’m proud of her for sticking to it.  

DH made sausage, peppers, onions and mushrooms.  I saved points by not having a roll.  Had a lot of the veggies.  Very filling.

I’m so glad we are having an early spring.  My crocuses are up!


----------



## Panina (Mar 11, 2020)

nomoretslt said:


> You’re doing great.  I kind of stayed sluggish....am fighting a bacterial infection and just feel blah.  My new at home goal for Friday is 137.  I’m at 137.5.  Did my morning 3 mile indoor WATP (walk away the pounds) and yard work today.
> 
> A friend of mine has lost 40 pounds in 3 months.  She paid $2,300 for her program that was tailored to her and her DNA.   Very restrictive (like 600 calories a day, plus special vitamin pills, and some other stuff), plus visit to the nutritionist every 10 days.  She looks great but I’m wondering how she will do when she’s done.  I’m proud of her for sticking to it.
> 
> ...


thank you

Everyone need to find which plan works best for them.

I have been through this so many times since my husband passed that  I now realize there is no easy way.  I have tried different programs, bar programs, shake programs, delivered meal programs, spas etc.   Where I have had some success, for me, once I was off, keeping the weight off was much harder and it came back quicker.  

Doing  the same thing over and over, and going back each time, it was time to try something else. This time I am only using real food for all my meals.  No bars, shakes, TV dinners, food services, etc.  This has been  easier as far as weight loss and the hardest initially because of having to prepare my food myself. 

Now, the  food I eat tastes so good, I don’t feel deprived and I am owning it.  I have to think and plan, am only eating the foods I love.  If I prepare a new recipe and I don’t enjoy it, I throw it out.  I am making  snacks I love that don’t call my name.

For me this works well, as when I get to a weight that is good for me there won’t be much to change. It will be a continuation.


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 11, 2020)

Which is why I love the weight Watchers plan.  No special food to buy and it is a plan you can live with forever.  And I get so much out of my meetings.  We have a really great group.  But as with any plan, you have to be ready to do what it takes.  If there was a magic pill we’d all be slim.  I’ve enjoyed reading everyone’s different stories and plans.  As @Panina says, you have to do what works for you.


----------



## Panina (Mar 11, 2020)

nomoretslt said:


> Which is why I love the weight Watchers plan.  No special food to buy and it is a plan you can live with forever.  And I get so much out of my meetings.  We have a really great group.  But as with any plan, you have to be ready to do what it takes.  If there was a magic pill we’d all be slim.  I’ve enjoyed reading everyone’s different stories and plans.  As @Panina says, you have to do what works for you.


I am loving Weight Watchers too.  Being in a 50+ community and that is where my meeting is, I feel for the first time I have others who understand and are experiencing what I am.


----------



## Panina (Mar 12, 2020)

Bummed...my doctor told me today I should not attend any WW meetings for a minimum of 3 weeks and it probably will be longer due to the virus.   I will self weigh.  I have a manual doctors scale in the basement.


----------



## dsexton (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks for starting this thread.  I’ve already picked up some good tips especially the skinnytaste site.

I’m 52 and recently retired so I’m trying to get more active ( love yoga !) and I have about 50lbs to lose.
The thing that has always worked for me is the My Fitness Pal app.  It’s free and very easy to use.  Whenever I follow this and do a daily food journal I drop 2 lbs per week and eat the things I want in moderation of course.  It’s basically calorie counting but also allows you to create your recipes in the app for complete nutritional data and also has the ability to link with websites like Foodnetwork to download recipes for calorie count and nutritional info tracking.   A fitness trainer once told me it’s 90% what you put in your mouth.  I believe this !

My downfall is wine.  I love my wine and for now I only allow myself to drink on the weekends.  The problem is I can drink an entire bottle by myself.  A pharmacist once told to eat nuts or protein with my wine.  I think it has something to do with how the body metabolizes the sugar from the wine but Can’t really explain the science behind that.  

Looking forward to learning more tips from this thread.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 13, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> Refresh my memory - what Plan is this?
> 
> ...


It's called Opta Via.  It's through Medifast.


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 14, 2020)

Panina said:


> Bummed...my doctor told me today I should not attend any WW meetings for a minimum of 3 weeks and it probably will be longer due to the virus.   I will self weigh.  I have a manual doctors scale in the basement.


I had my WW meeting today...made my goal weight so “free” .....I’m good for a couple of years.  That being said, our leader asked us all to write all contact info down......and this evening received an email telling me our meetings will now be virtual for a few weeks.  I’m assuming this will be across the country.  So just keep up the good work.  And keep posting here.  My meetings are my rock.


----------



## Panina (Mar 18, 2020)

Even though my doctor told me not to go to WW meetings for a few weeks, ultimately WW cancels all meetings at all their locations.  They will be doing virtual meetings.

I self weighed today and lost 2.1 lbs this week. Then I proceeded to eat too much fruit as my nerves overtook.  And yes overeating fruit can make you gain weight.  I ate so much I have a belly ache.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 18, 2020)

I’m down to 210 this morning, losing 13 lbs. since January 1. I got off to a slow start walking 2-3 days a week but for the past few weeks, I’ve been doing 1 hour walks at a brisk pace 5-6 days a week. I also have cut my food portions and eliminate or greatly reduce the amount I eat at either lunch or dinner. I try to eat lunch and a snack at dinner but it doesn’t always work out. I haven’t had any reflux problems for about 6 weeks now, my clothes are looser and I feel better physically. (External factors are increasing my anxiety level but, hey, it’s always something, right?)

Anyway, a pat on the back to myself and an attaboy/girl to all of you! Keep at it. You’ll love the results!


Harry


----------



## bluehende (Mar 18, 2020)

This last week was hard for me.  After gaining the weight on vacation I was hoping for a big down week.  Unfortunately some achilles tendenitis has limited my walking.  I lost 2 but was hoping for more.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 20, 2020)

How to deal with stress eating. We probably know these things but we somtimes need to be reminded. Stay healthy!




			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/03/19/stress-eating-comfort-time-anxiety-heres-how-experts-say-you-should-deal/


----------



## bluehende (Mar 22, 2020)

Some good news today.  I lost 3 lbs this week.  Not sure how.  Diet was good but very little exercise.


----------



## Panina (Mar 25, 2020)

I weighted myself yesterday and lost 1/2 pound.  I am actually very happy with it. 

It was a very  hard week for me emotionally especially in the beginning of the week.  The WW purple plan was not working for me as I wasn’t cooking as much due to stress.  After four days of using all my points and going negative into my bonus points I knew I had to do something.  I switched to the green points.  I get a lot less foods with zero points but get enough total points to manage.  It was a good move for me as I have stayed within my points since.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 25, 2020)

I am down 55 pounds total and staying there pretty steadily.  I keep hoping the scale will move down, but it just doesn't.  

If you aren't eating a snack between meals, I think that is a mistake.  Small meals + 3 snacks seem to be the healthy way to eat.  In the book I read, Habits of Health by Dr. Andersen, he has a list of 'fuelings" you can do between breakfast, lunch and dinner, then a snack before bed.  Keeping your body from being hungry is key to prevent your body from going into a starvation mode.  I used to eat two meals a day and now I eat six.  I mostly eat the foods provided by Optavia, but it's $450 per month for the food.  I am anxious to move away from that expense.  

Lots of ideas:  

3 oz of mixed nuts
10 almonds and celery stick
29 pistachios
12 cashews
20 peanuts
2 TBS of sesame seeds
4 brazil nuts
1/2 apple with 3 walnuts
1/2 apple with 2 tsp natural peanut butter
1/2 c fresh strawberries with 2 T of light whipped topping
1 cup fresh cherries
1 medium apple
1/2 C blueberries or strawberries with a dollop of yogurt
1 orange
1 pear
1/2 peach with 2 T yogurt
2 cups raspberries
30 raisins
Fresh veggie mix, 1 Cup broccoli, red pepper, cauliflower with 1 T of lowfat dressing
6 pieces of fresh basil, sliced tomato and hummus.  Put hummus mixed with basil on top of slices of tomato
Herbal lentils and one tomato
Celery sticks with 1 T peanut butter
1 C fresh spinach salad with olives
1/4 cup egg salad with lettuce or endive
Half small avocado
1 C tomato and cucumber soup
1/4 cup guacamole
Grilled portobello mushroom, sprinkled with cheese
5 cherry tomatoes and one portion cheddar cheese (size two AA batteries)
1/2 C endive and cottage cheese spread (mix in blender with red pepper, fresh parsley, chives, chopped jalapeno and spread on endive leaf)
Eggplant slice (roast with oregano on top, then top with cheese and melt cheese on top)
1 C vegetarian chili
1/2 C edamame (soybeans)
Half red bell pepper dipped in 3 T hummus
1/2 cup cucumber slices
1 large dill pickle
1 Carrabolla (starfruit)
2 cups baby carrots
3 oz of frozen non-fat yogurt (my favorite bedtime snack)
1/2 C low-fast cottage cheese with 4 olives
1 Yoplait light Smoothie

That is about half of the list.  Lots to choose from.


----------



## Panina (Mar 31, 2020)

This week I had an easier time then last week and stood on program but once again lost 1/2 lb.  I was hoping for at least a pound but do realize any weight loss down is better then any weight gain.  Total loss now is 15 pounds and I am happy with that.


----------



## bluehende (Mar 31, 2020)

I forgot to give my update.  The Achilles tendon was still acting up so did very little in the exercise front which is not good as I am spending way too much time on the couch.  I did manage to lose 2 lbs.  I think this is because I am obsessing on planning meals so nothing goes bad in the fridge.  If I am planning that hard I tend to do well with my diet.  It certainly helps that the food needing eaten was fresh vegetables.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't think I posted this here already (I can't remember what gets posted where) but, here goes.

Prior to the shut downs I was working out at a gym 3 to 5 times a week and with a trainer one of those days each week.  I do it mostly to maintain mobility and flexibility.  When we got back from Maui and San Francisco on March 14 I found out the gym was closing starting March 16.  So for the first week I did nothing.    I decided that wasn't going to work long term so I looked up on Directv to see what exercise shows were available.  I found one series called "Classical Stretch" on PBS and I'm loving it.  They are older shower, filmed between 2012 and 2014.  They were filmed in Jamaica so there is always a beautiful background.  And even though it's all stretch, she works all of the body.  It's just what I need.  Each session is 30 minutes long.  

My trainer is now doing her sessions outside at a local park.  I went to work with her for the first time yesterday.  I'm going again tomorrow.  Until the gym opens again I plan to work with her two days a week and do the stretch classes four days a week.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 1, 2020)

With the shut down my activity level has decreased and my appetite has increased. I'm up 5 pounds. Need to get it back together and start exercising more and eating less. I think it was the homemade banana bread and brownies plus the extra time in front of the tv that got me. Its amazing how fast weight goes on compared to coming off.

Bill


----------



## Panina (Apr 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> With the shut down my activity level has decreased and my appetite has increased. I'm up 5 pounds. Need to get it back together and start exercising more and eating less. I think it was the homemade banana bread and brownies plus the extra time in front of the tv that got me. Its amazing how fast weight goes on compared to coming off.
> 
> Bill


It is happening to many of us. You are not alone.  Just keep trying, don’t give up.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 1, 2020)

I ordered ALOT of meat that will be arriving over the next 2 weeks and I am clearing space in my freezer.  Mm... frozen chocolate muffins.  I just had one immediately after lunch.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 1, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I ordered ALOT of meat that will be arriving over the next 2 weeks and I am clearing space in my freezer.  Mm... frozen chocolate muffins.  I just had one immediately after lunch.



I know the feeling. After making room in the freezer we found the leftover Halloween candy. No one to give it to. I should toss it. What to do. Kitkats are so good with coffee.

Bill


----------



## Panina (Apr 1, 2020)

I have realized many of us, including myself, are struggling with our eating, movement, emotions and weight.  

What I have learned through my visits to health spas over the years is to have compassion for ourselves.  The most important thing is to  just be aware of what we are doing and treat each day as a opportunity for a new start.  

There is no right or wrong, there is no perfection, never giving up and just trying makes me more aware of what is going on. If I am going through a bad time, I find it best to step on the scale everyday.  It makes the reality of what I am doing upfront and in my face.  If I feel I am doing ok which can include some or many bumps I find, for me, it is better to just weigh myself weekly.

Today I had a lightbulb go off in my head.  I have always loved going to health spas, just being away and taking care of myself physically, emotionally and well nourished.  So today knowing this isolation will go on weeks and more likely months I decided to set up a schedule like the health spas I go to.

Three nourishing meals a day plus two snacks which is where I include a favorite sweet (which means cooking)
Morning exercise
Afternoon exercise
Cooking Class or any other class of interest
meditation session
positive reinforcement either in journal entry or reading
something to pamper myself

Some of the above can easily be found on the internet.

For those of us that are working at home, this would be more challenging, so a subset might work or just for the weekend.  For those of us not working, like me, it is an effort.  I try to imagine myself being a healthier person when we emerge to better times.

 As the saying goes  I am trying to make lemonade out of lemons.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> With the shut down my activity level has decreased and my appetite has increased. I'm up 5 pounds. Need to get it back together and start exercising more and eating less. I think it was the homemade banana bread and brownies plus the extra time in front of the tv that got me. Its amazing how fast weight goes on compared to coming off.
> 
> Bill


We came back from Maui with a couple dozen boxes of chocolate covered mac nuts, cans of mac nuts and boxes of Honolulu Cookie Company cookies.  Most were to be given away. Since we basically haven't been out since we got home all of this has been sitting in our house.  Since I am a stress eater (take that back I eat for ANY emotion) and chocolate can be a trigger, I've been indulging in more than I should.


----------



## Panina (Apr 5, 2020)

By the lack of postings in this thread can I assume many of you  are struggling?  If so you are not alone. I am too.

Last night  I had  750 calories of delicious Swoffle cookies. I wanted them, I needed them and was sad like a little girl when they were all gone.  I wanted more.  Eating them  made me feel better and sad at the same time which I am sure most of you understand.  

I slept for 8 straight hours, this never happens.  I usually wake up at least once or twice during the night.  I assume the sugar low that happened after the high let me crash. 

Today I am still struggling  to stay within my program.  I am craving sweets, hopefully this evening won’t be as bad as yesterday.

This saying says it best how I view each day



No matter what happens tomorrow I will try again.

On the bright side I did walk my 5 miles today.  I have tried for weeks but didn’t come close, so today that was a major achievement.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 5, 2020)

I was good yesterday and lost weight this morning.  Unfortunately I had gastric pain this afternoon because I took a Vitamin C capsule this morning and it usually burns my stomach.  When I get gastric pain I have to keep eating so that stomach acid has something to work on.  I ate 2 Baci hazelnut chocolate (my favorite chocolate of all time),1 bag of Cheetos and a handful of pistachios before dinner.  Oh well.  It was fun while it lasted. 

An update to this post.  I just ate another 2 Baci hazelnut chocolate after dinner.


----------



## bluehende (Apr 5, 2020)

Not a great week but I did manage to lose 1 lb.  I feel it should have been more as I have been getting out for walks and the diet was about as good as it gets.  The only day that did not go well was the day with the home made pizza.  Man that stuff is good.


----------



## Panina (Apr 14, 2020)

It has been awhile.  I realized last  week I didn’t post.  I stood the same weight.  Today Is my weigh in day and I chose not to weigh in as between Passover and Easter food, my sodium content was higher and I just want water weight to settle before I weigh in.   

Today I found this 4 1/2 minute stretching routine online. It is done sitting in a chair and for a quickie it was good.  I even learned a new way to stretch the upper back leg.








						12 Gentle Seated Stretching Exercises for Seniors in 4 Minutes – DailyCaring
					

Seated stretching exercises for seniors improve mobility, reduce pain & stress, and minimize fall risk. Get a free 4 minute routine with 12 gentle stretches




					dailycaring.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m stuck on 210 and have been for a month now. I’m still walking 3.5 miles 5-6 days a week so I’m getting the exercise but just having a real hard time losing more weight. I had lost 13 lbs from the beginning of the year to mid-March. Well, at least I’m not gaining so I guess I should be happy about that. I have lost an inch or so in the waist and I feel better so I guess I just need to start counting calories which I have not done. It’s a hassle and since I was losing anyway, I didn’t see the need. Now, since I seem to have hit a wall, it’s time to try something else.


----------



## nomoretslt (Apr 15, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I’m stuck on 210 and have been for a month now. I’m still walking 3.5 miles 5-6 days a week so I’m getting the exercise but just having a real hard time losing more weight. I had lost 13 lbs from the beginning of the year to mid-March. Well, at least I’m not gaining so I guess I should be happy about that. I have lost an inch or so in the waist and I feel better so I guess I just need to start counting calories which I have not done. It’s a hassle and since I was losing anyway, I didn’t see the need. Now, since I seem to have hit a wall, it’s time to try something else.



I’ve been at a plateau myself.  I’m still considered “free” for my Weight Watchers meetings, but I don’t like doing the virtual meeting.  Nobody I know is on.  I’ve been concentrating on making better choices and do my indoor exercise videos.  I think the stress and uncertainty is making me tired.  The other problem is my husband keeps making things that are delicious.  I’ll have a bit, but don’t need a plateful.  I’ve been taking a short afternoon walk too thru my neighbors pasture.  

Does anyone else get the “Spry” flier in their newspaper?  They had an interview with Joan Lunden, she’s promoting her new book....”Why did I walk into this room?” Or something like that.  Her new outlook is not to fight to look younger, but make sure she’s healthy and happy enough to enjoy her remaining years....or words to that affect.  I’m going to see if it’s available on my online library.  I personally don’t care about gray hair and smile lines. I want to enjoy the years I have left on this planet and it’s harder to get around dragging around extra weight.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 17, 2020)

Panina said:


> Great idea to share food products.
> 
> Never had them.  I have to look for them as they are gluten free and I can have them.



I've got another one for you Panina.  

I got my first order from Thrive Market https://thrivemarket.com/myaisle/.   In it was a bottle of Thrive Market Green Goddess Dressing & Marinade.   Yum!   Never know how these keto things will taste.   Especially salad dressings.   I've had good results adding my own stevia or monk fruit to some of the Primal Kitchen ones.   But I digress. . .

The TM Green Goddess was good as a side dip to salmon patties.

For more than a year I've thought about Thrive and Butcher Box because they are promoted on podcasts I listen to.   Nothing like a pandemic to get around to ordering from them.


----------



## Panina (Apr 20, 2020)

Today I finally moved the way I need to  in order to lose weight.

In the morning, instead of sleeping late, I participated in a community online real time yoga class.  To my surprise I liked it.

Then in the afternoon I went walking in the community.  I went around the beautiful lake and continued within the neighborhood.  I did my 5 miles.

Now if I can continue this I might lose a few pounds.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 20, 2020)

I am trying to get out of the snacking on carbie oily food all day routine.  I have been craving carbs for the past 2 months and feeding those feed me fat cells.  Each day I tried hard to break it but I always gave in and had chocolates, Cheetos and potato chips which came up to 600 to 800 calories.  

Two days ago I tried something which had worked before when I tried to curb my carb cravings.  I made up a drink and drank it throughout the day.  It tasted sweet but had no sugar or carb in it (Sugar-free Oregon Chai with unsweetened Almond milk) and got my snacking down to 2 small bags of chips (320 calories total).  Yesterday I got my snacks down to about the same amount of calories.  I had 2 BACI hazelnut chocolates and a 150 calories of a mini Haagen Daz ice cream bar.  Today I had a Mochi (90 calories) and 2 Jammy Wheels cookies (180 calories) and I am done for the day!  Tomorrow I will continue to work on it.  

I skipped a day in walking today as I just felt lethargic and I will get back into walking tomorrow.


----------



## Panina (Apr 20, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I am trying to get out of the snacking on carbie oily food all day routine.  I have been craving carbs for the past 2 months and feeding those feed me fat cells.  Each day I tried hard to break it but I always gave in and had chocolates, Cheetos and potato chips which came up to 600 to 800 calories.
> 
> Two days ago I tried something which had worked before when I tried to curb my carb cravings.  I made up a drink and drank it throughout the day.  It tasted sweet but had no sugar or carb in it (Sugar-free Oregon Chai with unsweetened Almond milk) and got my snacking down to 2 small bags of chips (320 calories total).  Yesterday I got my snacks down to about the same amount of calories.  I had 2 BACI hazelnut chocolates and a 150 calories of a mini Haagen Daz ice cream bar.  Today I had a Mochi (90 calories) and 2 Jammy Wheels cookies (180 calories) and I am done for the day!  Tomorrow I will continue to work on it.
> 
> I skipped a day in walking today as I just felt lethargic and I will get back into walking tomorrow.


I have learned the foods that call my name can’t be in my house.  

I tried a few times to have 100% fruit leather, cookies, chips and ice cream and I ate it all, right away.

I find I am ok having  pistachio nuts and very dark chocolate in the house.  To get my ice cream craving I use fruit in my Yonana machine.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 20, 2020)

Panina said:


> I have learned the foods that call my name can’t be in my house.
> 
> I tried a few times to have 100% fruit leather, cookies, chips and ice cream and I ate it all, right away.
> 
> I find I am ok having  pistachio nuts and very dark chocolate in the house.  To get my ice cream craving I use fruit in my Yonana machine.


I hear you.  I was suffering from being really shaky with low blood sugar drop in my system and had to bring back up with sugary food and I had been having that problem for about 2 months because I gave in to high sugar food before.  When my total carb intake for the day is around 100g, I am healthy and don't get sugar cravings. If I let myself go to 150g a day for a few days in a row, I will go into shakes during the day unless I take sugary food. I am not diabetic but I recognize this problem and it is unsettling.  I just took my blood sugar and it is 72 but my body is not sending signals to my brain to take sugar.  I am relieved to have finally resolved the sugar cravings.  I had 100g carb today.


----------



## Panina (Apr 21, 2020)

My Weigh in day, my last weigh in was two weeks ago. As many of you know I have been struggling with the food, trying to find a relationship with it where I at least maintain my weight.  Not easy in these times especially being mostly home with the food calling out to me.

I ended up losing 2.5 pounds which I am thrilled about.  What I did  different this time then other times, is when I fell off, the next day I tried again and again until I ate healthier.  No perfection, no beating myself up, just trying again, not giving up.

The last time I was weighed at my WW class was 6 weeks ago.  Since then I have lost 5.6 pounds.  If I can continue at this rate I will be happy, just staying the same I will be happy.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 21, 2020)

Panina said:


> My Weigh in day, my last weigh in was two weeks ago. As many of you know I have been struggling with the food, trying to find a relationship with it where I at least maintain my weight.  Not easy in these times especially being mostly home with the food calling out to me.
> 
> I ended up losing 2.5 pounds which I am thrilled about.  What I did  different this time then other times, is when I fell off, the next day I tried again and again until I ate healthier.  No perfection, no beating myself up, just trying again, not giving up.
> 
> The last time I was weighed at my WW class was 6 weeks ago.  Since then I have lost 5.6 pounds.  If I can continue at this rate I will be happy, just staying the same I will be happy.


Good job!!!  Losing weight in SIP is hard and you have done it!

These 3 days my weight has been stable as I am back to restricting my carb intake to 100g a day.  I have put on 1 lb since SIP but at least I have stablized the gain and now the only way is down.    I am working on it.  I just came back from an one hour aerobic walk as I live in a hilly / mountainous community.  Now I am set for the rest of the day.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 21, 2020)

I am down a total of 59 pounds.  I was down 53 pounds on 3/9, right before my birthday, so I am happy losing around six pounds in six weeks.  A pound a week is good.  That means I will be at goal in 21 weeks.  My program started 9/3. 

I ate chile rellenos and green chile at our daughter's house on Sunday.  So delicious.   Gave me a stomachache because I am not used to eating flour, and the chiles are wrapped in egg roll wrappers and fried in the air fryer.  The air-fried rellenos were really good.  This was a bit of a cheat, but all was fine. 

I told Rick that when I get to 69 pounds lost, we are going to Raising Cane's, so I can have two of the chicken fingers (no fries).  I want that so badly.  The commercials for their drive-through are killing me. 

We have been walking a little, but my feet are suffering.  I have Good Feet insoles and would take them and exchange for different ones, but they are closed.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 23, 2020)

I am starting this thread late but I finally got motivated to work on healthier eating habits and exercise. I want to lose 15 pounds. My BMI is still in the healthy range but it is right at the top of the range (24.8) based on the recent weight gain. I like to be about a 21-22 BMI. I just joined Noom and will see how that goes. It is an online cognitive behavioral coaching program for weight loss. @Panina recommended the book Food Rules. I bought the audiobook and listened to it last night. I loved the book. It helped me to realize how bad processed foods are for the body and how it contributes to obesity and chronic diseases. In this time of Covid, it is even more important to be healthy and keep weight in check as doctors have indicated obesity and underlying comorbidities are a risk factor for severe Covid illness. Fortunately, I do not have any health risks but my weight has creeped up a bit esp with the SIP/SAH (too much unhealthy snacking) and I need to get back into the middle of the healthy weight range for me.


----------



## Panina (Apr 23, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I am starting this thread late but I finally got motivated to work on healthier eating habits and exercise. I want to lose 15 pounds. My BMI is still in the healthy range but it is right at the top of the range (24.8) based on the recent weight gain. I like to be about a 21-22 BMI. I just joined Noom and will see how that goes. It is an online cognitive behavioral coaching program for weight loss. @Panina recommended the book Food Rules. I bought the audiobook and listened to it last night. I loved the book. It helped me to realize how bad processed foods are for the body and how it contributes to obesity and chronic diseases. In this time of Covid, it is even more important to be healthy and keep weight in check as doctors have indicated obesity and underlying comorbidities are a risk factor for severe Covid illness. Fortunately, I do not have any health risks but my weight has creeped up a bit esp with the SIP/SAH (too much unhealthy snacking) and I need to get back into the middle of the healthy weight range for me.


Welcome.  I am glad you liked the book. So simple but so profound.  

I am hoping more will join in this thread even if their journey isn’t  what they think is successful at this point.

I have found that almost everyone I know is struggling now, not losing, gaining weight and not exercising.  Hard enough when things are good, understandable how hard now with what is happening.

I have many downs and ups.  Just last night I had food calling my name.  Nothing to grab in my house that is a trigger food  but  I had 4 persimmons.  I used them as my drug of choice.  Yes persimmons are a fruit but I ate them all In one sitting. Why? Because, just because.  I have always been told no one gets fat eating fruit and vegetables.  I can, so that statement is not true.  If 4 more were in my home I would have eaten them.  If there were  cookies or ice cream in my house I would have eaten those first.

All I know is today is a new day.  No beating myself up and will try not to binge on anything.  That is my key, not to be embarrassed that it happened, still participating in this thread and just to mentally keep trying to eat healthier and exercise.  

With all going on now I wish my weight was at a healthier number to reduce my risk factor.  I will just keep trying even when I fall off because it still puts me in the right direction.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 23, 2020)

Panina said:


> Welcome.  I am glad you liked the book. So simple but so profound.
> 
> I am hoping more will join in this thread even if their journey isn’t  what they think is successful at this point.
> 
> ...


I love persimmons too but I got none at home.   I fell of the wagon yesterday so to speak, had 2 Jammy Wheels / Linzer cookies (90 calories each), 1 bag of Skinny Pop (100 calories) and 3 pieces of my favorite Baci Hazelnut (250 calories total).  My lunch and dinner were light and that was my excuse.  We had a really strenuous walk yesterday morning up the mountain and part of it was unpaved road where they are building a Del Webb.  I felt pretty good yesterday and slept like a baby.  My weight is slowly "inching" down.

My BMI is 21.6 but I feel healthiest between 19 and 20.  BMI 20 is my goal which is 10 lbs lighter than where I am.


----------



## Panina (Apr 23, 2020)

9 ways to avoid the ‘Quarantine 15’
					

Many of us are closer to the fridge these days, but that can also be an opportunity to develop healthier habits.




					www.novanthealth.org


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 23, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I love persimmons too but I got none at home.   I fell of the wagon yesterday so to speak, had 2 Jammy Wheels / Linzer cookies (90 calories each), 1 bag of Skinny Pop (100 calories) and 3 pieces of my favorite Baci Hazelnut (250 calories total).  My lunch and dinner were light and that was my excuse.  We had a really strenuous walk yesterday morning up the mountain and part of it was unpaved road where they are building a Del Webb.  I felt pretty good yesterday and slept like a baby.  My weight is slowly "inching" down.
> 
> My BMI is 21.6 but I feel healthiest between 19 and 20.  BMI 20 is my goal which is 10 lbs lighter than where I am.



Wow, 19-20 is a really low BMI. I had a 20 BMI for many years and I was very thin and could fit into size 0 and 2. I still have all my "skinny" clothes and secretly hope I might fit into them again one day. I am not shooting to be that thin again, unless I get to goal weight and want to keep trying. Some of my skinny jeans are really cute.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 23, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Wow, 19-20 is a really low BMI. I had a 20 BMI for many years and I was very thin and could fit into size 0 and 2. I still have all my "skinny" clothes and secretly hope I might fit into them again one day. I am not shooting to be that thin again, unless I get to goal weight and want to keep trying. Some of my skinny jeans are really cute.


When I was about 18-19 BMI I fit into 0 and 2 for my pants.  Yes, skinny jeans are reeeeally cute and I still have a couple of them but I don't think I will be able to get back into them anytime soon.  I still wear size 4 pants but some of them are a little tight.  I would like to go back to a 2 or a loose 4.   I wear M for my tops and some of them are now a little tight.  I used to wear S when my BMI was 18.  For me it is more about whether I feel healthy rather than the number on the scale.  I feel healthiest when my BMI is 19-20.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 23, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> When I was about 18-19 BMI I fit into 0 and 2 for my pants.  Yes, skinny jeans are reeeeally cute and I still have a couple of them but I don't think I will be able to get back into them anytime soon.  I still wear size 4 pants but some of them are a little tight.  I would like to go back to a 2 or a loose 4.   I wear M for my tops and some of them are now a little tight.  I used to wear S when my BMI was 18.



I am surprised that with a 21ish BMI, that medium is tight on you and that size 4 is tight. I wear a size 6-8 and medium for shirts at my current BMI of 24.8. I would like to be at a size 4. At 21-22 BMI, I can wear size 4. I have a bunch of really cute dresses that I have never worn but they are size 2. I do not think I will get there again. Although some are stretchy so maybe. I must admit, like you, I felt terrific at a 20 BMI but I had to eat so light to maintain it. It might be more realistic to be a little heavier and not have to be so restrictive with food. BTW, you probably know this but BMI of 18.5 is underweight. Some women are naturally thin and have small bones and that would be okay. I have an employee in my office who can eat all she wants and I am sure her BMI is in the 18-19 range at most. For her, it is normal. She eats bacon, eggs and hash browns when we go out to breakfast and big lunches and dinners and she is extremely slender and looks great. I am guessing she might even be a 00. But in general, when someone gets to 18.5, it can sound the alarms at the doctor. Also, being too thin is a risk factor for other health issues. I read a while back that when you are older, it is better to have a little extra weight in case you get very sick so you can afford to lose weight. Like God forbid you get cancer or Covid and lose a lot of weight. If you are a 20-21, then you at least have a buffer zone in the event of a severe illness.


----------



## klpca (Apr 23, 2020)

Panina said:


> I have learned the foods that call my name can’t be in my house.
> 
> I tried a few times to have 100% fruit leather, cookies, chips and ice cream and I ate it all, right away.
> 
> I find I am ok having  pistachio nuts and very dark chocolate in the house.  To get my ice cream craving I use fruit in my Yonana machine.


I'm not technically participating in this thread although you may remember that I am trying to support my husband by preparing low calorie food. He's not doing too well but that's his issue, not mine so that's all I am going to say about that.  He has cut back on beer to only one per day so that's a positive step as we all know that beer is just liquid bread. 

That said, I cannot even go down the aisle in the store that has potato chips. If they wind up in my cart, they wind up in my stomach. I will eat any size bag of chips from top to bottom in one sitting. I know it. So I just have to skip that aisle. For salty food, I make homemade popcorn - I eat all of that too but I can easily control that portion. I just make less. Sweets aren't really my issue, but those little cutie oranges will satisfy my sweet tooth every time, even when I don't think so.

Btw, I think that this recipe is probably pretty low calorie, but you wouldn't know it from the taste. It is delicious. I made it on Monday and realized that I didn't have any cabbage (and I use green in this recipe). So I skipped it and just put this salad on a bed of mixed greens and really enjoyed it that way. I just added celery to replace the crunch of the cabbage and it was perfect. https://cookieandkate.com/thai-peanut-quinoa-salad-recipe/


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 23, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I am surprised that with a 21ish BMI, that medium is tight on you and that size 4 is tight. I wear a size 6-8 and medium for shirts at my current BMI of 24.8. I would like to be at a size 4. At 21-22 BMI, I can wear size 4. I have a bunch of really cute dresses that I have never worn but they are size 2. I do not think I will get there again. Although some are stretchy so maybe. I must admit, like you, I felt terrific at a 20 BMI but I had to eat so light to maintain it. It might be more realistic to be a little heavier and not have to be so restrictive with food. BTW, you probably know this but BMI of 18.5 is underweight. Some women are naturally thin and have small bones and that would be okay. I have an employee in my office who can eat all she wants and I am sure her BMI is in the 18-19 range at most. For her, it is normal. She eats bacon, eggs and hash browns when we go out to breakfast and big lunches and dinners and she is extremely slender and looks great. I am guessing she might even be a 00. But in general, when someone gets to 18.5, it can sound the alarms at the doctor. Also, being too thin is a risk factor for other health issues. I read a while back that when you are older, it is better to have a little extra weight in case you get very sick so you can afford to lose weight. Like God forbid you get cancer or Covid and lose a lot of weight. If you are a 20-21, then you at least have a buffer zone in the event of a severe illness.


Absolutely agree with what you have posted about needing to be a little heavier when we are older.  I am 5 ft 7 inches and really want to get back to about 125 to 128 lbs and I am now at 138 lbs. I do have hypertension which is genetic because everyone in my family had/has it.  The more I exercise and the lighter I am the better the numbers and hence I strive to lose some weight and get in regular aerobic exercise.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 23, 2020)

@Panina You are actually at a very healthy weight right now for your height. The rule of thumb is for every inch over 5', add 5 pounds. So 135 is close to your ideal weight. At 135, your BMI is 21. I think 21ish is the perfect BMI. At 125, you would be a bit slim with a BMI slightly under 20. I can totally understand wanting to be on the lower end but you have to ask yourself if it is worth the struggle if your current weight is already smack dab in the middle of the healthy BMI range for your height. Just trying to offer some encouragement and let you know that it sounds like you are perfect just as you are!


----------



## Luanne (Apr 23, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> @Panina You are actually at a very healthy weight right now for your height. The rule of thumb is for every inch over 5', add 5 pounds. So 135 is close to your ideal weight. At 135, your BMI is 21. I think 21ish is the perfect BMI. At 125, you would be a bit slim with a BMI slightly under 20. I can totally understand wanting to be on the lower end but you have to ask yourself if it is worth the struggle if your current weight is already smack dab in the middle of the healthy BMI range for your height. Just trying to offer some encouragement and let you know that it sounds like you are perfect just as you are!


I'm 5"7".  If I weighed 135 I would look emaciated.  In fact I did get down that low quite a few years back and for me I was too thin....and I couldn't maintain that weight.  I may weigh a few more pounds than I'd like to, but I've been able to maintain right around this weight for almost 18 years.

I thought I'd heard that that rule of thumb had kind of been debunked, or maybe I just hoped it had.


----------



## Panina (Apr 23, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> @Panina You are actually at a very healthy weight right now for your height. The rule of thumb is for every inch over 5', add 5 pounds. So 135 is close to your ideal weight. At 135, your BMI is 21. I think 21ish is the perfect BMI. At 125, you would be a bit slim with a BMI slightly under 20. I can totally understand wanting to be on the lower end but you have to ask yourself if it is worth the struggle if your current weight is already smack dab in the middle of the healthy BMI range for your height. Just trying to offer some encouragement and let you know that it sounds like you are perfect just as you are!


You got the wrong person.  Wish I was.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 23, 2020)

Panina said:


> You got the wrong person.  Wish I was.



Oops...sorry about that. I got confused with who was posting.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 23, 2020)

Dh made chocolate chip cookies today.  Do I shoot him or what?


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 23, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Oops...sorry about that. I got confused with who was posting.


LOL You were replying to me.  So are you saying start at 100 lbs for 5 ft and add 5 lbs for every inch?  I have not heard of that. 

Yes, my PCP said no need to lose weight and he said I am at equilibrium because my weight fluctuates within 5 lbs whenever I get weighed at his office.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 23, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Dh made chocolate chip cookies today.  Do I shoot him or what?


Send some over and then you do not need to shoot him.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 23, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Send some over and then you do not need to shoot him.


I'll let my 5'8" 130 pound daughter eat them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 23, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Dh made chocolate chip cookies today.  Do I shoot him or what?


Yep.   

I get to eat a brownie every night on Optavia.  It's okay, but I would love the Ghrardelli brownies Rick makes all of the time for him and my stepdad.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 23, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yep.
> 
> I get to eat a brownie every night on Optavia.  It's okay, but I would love the Ghrardelli brownies Rick makes all of the time for him and my stepdad.


If I could stop with one cookie I'd be fine.  But having one triggers the "need/want" for another.  So I'm better off just not starting.  I know what my triggers are.


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 23, 2020)

klpca said:


> I'm not technically participating in this thread although you may remember that I am trying to support my husband by preparing low calorie food. He's not doing too well but that's his issue, not mine so that's all I am going to say about that.  He has cut back on beer to only one per day so that's a positive step as we all know that beer is just liquid bread.
> 
> That said, I cannot even go down the aisle in the store that has potato chips. If they wind up in my cart, they wind up in my stomach. I will eat any size bag of chips from top to bottom in one sitting. I know it. So I just have to skip that aisle. For salty food, I make homemade popcorn - I eat all of that too but I can easily control that portion. I just make less. Sweets aren't really my issue, but those little cutie oranges will satisfy my sweet tooth every time, even when I don't think so.
> 
> Btw, I think that this recipe is probably pretty low calorie, but you wouldn't know it from the taste. It is delicious. I made it on Monday and realized that I didn't have any cabbage (and I use green in this recipe). So I skipped it and just put this salad on a bed of mixed greens and really enjoyed it that way. I just added celery to replace the crunch of the cabbage and it was perfect. https://cookieandkate.com/thai-peanut-quinoa-salad-recipe/


Darn you! You reminded me of those nights when I would be out of town on business and would eat a bag of chips and a pint of Ben & Jerry’s for dinner.


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 23, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yep.
> 
> I get to eat a brownie every night on Optavia.  It's okay, but I would love the Ghrardelli brownies Rick makes all of the time for him and my stepdad.


I would kill for one of the sundaes from Ghirardelli in Disney Springs!


----------



## Luanne (Apr 23, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I would kill for one of the sundaes from Ghirardelli in Disney Springs!


I wonder if they taste as good as the ones in San Francisco?


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 23, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> LOL You were replying to me.  So are you saying start at 100 lbs for 5 ft and add 5 lbs for every inch?  I have not heard of that.
> 
> Yes, my PCP said no need to lose weight and he said I am at equilibrium because my weight fluctuates within 5 lbs whenever I get weighed at his office.



Yes that is what I heard many years ago and it actually works. You can be a little higher than that and still be healthy and look good but the 5 pound rule usually gets to a 21ish BMI.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 23, 2020)

Luanne said:


> If I could stop with one cookie I'd be fine.  But having one triggers the "need/want" for another.  So I'm better off just not starting.  I know what my triggers are.


That would be me and my chocolate, once I start on one I won't stop until I have 3 to 5 servings of what I had planned for.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 23, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> That would be and my chocolate, once I start on one I won't stop until I have 3 to 5 servings of what I had planned for.


My mother, who at 5"8" was "fat" at 140 pounds was one of those who basically had a small appetite.  She also couldn't eat when under stress.  Anyway, she made the comment to me at one time about just having "one scoop of ice cream" or "one cookie".  I looked at her like she was nuts.  I took after my grandmother, one of the clean the plate club.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 23, 2020)

Luanne said:


> My mother, who at 5"8" was "fat" at 140 pounds was one of those who basically had a small appetite.  She also couldn't eat when under stress.  Anyway, she made the comment to me at one time about just having "one scoop of ice cream" or "one cookie".  I looked at her like she was nuts.  I took after my grandmother, one of the clean the plate club.


My husband knows that I struggle with food temptations and last night I was debating what sort of goodies I was going to have.  He said just have 1 Baci chocolate and I said I cannot have just one and he said of course you can. I ate 3.


----------



## Panina (Apr 23, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> My husband knows that I struggle with food temptations and last night I was debating what sort of goodies I was going to have.  He said just have 1 Baci chocolate and I said I cannot have just one and he said of course you can. I ate 3.


Pretty good, I would have had the whole box.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 23, 2020)

Panina said:


> Pretty good, I would have had the whole box.


The little voice in my head guilt me into stopping at 3.


----------



## nomoretslt (Apr 26, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I would kill for one of the sundaes from Ghirardelli in Disney Springs!



Oh they are sooo good!  We always make sure to cruise into the store for our free piece of chocolate.  I’ve been clinging to the false hope I’d still be able to do our DVC stay this Saturday.  Not happening even if they did reopen.  United has cancelled all direct flights from Newark to Orlando....they were going to route us thru DC on the way down and Houston on the way back.  12 hour days.  Nope.  

Anyway I’m back to slowly losing....it’s tough when you only have a few pounds to go.  Usually I’d be doing extra walking, but seeing that the track I use is closed and also the state trail....I’m doing the best I can with my Leslie Sansone and my WW punch DVD.  There is an old Nordic track ski machine in the basement.  Maybe it’s time to dust it off.

A sobering fact regarding the virus and deaths.  80% or was it higher had diabetes, hypertension, heart issues or was very elderly.  A good incentive to re-examine ones eating, drinking and exercise habits.

Trigger foods....potato chips, especially salt and vinegar.  Hard to stop once I start.  I’ll count out a serving and then close it and put it away.  Sometimes it works.


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 26, 2020)

I finally lost a couple more pounds this week. I’ve got at least 8 more to go but I’d like to lose another 13-15 to give myself a little cushion for when we start traveling again. It seems like I always gain a few pounds on our trips.


----------



## Panina (Apr 26, 2020)

I had a rough day yesterday, ate too many pears and ice cream cones.  There is no junk in my home so ice cream cones were the closest to cookies.  Now they can’t be in my home either.  

I had such a belly ache and it was a slow go this morning probably because of the extra sugar.  So far today, ok with the food.

One thing I have kept up with is my 5 miles a day.  I read somewhere just exercising and eating right gives an immediate boost to your immune system even if even you have an underlying condition.  Now if I can only find the article to post.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 30, 2020)

Panina said:


> I had a rough day yesterday, ate too many pears and ice cream cones.  There is no junk in my home so ice cream cones were the closest to cookies.  Now they can’t be in my home either.
> 
> I had such a belly ache and it was a slow go this morning probably because of the extra sugar.  So far today, ok with the food.
> 
> One thing I have kept up with is my 5 miles a day.  I read somewhere just exercising and eating right gives an immediate boost to your immune system even if even you have an underlying condition.  Now if I can only find the article to post.


The important thing is not to beat yourself up over it.  

I am now down 61 pounds. I am staying on plan. It's good we are not going to restaurants. 

I have been looking for healthy pancake recipes to replace my Optavia pancake (it's 100 calories), and I have found some good ones that are low-calorie and no sugar.  I can continue having pancakes when I am on maintenance.  This is exciting!  If anyone wants to try the pancake, I can post the recipe I found online.  I even found a waffle recipe.  

Brownies are something I may just buy from Optavia, so I can still have that little bit of dessert every night.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 30, 2020)

This quarantine has me up about 10 pounds. I know why. It has more to do with chips, salsa, brownies, banana bread and not enough real exercise. I keep telling myself to watch it but then someone will make something good and instead of watching I'm eating. 

Bill


----------



## Old Hickory (Apr 30, 2020)

nomoretslt said:


> A sobering fact regarding the virus and deaths.  80% or was it higher had diabetes, hypertension, heart issues or was very elderly.  A good incentive to re-examine ones eating, drinking and exercise habits.



You can exclude the age part because we can't fix that.  But you can eliminate all high carb foods (added sugar, pasta, rice, bread, and potatoes) and processed foods along with including a minimum 30 minutes per day of exercise in order to feel better and live with less inflammation (chronic inflammation is the source of many illnesses).

Living a better life is a choice.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 30, 2020)

easyrider said:


> This quarantine has me up about 10 pounds. I know why. It has more to do with chips, salsa, brownies, banana bread and not enough real exercise. I keep telling myself to watch it but then someone will make something good and instead of watching I'm eating.
> 
> Bill


You are on Rick's diet, Bill.  All of those things, he is eating regularly.  He bakes his own banana bread, and I stay away from the kitchen and the delicious smell.  His recipe is so good.  It's got sour cream in it, and you actually put cinnamon sugar in the little pans to coat the outside of the bread with sugary goodness.  He also makes Ghirardelli brownies at least once a week.  Chips and salsa and chips and queso are his nighttime snack.  He hasn't gained weight, however.  He is perpetually thin.


----------



## nomoretslt (Apr 30, 2020)

Old Hickory said:


> You can exclude the age part because we can't fix that.  But you can eliminate all high carb foods (added sugar, pasta, rice, bread, and potatoes) and processed foods along with including a minimum 30 minutes per day of exercise in order to feel better and live with less inflammation (chronic inflammation is the source of many illnesses).
> 
> Living a better life is a choice.


I am at a relatively healthy weight for my age and height.  I limit myself to one sweet treat in the afternoon. But I will never eliminate bread, pasta, rice or potatoes from my diet.  I don’t eat large portions of these items.  This is what Weight Watchers helped me with....portion control.  Everyone is different.  And your body changes over time.  I was always too skinny.  Ate everything but never gained weight until it hit my 40’s.  And when I think about what my grandma ate...lots of starches and treats, and she lived to be 90.  

My family is more prone to Alzheimer’s and breast cancer....so I want to enjoy my meals while I can still remember them.  . Moderation is the key for me.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 30, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You are on Rick's diet, Bill.  All of those things, he is eating regularly.  He bakes his own banana bread, and I stay away from the kitchen and the delicious smell.  His recipe is so good.  It's got sour cream in it, and you actually put cinnamon sugar in the little pans to coat the outside of the bread with sugary goodness.  He also makes Ghirardelli brownies at least once a week.  Chips and salsa and chips and queso are his nighttime snack.  He hasn't gained weight, however.  He is perpetually thin.



You are bad Cindy. So bad, lol. I started druling reading about Rick's munchies. 

Bill


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 4, 2020)

I lost a pound.  Weighed in this morning.  Now I am down 62 pounds.  

Skinny Rick is also down a few pounds this month.  Yard work and junk food, and he loses weight.


----------



## VacationForever (May 5, 2020)

I am still 1 lb up from pre-SIP but I am hopeful to get it under control because we are golfing again starting tomorrow!  Spending 4 hours out there always burns several hundred calories and now it is a matter of not getting myself into starvation mode at the end of the round where all I want to do is to eat for the rest of the day.  I bought some gluten-free peanut butter cookies, 150 calories per pack and I will try that as my mid-round snack tomorrow.


----------



## Quilter (May 15, 2020)

Luanne said:


> . . .
> I decided that wasn't going to work long term so I looked up on Directv to see what exercise shows were available.  I found one series called "Classical Stretch" on PBS and I'm loving it.  They are older shower, filmed between 2012 and 2014.  They were filmed in Jamaica so there is always a beautiful background.  And even though it's all stretch, she works all of the body.  It's just what I need.  Each session is 30 minutes long.



Last year I found a stretch class based on that same technique.   My instructor was trained by Miranda.   I loved it.   Then the instructor went to St. Pete for her annual winter trip.   I have no idea if she has returned.


----------



## Quilter (May 15, 2020)

I just went through this thread again to see the different programs that are being used.  

Hoping this thread didn't lose steam as that stinky virus messes with people's head.   Where is everyone?

Now that we're home I have appointment with Dr. next week to set up blood work.   I've been jotting down a food diary this week to give him an example of what I'm eating.   Very curious where my sugar and cholesterol will be once I get it back.   It will be a couple weeks before I know.   Meanwhile, the weight keeps dropping even though I'm eating 3 nice meals and a snack everyday.


----------



## bluehende (May 15, 2020)

I am down 11 since this all started.  A little disappointing since I have been pretty darn good with the food.  No heavy cardio but a lot of walking.  I would have hoped for about 15 or so.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 15, 2020)

I am doing Optavia and am down 63 pounds, but I keep hoping to drop another 17 pounds.  I just need to keep at it.  Doing Optavia and love the program.


----------



## Panina (May 15, 2020)

bluehende said:


> I am down 11 since this all started.  A little disappointing since I have been pretty darn good with the food.  No heavy cardio but a lot of walking.  I would have hoped for about 15 or so.


You are doing great. A little at a time adds up.


----------



## Panina (May 16, 2020)

I seem to just being staying the same.    I am happy I did not  gain weight but I just want to get this weight off and eliminate this risk factor.

 I know doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results is not the way to go so I am changing up when and what I eat.


----------



## nomoretslt (May 16, 2020)

I haven’t gained but am just losing slowly.  Like .1 or .2 a day and sometimes nothing.  I’m still okay with that.  Been keeping busy with outside house maintenance and keeping the inside clean and organized.  We haven’t sold a home in around 36 years.  It is a pain in the butt.  We’ve had a few people come and look (it’s still permitted in our state, but practically nothing else is......I really need a haircut and pedicure).  I’m getting a bit depressed with everything, but am determined to not go down the junk food road.

Monday I will join a virtual Weight Watchers meeting.  It’s not the same at all but I need some kind of human companionship.... I really need a spouse break.

@Quilter ... 3 nice meals and a snack sounds like a good plan that’s working for you.  I need 3 meals....but portion control works for me.

@Panina ...the article you were trying to find....Dr Oz (not a fan) had a good column a few days ago that mentions those stats.  The article said something about “here’s a good reason to prevent diseases like obesity, diabetes, etc.”. I cut the article out but now I can’t find it after putting things away before a prospective buyer came today.


----------



## VacationForever (May 16, 2020)

I am still up a pound since SIP started.  I was heading out to golf early morning yesterday and I cut my finger on a piece of glass from a broken spice bottle which had gone under the fridge and when I swept junk out from under the fridge, it cut my poor finger.  It was bleeding so badly that we had skip golf for the day.  Then feeling sorry for myself in the afternoon I had a donut from an unopened box of gluten-free donuts that had been sitting in the freezer for a couple of years.  I can't win.   I have been snacking all day today again, lots of pistachios, an apple, prunes and my favorite adzuki beans dessert which I had made a couple of days ago.  Tomorrow is a new day and a golf day so hopefully I will get back on track.


----------



## Quilter (May 17, 2020)

nomoretslt said:


> @Quilter ... 3 nice meals and a snack sounds like a good plan that’s working for you.  I need 3 meals....but portion control works for me.



The portions for these meals seem to monitor themselves.   DH, DD and now BIL are eating the food I'm planning.   The fat (not counted), protein (not counting) and fiber are primary sources.  They satisfy and it's easier to say enough is enough.

BIL is newest to this.   He's the nicest, most caring, considerate person to a fault.  The last years of my MIL's life he made the weekend trip to be a companion since she was pretty home bound.   Now he has quit his job to make sure the middle brother who has Parkinson's  doesn't sink into depression by being alone too often.   He also house sits for us and takes great care of the cat.    Lots of self-made rules of "politeness" that can border on high-maintenance.   If you had a business this is the guy who is so honest and eager to please you'd treasure him as an employee.   I've asked him to move in with us but he values his independence and rents a room in a house about 1/2 hour from here.

We've SIP with DD until this week.   We came home to MI on Monday.   BIL was watching our house so he's now SIP with us.   His pattern of eating was to have some prepared food from market or Panera or Lee's chicken as take out.   Maybe a frozen dinner from grocery that didn't have ingredients that "bothered him".   Gaps in hunger would be satisfied with bowls of rice Krispy type cereal with skim milk or cheese.   His latest favorite meal was an Indian dish he found at a local market that he would pair with pita bread.  That market is too small for his comfort now so he hasn't had it for several weeks.   We are both sugar addicts and historically could really enjoy a night of a binge on cake.   In past visits he would graciously eat my cooking but he made it clear certain foods "bothered him".   Staples in my cooking include garlic, onions and a wide range of spices.   No, no, no.   Later, when I would ask if something "bothered him" he'd say no.   Then I would reveal the taboo ingredient.   Slowly he was coming around to understanding he was banning an ingredient when in reality it was a preservative in the prepared food that was really causing his sensitivity.    While he ate cheese, he had given up most other fat because he blamed it for his weight gain.   He's 30-50 lbs. overweight.   Daily pattern went from depriving himself to bowls of cereal or cheese to ward off hunger. 

Now we're thrown together for lengths of time.   It's either SIP here or at the rooming house.   I've made it clear that by going back and forth he is exposing us to whatever and wherever his contacts have been exposed to.   He's getting the picture.   DH and I are 7 years older than him.  

So he sees the product of our new lifestyle.   He's a tough nut to crack but after 5 days he said at dinner last night that we're living pretty good.   On our walk yesterday I asked if the soup from yesterday (made from leftovers of chicken dinner) "bothered him".   No.   Then I asked if the meatballs we had for dinner "bothered him".   No.   Both had onions.      The chicken-dinner-then-soup gave us at least 3 meals.   The meatballs were at least 3.   Final meatball meal was a Big Mac salad including cheddar cheese and homemade Thousand Island dressing.   Portions are as much as you want but I make enough for the 3 of us and we dish up to share evenly.  

Pizza and salad last night.   Since that's a starch from wheat we will back off of more bread type food for a few days.   3 of us so each can have a 1/3 of pizza.   Same for salad.  If we have a hankering for a touch of chocolate afterwards I have a homemade chocolate bar recipe that we cut portions from.   It's a Dr. Mark Hyman recipe sweetened with dates.  

Other meals are comparable.   Breakfast can be leftovers from day before or something like a couple eggs, 1/2 avocado, handful of blueberries and clementine.   For lunch today I'm looking at the recipe on the back of a package of red lentils.   It's a rare total vegetarian meal for us.   DH already made some Basmatti rice and it's in the fridge.   What I've learned is if rice is cooled and then reheated it is a resistant starch and therefore doesn't feed you but will be food for your good gut buddies. 

Portion control is determined by how I feel.   The first night of meatballs was so tasty that I "ate just one more".   It sent me over the edge of comfort.   I had too much food still sitting in my tummy when I was trying to fall asleep.   I have to watch the amount of chicken when we have the weekly chicken dinner.   I love the dark meat and can eat a leg and a thigh.   All dark meat seems to be mine since the others only like the white.   If I indulge in the other thigh it will be too much.   If I keep my plate to 75% veggie then I'm fine.   I can indulge in pouring olive oil over everything.   (What the others don't dwell on is that they get the balance of the dark meat in the soup  ).

It's the fat (good fats), fiber and protein that self-regulate the portions.   Fat burns fat.   I've heard it for a couple years but now I actually believe it.   But don't combine it with a lot of starch (which the body turns to sugar below the neck) or you have fat sugar and that messes with metabolism.


----------



## Panina (May 20, 2020)

Just saw this, thought so funny.  I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## Quilter (May 24, 2020)

It took me about 4 listens to get through this podcast.  3 doctors talk about their own struggle to find the lifestyle “diet” for themselves and how they counsel patients.  https://drhyman.com/blog/2020/01/22/podcast-ep90/


----------



## VacationForever (May 24, 2020)

I just got my lab test results back earlier this week.  My cholesterol numbers were fantastic.  I attribute that to eating healthier food at home, with significantly lower saturated fats intake.

Then today, boohoo... I fell and twisted my ankle badly in a covered dip below some grass at Hole 10 on the golf course.  The swelling came on very quickly and I had to get out of my shoes, and I could not put any weight on that foot.  We came home right away. My ankle swelled to three times the size.  My husband played nurse and has been keeping my ankle iced, rotating out the ice packs every 30 minutes.  My ankle is so inflamed that I could not even feel the cold in the ice packs.  I have now taken 2 Ibuprofen and will take another one before bed time.  It has really helped with my pain and probably swelling.  The swelling has gone down a little and it is now developing a large blue area under the skin.  I don't know how I could be so messed up and I have never sprained my ankle that badly.  I had a menu planned for this week, today I was supposed to be making crab cakes... argh.

Oh, we use one of the office swivel roller chairs as my wheelchair to get me to the bathroom.  Tonight is going to be rough.


----------



## Panina (May 25, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I just got my lab test results back earlier this week.  My cholesterol numbers were fantastic.  I attribute that to eating healthier food at home, with significantly lower saturated fats intake.
> 
> Then today, boohoo... I fell and twisted my ankle badly in a covered dip below some grass at Hole 10 on the golf course.  The swelling came on very quickly and I had to get out of my shoes, and I could not put any weight on that foot.  We came home right away. My ankle swelled to three times the size.  My husband played nurse and has been keeping my ankle iced, rotating out the ice packs every 30 minutes.  My ankle is so inflamed that I could not even feel the cold in the ice packs.  I have now taken 2 Ibuprofen and will take another one before bed time.  It has really helped with my pain and probably swelling.  The swelling has gone down a little and it is now developing a large blue area under the skin.  I don't know how I could be so messed up and I have never sprained my ankle that badly.  I had a menu planned for this week, today I was supposed to be making crab cakes... argh.
> 
> Oh, we use one of the office swivel roller chairs as my wheelchair to get me to the bathroom.  Tonight is going to be rough.


Ouch, sounds like a sprain I had years ago.  For me it was a twist in a heeled boot that just went the wrong way.  It took a few weeks to get better, no weight was to be put on it for the first few days and it was wrapped to help with the swelling as well as kept elevated,  by the time it heeled I needed some physical therapy.

I know you don’t want to hear this but if it gets worse you really need to go get it checked out.  I hope you feel better.


----------



## VacationForever (May 25, 2020)

Panina said:


> Ouch, sounds like a sprain I had years ago.  For me it was a twist in a heeled boot that just went the wrong way.  It took a few weeks to get better, no weight was to be put on it for the first few days and it was wrapped to help with the swelling as well as kept elevated,  by the time it heeled I needed some physical therapy.
> 
> I know you don’t want to hear this but if it gets worse you really need to go get it checked out.  I hope you feel better.


Thank you.  I will.


----------



## Quilter (May 25, 2020)

Like Panina said, it’s time for X-ray.  I missed last step in stairwell at Christmas and sprained ankle.   Resort filed claim with insurance.  I went for physical therapy.  PT guy said it would have been better if I had broken it.


----------



## Panina (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Panina (May 25, 2020)




----------



## JudyH (May 25, 2020)

I fell a year ago exactly leaving France. After two weeks I got it x-rayed to rule out stress fracture. It wasn’t broken but I spent the whole summer in a boot. Not to sleep in. At least I got temporary handicapped parking.


----------



## JudyH (May 25, 2020)

And my thin husband has dropped 10 lbs in two months with exercise and eliminating some but not all snacks. His whole family is like that. The best I can say is I’ve done some exercise, have not gained anything, and have not had my trigger foods( cookies, cake, desserts) in the house the entire time. Not going to restaurants is great. I love to cook and I cook better than most of the restaurants here in SW Florida.


----------



## b2bailey (May 26, 2020)

Panina said:


> View attachment 21319


My next door neighbor (81 this month) doesn't lift weights, but works out like crazy. Was a tennis player until recently. She hasn't been able to go to the gym, and mentioned her thighs are getting flabby. (That thought has never crossed my mind.)


----------



## Quilter (May 27, 2020)

Do you like veggies?

Most weeks I roast a chicken and fill all the extra space with veggies.  Seems like there’s never enough.

Tonight I just put veggies in the roaster.  Covered with avocado oil, salt, Italian seasoning and nutritional yeast.  Yum!

Onion, garlic, mushrooms, fennel, Bok Choy, Hon Tsai Tai (my local farm is growing it).


----------



## Panina (May 29, 2020)

Tomorrow is weigh in day meanwhile this made me laugh.


----------



## Panina (May 31, 2020)

Total of 21 1/2 pounds off since the end of February with 8 of those the last two weeks.  I had been struggling because of the virus.  @rickandcindy23 Weight loss  intrigued me so I found out more and realized on her plan  I could still eat certified gluten free with no artificial stuff like dyes which is a must.  Time will tell how it will go for me but she did fabulously.

So my new motto


----------



## JanT (May 31, 2020)

Congratulations on your weight loss!  All my life I've struggled with my weight - up and down, up and down.  I just keep fighting.  One of the positive things that has come from COVID-19 is that I have been able to really concentrate on exercising and watching what I eat.  We would normally eat out most days of the week so that is never good for the waistline!  So, I really admire you for finding what works for you and the wonderful success you have had!



Panina said:


> Total of 21 1/2 pounds off since the end of February with 8 of those the last two weeks.  I had been struggling because of the virus.  @rickandcindy23 Weight loss  intrigued me so I found out more and realized on her plan  I could still eat certified gluten free with no artificial stuff like dyes which is a must.  Time will tell how it will go for me but she did fabulously.
> 
> So my new motto
> View attachment 21547


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 1, 2020)

My weight loss journey continues.  I lose about a pound in 1-2 weeks.  I have 12-14 to go.  I have lost 66 pounds.  Yep.  Rick says I look completely different, but I have a lot of loose skin, which is odd.  My little cousin is getting married the last Friday of the monthin Encampment, WY, and I would bet you have never heard of it.  I am going to buy one of those slimmer things to hold things skin in place, but I need one that allows me to use the restroom without taking off my slip and my dress.  Getting undressed in the bathroom stall at the reception, not a good plan.


----------



## nomoretslt (Jun 1, 2020)

@VacationForever I hope your foot is feeling better.  My friend sprained her ankle while we were playing volleyball...she actually threw up from the pain....another doctor that said a break would have been better.

@rickandcindy23  you are doing great.  I’ve heard about some people having some kind of surgery to eliminate the saggy skin.  As we get older the skin doesn’t have the same elasticity as it once did.  I lost my weight little by little and didn’t have a whole lot to lose...around 35 pounds.  I did special exercises so I wouldn’t get the bat wings on my arms.  But you must feel so much better not dragging around that extra weight!  Your knees and other joints are so very happy!

I’ve lost 2 lbs in two weeks and am about done.  We have buyers for our house and I have been on the go for two weeks straight up and down the attic stairs, purging, packing and being so happy in general.  No time for being lethargic or snacking.  Hoping for an uneventful home inspection and closing!

And I finally found my local weight watchers meeting on zoom...but it’s just not the same.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 1, 2020)

nomoretslt said:


> @VacationForever I hope your foot is feeling better.  My friend sprained her ankle while we were playing volleyball...she actually threw up from the pain....another doctor that said a break would have been better.
> 
> I’ve lost 2 lbs in two weeks and am about done.  We have buyers for our house and I have been on the go for two weeks straight up and down the attic stairs, purging, packing and being so happy in general.  No time for being lethargic or snacking.  Hoping for an uneventful home inspection and closing!
> 
> And I finally found my local weight watchers meeting on zoom...but it’s just not the same.


Congrats on having buyers for your house!  My foot is better but still swollen and painful.  I still have deep maroon color bruising from my toes to 6 inches above my ankle.  My husband who used to play contact sports said he had never seen a sprain so bad.  When we went out, I would put on an ankle support wrap to support the ankle but when I took it off, the bruising above and below the wrapped area always got worse.  I suspect the fluid from the swollen ankle got moved around.  But I am on the mend.  Thank you for asking!


----------



## nomoretslt (Jun 2, 2020)

@Panina i missed your post about your big total weight loss.  You are doing so well.  Are you still following WW also no with what @rickandcindy23 is doing?

 I think some of my “chippier” attitude (aside from buyers for our house) has to do with the fact that after having my mammeo and ultrasound rescheduled 3 times because it was nonessential  and I had already been past due, everything came back fine.  I was really worried...the waiting and waiting for an appointment and of course thinking the worst....family history, but I had the bracca test done and it’s not genetic.  However my bone density scan showed bone loss in my hip and spine since my last one.  Nothing bad enough for prescription meds, but now I need to consume more dairy and take a calcium supplement....blech.  And now I am extra extra careful going up and down the attic stairs!  

I can’t believe another 3 weeks before hair salons can open here.  So ridiculous.  These poor owners.


----------



## Panina (Jun 2, 2020)

nomoretslt said:


> @Panina i missed your post about your big total weight loss.  You are doing so well.  Are you still following WW also no with what @rickandcindy23 is doing?
> 
> I think some of my “chippier” attitude (aside from buyers for our house) has to do with the fact that after having my mammeo and ultrasound rescheduled 3 times because it was nonessential  and I had already been past due, everything came back fine.  I was really worried...the waiting and waiting for an appointment and of course thinking the worst....family history, but I had the bracca test done and it’s not genetic.  However my bone density scan showed bone loss in my hip and spine since my last one.  Nothing bad enough for prescription meds, but now I need to consume more dairy and take a calcium supplement....blech.  And now I am extra extra careful going up and down the attic stairs!
> 
> I can’t believe another 3 weeks before hair salons can open here.  So ridiculous.  These poor owners.


Glad to hear your tests went well, a relief.  

Fyi, exercise is known to increase bone density and improve overall bone health.

In a way my diet is a combo of both plans.  The two full meals I eat a day are just like the WW meals I ate. With the added plan I use their fuels as my snacks and stay away from everything else.


----------



## ksqdomer (Jun 3, 2020)

Just now saw this thread. I started Noom on December 10, 2019. I'm 6'-3" and was up to 240 lbs, my heaviest ever. A combination of a hip replacement and poor eating got me there. I was put on meds for slightly high blood pressure that hadn't come down over a period of 9 months. That felt like a wake up call to me. Weighed in today at 188 and have been crushing the spinning cycle, no not a Peloton. I really enjoy the GCN, Global Cycling Network, training videos on YouTube. My right hip feels fantastic. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Quilter (Jun 9, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Congrats on having buyers for your house!  My foot is better but still swollen and painful.  I still have deep maroon color bruising from my toes to 6 inches above my ankle.  My husband who used to play contact sports said he had never seen a sprain so bad.  When we went out, I would put on an ankle support wrap to support the ankle but when I took it off, the bruising above and below the wrapped area always got worse.  I suspect the fluid from the swollen ankle got moved around.  But I am on the mend.  Thank you for asking!



After giving up the boot and then the splint, I found that even after the PT told me I didn't have to wear the elastic bandage I still felt comfort with it.   I told him and he said it was fine to keep it on as long as I wanted.   It was especially helpful when sleeping.   You're still a ways away from that stage but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Quilter (Jun 9, 2020)

I had my doctor's appointment yesterday to go over the recent blood work.   The elevated A1C and sugars are down.   He was very pleased with where they're at.   Said it looked like the blood work of someone 10 years younger (I'm 67).   It's 20 lbs. now.   I still keep thinking I've come to the end of losing but yesterday's hop on the scale was the lowest yet.   

The highs are now low but there are other levels too low.   Thyroid, which he's put me on before, and pregnenolone and DHEA to help with building muscle.   Vitamin D level was good but doing B12 shots again even though I was thinking we were having a bit too much meat.   

Covid antibody test came back negative but he's not convinced they're all accurate.


----------



## Quilter (Jun 11, 2020)

What kind of pasta is everyone using?

My local farm posted this recipe and I want to try it. But I’d like to try a non- wheat pasta if someone has a new favorite.






*Pasta with Collard Greens and Onions*



It needs to be said! Collard greens are one of the most under rated vegetable. They are nutritionally dense and extremely versatile. You can eat them raw or cooked, not to mention they are hardy plants that can withstand very chilly temperatures. This recipe is one example of how to highlight the wonderful flavor of collard greens. Quick and simple, this recipe is on the table in less than an hour and the whole family is happy!

1 bunch collard greens, stemmed and washed
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 medium onion, preferably a red onion, cut in half lengthwise, then sliced across the grain
 Salt to taste
¼ teaspoon red pepper flakes (optional)
2 garlic cloves, minced, or 1/2 head green garlic, stalks and papery shells removed, sliced
 Freshly ground pepper
8 to 12 ounces pasta, any shape
½ cup cooking water from the pasta
1 to 2 ounces Parmesan (to taste)
Bring a large pot of water to a boil, salt generously and add the collard greens. Blanch for 2 minutes, then using a slotted spoon or a skimmer, transfer to a bowl of cold water and drain. Squeeze out excess water and cut crosswise into thin ribbons.

Heat the olive oil over medium heat in a large lidded frying pan and add the onion. Cook, stirring often, until it is tender and translucent, about 5 minutes, and add a generous pinch of salt, the red pepper flakes and the garlic. Cook, stirring, until the garlic is fragrant, about 1 minute, and add the collard greens and salt and pepper to taste. When the greens begin to sizzle, turn the heat to low, cover and simmer 5 minutes. Add 1/2 cup water, cover and continue to simmer for another 5 to 10 minutes, stirring often, until the greens are tender. Taste and adjust seasonings.

Meanwhile, cook the pasta. Bring the water in the pot back to a boil and add the pasta. Cook al dente, following the timing instructions on the package.

Before draining the pasta, ladle 1/2 cup of the cooking water from the pot into the frying pan with the collard greens and onions. Drain the pasta and toss with the greens. Serve, topping each serving with Parmesan to taste.













Gateway Farm
Fresh. Local. Real.
Our produce is grown without the use of any pesticides, herbicides, or harsh chemicals. Visit our website www.gatewayfarmplymouth.com


----------



## Quilter (Jun 28, 2020)

Yesterday we went to a morning appointment.  I had a small bite of something before leaving.  After the appointment it was lunch time.  We haven’t had a restaurant meal (dine in or carry out) since 3/10.   I’ve been thinking where we’d go if we decided to try.  Our appointment was near the restaurant I thought would be the best meal possible.  We called ahead for carry out.  Fried chicken, collards and mashed potatoes.  They had picnic tables set in grassy area by the road.  

Disappointed. Collards and potatoes were blah. I doctored up the leftovers at home.   Chicken looked like oil was either old or too hot.  This is a local favorite and prices aren’t cheap.  

We’re spoiled with our new way of eating.  DH said we might never go out again.  I’ll hold out for a Chik fil a milkshake when we get to NC next month.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 28, 2020)

Quilter said:


> Yesterday we went to a morning appointment.  I had a small bite of something before leaving.  After the appointment it was lunch time.  We haven’t had a restaurant meal (dine in or carry out) since 3/10.   I’ve been thinking where we’d go if we decided to try.  Our appointment was near the restaurant I thought would be the best meal possible.  We called ahead for carry out.  Fried chicken, collards and mashed potatoes.  They had picnic tables set in grassy area by the road.
> 
> Disappointed. Collards and potatoes were blah. I doctored up the leftovers at home.   Chicken looked like oil was either old or too hot.  This is a local favorite and prices aren’t cheap.
> 
> We’re spoiled with our new way of eating.  DH said we might never go out again.  I’ll hold out for a Chik fil a milkshake when we get to NC next month.



Just think of all the money you've saved so you can go crazy on those Chick Fil A milk shakes - which are excellent!


----------



## Panina (Jun 28, 2020)

Last time I posted here about my weight was the end of May.  Figured it is the end of June so time again.  I am at a 28 1/2 lbs off, so another 7 lbs this past month.   Very happy with the amount.  I am cooking more and experimenting, some successful, others not.  Seems what I end up hating my other half likes so no waste.

The virus gave me my why.  Ironic, it is the cause of making me more healthy.


----------



## Quilter (Jul 2, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Just think of all the money you've saved so you can go crazy on those Chick Fil A milk shakes - which are excellent!



Yes we have saved by not going to restaurants.  Of course the grocery bill is up but I love having the fridge drawers full of veggies to grab for meals.  The pantry is full of good possibilities too.

I concluded it’s about changing habits.  Changing the “restaurant” habit was huge for me.    Triggers would set off the desire to get that hit of comfort.  The Chick fil a milkshake falls into that realm.  It’s probably full of non-food and after I have one I don’t know always know how I’ll feel.  In reality it’s like a drug that beacons me back.

Tonight I listened to this about sugar addiction.  It’s a good listen:








						The Doctor's Farmacy with Tom Hopper and Keegan Allen
					

We dig into how prevalent sugar is in our food supply and how they became their own advocates by reading labels and choosing real, whole foods.




					drhyman.com


----------



## Quilter (Jul 2, 2020)

Well I got the milkshake craving out of my system today.  Don’t need one when we go to NC.  Dont even want it.  

We went to Greenfield Village today.  They were opening to members only.  We got a reservation for entry at 10 am.  Masks in areas where distance was limited.  It was beautiful.  Very easy to stay away from others.  

The frozen custard stand was open.  We got a couple small cups.  

We had packed a picnic with salad and salmon but the custard was enough.  We stopped by church on way home so I could check garden for water.  Had our picnic under a tree while we were there.


----------



## Panina (Jul 5, 2020)

Amazing week, lost another 3 pounds.  I am recognizing myself. I see nice shape and contour.  Glad I am finding myself.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 5, 2020)

Ah, that is wonderful, Panina!  I have lost 70 pounds and want to lose another 10.  It's taking a long time for these last pounds.  I am going to have to really measure and weigh my foods.  I hope to be off the program by the end of August, preferably by 8/21, though it seems unlikely.  That is when we go to Maui.


----------



## Cornell (Jul 5, 2020)

@Panina @rickandcindy23 Seriously great work ladies.  I absolutely love hearing this type of thing.

I've mentioned in other comments that I am a gym fanatic.  I belong to two gyms.  The writing is on the wall is that one of the two is not going to be fully open for a long, long time.  So I placed my order for a Peloton over the weekend.  I have always resisted having exercise equipment in my home b/c I love the comradarie of the gym, but I can't fully get back to my routine given the circumstances of the business rules / reopening.

If I had known how long things would have taken to return to normal I would have ordered this thing months ago.  But hindsight is 20/20 as they say.  

So any Peloton riders out there, share your username.  

I now just have to patiently wait for delivery.....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 7, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @Panina @rickandcindy23 Seriously great work ladies.  I absolutely love hearing this type of thing.
> 
> I've mentioned in other comments that I am a gym fanatic.  I belong to two gyms.  The writing is on the wall is that one of the two is not going to be fully open for a long, long time.  So I placed my order for a Peloton over the weekend.  I have always resisted having exercise equipment in my home b/c I love the comradarie of the gym, but I can't fully get back to my routine given the circumstances of the business rules / reopening.
> 
> ...


My daughter-in-law has a Peloton, just got it a month ago.  She rides that thing twice a day, 30 minutes each time.  She is like you and really misses the gym.   I have a recumbent bike that I am starting to ride again, but my bicycle is getting some use lately.  I just ride three miles and don't do big hills for now because I need to keep my heartrate slower.  I am not supposed to do major exercise with eating 1,100 calories a day.


----------



## Cornell (Jul 7, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My daughter-in-law has a Peloton, just got it a month ago.  She rides that thing twice a day, 30 minutes each time.  She is like you and really misses the gym.   I have a recumbent bike that I am starting to ride again, but my bicycle is getting some use lately.  I just ride three miles and don't do big hills for now because I need to keep my heartrate slower.  I am not supposed to do major exercise with eating 1,100 calories a day.


I don't know how you survive on 1100 cals per day.  I'd be laying in the fetal position all day.  How much longer will you be on that cal count??  

Glad you are getting back on that bike.


----------



## Panina (Jul 7, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My daughter-in-law has a Peloton, just got it a month ago.  She rides that thing twice a day, 30 minutes each time.  She is like you and really misses the gym.   I have a recumbent bike that I am starting to ride again, but my bicycle is getting some use lately.  I just ride three miles and don't do big hills for now because I need to keep my heartrate slower.  I am not supposed to do major exercise with eating 1,100 calories a day.





Cornell said:


> I don't know how you survive on 1100 cals per day.  I'd be laying in the fetal position all day.  How much longer will you be on that cal count??
> 
> Glad you are getting back on that bike.


I am on the same plan as  @rickandcindy23 but have done it adding more protein.  I need to be at least 1250-1400 calories to lose weight. Seems eating more spurs better loses plus I can do some exercise.


----------



## Cornell (Jul 7, 2020)

Panina said:


> I am on the same plan as  @rickandcindy23 but have done it adding more protein.  I need to be at least 1250-1400 calories to lose weight. Seems eating more spurs better loses plus I can do some exercise.


Oh, this is interesting.  I didn't realize you were doing that same plan. It's obviously working well for you.  How do you like it?  I did a little bit of research on it.


----------



## Panina (Jul 7, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Oh, this is interesting.  I didn't realize you were doing that same plan. It's obviously working well for you.  How do you like it?  I did a little bit of research on it.


I was resistant to it at first as I believe in clean eating and it is processed. I was doing everything right and the weight was just not coming off.

This has been easy in comparison to weight watchers as I do not have to be as concerned of the nutritional balance.  I overall am happy with the program.  Weight has been coming off steady and I am satisfied.  I use the plans fuels as my snacks and split my lean and green into two meals.

The most surprising side effect was my inflammation was reduced within a week.  I contribute this to a more steady flow of carbs throughout the day versus lots at one sitting. I think the inflammation was keeping me from losing weight.


----------



## Cornell (Jul 7, 2020)

Panina said:


> I was resistant to it at first as I believe in clean eating and it is processed. I was doing everything right and the weight was just not coming off.
> 
> This has been easy in comparison to weight watchers as I do not have to be as concerned of the nutritional balance.  I overall am happy with the program.  Weight has been coming off steady and I am satisfied.  I use the plans fuels as my snacks and split my lean and green into two meals.
> 
> The most surprising side effect was my inflammation was reduced within a week.  I contribute this to a more steady flow of carbs throughout the day versus lots at one sitting. I think the inflammation was keeping me from losing weight.


Really interesting. Do you feel hungry?  

I may need to re-look @ this.


----------



## Panina (Jul 7, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Really interesting. Do you feel hungry?
> 
> I may need to re-look @ this.


Not at all hungry.  In fact I have to make a conscious effort to eat everything.  The first week you really do not feel good, headaches, tiredness but it passes within 4 days for most.  I also had to find my favorites.  Some fuels are just awful.  If you decide to pursue I can give you Mine an Cindys coach.  She can answer any questions you have Before you decide.


----------



## Cornell (Jul 7, 2020)

Panina said:


> Not at all hungry.  In fact I have to make a conscious effort to eat everything.  The first week you really do not feel good, headaches, tiredness but it passes within 4 days for most.  I also had to find my favorites.  Some fuels are just awful.  If you decide to pursue I can give you Mine an Cindys coach.  She can answer any questions you have Before you decide.


Thank you @Panina.  Good to know about the hunger.  What initially turned me off was the reviews I read on the program always talk about 800-1000 calories per day (which doesn't seem to align what you & Cindy are mentioning).  I would have a hard time w/a cal count that low.


----------



## Brett (Jul 8, 2020)

I've reduced my food intake and eaten more protein, fish and salads.   I'm exercising more - walking and bike riding.
This week I got an *ebike* - loads more fun but definitely not burning as many calories !


----------



## Cornell (Jul 8, 2020)

@Brett!  I have an ebike & love it so much.  Good for you.  Aren't they awesome?

I use mine a lot for errands that I used to do w/my car.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy to report that I have lost 65 pounds since December 21.


----------



## Brett (Jul 8, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @Brett!  I have an ebike & love it so much.  Good for you.  Aren't they awesome?
> 
> I use mine a lot for errands that I used to do w/my car.



yes, errands and evening bike rides - tons of fun
My wife (who used to run 10k's and 1/2 marathons) says it's cheating


----------



## Quilter (Jul 8, 2020)

Would an expert calorie counter please guess how many calories in my day today?  I don’t count anything.  

coffee, 2 tbsp 1/2 and 1/2, tbsp collagen, tsp MCT oil

2 boiled eggs with >tsp each mustard and mayo.  1/3 peach

1-1/2 c chicken soup (full fat with lots veggies), sharp cheddar, 1/2 apple, 10ish crackers

3/4 c whipped cream (sweetened with stevia) cup sweet cherries


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 8, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @Brett!  I have an ebike & love it so much.  Good for you.  Aren't they awesome?
> 
> I use mine a lot for errands that I used to do w/my car.


Question for you eBikers.  I cannot cycle, no kidding.   I wobble and fall off the bike the moment I think about falling down.  Does eBike require that you have cycling ability?


----------



## Cornell (Jul 8, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Question for you eBikers.  I cannot cycle, no kidding.   I wobble and fall off the bike the moment I think about falling down.  Does eBike require that you have cycling ability?


Yes. It’s the same as riding a “regular” bike, but you are getting some assist with each pedal stroke from the battery.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 8, 2020)

@rickandcindy23 and @Panina  What plan are you on? I need to drop some weight. This weekend, I started walking again. It is hilly in my community so the walk is hard and gets my heart rate up. I have dropped a few pounds since starting to walk but would like to jumpstart my weight loss plan. About 6 years ago, I lost 70 pounds but have regained about 20 pounds in the last 2 years. I got down to a 20-21 BMI when I first lost weight. Technically I am still in the healthy weight range but in the high end of my BMI range. I’d like to get down to at least a 22-23 BMI. It was hard to maintain a 20-21 BMI for me. I would like to nip this weight gain in the bud before it is too late.


----------



## Panina (Jul 8, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> @rickandcindy23 and @Panina  What plan are you on? I need to drop some weight. This weekend, I started walking again. It is hilly in my community so the walk is hard and gets my heart rate up. I have dropped a few pounds since starting to walk but would like to jumpstart my weight loss plan. About 6 years ago, I lost 70 pounds but have regained about 20 pounds in the last 2 years. I got down to a 20-21 BMI when I first lost weight. Technically I am still in the healthy weight range but in the high end of my BMI range. I’d like to get down to at least a 22-23 BMI. It was hard to maintain a 20-21 BMI for me. I would like to nip this weight gain in the bud before it is too late.


Optavia.  At 60 never thought I could lose the weight.  It is easy.  You also have a coach to help as much or little as you want.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 8, 2020)

I had two doctors appointments via my laptop and a quick drop in for blood work and vitals. My primary said things could be a little better. My cardiologist said my weight gain and blood work was way off. I told him I thought I gained maybe 7 pounds. He corrected me. I have gained 12. I had lost about 40 pounds and was maintaining my weight pretty well until the lock down. 

My problem is with the extra weight I feel more powerful and I like it, lol.

It's good to read your success posts. I'm going back to the pescatarian diet. 

Bill


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 8, 2020)

Panina said:


> Optavia.  At 60 never thought I could lose the weight.  It is easy.  You also have a coach to help as much or little as you want.



How does Optavia work? Do you eat normal food? Or do they sell you products? I am looking it up online but wondering if you could share an overview of how it works.


----------



## Panina (Jul 8, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> How does Optavia work? Do you eat normal food? Or do they sell you products? I am looking it up online but wondering if you could share an overview of how it works.


You buy products that they call fuels.  You have 5 a day.  You also have a lean and green meal (protein and vegetables ) that you choose and make.  I split this into two meals as it is too much in one meal.  I also go off program by adding an egg for breakfast with one of their fuels.  For me, this way I am eating three meals a day and 4 fuels that I use as my snacks.  You also have a coach that you can choose or gets randomly assigned at no additional cost.  In 7 weeks I lost 18.5 pounds easily.  Prior I lost 13 on WW but it took a longer time.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 8, 2020)

Panina said:


> You buy products that they call fuels.  You have 5 a day.  You also have a lean and green meal (protein and vegetables ) that you choose and make.  I split this into two meals as it is too much in one meal.  I also go off program by adding an egg for breakfast with one of their fuels.  For me, this way I am eating three meals a day and 4 fuels that I use as my snacks.  You also have a coach that you can choose or gets randomly assigned at no additional cost.  In 7 weeks I lost 18.5 pounds easily.  Prior I lost 13 on WW but it took a longer time.



Wow, congratulations on your weight loss. That is incredible. I would be thrilled to lose that much weight in 7 weeks. I am going to look into this program. Thanks for the information.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 10, 2020)

Even supermodels have gained weight during the quarantine.









						Christie Brinkley ‘Put on a Couple Pounds’ During Quarantine: ‘I’m Determined to Get Back’ — People
					

The supermodel said that her houseful of guests — including kids Sailor, Alexa and Jack, plus their significant others — are working out together




					apple.news


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 10, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Wow, congratulations on your weight loss. That is incredible. I would be thrilled to lose that much weight in 7 weeks. I am going to look into this program. Thanks for the information.


There are some nutritional sheets that anyone can find with a Google search.  Look for the Optavia conversion charts, too.  Those show how many oz. of vegetables is 1/2 Cup.  I think weighing is much better than measuring.  More accurate.  

The books are wonderful, and I honestly believe you can lose the weight by eating the fuelings that you make yourself from page 278 [or so] of the book.  I listed some in a previous post.  The book is Dr. A's Habits of Health.  You can buy the book anywhere and just read it.  

The thing that I needed was something I wouldn't feel like I had to make little snacks all day long.  I liked the idea of eating six times a day and the program really helped me get into that habit.  I eat a brownie before bed every night without fail.  That is one of the fuelings, but it tastes more like a little dab of chocolate cake.  I really like the Rustic Penne.  Had that today for lunch.  I am expecting my final order of food in a few days.  I hope to lose another 8 or so pounds and then just stop the Optavia fuelings.  I can do what I need to do myself.  I think.  

Jorge Cruise wrote a book a while back about eating six times a day, and the science of that makes good sense, but Cruise doesn't have anything to do with Optavia.  Makes great sense, right?  Keep your body fueled by eating smaller meals.  The 5-7 ounces of protein + 1.5 cups of green vegetables is really quite easy to do for me for dinner.  I sleep like a baby on the program.  I have lost that 70 pounds in 10 months, and the last 10 is just slowly coming off, and that is not good because then I get discouraged.  But I know it will happen, if I stick to the plan.  

I have a plan to move to food I make myself.  Protein pancakes made with protein powder.  I found a few recipes by low-carb cooks.  That will be an easy breakfast.  Keto cereal is becoming a thing, so what a great mid-morning snack that will be.  I can do Built Bars (that is the brand) in place of my bars now.  I can make protein powder brownies, too.  I can also do Pure Protein brand shakes for a fueling every day.  I eat yogurt already for one fueling.  I buy the Dannon LIght and Fit yogurt.  I have been eating 2 cups of Skinny Pop (on sale right now at Costco for $3.99 a bag) and that has been a fun snack.  That is about 75 calories for the 2 cups.  

I just am finally in a good place with eating.  I eat to live and don't live to eat.  I used to skip meals all of the time.  I would eat breakfast and then go all the way to dinner.  That is a far cry from this program.  I used to set Alexa to remind me to eat.  Now I just have my brain trained to eat on time.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 10, 2020)

Christie Brinkley is 66?  Who would have guessed.  She still looks fabulous.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 10, 2020)

Quilter said:


> Would an expert calorie counter please guess how many calories in my day today?  I don’t count anything.
> 
> coffee, 2 tbsp 1/2 and 1/2, tbsp collagen, tsp MCT oil
> 
> ...



Here's your calories, some guessing but should be close.  I use myfitness pal, the free version, and it's super simple to search for your foods (or on your cell phone use the bar code reader - I love it).  I customized this for 6 meals a day (I often only eat 5), target 1200 calories (although I don't worry if I go over 1400-1600),  40% carbs, 30%fat, 30% protein).  All customizable in the app.   I've been pretty successful eating 5-6 meals a day, and figure a target carb and protein for each meal so I hit at least 1200 calories per day.  Tracking helps me a ton, when I loose my focus, I get back to tracking.


----------



## Quilter (Jul 11, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> Here's your calories, some guessing but should be close.  I use myfitness pal, the free version, and it's super simple to search for your foods (or on your cell phone use the bar code reader - I love it).  I customized this for 6 meals a day (I often only eat 5), target 1200 calories (although I don't worry if I go over 1400-1600),  40% carbs, 30%fat, 30% protein).  All customizable in the app.   I've been pretty successful eating 5-6 meals a day, and figure a target carb and protein for each meal so I hit at least 1200 calories per day.  Tracking helps me a ton, when I loose my focus, I get back to tracking.
> 
> View attachment 23402



Thank you so very much.   When others were talking about calories I mentally went through the day and thought it was low but with fat in each meal I wasn't sure.    It's been a busy week and my weight went down a couple more lbs.   I was comfortable where I was at so the loss made me wonder if I was getting enough.  

Most of the time when I have my chicken soup it will have the leftover chicken with it which would bring the calories up by about 200.   This day it was just the stock and veggies.   

The busy-ness is continuing.   I'm teaching a young woman and her mother how to sew/quilt.   We are powering through the piecing of couple quilts for her twin brothers to take to college.   I need to have easy meals/snacks at the ready so we can keep plugging along.   Today I'm going to make up a batch of nuts.   It's a Dr. Hyman recipe we all love.   1/4 cup of those is great to poke in midday.   

For anyone interested, here's the nut recipe:

Preheat oven 200.

A mixture of raw nuts.   I have Brazil, macadamia, walnut, almond.   A couple Brazil nuts a day provide selenium but don't eat more than a couple. 

In a pan on medium-low add 1 Tbsp coconut oil and warm the nuts.   
Add spices to your liking.   These can be savory like smoked paprika, chili powder, garlic powder, onion powder or what I call Christmas flavor with clove, nutmeg, cinnamon, cardamon (you can even add some of the savory with this).   Make sure to be generous with the mineral salt.   When throughly warmed through drizzle a bit of pure maple syrup or honey over the mixture and stir to coat evenly.  

Pour this mixture on parchment paper lined baking tray and roast for 7 mins.   Add a sprinkling of no sugar shredded coconut and roast another 3 minutes.   Cool and store in jar in fridge.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 15, 2020)

Those nuts sound amazing.  I am trying to not make my Christmas pecans for a while because I binge on those things.  I skipped them this past Christmas, and my son was so disappointed because he eats them with me.  He is the only one that really likes pecans.  

I am down a couple more pounds and pretty surprised by the scale this morning.  But I am working hard on the little yard at our townhouse (formerly our rental property), and Rick and I are retiling the bathrooms, which is a lot of work for both of us.  I am exercising more than usual with my activity level right now.  I added an extra serving of vegetables this past 3 days, and today is day 4 of an added veggie and a few additional ounces of protein, too.  Chicken meatballs tonight.  

Optavia has been the best program for me, but everyone is different.  I love it.  I am 8 pounds from goal.  I truly feel I have blessed with a miracle cure for my obesity.  Truly, this is such a blessing in my life.


----------



## 10spro (Jul 15, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> @rickandcindy23 and @Panina  What plan are you on? I need to drop some weight. This weekend, I started walking again. It is hilly in my community so the walk is hard and gets my heart rate up. I have dropped a few pounds since starting to walk but would like to jumpstart my weight loss plan. About 6 years ago, I lost 70 pounds but have regained about 20 pounds in the last 2 years. I got down to a 20-21 BMI when I first lost weight. Technically I am still in the healthy weight range but in the high end of my BMI range. I’d like to get down to at least a 22-23 BMI. It was hard to maintain a 20-21 BMI for me. I would like to nip this weight gain in the bud before it is too late.


I somehow finally found myself to this thread. I decided to do a reset this year during our COVID lockdown. Instead of eating whatever I want and continue to gain weight, I went back to Nutrisystem which is a program that has worked for me in the past. Last time I lost 40 pounds and vowed to keep it off. Then life happened and that 40 pounds found their way back to me, so here I am putting in the hard work, again. So far I've lost 15 pounds in 5 weeks, which includes a liquid diet the first 4 days for a quick jump start. The difference this time is I'm mixing in a few normal basic dinners so that not every meal is out of a box. I've also cut out a lot of bad foods and hardly ever to never go out to eat anymore. I don't exercise strenuously at this weight because my sport of choice, which is tennis, would put too much stress on my joints. So that's my goal, to lose another 20 pounds so I can play competitive tennis again, and then another 20-30 pounds after that. I do walk 30-60 min every day but I live on a hill and that last leg coming home always gets my heart rate going too fast. Glad to have found all of you and hope to participate in the support, good ideas, healthy lifestyle, etc.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 15, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Those nuts sound amazing.  I am trying to not make my Christmas pecans for a while because I binge on those things.  I skipped them this past Christmas, and my son was so disappointed because he eats them with me.  He is the only one that really likes pecans.
> 
> I am down a couple more pounds and pretty surprised by the scale this morning.  But I am working hard on the little yard at our townhouse (formerly our rental property), and Rick and I are retiling the bathrooms, which is a lot of work for both of us.  I am exercising more than usual with my activity level right now.  I added an extra serving of vegetables this past 3 days, and today is day 4 of an added veggie and a few additional ounces of protein, too.  Chicken meatballs tonight.
> 
> Optavia has been the best program for me, but everyone is different.  I love it.  I am 8 pounds from goal.  I truly feel I have blessed with a miracle cure for my obesity.  Truly, this is such a blessing in my life.



I looked at the Optavia program online. It sounds like you mainly eat bars and shakes plus your own dinner. Is that correct?


----------



## Panina (Jul 15, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I looked at the Optavia program online. It sounds like you mainly eat bars and shakes plus your own dinner. Is that correct?


It Can be like that but can be totally different.
Example how I can eat In a day
Breakfast Optavia Biscuit with an egg 
mid morning optavia bbq crunch bag
Lunch Optavia garlic potato that I make into pancakes
mid afternoon I make pizelles out of optavia cookie dough
snack pickle with laughing cow cheese wedge
Dinner  shrimp with zucchini noodles and sauce
evening snack optavia chocolate Cherry bar


----------



## joestein (Jul 16, 2020)

I have always struggled with my weight.   I had topped out at 380lbs 4 or 5 years ago.  I had surgery and got down to 250lbs.   I was pretty happy at that weight.

I back some weight over the next few years - getting up to around 290lbs.   I lost 25lbs this January and was trying to get down further.    However, I have added it all back during the Pandemic. 

I just dont get enough exercise.  I miss the 1.5 miles I walked each day to/from the office.   Also - less snacking at the office than at home.

Joe


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 16, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I looked at the Optavia program online. It sounds like you mainly eat bars and shakes plus your own dinner. Is that correct?


I have the Optavia pancake every single morning without fail.   When I start maintenance, I found a protein pancake recipe I can do for breakfast.
Mid-morning I have dry cereal (Optavia Crunchy O's).  There are now keto cereals that I can use to replace that meal on maintenance.
Early lunch I have part of my lean and green, usually leftovers from the night before.  I like this particularly well, eating about 1/2 of my lean and green, which is what I will also do on maintenance.  But I will add a little fruit for lunch on maintenance. 
About two hours after lunch, I have a Light and Fit Yogurt.  
Mid-afternoon I have a bar or Optavia Rustic Penne or a shake.  I will replace that snack with a Built Bar on maintenance.
Dinner, 1/2 of my lean and green.  I will be able to add a potato to my dinner on maintenance.
Bedtime snack is an Optavia brownie.  I love those.  I need to find a replacement protein brownie recipe.  

I sometimes eat 2 cups of Skinny Pop for my snack, which is about 100 calories.   It depends on how much daylight time I have.


----------



## nomoretslt (Jul 17, 2020)

I’m at the lowest I’ve been in a very long time.  I would like to get out of the 130’s...I think it is doable as long as I keep up the activity and keep the wine drinking to a minimum.  I still more or less follow Weight Watchers and still do the virtual meetings (since our meeting is still not allowed to be in person).  I have enough credits for being within goal that will last me for at least 14 months...as long as I stay within 2lbs. of my goal each month and attend one meeting a month, I will get two additional free months.  

Packing up this house and doing all the purging is keeping my activity points really high.  I really wish we had a solid closing date....no later than the end of the month but a date would be helpful.

Those are some awesome results @rickandcindy23.  You too @Panina .


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2020)

nomoretslt said:


> I’m at the lowest I’ve been in a very long time.  I would like to get out of the 130’s...I think it is doable as long as I keep up the activity and keep the wine drinking to a minimum.  I still more or less follow Weight Watchers and still do the virtual meetings (since our meeting is still not allowed to be in person).  I have enough credits for being within goal that will last me for at least 14 months...as long as I stay within 2lbs. of my goal each month and attend one meeting a month, I will get two additional free months.
> 
> Packing up this house and doing all the purging is keeping my activity points really high.  I really wish we had a solid closing date....no later than the end of the month but a date would be helpful.
> 
> Those are some awesome results @rickandcindy23.  You too @Panina .


Thank you, you are very kind.  You are obviously not dealing with weight problems!  Good for you, and I want to say how much I admire those who have lost and have kept it off.  I am hoping to be maintaining my weight loss soon.  I want to be off of the prescribed foods as soon as humanly possible.  It's important for me to eat regular food all day instead of fuelings that have an exorbitant cost.  I don't mind paying for the food, not when my weight loss was quickly falling off, I was happy to pay for the food.  Now I think I can do it without the expense, since weight loss is so slow.  I plan to manage my weight myself, without those fuelings, this will be after that last 9 pounds are gone.  It's important to me.  

I have enjoyed eating at home these past 3 months of Covid, and it's one good thing I can say about the virus (the only thing), Eating at home is always going to be a regular thing for us.  It saves money and keeps me honest.  I need that.  Rick is losing weight just eating the lean and green with me at night.  He loses weight very easily.  While I am eating my Optavia brownie, he is eating his Ghirardelli brownie, yet he has lost 15 pounds in about 2 months.  Go figure.  PBJ a couple of times a day, bacon and eggs for breakfast every day, and he also just grabs a flour tortilla for a snack and even adds a bit of cheese to it sometimes, microwaves it for a minute, and it's a quesadilla that he dips in green chili.  I wish I could do that.  Looks so good.  

I love my cauliflower pizza, homemade crust.  I love my stuffed pepper skillet, also a cauliflower rice recipe.  I am just enjoying the healthy food.  Never in my life have I enjoyed healthy meals like this.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2020)

joestein said:


> I have always struggled with my weight.   I had topped out at 380lbs 4 or 5 years ago.  I had surgery and got down to 250lbs.   I was pretty happy at that weight.
> 
> I back some weight over the next few years - getting up to around 290lbs.   I lost 25lbs this January and was trying to get down further.    However, I have added it all back during the Pandemic.
> 
> ...


This program could really work for you.  There are many fuelings that are satisfying.  And the results are phenomenal.  Consider that I take thyroid replacement every day, and I am 65 years old.  So 10.5 months on this program, and I am 71 pounds down.  That is just something I never expected.  I was willing to try it, after seeing my neighbor bouncing around her yard after a long winter and a 70 pounds weight loss.  She started on Keto and the loss just stopped (same with me), then she found this program and lost another 50 pounds.  She is young, so of course I assumed her age would give her an advantage over me, but that was not a factor in my weight loss.  I lost despite my age and my thyroid issue.  I am proof positive that this program can teach habits of healthy eating, even to an old lady like me.  I can keep up with my grandkids, and I am full of energy.  It's such a huge change for me.  I am grateful.


----------



## nomoretslt (Jul 17, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Thank you, you are very kind.  You are obviously not dealing with weight problems!  Good for you, and I want to say how much I admire those who have lost and have kept it off.  I am hoping to be maintaining my weight loss soon.  I want to be off of the prescribed foods as soon as humanly possible.  It's important for me to eat regular food all day instead of fuelings that have an exorbitant cost.  I don't mind paying for the food, not when my weight loss was quickly falling off, I was happy to pay for the food.  Now I think I can do it without the expense, since weight loss is so slow.  I plan to manage my weight myself, without those fuelings, this will be after that last 9 pounds are gone.  It's important to me.
> 
> I have enjoyed eating at home these past 3 months of Covid, and it's one good thing I can say about the virus (the only thing), Eating at home is always going to be a regular thing for us.  It saves money and keeps me honest.  I need that.  Rick is losing weight just eating the lean and green with me at night.  He loses weight very easily.  While I am eating my Optavia brownie, he is eating his Ghirardelli brownie, yet he has lost 15 pounds in about 2 months.  Go figure.  PBJ a couple of times a day, bacon and eggs for breakfast every day, and he also just grabs a flour tortilla for a snack and even adds a bit of cheese to it sometimes, microwaves it for a minute, and it's a quesadilla that he dips in green chili.  I wish I could do that.  Looks so good.
> 
> I love my cauliflower pizza, homemade crust.  I love my stuffed pepper skillet, also a cauliflower rice recipe.  I am just enjoying the healthy food.  Never in my life have I enjoyed healthy meals like this.



I really did struggle with my weight in my mid-40’s.  I had always been too thin and could eat whatever I wanted, then metabolism screeched to a halt along with issues from menopause.  I was 100 lbs when I got married and kind of settled in at 115/120 before and after having kids.  I ended up at a high weight of 163.  Too much for my short body.  I did get down to 125 with a combination on the older Weight Watchers plan and going to Curves 3 or four times a week.  Then the weight started creeping up again.  Got serious again when I was over 155 and it’s taken a while with yo yo weight.  This time I’m determined to not go thru this again.  We are making a huge change in our lives with this move and I’m so looking forward to warmer temps, a nice beach and wonderful community anemites.  It’s just too uncomfortable to carry around that extra weight.  

I think you will do great on maintenance.  You’ve learned to eat differently and can feel the benefits of a lighter you!


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 17, 2020)

I researched Optavia but I decided to do the Jenny Craig program. Jenny Craig has delicious food and you can add fruit and vegetable to the meals. I started today and I am so full. I have not eaten all the food on today’s menu. I hope I lose weight without being hungry. The daily calorie count is 1200. I should lose weight on that calorie count. I only need to lose about 20 pounds so I hope it goes fast. When I lost 70 pounds about 7-8 years ago, I was eating below 1000 calories a day but that is not sustainable.


----------



## Panina (Jul 18, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I researched Optavia but I decided to do the Jenny Craig program. Jenny Craig has delicious food and you can add fruit and vegetable to the meals. I started today and I am no full. I have not eaten all the food on today’s menu. I hope I lose weight without being hungry. The daily calorie count is 1200. I should lose weight on that calorie count. I only need to lose about 20 pounds so I hope it goes fast. When I lost 70 pounds about 7-8 years ago, I was eating below 1000 calories a day but that is not sustainable.


Jenny was a program I could not consider because there is no certified gluten free option.  Good luck and keep us informed on how it goes.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 18, 2020)

My update is that I am doing very well in my venture to use an electric Mountain Bike( eMTB) to improve my physicality and psyche in these days of SAH, social distancing and mask wearing. We have relatively good compliance to what I have seen from other areas. So I know we can stay safe, hope you all can as well.

We are fortunate to have beauty so close by while still living in the Belly of the Beast (Silicon Valley). I am at 700 miles on the eMTB in mostly 10 mile (hilly) increments. The bike allows me to get out beyond most people can easily hike. The weather has been perfect.

I hope everyone is healthier in these times. Cheers!





Today’s ride in Monte Bello Open Space - about 1000ft elevation change. I could not do this w/o the eMTB.





One of the bridges crossing the creeks in the canyon that is in the Stevens Creek watershed.





Looking south down Stevens Canyon from area of Page Mill /Skyline {35} — Monte Bello Open Space


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 18, 2020)

I am happy that you are all posting success with your weight loss programs!  

I am still a pound above pre-COVID weight and 10 lbs more than where I want to be.  My doctor said to not worry about weight loss as I am in a "comfortable" zone where my body wants to be.  I find that when I lose a pound or two, I immediately reach out for those sugary snacks.  I am just glad that we are back out golfing again as it keeps my heart pumping.   I guess I have to really "want" to lose weight otherwise I just don't impose enough self-discipline.


----------



## Panina (Aug 1, 2020)

As of today I have lost a total of 38 pounds since late February, 25lbs on Optavia and prior 13 lbs on WW.  I am now losing between 1 1/2 to 2 lbs per week.

I finally recognize the girl in the mirror.  My tight clothing I started with are now way too big and I have gone down a few sizes. 

More importantly the clarity of my mind is allowing me to make good necessary decisions for myself.  I am no longer ”drugged” with the foods I use to eat.


----------



## bjones9942 (Aug 1, 2020)

Panina said:


> As of today I have lost a total of 38 pounds since late February, 25lbs on Optavia and prior 13 lbs on WW.  I am now losing between 1 1/2 to 2 lbs per week.
> 
> I finally recognize the girl in the mirror.  My tight clothing I started with are now way too big and I have gone down a few sizes.
> 
> More importantly the clarity of my mind is allowing me to make good necessary decisions for myself.  I am no longer ”drugged” with the foods I use to eat.



Congratulations!

Ten years ago I saw a picture of myself and had a little panic attack!  I hadn't been on a scale in a few years, and it was evident that I wasn't LOOKING when I used a mirror.  When I hopped on the scale it said I was almost 200 lbs.  I'm 5' 4".  That's not a pretty picture.  Plus, I have a herniated, degenerated disc in my lower back, and my back was going out every 6 months.

So I went on the secret diet and a year later I'd dropped 50+ lbs down to 140.  Since then I've swung from 140 to 165 and back a few times.  165 is the point where my back starts complaining, and I DON'T want to go there ever again.  For the first 45 years of my life I never weighed more than 135, so I figured 140 was a good compromise.  I decided recently however, that I really want the little fat pad on my belly gone.  So, I'm back on the secret diet until I'm at 135 - or maybe 130.  Recent studies in the UK show that even being slightly overweight seems to drastically increase the effects of Covid-19, yet another reason to lose the weight.

What's the secret diet you may be asking?  Well, it's been known for thousands of years and has been proven to be highly effective.  Some know it as the, "Eat fewer calories than you burn" diet.  It is the only diet that works 100% of the time for 100% of the people who follow it.  No, it doesn't give you the support that fellow dieters give you at Weight Watchers (or 'WW' as they're calling themselves now), but you can eat ANYTHING you want.  As long as you stay under your maximum calories you will lose weight.  And I'm not even suggesting that you increase your exercise level!  Eat fewer calories than you burn!  Start there!  When you're close to your goal weight, or if you cheat with a double portion of lasagna - THEN you can visit having a little jog around the block!

The first step is to google search for 'resting metabolic rate'.  Find a calculator online and figure out what yours is.  Subtract 500 from the daily number to get the amount of calories you should eat in a day to lose a pound of fat in a week.  Buy a kitchen scale.  Then count your calories accurately and follow the diet.  At the end of four weeks, take a look and adjust your daily number accordingly - the resting metabolic rate calculators are generic and you may not be!  Counting your calories is key to this so be sure to carry a notepad so you can jot down what you ate while you were out and about!  Every 4 to 6 weeks, revisit your maximum daily calorie number and adjust as needed to maintain the 1 lb. / week loss.

By setting your goal of one pound a week, you won't have to change your diet all that much, and you'll modify your eating behavior too.  And remember, there are NO healthy fats if you're eating too much of them.  One food group is not better than another.  It's not that you're eating cheese (or bread, or dairy, or bbq, or ....) that's making you gain weight - it's the number of calories you're consuming when you eat them.  Diets that tell you otherwise are never going to work.

Good luck!  And remember, broccoli is less than 10 calories an ounce!


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 1, 2020)

Panina said:


> As of today I have lost a total of 38 pounds since late February, 25lbs on Optavia and prior 13 lbs on WW.  I am now losing between 1 1/2 to 2 lbs per week.
> 
> I finally recognize the girl in the mirror.  My tight clothing I started with are now way too big and I have gone down a few sizes.
> 
> More importantly the clarity of my mind is allowing me to make good necessary decisions for myself.  I am no longer ”drugged” with the foods I use to eat.



Congratulations @Panina! This is terrific! I can only imagine how much better you feel. The weight loss and accompanying increase in mental clarity is perfect as you start the new chapter of your life in Florida. Keep up the good work!


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 1, 2020)

I did Jenny Craig for 2 weeks and I did not lose weight. I suspect it is too high in carbs for me. I have only done well on high protein diets in the past. When I eat high protein, the pounds fall off. I was supposed to have week 3 of Jenny Craig food delivered last Thursday and it has not arrived. I contacted customer support and they said they are having delivery delays. This is unacceptable because now I am two days without food. As can be expected, I did not eat well yesterday without my food. I did not weigh myself today because I am scared of what the scale will say. I think I am up 2-3 pounds.

Customer support did not apologize or offer any help. They just told me the tracking number and told me to follow up myself. Also my Jenny Craig consultant has not been helpful at all. The calls with her last less than 5 minutes. When I told her I did not lose any weight, she said she haS never heard of that but did not offer any coaching or tips. The JC program is very expensive so I would expect better service and support.

Due to the lack of food delivery this week, I have started contemplating trying something else like Optavia. My hesitation with Octavia is I don’t think I will like the fuelings very much. I did like JC food but like I said it felt too high in carbs and I did feel bloated on their food. I am inspired my others on this thread who have lost a lot of weight with Optavia so I might bite the bullet and try it.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 1, 2020)

I decided to start Optavia. I found a very committed Optavia health coach on Facebook and spoke to her for about 30+ minutes today. She seems very enthusiastic about helping her clients and that is inspiring. So I made my first month‘s order with her. She said the food should arrive in about a week. I will pick a specific day to start when I am very committed so I have the best chance of success. I am hoping I will lose 20-30 pounds with Optavia.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 7, 2020)

I am 72 pounds down on Optavia, but I honestly have not weighed myself for well over two weeks, really probably 3 weeks.  I am staying on program, so I should be down another pound or two from my last weigh in.  I feel thinner, actually, so I assume I am thinner.  My scale is not here it is at our townhouse because we had to use it to weigh thin-set mortar to lay tiles in our bathrooms.  

We drove to Myrtle Beach to stay at Sheraton Broadway Plantation on 7/26.  We spent two nights at SBP and then got calls from Life Alert and from Rick's brother that Helen, Rick's stepmom went into the hospital after a pretty serious stroke.  She fell down in her bathroom in the middle of the night, about 2:30 AM on Tuesday.  With Rick her medical power of attorney, we had to be there.  The one time we don't fly!!!  We chose to stay safe with Covid.  We left the resort, packed our car and drove back home to Denver, 1,700+ miles, in two days.  

There was hope that Helen would rally, but alas, she had a second devastating stroke on Tuesday night or early Wednesday morning.  When the doctor did his rounds on Wednesday, he called Rick right away and said she was much worse and wouldn't make it.  "How far are you away?"  Rick told him we were at least 13 hours of driving ahead of us.  They kept her blood pressure elevated until we got there, and she was on a ventilantor.  We arrived to see her barely alive and not conscious or moving at all.  She was basically gone.  They pulled her off of the ventilator.  I couldn't watch but Rick was so good about it.  Keep in mind that he was a firefighter and EMT for 40 years, so he has seen many people die or dead.  I have never seen anyone dead until this night.  I talked to the nurse that was in the room with us, while she was being pulled off the ventilator.  

So we left our three-year-old granddaughter in Myrtle Beach (they are still there at the Marriott) just to come back and plan a funeral.  This is not a good summer.  I miss my mother-in-law.  We talked to her every day.  She was such a sweetheart.  She went to Maui, Kauai, Oahu and the Big Island with us.  Oahu once, Big Island once, but Maui and Kauai multiple times.  We think 16 trips to the islands with us over the years, always two weeks at a time.  She also went to Disneyland with us one week and loved it.  She had never been to any Disney park, so it was very fun for her and for us to show her everything Disney.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 7, 2020)

@rickandcindy23 I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 7, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I decided to start Optavia. I found a very committed Optavia health coach on Facebook and spoke to her for about 30+ minutes today. She seems very enthusiastic about helping her clients and that is inspiring. So I made my first month‘s order with her. She said the food should arrive in about a week. I will pick a specific day to start when I am very committed so I have the best chance of success. I am hoping I will lose 20-30 pounds with Optavia.


Good for you for trying Optavia.  I love it, and I love all of the tips on our Facebook group, which is Strive4Health.  If you are on the group, say hi to me.  I can tell you my full name via PM.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 7, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Good for you for trying Optavia.  I love it, and I love all of the tips on our Facebook group, which is Strive4Health.  If you are on the group, say hi to me.  I can tell you my full name via PM.



My Optavia food just arrived today. I am going to start tomorrow. I found a great health coach through Facebook. I wanted someone really dedicated and committed rather than just getting assigned to someone randomly. So I searched around Facebook to find a coach who would be a good fit for me.

I just looked for your Strive4Health Facebook group and I can't find it. My coach invited me to the Live Right FB group. It is a "secret" group that only your health coach can invite you to join. It has over 38,000 members.

Any advice for getting started?


----------



## Panina (Aug 7, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am 72 pounds down on Optavia, but I honestly have not weighed myself for well over two weeks, really probably 3 weeks.  I am staying on program, so I should be down another pound or two from my last weigh in.  I feel thinner, actually, so I assume I am thinner.  My scale is not here it is at our townhouse because we had to use it to weigh thin-set mortar to lay tiles in our bathrooms.
> 
> We drove to Myrtle Beach to stay at Sheraton Broadway Plantation on 7/26.  We spent two nights at SBP and then got calls from Life Alert and from Rick's brother that Helen, Rick's stepmom went into the hospital after a pretty serious stroke.  She fell down in her bathroom in the middle of the night, about 2:30 AM on Tuesday.  With Rick her medical power of attorney, we had to be there.  The one time we don't fly!!!  We chose to stay safe with Covid.  We left the resort, packed our car and drove back home to Denver, 1,700+ miles, in two days.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Panina (Aug 8, 2020)

Another week, another 1.25 pounds lost.  It is slowing down but I now have less to lose.  I have been lucky for the last 12 weeks I have lost every week, no plateau.

The best, I will say it again, is the clarity of my mind.  My food was drugging me for years. The added benefit is now I know the girl in the mirror and I smile at her.


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 8, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am 72 pounds down on Optavia, but I honestly have not weighed myself for well over two weeks, really probably 3 weeks.  I am staying on program, so I should be down another pound or two from my last weigh in.  I feel thinner, actually, so I assume I am thinner.  My scale is not here it is at our townhouse because we had to use it to weigh thin-set mortar to lay tiles in our bathrooms.
> 
> We drove to Myrtle Beach to stay at Sheraton Broadway Plantation on 7/26.  We spent two nights at SBP and then got calls from Life Alert and from Rick's brother that Helen, Rick's stepmom went into the hospital after a pretty serious stroke.  She fell down in her bathroom in the middle of the night, about 2:30 AM on Tuesday.  With Rick her medical power of attorney, we had to be there.  The one time we don't fly!!!  We chose to stay safe with Covid.  We left the resort, packed our car and drove back home to Denver, 1,700+ miles, in two days.
> 
> ...


Wow and Pow.
Just read through several pages to catch up. Several times I shed tears of joy for you, Cindy. I decided to read until the end to comment. What a shock to learn of your elderly friends passing. Decided to call her that since I wasn't sure how you referred to her. (Rick's stepmom?) From your memories, I think she was a dear friend and will be missed. I am sorry about the timing of her passing.

Back to your weight loss. I am so proud of you!
Early in your journey I told my sister of your success with Optiva. She is obese and needs a hip replacement badly. She is barely able to get around, using a walker or cane. The goal is 50 pounds before they will do her hip surgery. She hasn't made much progress. About 2 years ago her doctor suggested Optiva. At that time she told me it was "too expensive" . She was dealing with her husband's illness (multiple myeloma) and I accepted that she couldn't take on one more thing. He passed last November. After reading your postings I decided to share some snippets of your success. She has two objections -- valid
(1) cost (she has 100,000x more than I do in savings), so not valid.
(2) doesn't want to be in a food "program"

My latest strategy was to say -- "just do it to lose the 50 pounds so you can have surgery. " No response.

I think a food addiction resembles a drug/alcohol problem in many ways, the first being denial. And that another cannot force change.

So again, congratulations for recognizing you had a problem with food and taking steps to conquer it. Hallelujah!


----------



## Cornell (Aug 8, 2020)

I loved reading everything in here (except @rickandcindy23 -- I'm so sorry about what you are dealing with).
Great job everyone.  And @TravelTime  -- keep us apprised on your Optivia experience.

My Peloton arrives on Friday and I CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 9, 2020)

My mother-in-law was a very important part of our lives for the last 16 years, so much so that we called her every day to check on her at 8:30 AM, give or take a few minutes.  We took her on most of our Hawaii vacations.  I asked her to go every trip, but she decided not to go this past March.  She just wasn't up to it.  Then we were going in June, and Covid happened.  She was sorry she didn't just go in March, but I invited my stepdad to go for part of the time we were there, so that wouldn't work. 

Rick and his dad Monty, nickname for Montrose, our last name, had a strained relationship.  I think it started when we asked him not to smoke at our house.  He was a chain smoker.  Their relationship had a strange dynamic.  Rick became a firefighter for Denver, following Monty, who was also with Denver, thus Monty's nickname.  The guys called Rick Monty a lot.  Rick looks so much like him, even more than Ronnie and a lot more than Mike.  When he died 8/12/2004, Rick didn't really mourn for his dad all that much.  This time, with Helen, he has been very tearful, as have I.  We were going to have Helen's funeral on Tuesday, and then we all realized that Monty died on 8/12/2004, so that would be a good date for her funeral.  It also worked for Mike's work schedule. 

Rick built her a Trex deck last summer.  It is the nicest thing about her house.  He also built her a shed the year before last.  She loved being outside.  She turned 92 this past June, so he felt the urge to get that deck done, and she used it almost every day, even cooler days.  I see that deck when we go over to her house and just feel so sad that she only used it a year.  He finished about a year ago, actually.  It was hot July when he finished.  It was a labor of love, and she was so grateful.  Such a gracious lady.  I hope I leave such an impression on my kids and grandkids at my death that she did.  

Change of subject. I am down 74 pounds. I am really six pounds to goal, or four pounds would be okay. My advice on the program is to jump in with both feet, never cheat on it, because it puts you back two or three days, drink a lot of water, even more than suggested in the book (64 ounces), eat fish as much as you can, eat lean chicken more than red meat (but I am a big red meat lover, so that is tough). I have frozen shrimp and this marvelous seafood sauce that has more flavor than cocktail sauce that I use, but I use it sparingly. I toss about 21 smaller frozen shrimp with the sauce and then sit and enjoy it cold. It's my favorite. 

Vegetables are so easy for me to eat, it's not been tough to get the green part of the program in. I love broccoli, cauliflower, and green beans best. I also love salad with romaine, tomato, cucumber, celery, all tossed with a little light ranch dressing. It's by far my favorite green. I make crustless quiche a lot, but I use whole eggs now and no egg substitutes, which are nasty. I add lowfat cheese, broccoli, ham, and it's a great meal for me. I also am doing cream in the quiche, which is a big no-no on the program, but that quiche >has been great as a treat once in a while. 

I have plateaued and started some exercise. I may not eat that quiche for about the next six weeks and see if I can get that last six pounds gone. I may go back to the basics for a bit, not that the recipes are boring. I love the Stuffed Pepper Skillet with peppers, cheese, riced cauliflower, lean ground beef, canned tomatoes. It's a great thing to make ahead and then eat for a few days. 

Another favorite of mine is cauliflower crust pizza.  I don't have food allergies, so I use cheese and egg and riced cauliflower for the crusts.  Those are something Rick and I make ahead and freeze, then I take them out, add some marinara sauce a little more mozzarella cheese, mushrooms, green peppers and no meat.  It's really such a treat for me to eat a pizza on program.  I love that meal.  

With Covid, we have been saving a lot of money eating in.  I am unable to enjoy a meal out now.  We have gone to Texas Roadhouse twice, and it wasn't all that fun.  I won't be doing that again for a while, not until things go back to normal.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 15, 2020)

I just completed week 1 of Optavia. I have lost 5 pounds. I am very happy with this. I know it will probably slow down to 1-2 pounds per week. I am trying to have realistic expectations.


----------



## Panina (Aug 15, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I just completed week 1 of Optavia. I have lost 5 pounds. I am very happy with this. I know it will probably slow down to 1-2 pounds per week. I am trying to have realistic expectations.


That is great.  First two weeks usually includes a water weight drop.  I was losing 2 pounds a week for the first 8 weeks and now 1.25-1.5 a week.  Did you find it easy?


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 15, 2020)

Panina said:


> That is great.  First two weeks usually includes a water weight drop.  I was losing 2 pounds a week for the first 8 weeks and now 1.25-1.5 a week.  Did you find it easy?



Yes it is very easy. It gets easier with time. The food tastes better as the program goes on and you adjust to the taste. I am feeling satisfied on the program. I will be happy with 1-2 pounds per week going forward.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 15, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Yes it is very easy. It gets easier with time. The food tastes better as the program goes on and you adjust to the taste. I am feeling satisfied on the program. I will be happy with 1-2 pounds per week going forward.


My losses have slowed to more like one pound every 3 weeks.  I have only six pounds to go.  

How much do you want to lose?


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 15, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My losses have slowed to more like one pound every 3 weeks.  I have only six pounds to go.
> 
> How much do you want to lose?



Not too much. That is why I am surprised I lost 5 pounds in week 1. It was probably water weight. I was at the top of the normal weight BMI when I started. I have three goals: 
Goal 1: Lose 12 pounds to get to mid range BMI. 
Goal 2: Lose 5 more pounds to have wiggle room.
Stretch Goal 3: Lose 5 more pounds to be slim and trim. 

I will be happy to reach goal 1. The other two goals would be icing on the cake (no pun intended).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 15, 2020)

I had 80 pounds to lose.  I am very happy with the program, but my sister and I had a visit last night, and she has gained weight after going off the program.  She warned me, but I told her I am not going to gain my weight back.  I have no intention of ever being over my goal weight ever again.  I am going to do the work involved.  I am reading Dr. A's book from beginning to end again.  It's important for me to keep the weight off.  After all, I got rid of a lot of bigger clothes I really loved.  I am not going to replace those bigger sizes.  I like my new clothes.  And there are a lot fewer of the new clothes, so I have room in my closet for more.  

Just wish I could go on vacation and enjoy myself somewhere other than home.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 15, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I had 80 pounds to lose.  I am very happy with the program, but my sister and I had a visit last night, and she has gained weight after going off the program.  She warned me, but I told her I am not going to gain my weight back.  I have no intention of ever being over my goal weight ever again.  I am going to do the work involved.  I am reading Dr. A's book from beginning to end again.  It's important for me to keep the weight off.  After all, I got rid of a lot of bigger clothes I really loved.  I am not going to replace those bigger sizes.  I like my new clothes.  And there are a lot fewer of the new clothes, so I have room in my closet for more.
> 
> Just wish I could go on vacation and enjoy myself somewhere other than home.



You can do it! You just need to be methodical after you get to goal weight and transition into maintenance. I lost 70 pounds about 8 years ago aNd maintained my stretch goal weight for 5 years. I was vigilant in those 5 years. Then I allowed myself to be lenient and I regained some weight. This is why I want to lose the regained weight and keep it off.


----------



## Panina (Aug 16, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I had 80 pounds to lose.  I am very happy with the program, but my sister and I had a visit last night, and she has gained weight after going off the program.  She warned me, but I told her I am not going to gain my weight back.  I have no intention of ever being over my goal weight ever again.  I am going to do the work involved.  I am reading Dr. A's book from beginning to end again.  It's important for me to keep the weight off.  After all, I got rid of a lot of bigger clothes I really loved.  I am not going to replace those bigger sizes.  I like my new clothes.  And there are a lot fewer of the new clothes, so I have room in my closet for more.
> 
> Just wish I could go on vacation and enjoy myself somewhere other than home.


I am not worried.  This program works.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2020)

Panina said:


> I am not worried.  This program works.


Oh, I know.  It's just scary to think that my sister lost her weight, got to goal, then gained a lot of her pounds back.  She is not at the same place I am right now, apparently.  I am fed up with being overweight.  I am just a few pounds from goal.  Wish I had my scale in my house.  

Today, I am thinking my galbladder needs to come out.  I am starting to have that pain a lot lately, that right-side ache that reminds me that I still haven't done that.  I had cream cheese jalapenos yesterday, and they are wrapped in bacon.  I rarely cheat on the program, but they were so delicious.  My daughter-in-law makes them, and those are not on plan at all.  Now my galbladder is really bad today.  I am a goof for eating those things.  She is doing keto and looks amazing.  She is always thin, but she has had some tummy fat, and her keto diet is just flattening that tummy, the diet and the Peloton she got for her 40th birthday.  

So you two Optavia folks, what are your favorite fuelings?  My favorites have changed from my beginning point.  I like the rustic penne with a little added parmesan/mozzarella, the chocolate mint bars (taste so great to me), the s'mores bars, the cinnamon crunchy o's, and the vanilla shakes.  I just had a dark chocolate cherry shake, and it's one of my last ones.  That used to be my favorite.  I notice those are no longer available on the Optavia website.  I used to really like the orange ones, too.  

My worst fueling was always the disgusting chicken noodle soup one.  I choked those down and drank tons of water to finish those off.  I didn't like the blueberry cereal, either, but I had those just once in a while, and the last two or three, I was thinking those were pretty delish.  I added sweetener to make them better, and a few tablespoons of almond milk.  

I am trying the pudding for the first time in my next order.  

I am thinking of being a coach.  I have six or seven friends that are watching my progress.  Two are really wanting to know more about the program.  That would put me out of my comfort zone a bit, but I could be such a blessing to two of my closest friends who have a lot of weight to lose.  It's been a miracle for me.


----------



## Panina (Aug 23, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Oh, I know.  It's just scary to think that my sister lost her weight, got to goal, then gained a lot of her pounds back.  She is not at the same place I am right now, apparently.  I am fed up with being overweight.  I am just a few pounds from goal.  Wish I had my scale in my house.
> 
> Today, I am thinking my galbladder needs to come out.  I am starting to have that pain a lot lately, that right-side ache that reminds me that I still haven't done that.  I had cream cheese jalapenos yesterday, and they are wrapped in bacon.  I rarely cheat on the program, but they were so delicious.  My daughter-in-law makes them, and those are not on plan at all.  Now my galbladder is really bad today.  I am a goof for eating those things.  She is doing keto and looks amazing.  She is always thin, but she has had some tummy fat, and her keto diet is just flattening that tummy, the diet and the Peloton she got for her 40th birthday.
> 
> ...


I have consistently been losing.  Another 1 1/2 pounds this week.  I intentionally increased my protein as I wanted to slow my weight loss so my skin can catch up.  So instead of losing 2 pounds a week I am now 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 a week and it has helped.  I haven’t been the weight I am now for the past 8 years.  A few more pounds and it will be the last 15 years.

My favorite is the dark Cherry bar but remember I am limited because of having to be gluten free.  I also like the garlic potatoes, make lots of things from them, the bbq crunch, chocolate chip cookie, biscuits and dark chocolate shake.  The other stuff I do not order.  Interesting you like the cinnamon o’s.  I can’t eat them.  They taste like medicine to me.

If your thinking of being a coach, try it.  You can always stop if it doesn’t work for you.


----------



## elaine (Aug 24, 2020)

congrats to all who are losing weight, Esp. Panina--you go girl! I've decided to join this thread and lose some weight!

I'm 57, 5'5" and 173 lbs. I have an apple shape (which I know is higher cardio risk). I didn't think that I looked "that bad." I wear size 12 Ann Taylor. But, I'm at 29.5 BMI and I know that's not OK. I was 125lbs at 24, size 4. That'll never happen again after kids and my body is just not designed to be 125lbs. I was 165 in my 30/40s went to a high of 184 in 2015, when I cut out anything "white" and dropped 10 lbs in 2 months. I've been 173ish since then.  I "watch" what I eat (but not really)-I would never eat a whole paneras bagel (but I'd eat 1/2), I'll have a mini bag of chips with lunch, and since Covid, I've had the never ending snacking on nuts, a serving of ice cream after dinner, etc. I'm lucky I haven't gained weight!   
My 2021 goal for my health and appearance is 155 by April 1 (170 by mid-Sept, 165 Thanksgiving, 160 Feb 1)--then maintain for 2 years before going further. 
You'd think 20 lbs would be easy--but why haven't I done it in the past 5+ years??? 
I looked into Optivia, but have decided to DIY WW at 22 points a day for the next month an then evaluate. I'm adding an Atkins/South Beach hybrid of limiting carbs, lean proteins, lots of veggies, limited fruits, because that's how I dropped 10 lbs before.
If someone doesn't see me post how it's going in a week, please hold me accountable--a friendly PM is welcome. Elaine


----------



## Panina (Aug 24, 2020)

elaine said:


> congrats to all who are losing weight, Esp. Panina--you go girl! I've decided to join this thread and lose some weight!
> 
> I'm 57, 5'5" and 173 lbs. I have an apple shape (which I know is higher cardio risk). I didn't think that I looked "that bad." I wear size 12 Ann Taylor. But, I'm at 29.5 BMI and I know that's not OK. I was 125lbs at 24, size 4. That'll never happen again after kids and my body is just not designed to be 125lbs. I was 165 in my 30/40s went to a high of 184 in 2015, when I cut out anything "white" and dropped 10 lbs in 2 months. I've been 173ish since then.  I "watch" what I eat (but not really)-I would never eat a whole paneras bagel (but I'd eat 1/2), I'll have a mini bag of chips with lunch, and since Covid, I've had the never ending snacking on nuts, a serving of ice cream after dinner, etc. I'm lucky I haven't gained weight!
> My 2021 goal for my health and appearance is 155 by April 1 (170 by mid-Sept, 165 Thanksgiving, 160 Feb 1)--then maintain for 2 years before going further.
> ...


Welcome to the journey of getting healthier.   Just remember to be kind to yourself.  Why in the past we cannot change, we just have to be ready.


----------



## Quilter (Aug 26, 2020)

A couple posts on this page mention food having a drug effect.   I'm in full agreement.

I was telling my yoga buddies (Who are actually my two neighbors that stretch with me in our yards.  It's great staring up into the trees.) that when I'm tired or stressed there are some cravings so strong it's like wanting a drug.   Milkshakes come to mind at the top.   I can't remember a time when I haven't craved milkshakes.   They were my go to lunch in high school.   That was 50+ years ago.   After that I made a meal off a shake from McDonalds (old recipe) or Steak n' Shake.   

Before changing my eating style last October my fav shakes were Wendy's frosty, Potbelly Vanilla or Chik fil A.   The fact that I felt crummy after drinking one wasn't a deterrent.

Changing the way we were eating was a change of habits.   Covid stopped us from the restaurant habit.   It was a hard habit to quit.   There have been many times I just wanted the convenience to go get food prepared by someone else.   Yet the thought was so unappealing.   We were enjoying home cooking so much that most every restaurant was mediocre.   As we found more and more new foods to replace the old habits it got easier.   Having good snacks or leftovers on hand for convenience was a major score.   

That has been the key for us.   Having delicious, desirable replacements that we believe are a double win because they also seem much better for our overall health has given us the drive to choose the better option.   

I finally have formulated a recipe to replace any milkshake from the old list of cravings.   The mental battle is gone.   Just gone.

Some may say it's a smoothie.   That's ok.   The full fat yogurt gives me the same satisfaction as a milkshake.   I think the whey adds creaminess.   

My Recipe

ice
1/4-1/2 C water
1/4 - 1/3 C plain yogurt
1 tsp. - 1 Tbsp Baobab powder (THM)
2 Tbsp. Collagen/Whey mixture
1 heaping tsp. vanilla
stevia or monk fruit to taste
1/2 banana
4-5 pieces frozen peach

blend in Nutribullet


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 27, 2020)

Just stop eating after 9 pm and before bed time. Cut back on sodas, french fries, candy bars and pizzas


----------



## Beachclubmum (Aug 27, 2020)

My weight has crept up this past spring and summer...thanks covid and stress. I was eating whatever, whenever. Caught a reflection of myself in the window and it’s stunning how overweight I look. Agh! Back to healthy eating, 3 meals a day, mostly vegan with no added oil and salt. I’m also someone who needs to weigh herself every day without fail to stay on track. My ds borrowed my scale so I kind of let that slip by, adding to weight gain. Need to lose 30 pounds and hope to drop the first 10 quickly. Thankful for my neighborhood friend who likes to walk every morning together...makes exercise that much more fun.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 27, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Just stop eating after 9 pm and before bed time. Cut back on sodas, french fries, candy bars and pizzas


Spoken like a man!  Rick loses weight like that.  He is currently eating sugary brownies and key lime pie for dessert.  He ate jambalaya with tons of rice last night, while I just had the shrimp and a nice salad with homegrown tomatoes. 

When Rick wants to lose weight, he will only take dessert out of the day.  He will still eat his candy and french fries during the day.  He is thin right now and his 32" pants are falling down to his hips as we finish some work at the townhouse we are remodeling (it's taking forever).  He is right at 6 feet tall and is weighing about 175.  Men have more muscle mass, and that makes a slight change very effective for guys.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Aug 27, 2020)

double post


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 27, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Spoken like a man!  Rick loses weight like that.  He is currently eating sugary brownies and key lime pie for dessert.  He ate jambalaya with tons of rice last night, while I just had the shrimp and a nice salad with homegrown tomatoes.
> 
> When Rick wants to lose weight, he will only take dessert out of the day.  He will still eat his candy and french fries during the day.  He is thin right now and his 32" pants are falling down to his hips as we finish some work at the townhouse we are remodeling (it's taking forever).  He is right at 6 feet tall and is weighing about 175.  Men have more muscle mass, and that makes a slight change very effective for guys.


Spoken like a married spouse (LOL), that love and cared about the health of her man. Thank you!. I wish, I was 175 pounds and 6 feet tall. I am only 5 feet & 11 1/2 inches tall at 195 pounds. When I drop those five (5) extra pounds, I really feel weak. So I try to stay between 195 and 199 pounds, I feel great right now.  I wear a 34" pants and they too are falling down to my hips..


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 31, 2020)

How is it going, all of you who are working on health?  

Without being too personal and graphic, I had an issue last week that was unexpected.  I had to go to the doctor Monday because I was having pain just under my ribcage.  It was not what I thought, my gallbladder acting up, it was simple constipation.  The extra fiber I am adding to my coffee in the morning (Benefiber) was not enough to keep me cleared out, apparently.  I drink a lot of water but added another quart to each day, and I had to take Miralax for 3 days to get things moving.  I lost two pounds right after.  That is not a true weight loss, admittedly but it did show on the scale.  I may have to do that Miralax once in a while.  I bought the big-size bottle equivalent at Costco.  

I truly have only 4 pounds to go, but I am going to try for another 10.  The book says I should be 140-150, so I am trying for 155, my ultimate goal.  

I did run out of my favorite bars last week.  My order doesn't arrive until Wednesday sometime.  I am now out of my cinnamon crunchy O's, too.  I guess it's brownies a few times today and tomorrow.  Yogurt is also a choice I can make.  

I am not sleeping as well as I did in the beginning.  I think it's pain from the work we are doing at the townhouse.  We are pausing that to clean Rick's stepmom's house of stuff.  She had so much.  I would like to just get a roll-off and dump it all.  But we have to be more methodical.  And the dump doesn't need her clothes, if someone can use them.  All size small, so I cannot wear them.


----------



## Panina (Aug 31, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> How is it going, all of you who are working on health?
> 
> Without being too personal and graphic, I had an issue last week that was unexpected.  I had to go to the doctor Monday because I was having pain just under my ribcage.  It was not what I thought, my gallbladder acting up, it was simple constipation.  The extra fiber I am adding to my coffee in the morning (Benefiber) was not enough to keep me cleared out, apparently.  I drink a lot of water but added another quart to each day, and I had to take Miralax for 3 days to get things moving.  I lost two pounds right after.  That is not a true weight loss, admittedly but it did show on the scale.  I may have to do that Miralax once in a while.  I bought the big-size bottle equivalent at Costco.
> 
> ...



Wow you are so close to your goal weight, congratulations.

You problem is the only issue that I can complain about with our food plan.  I think maybe taking colace one in a while might be gentler.

I intentionally slowed my weight loss, 1/2 pound this week and 1 pound last week.   Normally I average between 1 1/2 and 2 pounds a week.  I want to give my skin a chance to recover and spring back.  My chest area in a few weeks is already better.  It looked like crinkled leather, now it looks normal.  From my face loss, some more apparent creases on side of mouth to chin  and crinkling under chin, no fat to fill either in.  I am hoping they will recover too.  If not I saw some laser or collagen treatments that could help.  

Whereas  I still want to lose more, no rush as I now feel and look good.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 31, 2020)

I just started week 4. I did not lose any weight this week. I actually gained a pound. I am down 5 pounds total. But I lost 5 pounds in week 1 and 1 pound in week 2. Gained a pound last week. I have only had 2 days out of 24 days where I did not follow the plan but it was not like I went way overboard either. In week 2, I had champagne and some extra fuelings. Last week, there was one day where I had extra fuelings. I am sticking with the plan and hoping I lose some weight this week.

By the way, I had some Restylane treatments this week to fill in parts of my face where I have lost fat due to aging and weight loss in the past. I also did my lips. It came out really good. I did Juvaderm in the past and that was good too. They are the same treatment but different brands. I do not have a preference for one over the other. This time, I went to a new place and the nurse recommended Restalyne bc she said it gives more lift on the cheeks and the lips look more natural. One thing I like about this treatment is the lift also helps with reducing creases in the nosolabial area.

In the past, I did fat transfer using my own fat and that did not come out good so I do not recommend that treatment. The fat did not attach to the cheeks. It only attached in the cheek area next to my nose so it looks puffy there and flat in the cheek area. The positive and negative with fat transfer is it is permanent. So if it comes out good, then all is well. If it comes out bad, then too bad. Fat transfer was recommended by a surgeon who I had trusted before. After this procedure, I learned that fat transfer is hit or miss.

In October, I am doing a laser treatment for the face, neck and chest. I did one before and it took years off my face in terms of sun damage and marks with just one treatment. Usually, they recommend 3-5 treatments for good results but I was happy after just one. This time, I am doing a stronger laser that only needs one treatment for good results.

The other thing I like is Botox. It is very cheap for the results. I only needed 8 units at $12.50 per unit. That is only $100 for great results. I say it is the best bang for the buck in the world of cosmetic procedures.

Here in California, everyone* does cosmetic treatments. It is pretty normal. Not sure what it is like in other parts of the country. I actually started late at close to age 50.

*Note: The word “everyone” is being used as a colloquialism. Everyone does not literally mean everyone, if you know what I mean. It is sad that I need to qualify this.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 31, 2020)

I looked at the Mayo Clinic website on fiber requirements, and the food alone should be enough fiber.  It says 20-25 grams for a woman. 

I add Benefiber, but one serving is only 3 additional grams.  Each fueling is 4 grams (the ones I choose, anyway).  My sister felt that the food was not enough food to make a person "go."  That might be the case.  Too low calorie?  But then why was I so clogged that my gut hurt? 

I don't know the answer, but I will try Colace.  I got rid of my stool softeners from my surgery 5 years ago because I never had problems with going.  This is all so strange for me.  I have lost that "urge."

I don't know of anyone who gets cosmetic surgeries personally, and if they do, they don't talk about it.  I have a lot of loose skin in my belly, my butt cheeks and definitely my arms.  It's really quite annoying.  But Rick doesn't mind.  He tells me to wear it as a badge of honor.  He is so sweet.  I really don't deserve that guy.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 31, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I looked at the Mayo Clinic website on fiber requirements, and the food alone should be enough fiber.  It says 20-25 grams for a woman.
> 
> I add Benefiber, but one serving is only 3 additional grams.  Each fueling is 4 grams (the ones I choose, anyway).  My sister felt that the food was not enough food to make a person "go."  That might be the case.  Too low calorie?  But then why was I so clogged that my gut hurt?
> 
> ...



Just to clarify, cosmetic procedures/treatments are not surgery. They do not cut anything. Most people I know do not do cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 31, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Here in California, everyone does cosmetic treatments. It is pretty normal. Not sure what it is like in other parts of the country. I actually started late at close to age 50.



"Everyone" in California does cosmetic treatments?  I guess that must be why I moved out of California.  I don't, and really neither did my friends and family who lived there.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 31, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Just to clarify, cosmetic procedures/treatments are not surgery. They do not cut anything. Most people I know do not do cosmetic surgery.


I don't know of anyone that gets the treatments, but I do know that our local beauty salon has some sort of thing they do that revitalizes skin on face and neck.  Maybe that is a treatment like you are talking about, but I have never known anyone who would admit to it.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 31, 2020)

-


----------



## Luanne (Aug 31, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I think you know what I meant. “Everyone” does not literally mean everyone. You must know this. I should have said “many” but I was not being literal. Don’t you know this?
> 
> So you moved out of CA because people do cosmetic treatments? That is a strange reason to move.
> 
> I guess me and my friends and acquaintances are vain and care about our looks too much!


You said it, not me.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 31, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't know of anyone that gets the treatments, but I do know that our local beauty salon has some sort of thing they do that revitalizes skin on face and neck.  Maybe that is a treatment like you are talking about, but I have never known anyone who would admit to it.



Cosmetic treatments are like what hair coloring was in the past. Hair color used to be embarrassing to admit it but not anymore. In my circle, it is just fine to talk about it. It is a source of pride not embarrassment. In fact, my friends who can‘t afford the treatments say they wish they had the money. Other than Botox, most treatments are in the thousands.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 31, 2020)

-


----------



## Luanne (Aug 31, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Yes we care about our looks. It is a source of pride. No need to get all bent out of shape About this. To each their own. I like something. You do not. Why do you care so much about what I like?


I'm not bent out of shape. I don't care about what you like. I guess I do care when you generalize about "everyone".  And now I remember why I have chosen to pretty much ignore all of your posts. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 31, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I'm not bent out of shape. I don't care about what you like. I guess I do care when you generalize about "everyone".  And now I remember why I have chosen to pretty much ignore all of your posts. Thanks for reminding me.



Not sure why you reacted to my post to begin with. I was just trying to offer some helpful insights based on my experience to someone who said they had lost facial fat.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 31, 2020)

Jeepers. 

I should have added the Seinfeld line, "Not that there is anything wrong with that."  I don't think it's a big deal, but no one in Denver that I KNOW OF has chosen those treatments, but I would bet some have and just don't say.  I know Joyce Meyer had Botox, and she looks good for her age.  She said it was good for her to have that done.  Good for her self esteem.  I totally get it.  She is on the stage a lot.

If I had a lot of money, I would consider a few things.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 31, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I should have added the Seinfeld line, "Not that there is anything wrong with that."  I don't think it's a big deal, but no one in Denver that I know of has chosen those treatments, but I would bet some have and just don't say.  I know Joyce Meyer had Botox, and she looks good for her age.  She said it was good for her to have that done.  Good for her self esteem.  I totally get it.  She is on the stage a lot.



Exactly. That is what I think. I was thinking this week about why I did the treatments and am spending close to $5000 when no one will see it. When I am out, my face is covered by a mask. By the time mask wearing is over with, these treatments will have worn off. They are not permanent. I decided it was worth it because when I look in the mirror, I like seeing a “pretty” face. Not that I am beautiful or anything. I just mean pretty for my age of 55. 

Some people do not care how they look but I do. That’s why I want to lose weight too. Technically, I am not overweight but I am on the high end of the BMI range. I would like to get back to the mid range. I look and feel better but it does not make me healthier. I do things for myself. I do not judge people who like their hair to be gray or who do not have cosmetic treatments so why should they judge me?

My aunt in New York City had a full face lift in her 70s and she looks incredible. She would be beautiful without it but looks much better with it. A face lift is surgery. It is not a cosmetic treatment like Botox or Juvéderm or Restylane or a laser. These are all temporary. A face lift is permanent, although it technically does not last forever.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 31, 2020)

This is a good article that explains about non-invasive cosmetic procedures. Maybe my circle of friends are all celebrities, LOL. Except for the Tuggers of course.









						The Kardashian-Jenners' Doctor Reveals the Cosmetic Procedures Tons of Stars Are Doing — from Butt Fillers to the 'Fox Eye Lift'
					

Beverly Hills doctor Dr. Simon Ourian breaks down the in-demand treatments — from lip fillers to jawline contouring! — that A-list celebs are getting done




					people.com
				




The article below talks about the evolution of acceptable cosmetic procedures and that there is less shame about it now (at least in some circles). The article is 4 years old so I assume there is even less shame now. The article says in 4 years, everyone will admit it. These doctors say almost everyone (notice I did not say everyone) in Hollywood is having fillers done. That is what I do. It is not surgery, not that it would matter if it was. As Seinfeld says, “Not that there is anything wrong with it.”









						Yes, Every Female Celebrity Has Done This Surgery
					

In about four years, everyone will admit to it, too.




					www.huffpost.com
				




BTW, I forgot to mention that I rarely wear any makeup. And when I do, it is very little. I have never in my life worn any base cover up.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 31, 2020)

BTW I posted about fillers bc @Panina mentioned that her face has lost fat. I thought I was offering helpful advice. That is why I originally got fillers.

I also love keratin treatments for the hair like the Brazilian Blowout.


----------



## Panina (Aug 31, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> BTW I posted about fillers bc @Panina mentioned that her face has lost fat. I thought I was offering helpful advice. That is why I originally got fillers.
> 
> I also love keratin treatments for the hair like the Brazilian Blowout.


I haven’t done the brazilian blowout since February so my hair is now in its natural state, wavy curly.  I actually like it but it is definitely more work then the Brazilian.  

I will probably try laser or the needles that promote collagen before I would do fillers. I am hoping like my chest the other skin recovers. Even at 60 and these creases I still look younger then my years.

As far as going off the program, even occasionally it does affect the speed of loss.  It slows it down lots.  Also the thinner you are the slower the weight loss.  I don’t follow the program exactly.  I have more protein, veggies and occasionally more condiments.  There is no way I am only eating 800-900 calories.  I need at least 1100 to feel ok.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 31, 2020)

Panina said:


> I haven’t done the brazilian blowout since February so my hair is now in its natural state, wavy curly.  I actually like it but it is definitely more work then the Brazilian.
> 
> I will probably try laser or the needles that promote collagen before I would do fillers. I am hoping like my chest the other skin recovers. Even at 60 and these creases I still look younger then my years.
> 
> As far as going off the program, even occasionally it does affect the speed of loss.  It slows it down lots.  Also the thinner you are the slower the weight loss.  I don’t follow the program exactly.  I have more protein, veggies and occasionally more condiments.  There is no way I am only eating 800-900 calories.  I need at least 1100 to feel ok.



I am doing the Active FX® laser treatment in October. Their promo materials say it can “reduce fine lines and wrinkles, improve the texture and tone of your skin, and provide noticeable skin tightening. This fractional laser is performed in our spa in a single treatment with minimal downtime.” 

I do not have any wrinkles and very few fine lines unless I am smiling. I am doing it to even up my skin tone since I do not wear makeup. A side benefit will be if I can get a little skin tightening but that is not my purpose. I have some acne scars on my neck and chest so I would like to see if it will help with that.

I have not done this laser treatment before but I did a different one and the results were great. I had some sun marks on my hands and he treated them and they are gone, even years later. I only did one treatment so I did not get the most results I could have for my facial skin.

What I like about the minimally invasive cosmetic treatments is it is like coloring or highlighting your hair.  Fillers and botox are temporary. If you do not like the results, they will wear off. I am rather adventurous when it comes to treatments and will try anything I can afford within reason of course. Sometimes I like the results, sometimes I do not. To be honest, the results are so subtle that hardly anyone notices. I notice for sure and that is what matters.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 31, 2020)

I love the Optavia fuelings. I thought I would not like them but after a few days, I adjusted to the taste and now I love them. The only fueling I have not liked so far is the apple cinnamon oatmeal. Normally I love oatmeal. I have only had the Optavia oatmeal once so maybe I will adjust to it. I have a Dash waffler so I might try waffling it. Many people say they like it waffled.

I tracked my calories yesterday and it was a little over 1000. Today, I am under 700 so far but I only ate 3/4 of my LG and I have one more fueling to go. At this calorie level, I should lose weight. It seems my body is at a plateau.

The two days out of 24 that I ate extra fuelings, I was probably at 1500 calories. When I overeat, it is usually not by a lot. 1500 calories is maintenance for me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 31, 2020)

My dinner was 600 calories: 5 oz steak + salad with ranch dressing + 1/2 c of green beans.  So add in the five fuelings and I am right at 1,100 calories.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 1, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Jeepers.
> 
> I should have added the Seinfeld line, "Not that there is anything wrong with that."  I don't think it's a big deal, but no one in Denver that I KNOW OF has chosen those treatments, but I would bet some have and just don't say.  I know Joyce Meyer had Botox, and she looks good for her age.  She said it was good for her to have that done.  Good for her self esteem.  I totally get it.  She is on the stage a lot.
> 
> If I had a lot of money, I would consider a few things.



I did not get the feeling that you thought it was a big deal. You came across as non-judgmental.


----------



## turkel (Sep 1, 2020)

I think it is really sad when women judge other women for their cosmetic choices. Please try to be civil.....

 I color my hair, I had laser hair removal from stem to stern and it was the best thing I ever did for myself. Fillers aren’t for me but when my mothers jowls show up I might consider some type of something.

To each his own.

 I am currently trying to get off my “I hate NorCal“ weight I have been packing on the last 2 years. I can’t wait to retire and be home in SoCal and do something active each day soon. I am currently down 12 lbs in the last 2 months. Have a long way to go. It’s encouraging to see many winning the struggle.

We are home until tomorrow then back up north. The first 3 days we were home I walked and went paddling for hours on day 4 I was so sore. Being a week long warrior once every 6 weeks is no way to achieve fitness. But until I am home permanently it’s all I can do.

Best of luck to everyone with a goal.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 1, 2020)

I’ve been doing the keto diet for a few weeks now and I feel great. My LDL even went down.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 1, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I’ve been doing the keto diet for a few weeks now and I feel great. My LDL even went down.


Low-carb works for a lot of people, especially men.  Rick lost so much weight on low-carb a few years ago, about six years back, I think, that he lost his wedding ring.  It just fell off of his finger while he was working in our huge yard.  We never found it and had to replace the darned thing.  He is so skinny.  I am so jealous.  

When I posted in our Strive4Health FB group that I have a lot of loose skin, people told me to wear it as a badge of honor.  I won't be too graphic here, but my arms are just one of the issues I have.  They are pretty saggy.  I don't feel comfortable wearing short sleeves, unless they go almost to the elbow.  

I don't mind a lot because health is more important in the long run.  If insurance would take care of a few places, like my tummy and buttocks, I would be on the list, but we have Kaiser and they do not do tummy tucks and the like.  One lady in the group said she had work done.  I am sure it was at her expense.  

What has surprised me most about my weight loss, and being so close to goal, is that my wrists and fingers are still much bigger than average.  Our daughter wears a size 4 ring, and I think mine are size 8 or 9.   I take after my grandma and mom, and my sisters are the same.  My sister-in-law at 280 pounds (she is now 190 and gaining weight after gastric bypass a few years ago) has always had much smaller wrists and fingers than me.  My heaviest was 234.  My wrists never got smaller.  The bracelets my MIL had (she died recently) do not fit me at all.  They are way too small.  She was a slight lady.  

It was eye opening because just this morning I thought back on watches that I purchased over the years, I realized I always bought the bigger band for my Mickey watches, or I had to buy a man's watch.  I would pay extra for the bigger band, and so my expectations of small wrists were rather comical.  If my wrists at 35 at135 pounds were big, why would they be smaller now at 65 and heavier than I was back then?  Same with my fingers.  My arthritis has made my fingers bigger.  And my hands look like my grandma's at 90, so that's just not good.  Wrinkly, dry looking hands.


----------



## Panina (Sep 1, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Low-carb works for a lot of people, especially men.  Rick lost so much weight on low-carb a few years ago, about six years back, I think, that he lost his wedding ring.  It just fell off of his finger while he was working in our huge yard.  We never found it and had to replace the darned thing.  He is so skinny.  I am so jealous.
> 
> When I posted in our Strive4Health FB group that I have a lot of loose skin, people told me to wear it as a badge of honor.  I won't be too graphic here, but my arms are just one of the issues I have.  They are pretty saggy.  I don't feel comfortable wearing short sleeves, unless they go almost to the elbow.
> 
> ...


I find using a good moisturizer on the wrinkly areas has helped tremendously.  Where there wasn’t extra skin the moisturizer did the job.

Excess skin is another problem.  If not too much exercising to promote muscle buildup might help by filling in the area.  So far I have a bit of wrinkly on my under chin. If I keep my head tall it is not noticeable.  I just got a yoga dvd especially for my problem area.  Will try that too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 1, 2020)

Panina said:


> I find using a good moisturizer on the wrinkly areas has helped tremendously.  Where there wasn’t extra skin the moisturizer did the job.
> 
> Excess skin is another problem.  If not too much exercising to promote muscle buildup might help by filling in the area.  So far I have a bit of wrinkly on my under chin. If I keep my head tall it is not noticeable.  I just got a yoga dvd especially for my problem area.  Will try that too.


I use L'occitane night moisturizer.  I may switch to Estee Lauder, if they have some free things to go with it.  Estee Lauder has a serum that I used to buy, but I never noticed a difference and thought it was a waste of money.  It's in eye dropper bottles.  I have a friend who swears by it.  I haven't used it in 30 years.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What has surprised me most about my weight loss, and being so close to goal, is that my wrists and fingers are still much bigger than average.  Our daughter wears a size 4 ring, and I think mine are size 8 or 9.   I take after my grandma and mom, and my sisters are the same.  My sister-in-law at 280 pounds (she is now 190 and gaining weight after gastric bypass a few years ago) has always had much smaller wrists and fingers than me.  My heaviest was 234.  My wrists never got smaller.  The bracelets my MIL had (she died recently) do not fit me at all.  They are way too small.  She was a slight lady.



My fingers seemed to have stayed the same when I was up to 210 pounds, or down to 135 pounds.  At least my wedding ring has always fit.  However when I was at my heaviest I was afraid that I was going to have to have my ring cut off and that was one of the things that motivated me to lose weight.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 1, 2020)

turkel said:


> I think it is really sad when women judge other women for their cosmetic choices. Please try to be civil.....



Alleluia! Very sad indeed.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2020)

[Never mind]


----------



## nomoretslt (Sep 1, 2020)

Haven’t checked in for a while.  @rickandcindy23 ... so sorry about Rick’s stepmother.  And what a horrid trip home that must have been.  Sounds like she was a good woman.  I still miss my mother in law.

Happy to report I’m still at my lowest weight in a long time.  Now that we’ve sold our home and am living in DDs place temporarily, I am soooo relaxed and unstressed, have lots of time to take walks and swim.  Nearly no snacking.  Just too busy...lots of things to go thru and donate or toss....12 carloads of stuff was brought here.  

Also finally went to see a new doctor regarding my sleep apnea.  I’m glad he agreed to an at home sleep study.  Haven’t had a study in years and am not very vigilant about wearing the mask every night.  DH tells me I don’t make the noises I used to when I don’t wear it.

Congrats to all making headway.  It’s not easy.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 1, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> How is it going, all of you who are working on health?
> 
> Without being too personal and graphic, I had an issue last week that was unexpected.  I had to go to the doctor Monday because I was having pain just under my ribcage.  It was not what I thought, my gallbladder acting up, it was simple constipation.  The extra fiber I am adding to my coffee in the morning (Benefiber) was not enough to keep me cleared out, apparently.  I drink a lot of water but added another quart to each day, and I had to take Miralax for 3 days to get things moving.  I lost two pounds right after.  That is not a true weight loss, admittedly but it did show on the scale.  I may have to do that Miralax once in a while.  I bought the big-size bottle equivalent at Costco.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the loss of your good friend.

Your sleep may be troubled by the physical pain but also the heartbreak.  The extra work of cleaning out the townhouse could be distracting you from enough water.  I would suspect the work is causing you to sweat more and get dehydrated.  More water.  I find taking my vitamin c and magnesium together at bedtime is much easier on the system than any laxative. If I've been dehydrated for a couple days a double dose is best to get back on track.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 1, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> How is it going, all of you who are working on health?



My nurse friend helped me get comfortable with my blood testing kit.   I’ve had it since winter but wanted someone who knew what to do walk me through it the first time.

I’ve found my resting number. Then I’ve checked the numbers on meals I suspected might spike my insulin. Good so far.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 2, 2020)

Quilter said:


> Sorry for the loss of your good friend.
> 
> Your sleep may be troubled by the physical pain but also the heartbreak.  The extra work of cleaning out the townhouse could be distracting you from enough water.  I would suspect the work is causing you to sweat more and get dehydrated.  More water.  I find taking my vitamin c and magnesium together at bedtime is much easier on the system than any laxative. If I've been dehydrated for a couple days a double dose is best to get back on track.


Magnesium.  I forgot about that as a natural remedy.  I am going to take some for the next three nights.  

Could be dehydration.  I started keeping track of my water a little better.  

I found out that Optavia has discontinued the chocolate chip pancakes.  They already discontinued the chocolate cherry shake, my favorite, and the orange shake, another favorite.  I can see my transition being a little easier with this pancake recipe:  


2 eggs
2 scoop whey protein powder 
1 tsp baking powder
6 tbsp water or almond milk
cooking spray, butter, or coconut oil to grease pan
I would also use vanilla and cinnamon to give them some flavor.  This makes six servings, 58 calories per serving.  I might find another recipe with some almond flour, since I have it in the cupboard, anyway.  

I eat a pancake every morning and a brownie before bed each night, those are two of my favorite fuelings.  I think a lot of these fuelings can be replicated with a little bit of work.  Also, page 278 of the book has great fueling ideas for maintenance.  What I needed was to lose the weight quickly and without a lot of effort.  I could lose weight with WW, if I would give it a good try, but it requires a lot of planning and cooking.  I needed something very easy, and this was it.  I highly recommend this program to anyone who is looking for a quick weight loss and knows that it's going to be work to maintain it.  I am ready to put in that effort.  

I don't think I will be a coach, however, because I see me getting off of the foods pretty soon.  I need a protein brownie recipe.  You know it's possible because Optavia's is made with protein powder.  I just have to limit my eating to a small dab.  

Can anyone recommend a good whey protein powder for shakes and pancakes, and maybe brownies?  I see a few brands at Costco, never bought any of them.  

Has anyone tried the Pure Protein shakes?  They have more calories than the fueling shakes.  Trying to replace the fuelings with something low-calorie.


----------



## chellej (Sep 2, 2020)

I like the pure protein shakes....many others upset my stomach but the pure protein do not


----------



## chellej (Sep 2, 2020)

A few years ago I followed the metabolic miracle and lost 35 lbs.  It is basically NO Carbs.  As soon as I stopped the weight came right back.  I love carbs...so doing that long term is just not feasible to me...I want to enjoy food.   

I am now trying another program which limits carbs to 60 g per day and only certain things have to be counted...fruit, bread, pasta.  I try to stick to 20 g per meal and with this program if you eat carbs you eat good fats with it.   I do like the ideas of the fuelings because that is how I prefer to eat so I printed out Cindy's list and bought Dr. Anderson's book for my kindle and will read it on vacation next week.  I am more concerned about getting my blood sugar under control so I don't have to make the jump to insulin.  I've lost 9 lbs and my morning blood sugar is down 30 to 50 pts  ... drop has been very slowly but that's ok....hopefully I will be able to maintain the loss.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 2, 2020)

You can buy very similar foods to Optavia through Nutmeg State Nutrition. I have been purchasing food through Nutmeg State for years. I noticed their food is about half the price of Optavia. For example, their chocolate chip pancakes are $12.89. Nutmeg State offers 20% or more off and free shipping on every order if you buy a certain amount. I will consider using their fuelings instead of Optavia over the longer term. The calorie counts are different for some of their products so while you are doing Optavia, not all of their products can be used.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 2, 2020)

chellej said:


> A few years ago I followed the metabolic miracle and lost 35 lbs.  It is basically NO Carbs.  As soon as I stopped the weight came right back.  I love carbs...so doing that long term is just not feasible to me...I want to enjoy food.
> 
> I am now trying another program which limits carbs to 60 g per day and only certain things have to be counted...fruit, bread, pasta.  I try to stick to 20 g per meal and with this program if you eat carbs you eat good fats with it.   I do like the ideas of the fuelings because that is how I prefer to eat so I printed out Cindy's list and bought Dr. Anderson's book for my kindle and will read it on vacation next week.  I am more concerned about getting my blood sugar under control so I don't have to make the jump to insulin.  I've lost 9 lbs and my morning blood sugar is down 30 to 50 pts  ... drop has been very slowly but that's ok....hopefully I will be able to maintain the loss.



Just wondering which book by Dr Anderson did you get for your Kindle? I am looking online and only one is available for the Kindle but it is not the Habits of Health or Life Book. I wish all the books were available on the Kindle.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 2, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> You can buy very similar foods to Optavia through Nutmeg State Nutrition. I have been purchasing food through Nutmeg State for years. I noticed their food is about half the price of Optavia. For example, their chocolate chip pancakes are $12.89. Nutmeg State offers 20% or more off and free shipping on every order if you buy a certain amount. I will consider using their fuelings instead of Optavia over the longer term. The calorie counts are different for some of their products so while you are doing Optavia, not all of their products can be used.


That is so great.  I will look at that website.  I just know I will maintain with the information in the book.  I really like the provided food, but I don't like that curry almond coconut bar at all.  That is not a favorite.  I just got one yesterday.  

Another fueling replacement I can do are the Built Bars.  They are similar in calorie count.  I think it's the ideal replacement for the bars.  They are less expensive but not cheap.  

You would think Amway or Herbal Life would have a program very similar to this one.  I have looked into both and couldn't find a thing.  We used to do Amway.  I love their products.  I am unfamiliar with Herbal Life.  

Chelle, the key is definitely small meals, six smaller meals a day, 2-3 hours between each one, to keep you from any feeling of hunger.  By the time you feel a hunger pang, it's too late.  That is what I understand from my reading of the book.  I have gone 4.5 hours a few times while cleaning at Mom's.  I had to start setting alarms to remind me to eat.  I did that in the beginning.  I lose track of time.  Last night Rick said, "How long since your last fueling?"  This was at dinner, around 6 PM.  I said, I think 1:30.  He gave me a look that I cannot deny was judgmental.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 2, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That is so great.  I will look at that website.  I just know I will maintain with the information in the book.  I really like the provided food, but I don't like that curry almond coconut bar at all.  That is not a favorite.  I just got one yesterday.
> 
> Another fueling replacement I can do are the Built Bars.  They are similar in calorie count.  I think it's the ideal replacement for the bars.  They are less expensive but not cheap.
> 
> ...



Their pancakes and most of their shakes are 100 calories so those are comparable. They have an orange shake that you might like and they have the chocolate chip pancakes. Their protein bars are higher in calories about 150-160 Cal than Optavia. I love their bars compared to grocery store bars because they are lower in sugar than what you can find at the grocery store. They have some cakes that range from 120-130 calories which is higher than Optavia. This would be okay for the maintenance phase. I have used their shakes, bars, soups, drinks and a few other products. Their soups are very good and low in calories. They have many flavors of shakes and many types of bars. Most of their products are 15 grams of protein so that part is great.


----------



## chellej (Sep 2, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Just wondering which book by Dr Anderson did you get for your Kindle? I am looking online and only one is available for the Kindle but it is not the Habits of Health or Life Book. I wish all the books were available on the Kindle.



Discover your optimal health





__





						Discover Your Optimal Health: The Guide to Taking Control of Your Weight, Your Vitality, Your Life - Kindle edition by Andersen, Wayne Scott. Health, Fitness & Dieting Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
					

Discover Your Optimal Health: The Guide to Taking Control of Your Weight, Your Vitality, Your Life - Kindle edition by Andersen, Wayne Scott. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading...



					www.amazon.com


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 2, 2020)

I have not read that book.  It's probably really good.  The Habits of Health book has opened my eyes to a lot of my bad habits.  I find myself on my feet more, outside in the sunlight more, and I am walking regularly, but not long distances.  I will walk to the park with my granddaughter and not drive her there.  She begs me to drive her.  I told her she can walk.  She is almost six.


----------



## bluehende (Sep 2, 2020)

wrong thread


----------



## Quilter (Sep 2, 2020)

Habits.   They are so strong.

Today I had good (late) breakfast of a couple scrambled eggs and roasted veggies leftover from last night.   My morning begins with collagen in my coffee so breakfast is around 11.   At 1:30 I was on my way to run errands with a stop at my doctor's office for melatonin and thyroid (Nature Throid).   I got there about 2:30 after a couple calls back and forth because they couldn't find a record of the thyroid I was prescribed in May.   I don't do well with conflict and having 2 people in the office say I hadn't been prescribed it was bothersome as I was coming to the limit of breakfast holding me.   

On the drive home I passed a Dunkin' Donuts.   Just about 3.   Then it hit me strong!   The craving for a chocolate covered cream filled donut.   It was at least 1/2 hour home with highway travel.   More stress.   I thought my weight was so good this morning that a stop at Tim Horton's for donut and coffee would be fine.   The other thought was just get home and make my smoothie.   I argued with myself most of the way home until the smoothie side of me won.   That meant I wouldn't be stopping at Kroger to pick up script, take back the bottles rattling around in the back of the car or get the couple items on my list.   Another day for that.  

The smoothie was wonderful.   I won that battle.   

Tonight I lost the next battle.

Our dear neighbors have 3 boys who they have decided to homeschool.   We live very much like a village on our private drive.   In each other's yards several times a day.   Yesterday the boys made the rounds passing out little white Chinese restaurant type boxes.  They said it was cookies they had made (home ec?).   DH was away tonight so I had dinner by myself.   After I fixed a cup of peppermint tea and looked in that little box.   3 chocolate chip cookies.   I could have had one but that's not the way I roll.   They weren't even the best cc cookies (although the little boys are adorable).   Cookies are an old habit.   

It gives me the opportunity to blood test.

I took tomatoes around to neighbors today.   One gave me blueberry banana muffins in return.   At least it's gluten free flour.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 2, 2020)

My neighbor is always giving me tempting things to eat.  They baked peach cobbler, which is my favorite at this time of year.  Palisades Peaches are a big deal in CO.  

I didn't eat it, but I kept smelling it.  It was still hot from the oven and all bubbly.  Rick doesn't even like peaches, so we gave it to my stepdad, who eats with us each night.  He said it was good.  I told him I don't want to hear about it.

The lady across the street is my coach, and she brings me zucchini from her garden.  Much more my style.


----------



## Cornell (Sep 2, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My neighbor is always giving me tempting things to eat.  They baked peach cobbler, which is my favorite at this time of year.  Palisades Peaches are a big deal in CO.
> 
> I didn't eat it, but I kept smelling it.  It was still hot from the oven and all bubbly.  Rick doesn't even like peaches, so we gave it to my stepdad, who eats with us each night.  He said it was good.  I told him I don't want to hear about it.
> 
> The lady across the street is my coach, and she brings me zucchini from her garden.  Much more my style.


Your neighborhood sounds like a slice of heaven.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 2, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My neighbor is always giving me tempting things to eat.  They baked peach cobbler, which is my favorite at this time of year.  Palisades Peaches are a big deal in CO.
> 
> I didn't eat it, but I kept smelling it.  It was still hot from the oven and all bubbly.  Rick doesn't even like peaches, so we gave it to my stepdad, who eats with us each night.  He said it was good.  I told him I don't want to hear about it.
> 
> The lady across the street is my coach, and she brings me zucchini from her garden.  Much more my style.



I love apple cobbler. We found a low calorie way to mimic it. We bake apples with oatmeal. It is delicious. Maybe that will work with peaches.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 2, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I love apple cobbler. We found a low calorie way to mimic it. We bake apples with oatmeal. It is delicious. Maybe that will work with peaches.


Oh, yes, maybe, but I cannot have peaches until maintenance.  

Something my coach's coach (Amber and Panina knows her) is worried about is my attachment to artificial sweetener, specifically saccharine.  I use it in my coffee in the AM.  I guess that is a no-no.  I cannot do coffee or tea without it, but I don't drink diet soda at all.  I can control it, when I add it myself.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 3, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Oh, yes, maybe, but I cannot have peaches until maintenance.
> 
> Something my coach's coach (Amber and Panina knows her) is worried about is my attachment to artificial sweetener, specifically saccharine.  I use it in my coffee in the AM.  I guess that is a no-no.  I cannot do coffee or tea without it, but I don't drink diet soda at all.  I can control it, when I add it myself.



My coach wanted me to talk to her coach. Her coach introduced herself as my coach’s business coach. I had a bad internet connection that day so we have to end the call before I could ask her any questions. Since then, I have been wondering my my coach would want me to talk to her coach. Do you know why? It felt a bit like an MLM scheme but maybe there is a legitimate reason?

On the issue of artificial sweetener, if you are losing weight and not going overboard with it, then it would seem okay to me. When we are eating sugar free products that are allowed on Optavia, don’t those have artificial sweeteners? Does Optavia prefer if we use real sugar instead of artificial sweeteners? Their products all have some sugar.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 3, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> My coach wanted me to talk to her coach. Her coach introduced herself as my coach’s business coach. I had a bad internet connection that day so we have to end the call before I could ask her any questions. Since then, I have been wondering my my coach would want me to talk to her coach. Do you know why? It felt a bit like an MLM scheme but maybe there is a legitimate reason?
> 
> On the issue of artificial sweetener, if you are losing weight and not going overboard with it, then it would seem okay to me. When we are eating sugar free products that are allowed on Optavia, don’t those have artificial sweeteners? Does Optavia prefer if we use real sugar instead of artificial sweeteners? Their products all have some sugar.


Yes, the foods do have artificial sweetener, which my coach Rachael pointed out to me because Amber chastized me pretty good over saccharine.  

It is a multi-level marketing program.  At least I suspect so.  I haven't really talked to Rachael much about it.  I am looking to maintain after one more order early next month, then I am done.  I cannot keep buying the food, it's too much money, and I am looking at the Nutmeg Nutrition website for alternatives.  I also saw Keto cereal to use instead of the Crunchy O's on Facebook.  

I really want to try Built Bars, too.  I hear advertisements for them, and people on our FB group keep talking about them.  The posts get taken down because the coaches don't make money on those.  Coaches deserve a little income for what they do.  I have no idea how they make money, exactly.

I want to take Optavia food to Disney World in October because I know it will keep me honest.  Then I have to start maintenance, and I need to be on it long enough for comfort for our December trip.  I cannot gain the weight back.  

I keep looking at recipes for replacement brownies that I can bake without guilt.  I love those Optavia brownies, even though they are not very filling.  That just shows me how I would overeat on sweets, if I didn't have the portion control of the products.  Hmmm.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 3, 2020)

What collagen product do you buy, @Quilter  I keep seeing collagen protein 30-minute commercials on TBN.  I have been considering it because I have pain in my feet that has not gotten better with this program, even though I have lost so much weight.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 3, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, the foods do have artificial sweetener, which my coach Rachael pointed out to me because Amber chastized me pretty good over saccharine.
> 
> It is a multi-level marketing program.  At least I suspect so.  I haven't really talked to Rachael much about it.  I am looking to maintain after one more order early next month, then I am done.  I cannot keep buying the food, it's too much money, and I am looking at the Nutmeg Nutrition website for alternatives.  I also saw Keto cereal to use instead of the Crunchy O's on Facebook.
> 
> ...



I ordered the pancakes and cakes from Nutmeg State Nutrition to see if they taste similar to Optavia. I have been drinking the chocolate salted caramel shake from Nutmeg and it is delicious. I like it better than Optavia’s chocolate shake. I must admit it took me awhile to adjust to Optavia’s shakes. I have Nutmeg’s orange creamsicle shake and plan to try it this week. I have been thinking of whether it makes sense to switch to Nutmeg’s products now that I understand the Optavia program. The calories are more or less the same as Optavia except for the bars which tend to be 150-160 cal. But that is only 40-50 cal more than Optavia and if I only eat one per day, and give up a snack, it would be the same. I would lose the coaching though. 

I suspect coaches earn 50% or so of the revenue generated by the clients. It seems Optavia marks up the food by double compared to Nutmeg. I have read some stories by coaches and some have been able to quit their day jobs bc they make more money with Optavia. I am glad the program is able to help them have a good career.

I am lucky in that I have not been having food cravings. My problems is I crave alcohol. When I drink alcohol, then I crave extra fuelings. This is my Achilles heal.

You should definitely take the fuelings with you on vacation. I am spending 8 days at Pismo Beach and I brought my fuelings along.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 3, 2020)

I buy 


rickandcindy23 said:


> What collagen product do you buy, @Quilter  I keep seeing collagen protein 30-minute commercials on TBN.  I have been considering it because I have pain in my feet that has not gotten better with this program, even though I have lost so much weight.




Trim Healthy Mama collagen.  I also use these items from them:

Baking Blend (Tonight i used it to bread my oven fried chicken.  The other night i used it as the breading in eggplant Parmesan.)  I don’t bake goodies much with it.  My friends do but they use the super sweet and gentle sweet in the recipes.  I don’t.)
Nutritional yeast 
Collagen
Whey
Baobab
Stevia
Gelatin


----------



## Quilter (Sep 3, 2020)

I don’t know how Simple Mills products fit into the Optiva maintenance but I’m liking them.  Brownies, cakes. pizza dough.  A couple of the crackers.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 3, 2020)

Quilter said:


> I don’t know how Simple Mills products fit into the Optiva maintenance but I’m liking them.  Brownies, cakes. pizza dough.  A couple of the crackers.



Simple Mills products are probably fine for maintenance stage but they are low in protein and a little higher in sugar so they probably will not fill you up as much.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 4, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Simple Mills products are probably fine for maintenance stage but they are low in protein and a little higher in sugar so they probably will not fill you up as much.



My 2 fav crackers are cheddar cheese and the rosemary sea salt. The box says serving size 17 crackers at a gram of carb per cracker and 3 grams protein per serving.

My style would probably be 5-10 crackers.  Add some cheese to the plate.  Maybe some olives or Bubbies pickle.  Couple slices of apple or sundried tomatoes.  Maybe some of my nut mixture which is a Dr. Hyman recipe.  So cracker carbs would be combined with other proteins.

It would be a snack/meal.  We call it “bits”, a term we picked up from a British woman running a B&B in Provence.

We combine the brownies and cakes (made as muffins) with homemade chantilly cream. 3 ingredients: heavy whipping cream, vanilla and 1/16 tsp. stevia.

These are special day treats.  Not everyday.

Now that I’m checking my blood glucose I can see how they’re affecting me.  So far it’s not an issue with the weight or giving me any feeling that my sugar is rising and crashing.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 4, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What collagen product do you buy, @Quilter  I keep seeing collagen protein 30-minute commercials on TBN.  I have been considering it because I have pain in my feet that has not gotten better with this program, even though I have lost so much weight.


My girlfriend had foot pain for years after damaging her foot by walking too much on a slanted beach.

She cut out lectins and found the inflammation in her body decreased and foot pain was gone.

I had neuroma and plantar fasciitis.  Found a pair of Cloud stepper sandals (Clarks) and Abeo boots that worked.  Wore only those for about 6 months.  Had to wear sandals around the house as slippers.  Found other Cloud Stepper styles that worked.  I put the insoles from the Abeo boots in casual shoes.  Did lots of down dog stretch, massages and chiropractor.  Feet are good now.  They act up if I wear certain shoes or garden boots too much.  Garden boots also mess with my knees if I wear them long time.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2020)

Quilter said:


> My girlfriend had foot pain for years after damaging her foot by walking too much on a slanted beach.
> 
> She cut out lectins and found the inflammation in her body decreased and foot pain was gone.
> 
> I had neuroma and plantar fasciitis.  Found a pair of Cloud stepper sandals (Clarks) and Abeo boots that worked.  Wore only those for about 6 months.  Had to wear sandals around the house as slippers.  Found other Cloud Stepper styles that worked.  I put the insoles from the Abeo boots in casual shoes.  Did lots of down dog stretch, massages and chiropractor.  Feet are good now.  They act up if I wear certain shoes or garden boots too much.  Garden boots also mess with my knees if I wear them long time.


I had plantar fascitis years ago and got the Good Feet insoles.  They were a cure for that pain within a few months.  I need to go back and get refitted for maybe different ones again.  After you buy, you can go back as often as you want for new insoles.  They just sell you more cushions, which are pricey, but worth it.  The cushions do wear out.  I know that wearing the wrong insoles can be detrimental.

I walk just a mile or two and suffer with pain, mostly in my right foot.  We go to Disney World in October.  I am walking to get used to Disney by then.  We only have 3 days, and so three days means a lot more time in the parks each day.  No leaving after 1 PM.  

I had the doctor do an x-ray on that foot about 3 years ago, and he said it's a healthy foot but some arthritis.  Rick read somewhere that crossing one's feet is not good for the muscles, and I do that a lot in my recliner at night.  I try to catch myself and correct it.   I was outside yesterday for hours, just watering my flowers and tomatoes and picking up sticks and debris from our oversized yard (we are so sorry we chose a .4 acre yard), I had some pain in my foot, but not terrible.  I know how far I can push it before it gets bad.


----------



## Panina (Sep 4, 2020)

I find as I have lost weight new areas of pain pop up. Probably the fat not there cushioning.

For example a few weeks ago started with some numbness in my big toe.  Use to walk barefoot in the house.  Immediately put on my Merrill sandals as slippers and now all is good.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I ordered the pancakes and cakes from Nutmeg State Nutrition to see if they taste similar to Optavia. I have been drinking the chocolate salted caramel shake from Nutmeg and it is delicious. I like it better than Optavia’s chocolate shake. I must admit it took me awhile to adjust to Optavia’s shakes. I have Nutmeg’s orange creamsicle shake and plan to try it this week. I have been thinking of whether it makes sense to switch to Nutmeg’s products now that I understand the Optavia program. The calories are more or less the same as Optavia except for the bars which tend to be 150-160 cal. But that is only 40-50 cal more than Optavia and if I only eat one per day, and give up a snack, it would be the same. I would lose the coaching though.
> 
> I suspect coaches earn 50% or so of the revenue generated by the clients. It seems Optavia marks up the food by double compared to Nutmeg. I have read some stories by coaches and some have been able to quit their day jobs bc they make more money with Optavia. I am glad the program is able to help them have a good career.
> 
> ...


Let me know what you think of the other foods.  I know that making my own can work, especially the pancakes.  That could save a lot of money for me.  Most of the recipes I find to replace my fuelings seem to be geared to a keto diet.  I am definitely going to try some different brownies.  I am worried about fat after following this balanced diet so long.  But those protein pancakes in that recipe I posted above will probably fit my lifestyle really well.  I need protein and I love pancakes for breakfast.  I can have two of those on maintenance.


----------



## Panina (Sep 4, 2020)

So just came back from my doctors appointment and she said to me “You look great.  You look 20 lbs lighter then you weigh”.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2020)

Panina said:


> I find as I have lost weight new areas of pain pop up. Probably the fat not there cushioning.
> 
> For example a few weeks ago started with some numbness in my big toe.  Use to walk barefoot in the house.  Immediately put on my Merrill sandals as slippers and now all is good.


I have a major vein going up my left leg from my ankle, and it hurts sometimes.  I never had that vein so visible before.  Always had pain in my right foot, but this is new with the left ankle.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2020)

Panina said:


> So just came back from my doctors appointment and she said to me “You look great.  You look 20 lbs lighter then you weigh”.


My doctor was so happy with my weight loss, but he warned me that any step backward could create a backslide.  He is pretty close to my age, and he has seen so many diets like this that result in weight gain after going off of the program.  I cannot do that.  I have to be consistent with this, and I will keep the weight off, even if I have to stay at 1,100 calories a day.  I cannot go back to that.  I will not.

This thread helps me more with my attitude than the Strive4Health FB group.  I see a lot of backsliders on that group who come to get support because they cannot make healthy decisions consistently.  I want to say, "The food is expensive, the decision has to be yours, you have to stick with it or just go back to where you were."  But that is too brutal to post, and I know it would be taken down.  Some of those women are young and haven't been down the roads I have been, and they just do not seem to realize that the weight loss is either a game, like Weight Watchers and Keto were for me, or it's your life.  Now I know the truth: It's my life, no longer a game.   I was pre-diabetic and miserable, and my investment in this food  was always supposed to be temporary but a quick way to get to my goal.  I saw Rachael and knew that whatever she was doing I was going to do it.  It was a way to get to goal, and my constant planning for my future fuelings and the reading of the book is how I am going to stick to it for the rest of my life.

As I have said before, this was a miracle for me.  An absolute God-given miracle.  It came along at exactly the right time.  I highly recommend the program to anyone who wants to lose weight, but get off of the foods as soon as you can and create a backup plan that works.  I pray that mine will work.


----------



## Panina (Sep 4, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have a major vein going up my left leg from my ankle, and it hurts sometimes.  I never had that vein so visible before.  Always had pain in my right foot, but this is new with the left ankle.


I have an ugly vein behind one of my knees from a car accident years ago.  Now with the weight loss it is more noticeable plus there are others I can see now.  All over my body I have noticed things I never noticed before I lost weight.  Good thing I have freckles, hides them.


----------



## Panina (Sep 4, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My doctor was so happy with my weight loss, but he warned me that any step backward could create a backslide.  He is pretty close to my age, and he has seen so many diets like this that result in weight gain after going off of the program.  I cannot do that.  I have to be consistent with this, and I will keep the weight off, even if I have to stay at 1,100 calories a day.  I cannot go back to that.  I will not.
> 
> This thread helps me more with my attitude than the Strive4Health FB group.  I see a lot of backsliders on that group who come to get support because they cannot make healthy decisions consistently.  I want to say, "The food is expensive.  The decision has to be yours.  You have to stick with it or just go back to where you were."  But that is too brutal to post, and I know it would be taken down.  Some of those women are young and haven't been down the roads I have been, and they just do not seem to realize that the weight loss is either a game, like Weight Watchers and Keto were for me, or it's your life.  Now I know the truth: It's my life, no longer a game.   I was pre-diabetic and miserable, and my investment in this food  was always supposed to be temporary but a quick way to get to my goal.  I saw Rachael and knew that whatever she was doing I was going to do it.  it was a way to get to goal, and my constant planning for my future fuelings and the reading of the book is how I am going to stick it for the rest of my life.
> 
> As I have said before, this was a miracle for me.  An absolute God-given miracle.  It came along at exactly the right time.  I highly recommend the program to anyone who wants to lose weight, but get off of the foods as soon as you can and create a backup plan that works.  I pray that mine will work.


I get it.  We have to have awareness always not to slip back.  

I realize higher carb foods will be out of my food chain.  More then the weight loss, the inflammation being gone is my incentive.  Veggies will be a staple, the lower carb ones.  

The surprise is cheese.  It use to make me sick, no more, so giving up some things but able to have others And I love cheese.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2020)

Panina said:


> I get it.  We have to have awareness always not to slip back.
> 
> I realize higher carb foods will be out of my food chain.  More then the weight loss, the inflammation being gone is my incentive.  Veggies will be a staple, the lower carb ones.
> 
> The surprise is cheese.  It use to make me sick, no more, so giving up some things but able to have others And I love cheese.


Oh, yeah.  Cheese is great.  I am loving my cauliflower crust pizzas.  I have the Pampered Chef air fryer.  It's an amazing appliance.  I am trying coconut shrimp tomorrow in that thing.  

Our daughter has acid reflux and cut cheese, milk, yogurt, coffee and lots of her favorite things from her diet to solve the problem. I think she might be off track with cutting those out, considering she still has acid reflx.  So the changes she made may not be the answer.  I think she has an allergy of some sort but has yet to figure it out.  She is tiny but built like Rick.  She weighs about 105 pounds and is my height.  She is just built that way (tiny wrists, fingers and skinny little feet) and I am just so jealous.  She makes lots of homemade bread and bakes cakes and cookies every week.  She eats all of it.  Lucky girl that she doesn't take after my side of the family.  

What I do notice is that she eats half of her food at a restaurant and takes the rest home for the next day.  She never cleans her plate.  I was taught to clean my plate and do clean it.  I need to figure that out very soon.  I have 12 nine-inch plates for my lean and green meals, as Dr. A says we should do.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 5, 2020)

Still struggling with constipation.  How odd.  I didn't have that problem until the last two months or so.  Taking magnesium but may need to continue the Miralax.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 5, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Oh, yeah.  Cheese is great.  I am loving my cauliflower crust pizzas.  I have the Pampered Chef air fryer.  It's an amazing appliance.  I am trying coconut shrimp tomorrow in that thing.
> 
> Our daughter has acid reflux and cut cheese, milk, yogurt, coffee and lots of her favorite things from her diet to solve the problem. I think she might be off track with cutting those out, considering she still has acid reflx.  So the changes she made may not be the answer.  I think she has an allergy of some sort but has yet to figure it out.  She is tiny but built like Rick.  She weighs about 105 pounds and is my height.  She is just built that way (tiny wrists, fingers and skinny little feet) and I am just so jealous.  She makes lots of homemade bread and bakes cakes and cookies every week.  She eats all of it.  Lucky girl that she doesn't take after my side of the family.
> 
> What I do notice is that she eats half of her food at a restaurant and takes the rest home for the next day.  She never cleans her plate.  I was taught to clean my plate and do clean it.  I need to figure that out very soon.  I have 12 nine-inch plates for my lean and green meals, as Dr. A says we should do.


My BIL would say onions “bothered “ him.  Garlic too.  It was an endless list of things i cooked with regularly.

He’d come over and eat what I cooked. Later I would ask”how do you feel?” Fine, he’d say. It has taken a long time but he has finally agreed that it was other additives/preservatives in the prepared food that was causing his problems. 
Yesterday i asked him to help me put together a Trim Healthy Mama recipe.  A Timmy Bisque.  They are involved recipes with many ingredients but so worth it. The flavor has such depth.  He ate it with no problems last i asked.  The one ingredient that gave me concern was the noodles (I used Wonder Noodles from Thrive Market).


----------



## Quilter (Sep 5, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My doctor was so happy with my weight loss, but he warned me that any step backward could create a backslide.  He is pretty close to my age, and he has seen so many diets like this that result in weight gain after going off of the program.  I cannot do that.  I have to be consistent with this, and I will keep the weight off, even if I have to stay at 1,100 calories a day.  I cannot go back to that.  I will not.
> 
> This thread helps me more with my attitude than the Strive4Health FB group.  I see a lot of backsliders on that group who come to get support because they cannot make healthy decisions consistently.  I want to say, "The food is expensive, the decision has to be yours, you have to stick with it or just go back to where you were."  But that is too brutal to post, and I know it would be taken down.  Some of those women are young and haven't been down the roads I have been, and they just do not seem to realize that the weight loss is either a game, like Weight Watchers and Keto were for me, or it's your life.  Now I know the truth: It's my life, no longer a game.   I was pre-diabetic and miserable, and my investment in this food  was always supposed to be temporary but a quick way to get to my goal.  I saw Rachael and knew that whatever she was doing I was going to do it.  It was a way to get to goal, and my constant planning for my future fuelings and the reading of the book is how I am going to stick to it for the rest of my life.
> 
> As I have said before, this was a miracle for me.  An absolute God-given miracle.  It came along at exactly the right time.  I highly recommend the program to anyone who wants to lose weight, but get off of the foods as soon as you can and create a backup plan that works.  I pray that mine will work.



I highly recommend you look for Mark Hyman’s book “What The Heck Should I Eat” when you’re ready to transition away from the program food.  If the library doesn’t have it ask them to get it.

It’s an encyclopedia of food.  There is a companion cookbook but he also has recipes on his website.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 5, 2020)

I was in Better Health (food chain in our area) and saw one bottle left of Eden brand Ume Plum Vinegar.  I had no idea what it was but thought I’d give it a try.  Eden foods is a MI company.  
Looked it up today and was pleasantly surprised with the proposed benefits.  Will have to try it in salad dressing.  

Another recent experiment is sumac spice.  I saw it in a Za’atar recipe.  I’ve enjoyed trying new things and like Middle Eastern type recipes.
When i got home i put it on steamed broccoli with olive oil.  Yum!  I like the tang.  

Groats are another new food for us.  MH had a guy on his podcast raving about the benefits of Himilayan groats.  DH made a batch this morning.  I topped mine with a warmed mix of leftover veggies.  Topped with olive oil and red wine vinegar.


----------



## Panina (Sep 6, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Still struggling with constipation.  How odd.  I didn't have that problem until the last two months or so.  Taking magnesium but may need to continue the Miralax.


Didn’t you make some substitutions with Optavia fuels?  It could have made the difference


----------



## Panina (Sep 6, 2020)

This year I lost so far a total of 44 lbs.  With my SVT hospital health scare yesterday (details posted  In my Journey thread) I can just imagine with the extra weight my outcome might not have been as good.  In my mind the weight loss made me much healthier letting my body endure and recover from this medical emergency.

I now even have more incentive and desire to stay and live healthier.  I am so thankful that I finally found my way and am no longer using food as a drug.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 6, 2020)

I have been on the program for one year as of 9/3.  I am down 75 pounds.  3.5 to get to my goal, then I move to maintenance.  

I have been eating yogurt once a day and that is the only fueling I am replacing for now.  I am going to replace others later.  I even ordered Built Bars yesterday to replace my Optavia bars.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 7, 2020)

I ordered some protein powder a while back and it arrived with a warning that it could contain lead. Today I was looking at some other protein powders and it also had a warning. I wonder if anyone knows much about this?

Here is a Consumer Reports story on this topic. The Clean Label Project did the research study. They list the best and worst protein powders based on contaminants found in the research study.









						Arsenic, Lead Found in Popular Protein Supplements
					

Some protein supplements have a high level of toxic heavy metals, according to a report from the Clean Label Project. Consumer Reports explains what you need to know.



					www.consumerreports.org
				




Any thoughts on how concerned we should be?


----------



## Panina (Sep 7, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I ordered some protein powder a while back and it arrived with a warning that it could contain lead. Today I was looking at some other protein powders and it also had a warning. I wonder if anyone knows much about this?
> 
> Here is a Consumer Reports story on this topic. The Clean Label Project did the research study. They list the best and worst protein powders based on contaminants found in the research study.
> 
> ...


As I started reading this article I felt very concerned and as I continued and read “Plant-based proteins may have higher contamination levels because the plants are especially prone to absorbing heavy metals from soil” it occurred to me then the veggies, tofu, beans, etc., we eat should have the same problem thus everything we eat has risk.

Imo you can take any food product and find something wrong with it.


----------



## bluehende (Sep 7, 2020)

Clean Label Project’s Protein Powder Report Overlooks Basic…
					

Our mission is to improve global health through the development of standards and certifications that protect food, water, products and the environment.




					www.nsf.org


----------



## Quilter (Sep 19, 2020)

We've gotten very interested in watching Dr. Chatterjee's (UK) approach to instilling life changing habits to improve health.

I heard him on a recent Dr. Hyman podcast.   https://drhyman.com/blog/2020/09/02/podcast-ep133/.   He gave a simple suggestion of attaching a new "wannabe" habit to one that already exists, like making coffee.   I have put my hand weights in the kitchen and now while my coffee is brewing/draining I do a routine of stretches, weights, squats and countertop push offs.   He has a video to demonstrate some kitchen exercises:  https://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/n...e-shows-easy-five-minute-workout-kitchen.html

Searching for more info about him I found he had a docuseries on BBC "Doctor in the House".   We've watched all 7 episodes on YouTube.   Here's a start:  




If you do watch these and want to see an update on Nicola (fibromyalgia patient) she was on one of his podcasts 3 years after the show:  https://drchatterjee.com/what-chronic-illness-taught-me-with-nicola-singleton/

With regard to Panini's recent heart episode. . .      I've had extra electrical pathways for most of my life.   Had an ablation years ago.   Maybe it helped but I'm not sure as I still get the occasional racing heartbeat.   It's especially apparent if I haven't slept well, dehydrated, stressed.   While listening to a Dr. Chatterjee podcast this other doctor talks about how he has dealt with it:  https://drchatterjee.com/episode-4-food-medicine-dr-rupy-aujla/.   He starts the discussion around 9:46 into the podcast.


----------



## klpca (Sep 19, 2020)

Quilter said:


> We've gotten very interested in watching Dr. Chatterjee's (UK) approach to instilling life changing habits to improve health.
> 
> I heard him on a recent Dr. Hyman podcast.   https://drhyman.com/blog/2020/09/02/podcast-ep133/.   He gave a simple suggestion of attaching a new "wannabe" habit to one that already exists, like making coffee.   I have put my hand weights in the kitchen and now while my coffee is brewing/draining I do a routine of stretches, weights, squats and countertop push offs.   He has a video to demonstrate some kitchen exercises:  https://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/n...e-shows-easy-five-minute-workout-kitchen.html


Maybe it's a British thing? There was a woman on the Great British Bake Off (Val, I think) who walked in place while she was baking. It was a bit of a topic of discussion on the show.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 19, 2020)

Jack LaLanne always had exercises for moms to get some movement in during the day without taking a lot of time.  My mom watched him and did some of the exercises while we were playing.  

In the book, Dr. A's Habits of Health, Dr. Andersen talks a great deal about movement and even standing while on the phone to keep that from being a sit-down activity.  Lots of tips.  

I am hoping to maintain my loss for the next year, going to be very cautious and mindful of what I eat, and if I do that, I will be okay for the rest of my life.


----------



## Panina (Sep 19, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Jack LaLanne always had exercises for moms to get some movement in during the day without taking a lot of time.  My mom watched him and did some of the exercises while we were playing.
> 
> In the book, Dr. A's Habits of Health, Dr. Andersen talks a great deal about movement and even standing while on the phone to keep that from being a sit-down activity.  Lots of tips.
> 
> I am hoping to maintain my loss for the next year, going to be very cautious and mindful of what I eat, and if I do that, I will be okay for the rest of my life.


After 46 pounds off this year I wanted to try and maintain the weight a few weeks before losing more.  Twofold to learn how to and to give my skin time to catch up.   This week did the plan and added another fuel, protein and veggie each day.  I figured that was around 400-500 calories.  This week went up 1/2 lb. My first week not losing.  No doubt it is water weight gain as yesterday was a salty day, salmon, cheese and pickles. Yum.  I am happy how I look and now, much less then I weigh according to my doctor but do want to lose more, that internal fat.


----------



## Panina (Sep 19, 2020)

Quilter said:


> We've gotten very interested in watching Dr. Chatterjee's (UK) approach to instilling life changing habits to improve health.
> 
> I heard him on a recent Dr. Hyman podcast.   https://drhyman.com/blog/2020/09/02/podcast-ep133/.   He gave a simple suggestion of attaching a new "wannabe" habit to one that already exists, like making coffee.   I have put my hand weights in the kitchen and now while my coffee is brewing/draining I do a routine of stretches, weights, squats and countertop push offs.   He has a video to demonstrate some kitchen exercises:  https://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/n...e-shows-easy-five-minute-workout-kitchen.html
> 
> ...


I do believe stress and not enough sleep was part of the culprit of my heart episode.  Then the medicine my body didn’t like put me over the edge.   Also I had stopped taking my vitamin b12 as my last blood test showed it was slightly elevated, doctors orders.  What she didn’t take into affect was I had just taken it before the blood test so it would be elevated.  I was off it about 2 weeks when I notice my old sluggish symptoms were coming back.  Low b12 can cause a fast heart rate.  I am now taking it again and it makes a huge difference in me how I feel. 

I am so busy now with the move.  I will watch the dr. once settled. I am sure I will learn a bit.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Jack LaLanne always had exercises for moms to get some movement in during the day without taking a lot of time.  My mom watched him and did some of the exercises while we were playing.
> 
> In the book, Dr. A's Habits of Health, Dr. Andersen talks a great deal about movement and even standing while on the phone to keep that from being a sit-down activity.  Lots of tips.
> 
> I am hoping to maintain my loss for the next year, going to be very cautious and mindful of what I eat, and if I do that, I will be okay for the rest of my life.


The first time I lost weight I kept it off for several years.  But I wasn't "okay".  A bunch of stuff happened and I started gaining it back. Gained it all, plus more.  The second time around (after a few years of being overweight) I lost more slowly, got to a more maintainable weight and I've kept it off for 18 years now.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 19, 2020)

Luanne said:


> The first time I lost weight I kept it off for several years.  But I wasn't "okay".  A bunch of stuff happened and I started gaining it back. Gained it all, plus more.  The second time around (after a few years of being overweight) I lost more slowly, got to a more maintainable weight and I've kept it off for 18 years now.


Yay!  Success!  This is going to be me.  I have yo-yo dieted for years.  At 65, this is my last "diet."

I know what I have to do.  Eating six small meals a day is very easy for me.  I don't think I can ever eat ice cream or sugary snacks again, but I feel SO GOOD that I do not care.  I love the way I feel.  I haven't loved the way I feel for 30 years.  This is a game changer for me.  I love Optavia and the reading I am doing.  I know my prayers have been answered with this program.  God delivered me a miracle, and I am so grateful.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 19, 2020)

Panina said:


> I do believe stress and not enough sleep was part of the culprit of my heart episode.  Then the medicine my body didn’t like put me over the edge.   Also I had stopped taking my vitamin b12 as my last blood test showed it was slightly elevated, doctors orders.  What she didn’t take into affect was I had just taken it before the blood test so it would be elevated.  I was off it about 2 weeks when I notice my old sluggish symptoms were coming back.  Low b12 can cause a fast heart rate.  I am now taking it again and it makes a huge difference in me how I feel.
> 
> I am so busy now with the move.  I will watch the dr. once settled. I am sure I will learn a bit.



That’s interesting because I’ve also been prescribed B12 shots. Gotta confess that I’m not regular taking my supplements. I give the B12 injections to myself and it took me months to get my head around that.
I think supplement routines work synergetic with each other.  I’m not good “reading” my body reactions when they’re good but I’m really good at noticing the bad reactions.  So when they’re good I don’t make the connection between taking a supplement and having a good day.

I’ll try to be more aware.


----------



## Panina (Sep 19, 2020)

Quilter said:


> That’s interesting because I’ve also been prescribed B12 shots. Gotta confess that I’m not regular taking my supplements. I give the B12 injections to myself and it took me months to get my head around that.
> I think supplement routines work synergetic with each other.  I’m not good “reading” my body reactions when they’re good but I’m really good at noticing the bad reactions.  So when they’re good I don’t make the connection between taking a supplement and having a good day.
> 
> I’ll try to be more aware.


The brand integrative Therapeutics b-12 active cherry flavored chewable tables have been great for me.  I let them slowly dissolve under my tongue.  A natural doctor told me about them years ago.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 19, 2020)

I found Dr. A’s book on hoopla.  Now i can compare his plan with what I’ve been reading and listening to from Dr. Hyman and Chatterjee’s websites


----------



## CPNY (Sep 19, 2020)

Started keto diet when I got back from Orlando and packed on the poolside beer and bbq Weight. I haven’t had access to a gym since Mine is still closed in NYC. I’m down 24 pounds. Hoping to start some at home stuff on Monday (been extremely lazy). If I can do another. 20 by November I’ll be at my lowest in 10 years.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 19, 2020)

Quilter said:


> I found Dr. A’s book on hoopla.  Now i can compare his plan with what I’ve been reading and listening to from Dr. Hyman and Chatterjee’s websites



We went for a long  walk.  Im now into chapter 5 (1:40 mins of 6 hr. book) and so far he’s gone over what’s wrong with our “sick care” medical system.  Same news as other docs.  Im still waiting to get to his “lifestyle plan”.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 19, 2020)

Quilter said:


> We went for a long  walk.  Im now into chapter 5 (1:40 mins of 6 hr. book) and so far he’s gone over what’s wrong with our “sick care” medical system.  Same news as other docs.  Im still waiting to get to his “lifestyle plan”.


Dr. A's Habits of Health?  Or another one?  

The key is eating six times a day, keeping the body fueled constantly.  It's about the biggest difference I see in this program vs. the others.  

I have a friend who is eating only one meal a day to lose weight.  I told her to eat six times a day, small meals of 100 calories for at least four of them.  She looked at me like I lost my mind.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 19, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Dr. A's Habits of Health?  Or another one?
> 
> The key is eating six times a day, keeping the body fueled constantly.  It's about the biggest difference I see in this program vs. the others.
> 
> I have a friend who is eating only one meal a day to lose weight.  I told her to eat six times a day, small meals of 100 calories for at least four of them.  She looked at me like I lost my mind.



I believe it was written before Optiva.   discover you Optimal Health (2002).   

It's the talk in this thread about calories.   I want to find out how he incorporates calorie counting into his program.   I'm now 2:30 into the book.   The beginning has multiple questionnaires for someone to assess why they want to start and their stage of health.   I wouldn't have done well with it because I loathe questionnaires.   He made me lol when he talked about weight loss gimmicks.   He talks about habits and that resonates with me.   

It's been a year into my new lifestyle so I'm past that.   My reason for starting a new lifestyle was to find out what to eat if grains and sugar weren't options.   I didn't realize it would be a lifestyle change when I began.   I thought it was a merely matter of finding recipes that were appealing.   Finding Dr. Hyman led me to podcasts that changed many things in my lifestyle.   Changing our meal structure began by finding one recipe that felt really good.   That gave us the incentive to go for more.   Weight loss was a delightful side effect.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 21, 2020)

I’ve gotten to chapter 10 (2:40 into book).  He’s talking about kitchen redo.  Some things he suggests are to get rid of full fat foods.  Eat lean meats.  Sugar free jello.  These are things i don't do.  

Some of the things he suggests are things i do. Like eat more veggies and get rid of nutritionally empty processed foods.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 22, 2020)

I’m back with the book tonight.  I no sooner get into it before I find a correlation to a podcast I listened to today.  Dr. Chatterjee interviewing Peter Crone.









						How To Break Free From The Limitations Of Your Mind with Peter Crone - Dr Rangan Chatterjee
					

CAUTION ADVISED: this podcast contains swearing. Today, I welcome Peter Crone, aka ‘The Mind Architect’ back to the podcast. Peter is a writer, speaker and thought leader in human potential. He has worked with world-famous actors, athletes and the business elite yet what he has to say is just as...




					drchatterjee.com
				




Towards the end of the podcast they get into weight loss. Dr. A calls it “mindfulness” when making healthful choices to take care of yourself. Peter Crone has you think of yourself as a child you would care for.

The beginning of the podcast really related to another Lounge thread and difficult family relationships.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 23, 2020)

Finished the book last night.   I've wondered how Dr. A's plan differs from what I found as a new lifestyle.

Simply put it's the calorie counting, lack of low fat foods and limiting processed foods.   I can't say I eliminate all processed foods because the chocolate bars I eat are processed, the Jovial pasta is processed, the Simple Mills brownie and cake mixes are processed and on and on.  One thing I don't eat anymore is premixed yogurt that is low fat or contains fruit.   Too many carbs for too few ounces.   I eat full fat plain yogurt and mix in my own fruit and sweetener.    

Dr. A's lifestyle changes beyond the food are similar to the ones I've listened to many times through podcasts.   Those podcasts have been my coaches.   Meditation, mindfulness, exercise, breathing, community, encouragement, fasting.    

Dr. A's program is like the slogan of one of our local grocery stores. . .  "One stop shopping".   He includes it all.  

Of course all the real food is the same.   The pattern of timing is different.   Dr. A advocates 6 meals including the 100-200 calorie snacks.   I adopted the pattern advocated by Trim Healthy Mama.  They advocate 3 hours between meals on the premise that it takes about 3 hours to use up the fuel of a meal.   This is called intermittent fasting.   THM has 2 primary meal structures, one that is higher in fat (S which stands for satisfying) and another that is higher in carb (E which stands for energizing).   When they're mixed they're called crossovers.   While I followed that plan most of my meals were crossovers or S because those held me best for 3 hours.   E meals seemed to make me hungry.  I'm hypoglycemic.   DH can have a bowl of oatmeal and it doesn't make him hungry.   The hunger makes me think about food.  I have to think and plan for meals but during the 3 hours of a high fat meal I don't seem to constantly think about food and when I finally do I look at the clock and notice it's approaching 3-4 hours after my last meal.  Smoothies only seem to last a couple hours.   I'm going to try adding a Tbsp. of oil to them to see how that changes. Either MCT, coconut cream or olive oil.   I have to be careful with 1 Tbsp. of MCT.   Too much gives me funny head feeling. 

Another term I've learned over the year is "time restricted eating".    Eating occurs within a window of 10-12 hours.   That leaves a window of 12-14 hours of fasting.   Mainly while sleeping.   It's 10:30 a.m. and I've had coffee with collagen.   I'm hungry!   Eggs this morning.   That means I'll be done roughly 8 p.m. tonight which is normal since we go to bed 10ish.   

In summary I tell friends all I count is time.   Over the year we have tweaked our repertoire of go to meals.   DH recently said he wanted to increase his "go to" recipes so he got into my collection from nutritional cooking classes I've taken at a nearby hospital.   Made a wonderful fish dinner.   I pulled a THM cookbook from the shelf this morning to look for something new. 

In October I'll have a 2nd blood drawn since starting my year of change.   I'm very curious to chat with the doctor about the amount of fat we're eating and see the results of the tests.


----------



## Panina (Sep 23, 2020)

Imo there are so many lose weight plans that for some that could be the problem.  They  follow each  exactly, it becomes too restrictive, they go off and the cycle is repeated over and over looking for the magic formula.

It really comes down to finding a plan that you can tweak within reason and live with that works for you.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 23, 2020)

Panina said:


> Imo there are so many lose weight plans that for some that could be the problem.  They  follow each  exactly, it becomes too restrictive, they go off and the cycle is repeated over and over looking for the magic formula.
> 
> It really comes down to finding a plan that you can tweak within reason and live with that works for you.



That seems right.  I tried so many and failed at all.

BTW...  picked chicken fried rice for dinner


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2020)

Panina said:


> Imo there are so many lose weight plans that for some that could be the problem.  They  follow each  exactly, it becomes too restrictive, they go off and the cycle is repeated over and over looking for the magic formula.
> 
> It really comes down to finding a plan that you can tweak within reason and live with that works for you.


This was always me.  Just grabbing my fuelings every couple of hours is easy enough to keep me going until goal.  The ease of the program made me stick with it.  

I am at goal, actually, and I am thinking of going down another 10 pounds to get to that lower body fat.  I am unsure, however, because I feel so good where I am.  I am definitely hesitant to move to different foods for my fuelings.  I put off my next order and will hopefully not even follow through with that one.  I really am not wanting to continue with the precribed foods.  I am tired of the bars, especially after trying the Built Bars, and I am disappointed that the pancake is no longer an option.  I bought Birch Benders pancake mix to use after my three boxes are gone.  

I do worry that I am going to be unprepared with foods on the list in the book.  I am so used to grabbing something from the cupboard.


----------



## Panina (Sep 23, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This was always me.  Just grabbing my fuelings every couple of hours is easy enough to keep me going until goal.  The ease of the program made me stick with it.
> 
> I am at goal, actually, and I am thinking of going down another 10 pounds to get to that lower body fat.  I am unsure, however, because I feel so good where I am.  I am definitely hesitant to move to different foods for my fuelings.  I put off my next order and will hopefully not even follow through with that one.  I really am not wanting to continue with the precribed foods.  I am tired of the bars, especially after trying the Built Bars, and I am disappointed that the pancake is no longer an option.  I bought Birch Benders pancake mix to use after my three boxes are gone.
> 
> I do worry that I am going to be unprepared with foods on the list in the book.  I am so used to grabbing something from the cupboard.


 Congratulation on getting to goal. You can try maintenance and then later decide if you want to lose more.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Started keto diet when I got back from Orlando and packed on the poolside beer and bbq Weight. I haven’t had access to a gym since Mine is still closed in NYC. I’m down 24 pounds. Hoping to start some at home stuff on Monday (been extremely lazy). If I can do another. 20 by November I’ll be at my lowest in 10 years.


Rick can lose weight on Keto.  He and I did the diet together, and I lost 12 pounds, he lost so much weight, the doctor said he was under what he should be.  I was so jealous.  I can lose a little on Keto, but then I get to a plateau and don't stick with it.  I am really awful at following something that requires me to find stuff in the refrigerator to fix.  That has always been me. 

My lean and green on this program has gone from the ordinary stuff I did on Keto, to more elaborate meals.  My Keto ordinary meal was slices of roast beef and salad.  Now I cook more.  I love the recipes found on our FB page for Optavia. I also bought some recipes from foodiqueen.com.  Michelle Gray has some great recipes for the Optavia program, but she will not call it Optavia because we are not allowed to say the name "out there" on the net and agree to that when we sign up, but it hasn't stopped me from talking about it on TUG.  

When I announced on FB that I was doing Optavia, my coach's coach got very upset and unfriended me on FB.  That was just stupid.  I have less than 100 friends, and I was just bragging up the program.  I admit that I should not say Optavia on the net.  Optavia is a bad word.  

The sour cream beef recipe I recently bought in packet B, OMG!  Rick and my stepdad really enjoyed that one, too, so I will make it next week again.  It was really good.  Lots of recipes have things I wouldn't have on hand, but that one was just perfect for what I always have available to cook.

Tonight, I will be having a stuffed pepper skillet made with canned tomatoes, cauliflower rice, lean ground beef, and bell peppers. I love that one and will have leftovers a couple of times this week. Cauliflower rice is sold in packets in boxes at Costco, so not even frozen, so I love that option.  

My favorite meal is cauliflower crust pizza.  It's my go-to meal.  It would work great for Keto.  I use 2 C of riced cauliflower, an egg, and about 1 C of mozzarella cheese.  Press half of that mixture into a pan on parchment paper and bake the crust for about 8 minutes.  Then I turn the crust and bake another 5-6 minutes.  I actually use my air fryer.   I eat one right away and freeze the other crust. 

I top with about four turkey pepperoni, a couple of ounces of cheese, some chopped bell pepper and mushrooms, bake for another 5 minutes.  The temperature on my airfryer is 375 degrees for baking the crust and the pizza.  I love that meal.  I feel like I am cheating.  I cannot have salad with the meal.  That is the only negative thing.  I love salad with pizza, but the pizza alone is a full lean and green (green is 1.5 C of vegetables and lean is 5 ounces of meat and cheese).   

I also love shrimp with salad.  Seven ounces of shrimp (leanest), which is a lot, thawed from frozen and a little cocktail sauce.  I love that one too.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 23, 2020)

After egg, kale, onion, garlic breakfast I walked to church garden (50 mins.).  DH was already there with friend.    We all chatted and DH helped me harvest.  I had a brief thought about lunch as we were pulling onto the driveway.  Looked at the clock and it was 3 hours from the breakfast.  

I'm experimenting with a smoothie.  I put about Tbsp. coconut manna in it to see if it will stick with me longer than 2 hours.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2020)

Quilter said:


> After egg, kale, onion, garlic breakfast I walked to church garden (50 mins.).  DH was already there with friend.    We all chatted and DH helped me harvest.  I had a brief thought about lunch as we were pulling onto the driveway.  Looked at the clock and it was 3 hours from the breakfast.
> 
> I'm experimenting with a smoothie.  I put about Tbsp. coconut manna in it to see if it will stick with me longer than 2 hours.


Keep a protein bar in your purse, so you don't get the hungries while out and about.  Pure Protein bars are supposed to be good but lots of calories in those.  I used to like the Atkins bars, too.  

Built Bars (130 calories) melt in the heat, but when refrigerated, the creamy insides get too hard.  It's rather like a marshmallow filling and really is chewy when cool.  I don't mind the chewy bar.  Freeze it and then pop it in your purse.  Love those bars, but they are about $1.80 each, so not cheap.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 23, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This was always me.  Just grabbing my fuelings every couple of hours is easy enough to keep me going until goal.  The ease of the program made me stick with it.
> 
> I am at goal, actually, and I am thinking of going down another 10 pounds to get to that lower body fat.  I am unsure, however, because I feel so good where I am.  I am definitely hesitant to move to different foods for my fuelings.  I put off my next order and will hopefully not even follow through with that one.  I really am not wanting to continue with the precribed foods.  I am tired of the bars, especially after trying the Built Bars, and I am disappointed that the pancake is no longer an option.  I bought Birch Benders pancake mix to use after my three boxes are gone.
> 
> I do worry that I am going to be unprepared with foods on the list in the book.  I am so used to grabbing something from the cupboard.


Congratulations on reaching goal.  I think I've related this story before, but just in case I haven't, here it goes (again).  When I lost weight in 1991 I got to goal, and then kept losing.  I really never learned how to maintain and once "stuff" happened I gained all the weight back, plus more.  I think the weight I got to was just unrealistic for me.  When I lost weight (again) in 2002 I stopped at a more manageable goal, and I've kept that weigh off for 18 years.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 24, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> .......
> 
> The sour cream beef recipe I recently bought in packet B, OMG!  Rick and my stepdad really enjoyed that one, too, so I will make it next week again.  It was really good.  Lots of recipes have things I wouldn't have on hand, but that one was just perfect for what I always have available to cook.
> 
> ...




You may like this chicken recipe.  It sounds similar to the sour cream beef.

I love cauliflower crust too.  My recipe is very similar to yours.  Few more herbs and Parmesan.  I use 4 egg whites, not the suggested 1/2 cup. 

Tonight I wanna make cabbage roll in a bowl but will use kale, kohlrabi and cauliflower leaves instead of cabbage. We have so much of those from garden.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 24, 2020)

Last night I made stuffed pepper skillet for my dinner.  Rick and my stepdad had enchilada casserole, something I cannot eat.  I cooked two meals last night, so they could eat something different for a change.  I was okay with it because leftovers tonight for all of us.  I have enough stuffed pepper skillet for a few more meals.  I do love it.  

18 oz of extra lean ground beef
2 green peppers, chopped
3 C of cauliflower rice, drained (easy with the packages at Costco)
2 cans rotel with chiles (or regular cans of tomatoes) drained 
1 T of worcestershire sauce
Salt and pepper to taste
2 C of lowfat Monterey Jack cheese 

Fry ground beef with green peppers, worcestershire sauce, salt and pepper, add cauliflower rice and tomatoes, cook about 5 minutes.  Add cheese on top and let it melt for serving.  The above recipe makes five servings and are a full lean and green.  

But I am adding salad with cucumber and tomato + lowfat ranch dressing to my meals lately (I am at goal).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 24, 2020)

Quilter said:


> You may like this chicken recipe.  It sounds similar to the sour cream beef.
> 
> I love cauliflower crust too.  My recipe is very similar to yours.  Few more herbs and Parmesan.  I use 4 egg whites, not the suggested 1/2 cup.
> 
> Tonight I wanna make cabbage roll in a bowl but will use kale, kohlrabi and cauliflower leaves instead of cabbage. We have so much of those from garden.



I couldn't really see the recipe.  I am going to try copying it to a document and make it bigger.  My stepdad won't eat chicken or fish.  He is a picky eater, so I don't usually cook chicken.  I make chicken taco soup sometimes, and he will eat it, but if I have leftover anything else, he will take that option.  He cleans up all of our leftovers, so I am okay with heating something from the refrigerator.

I also add italian seasoning to my crust and I will add the parmesan, when I have it.  I forgot to mention the italian seasoning.  The thing is, with this program, we are supposed to keep track of our spices added.  I am not good at it.  They are counted as condiments.  I add a lot of pepper to my salad (fresh ground) and never measure it.  I decided that flavor is the spice of life, so I didn't count it, nor do I count my Jordan's Skinny Syrup added to my coffee each morning.  It's 0 calories.  But you are supposed to count everything.  

I saw a recipe for a crust made with yogurt and was going to try that.  We will see how that goes.  I know egg whites are preferable for the crust, but I don't like wasting the yolks.  It's weird to waste those things.  I could make a custard for Rick and Lowell with the yolks, I guess.  They both love custard.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 24, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yay!  Success!  This is going to be me.  I have yo-yo dieted for years.  At 65, this is my last "diet."
> 
> I know what I have to do.  Eating six small meals a day is very easy for me.  I don't think I can ever eat ice cream or sugary snacks again, but I feel SO GOOD that I do not care.  I love the way I feel.  I haven't loved the way I feel for 30 years.  This is a game changer for me.  I love Optavia and the reading I am doing.  I know my prayers have been answered with this program.  God delivered me a miracle, and I am so grateful.


Amen. I am so happy for you!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 24, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Amen. I am so happy for you!


Oh, thank you so much.  I am so grateful.  I know you understand why I call it God's miracle just for me.  I prayed for this a long time.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 24, 2020)

I find that peanut butter helps curb hunger cravings.  When I am strict on my diet and I am hungry before my next meal, I just slowly eat a teaspoon of peanut butter.  I am finally back down to before start of COVID-19.  From this point, I want to lose 10 lbs.  My approach is alot of golf - moderate activity, but golf makes me very hungry all day.  I allow myself 2 carb snacks in a day outside of meals on golf days.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 24, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I find that peanut butter helps curb hunger cravings.  When I am strict on my diet and I am hungry before my next meal, I just slowly eat a teaspoon of peanut butter.  I am finally back down to before start of COVID-19.  From this point, I want to lose 10 lbs.  My approach is alot of golf - moderate activity, but golf makes me very hungry all day.  I allow myself 2 carb snacks in a day outside of meals on golf days.


Too bad I don't like peanut butter.  I used to like it, but now I cannot stand even the smell of it.  It started when I was five years old (60 years ago!).  When my mom had my baby sister, I stayed with an aunt, uncle and two cousins (both nasty mean boys who were older), and the only thing the boys ate for breakfast, lunch, and dinner, was PBJ sandwiches.  After I got back from those few days with their family, I refused to eat peanut butter.  My mom said it was just strange.  I remember being sick of being in their house.  But it could also be because my mom used to trap mice with peanut butter.  That was about the same time.  Maybe psycosomatic.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2020)

So I said I wouldn't get on the scale until 10/12, and then I did get on the scale.  I am now a little bit under my original goal.  Now I am thinking another 10 pounds might be easy.  That would take me to the top range of healthy BMI.  My husband told me to not worry about the extra ten pounds, that I look good and healthy already.  He believes that if I get much lower, I will struggle to maintain the weight.   He has every right to worry because we have been down this road before, but I never got this healthy before.  I never felt so "in charge" of my life as I do now.  

I was stuck on a plateau for a good long time.  I would weigh myself and see the same weight for weeks and weeks at a time.  It was frustrating me to no end.  That was 8 pounds ago.  Leaving the scale at the townhouse was not a bad plan because it kept me from agonizing over the same number on the scale for weeks at a time.  According to my weight loss chart, I was at the same weight for about 3 months.  Really, within two pounds either way.  I know that water weight can show on the scale, so I dismissed the 2 pounds up, when I saw that.  

Then all of a sudden, I am 8 pounds down, but not really all of a sudden, it just seems all of a sudden.  And then today, I saw an additional loss of 1.5 pounds.  That was surprising.  Really surprised me.  So maybe the scale is going to move down for a bit?  Wouldn't that be amazing.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 3, 2020)

@rickandcindy23 Great job!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 9, 2020)

Loose skin.  

My granddaughter is 3 and is somewhere on the autism spectrum.  She is fascinated by my loose skin on my arms.  We were sitting at dinner the other night, and she started jiggling my skin and laughing hysterically.  

I don't necessarily mind the loose skin on my arms, I mostly wear 3/4 sleeve shirts, except when it's very warm and uncomfortable.  But my tummy is a problem because I have a waist size that is significantly bigger than "healthy" in the book.  I talked to my doc, and he said no way would Kaiser allow me to get a "tuck," even if I get down another ten pounds and move into the healthy BMI range.  

My question is, would a tummy tuck be crazy expensive?  

My coach told me that my skin will catch up with the weight loss in about a year.  I don't see it happening for a 65-year-old.  It's not even logical that my skin could go back to normal.  How could it?  It's been stretched for 30 years.


----------



## Panina (Oct 9, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Loose skin.
> 
> My granddaughter is 3 and is somewhere on the autism spectrum.  She is fascinated by my loose skin on my arms.  We were sitting at dinner the other night, and she started jiggling my skin and laughing hysterically.
> 
> ...


I slowed my weight loss to maintain my weight the last few weeks and the jiggly got a bit better.  I suggest, as I will do, an exercise program to firm up as much as possible before deciding on surgery.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 9, 2020)

Panina said:


> I slowed my weight loss to maintain my weight the last few weeks and the jiggly got a bit better.  I suggest, as I will do, an exercise program to firm up as much as possible before deciding on surgery.


Exercise is something I would need to add calories.  I am so afraid of that.  When did I become a person who was okay doing 1,000-1,200 calories a day forever?  I am at that point now.  

My hair has become brittle, and I am experiencing a little hair loss, but no bald spots, just thinning of my hair.  It's also kind of dry, and I know it's lack of fat and calories because I looked it up on the net.  I think it's time to add calories and start exercising.  It just seems so foreign.


----------



## bjones9942 (Oct 9, 2020)

I treat my weight loss in three steps.  First, making sure I'm eating 500 calories a day less than I burn.  When I get to my goal weight, I add exercise.  I like walking so I do that or a treadmill when I have the option, making sure I do something at least 3 times a week.  Third step is making sure I'm following good nutritional guidelines.

I'm 6 lbs away from my current goal, and have lost 13 lbs in the couple of months since I started this round (total of about 65 lbs from my heaviest).  I'm also experiencing the saggy skin, which didn't affect me when I dropped the first 50 lbs.  Hopefully when I add the exercise into the picture the flabby skin will resolve itself.


----------



## Panina (Oct 9, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Exercise is something I would need to add calories.  I am so afraid of that.  When did I become a person who was okay doing 1,000-1,200 calories a day forever?  I am at that point now.
> 
> My hair has become brittle, and I am experiencing a little hair loss, but no bald spots, just thinning of my hair.  It's also kind of dry, and I know it's lack of fat and calories because I looked it up on the net.  I think it's time to add calories and start exercising.  It just seems so foreign.


Don’t be afraid to add calories.  What I added was protein usually cheese, about 300-400 calories and an extra fuel.  I have stood the same weight.  With all the added stress of the move I felt the last few weeks was the time to try to maintain.  Once settled I will aim to loose 20 more pounds for health,  plus I will go back to exercising.  I realize I will have to up my calories with the exercise.  So far no hair loss and skin just a little dry.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 9, 2020)

Panina said:


> Don’t be afraid to add calories.  What I added was protein usually cheese, about 300-400 calories and an extra fuel.  I have stood the same weight.  With all the added stress of the move I felt the last few weeks was the time to try to maintain.  Once settled I will aim to loose 20 more pounds for health,  plus I will go back to exercising.  I realize I will have to up my calories with the exercise.  So far no hair loss and skin just a little dry.


I am surprised by the hair loss.  The lady that cuts my hair commented on my thinning hair.  She said my hair used to be really thick.  It's never been an issue for me.  My brush usually has very few lost hairs in it, and now I am cleaning it every few days of my white hair. 

My understanding is that lower calories cause this hair loss and a lack of fat. I have done keto several times, no hair loss, but I never did stick with that program because of all of the planning I had to do. I wanted low-carb diets to work because I liked the food.

Have you tried Built Bars? OH MY GOODNESS. Those are the best. I love coconut, and the coconut one is so good. Not allowed to mention those on the FB group. They are 130 calories and so similar to sugary bars. I treat myself once a day to one of those things. I love the salted caramel and the cherry barcia, too. I have some pumpkin spice ones in the box that was just delivered but remains unopened for now.

I found some wonderful spinach and egg fritatas at Costco.  A box of 20, and I eat two of those for lunch.  That's 140 calories for my lunch.  I may have 3 starting tomorrow.  I also occasionally replace a fueling with cottage cheese and tomato, and of course my Light and Fit yogurt with blueberries.  I love those yogurts before bedtime.  Yum. 

For breakfast, I am having a Birch Benders pancake.  I got the mix at Costco.  It's fine, as long as I add a little sweetener.  I use Skinny Syrup (salted caramel) to sweeten the pancake. 

The only things I am continuing to order are brownies and the cinnamon cheerios.  I like those a lot.  

Rick eats a lot of goodies, and I am not jealous one bit.  I had an Optavia brownie last night at bedtime, in lieu of my yogurt because I am out, and Rick had a handful of M&M's.


----------



## Panina (Oct 9, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am surprised by the hair loss.  The lady that cuts my hair commented on my thinning hair.  She said my hair used to be really thick.  It's never been an issue for me.  My brush usually has very few lost hairs in it, and now I am cleaning it every few days of my white hair.
> 
> My understanding is that lower calories cause this hair loss and a lack of fat. I have done keto several times, no hair loss, but I never did stick with that program because of all of the planning I had to do. I wanted low-carb diets to work because I liked the food.
> 
> ...


Add fat to your diet, cheese will do that and eat the calories you can to maintain the weight.  I am suggesting eating more fresh foods.  You have done so well, Pause, stop losing weight and maintain.  Your body is lacking something.  Hair loss is telling you that.  A varied diet should help.


----------



## elaine (Oct 9, 2020)

You should add fat. Also good for brain and organs. I’d add avocado and olive oil.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 9, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am surprised by the hair loss.  The lady that cuts my hair commented on my thinning hair.  She said my hair used to be really thick.  It's never been an issue for me.  My brush usually has very few lost hairs in it, and now I am cleaning it every few days of my white hair.
> 
> My understanding is that lower calories cause this hair loss and a lack of fat. I have done keto several times, no hair loss, but I never did stick with that program because of all of the planning I had to do. I wanted low-carb diets to work because I liked the food.
> 
> ...


The hair loss is caused by not getting enough nutrition, i.e. vitamins.  My cousin-in-law who lost 150 lbs through a weight loss program about 35 years ago, was given a vitamin loaded shake down each day so that he got the nutrition while limiting calorie intake.  He was told that if he did not do so he would lose hair on his head.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 9, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> The hair loss is caused by not getting enough nutrition, i.e. vitamins.  My cousin-in-law who lost 150 lbs through a weight loss program about 35 years ago, was given a vitamin loaded shake down each day so that he got the nutrition while limiting calorie intake.  He was told that if he did not do so he would lose hair on his head.


The food is supposed to have the nutrition to it.  I am adding fat for sure.  Panina's suggestion of cheese is a great one.  I should have an egg in the afternoon, maybe that would help.  I do love deviled eggs.  

I eat salad every night.  I have noticed that the salad doesn't do much to help the hair thinning, even though I use a full tablespoon of full-fat ranch dressing.  No teaspoon of dressing for me anymore.  

I read on a couple of websites that biotin helps with hair loss.  I have biotin shampoo but maybe you should take it internally?  What is that?  Rick uses a biotin shampoo every day.  He is still mostly bald.


----------



## TTSDavid (Oct 16, 2020)

Panina said:


> Tonight I had this wonderful idea let’s share our journey for those of us that want to pursue a healthier lifestyle to lose weight.  Tuggers are so supportive in so many aspects that I hope others will think this is a good idea and participate.  After all, the healthier we are the better shape we are to enjoy all aspects of timeshare vacationing.
> 
> This isn’t about perfection, this is about the bumps, falls and successes we encounter.  An experience whether good or bad  from one can help someone else. We can  share recipes, good books, the weight loss plan we choose, exercises, meditation, etc anything that has helped.
> 
> ...


How is your new healthy lifestyle going? I think this has been the year of changes... And I agree, sometimes it is better to prepare one's own food than frozen meals. It's just that sometimes there's not enough time. Making fruit smoothies is also a good idea, healthy and fast!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 17, 2020)

Just want to thank you for this thread. I've been trying to follow along and sure appreciate all the information.  Coincidentally, I just had my annual physical and I was trying to remember why my doctor recommended biotin. For hair loss makes sense (as I have low thyroid and I thought I might need my prescription adjusted (I do not)). But in the course of the conversations she suggested biotin but cautioned me not to take over the daily recommended amount. Reading I see the recommended daily amount is 30mcg. BTW one-a-day for over 50 has 30mcg.

In February I decided if I was going to be locked down, I would come out of this better. I lost about 50 pounds (eliminating one of my two comorbidities - can't control the other one, my age). My bloodwork was awesome (chol 188 - HDL 105), physician daughter said that's the highest HDL she has ever seen.

I've managed to find 10 of those pounds, so need to get back on track. Thanks so much for the motivation/inspiration here


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 22, 2020)

I am so happy for this program.  I have never felt so energetic in Disney World before.  I am able to walk more than I usually do.  I think this program has changed every aspect of my life.  I am so grateful and thankful that I asked my coach how she lost her weight.  It is a miracle for me.  Hair is still thinning.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 26, 2020)

I am now moving away from the prescribed fuelings.  I eat Built Bars, about $1.80 each, Kodiak Power Cakes or Birch Bender pancakes in the morning.  Just 1/3 of a cup + water to make it a nice batter.  Rick adds in a little sweetener to the pancake in the form of Jordan's Skinny Girl caramel syrup.  My yogurt every day is still one of my favorite treats.  

I still have a lot of bags of the cinnamon crunchy o's cereal and lots of brownies left of the Optavia fuelings, plus a few other boxes, various items still left.  I need to eat all of those.  I have shakes left, and now we are in the cold time of year, so those are something I may save for our next trip to Orlando, just 33 days from now.  I have hot chocolate left, too, and I did buy a box of the pudding to try.


----------



## Panina (Oct 26, 2020)

TTSDavid said:


> How is your new healthy lifestyle going? I think this has been the year of changes... And I agree, sometimes it is better to prepare one's own food than frozen meals. It's just that sometimes there's not enough time. Making fruit smoothies is also a good idea, healthy and fast!


It has gone well.  Since  February between WW and Optavia I have lost over 50 pounds.   

Today I saw myself on the feed from the alarm system.  At first I thought who is that.  It was me.  I remember just a Few months ago i was the stocky girl when I saw the alarm system feed.


----------



## TTSDavid (Nov 4, 2020)

Panina said:


> It has gone well.  Since  February between WW and Optavia I have lost over 50 pounds.
> 
> Today I saw myself on the feed from the alarm system.  At first I thought who is that.  It was me.  I remember just a Few months ago i was the stocky girl when I saw the alarm system feed.





Panina said:


> It has gone well.  Since  February between WW and Optavia I have lost over 50 pounds.
> 
> Today I saw myself on the feed from the alarm system.  At first I thought who is that.  It was me.  I remember just a Few months ago i was the stocky girl when I saw the alarm system feed.


Glad to hear that it has gone well


----------



## Quilter (Nov 5, 2020)

This thread is about a health journey so I'd like to suggest this podcast on aging.   I've noticed several of the posters on this thread are 60+.   https://drchatterjee.com/the-secret-to-ageing-well-with-dr-dan-levitin/

I listened to much of the podcast while fall cleanup in the garden and then while cooking dinner tonight.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 6, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am so happy for this program.  I have never felt so energetic in Disney World before.  I am able to walk more than I usually do.  I think this program has changed every aspect of my life.  I am so grateful and thankful that I asked my coach how she lost her weight.  It is a miracle for me.  Hair is still thinning.


Cindy, just wanted to comment regarding hair loss. I've always had thick hair. Over the past year I started to find much more hair in my brush. Talked to doctor -- no surprise -- recommended biotin. Been taking it and don't see any improvement. I see hair loss in my forehead part. I'm mentioning this because I eat a balanced diet and still developed this issue.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 6, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Cindy, just wanted to comment regarding hair loss. I've always had thick hair. Over the past year I started to find much more hair in my brush. Talked to doctor -- no surprise -- recommended biotin. Been taking it and don't see any improvement. I see hair loss in my forehead part. I'm mentioning this because I eat a balanced diet and still developed this issue.


I don't know what to think of this hair issue.  I also have always had very thick hair.  I added fat to my diet, really eating more Keto type meals rather than lowfat meals.  My hairdresser is having twins and is off of work for another two+ months.  I am going to ask her what she thinks, as soon as those two little boys are born and she gets back to the salon.  

I have lost another 2 pounds, now down 82 pounds.  Pretty happy with where I am.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 6, 2020)

Quilter said:


> This thread is about a health journey so I'd like to suggest this podcast on aging.   I've noticed several of the posters on this thread are 60+.   https://drchatterjee.com/the-secret-to-ageing-well-with-dr-dan-levitin/
> 
> I listened to much of the podcast while fall cleanup in the garden and then while cooking dinner tonight.


I will definitely check those out.  I am 65.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 6, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't know what to think of this hair issue.  I also have always had very thick hair.  I added fat to my diet, really eating more Keto type meals rather than lowfat meals.  My hairdresser is having twins and is off of work for another two+ months.  I am going to ask her what she thinks, as soon as those two little boys are born and she gets back to the salon.
> 
> I have lost another 2 pounds, now down 82 pounds.  Pretty happy with where I am.


Pretty remarkable to have accomplished this during Covid.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 6, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Pretty remarkable to have accomplished this during Covid.


I prayed for this miracle, and that is exactly what it is.  I could actually continue to eat this way forever and not add in calories.  I am kind of worried about going to more normal eating.  I will always eat six times a day, but I am still eating 110 calories for lunch and breakfast.  I should add some calories to both meals, but I am worried.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 6, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I prayed for this miracle, and that is exactly what it is.  I could actually continue to eat this way forever and not add in calories.  I am kind of worried about going to more normal eating.  I will always eat six times a day, but I am still eating 110 calories for lunch and breakfast.  I should add some calories to both meals, but I am worried.


My sister has struggled with her weight for many years. At the moment she can barely walk due to hip pain. Her doctor said she must lose 50 pounds before he will do surgery. 6 months ago I suggested your program -- but she resisted saying she would gain it all back. I've tried to suggest she lose the weight, have surgery, and then worry about that regaining part. I can hear your own concern. I pray God will give you part two of your miracle and allow you to receive a complete healing in regard to food.


----------



## Panina (Nov 6, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I prayed for this miracle, and that is exactly what it is.  I could actually continue to eat this way forever and not add in calories.  I am kind of worried about going to more normal eating.  I will always eat six times a day, but I am still eating 110 calories for lunch and breakfast.  I should add some calories to both meals, but I am worried.


You have done so well. Maybe its time to add calories and see What happens.  I lost 50 and then ate more for a few weeks weeks and then lost 4 more, now on second week of maintaining and then will Aim for 5 more And then maintain for awhile and then 5 more.  

There is just so long you can stay on such low calories.  Imo you can’t get complete nutrition.


----------



## Panina (Nov 23, 2020)

I am back!

This weight loss stuff can be so overwhelming at times.  I have taken it one day at a time, not projecting, not wishing, not thinking I failed before, just one day at a time dealing with each obstacle as it came.

Actually to me it is unbelievable that I lost over 50 pounds.  I went from an xl to a medium clothing size.  When I packed to move I got rid of many clothing.  I took what fit.  I moved here 5 weeks ago and packed about 3 weeks prior.  In 8 weeks since most of the clothing I took are way too big.  I only lost about 4 pounds in those 8 weeks but it seems my body redistributed inches.  Each day I try on a few pieces, I fold and set aside what is too big.  

Until a few days ago I was wearing my big clothes.  I have a security camera outside.  I noticed I looked so much smaller in it when I wore the right size.  So now I only wear oversized clothing to sleep, waking hours the right size.

I am comfortable with my size but have decided to try and lose another 20 pounds for health.  I deep down believe I survived that episode a couple of months back I had with my heart beating 180 beats a minute with irregular ekg  because my body had lost all the weight.  I doubt my body could have handled it with all the weight and not being fit. So after not trying to lose the last month I started yesterday again.

PS, getting rid of my clothing should is a joy, it is, but it also comes with a sadness of letting them go, it makes so sense

Todays pile, bye bye.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 23, 2020)

Oh man, have I gotten rid of clothes.  The Salvation Army has been a crazy place lately, so many people are donating clothes.  I saw at least six cars in the line behind us, when we waited to drop off at our local SA.  

I love that my closet doesn't have 4 sizes, leaving me room for a bunch of new clothes.  I still wear my bigger shirts a lot, but I really need to go down one size.  I have always been big on top, and I didn't lose that weight as I thought I would.  I now have an hour-glass figure and am no longer a big ol' apple.  

The XL shirts are too big, however.  My DIL commented that my favorite long-sleeve tee is too big.  It's a pretty floral tee, which I love.  I know it's big, and it even falls off of my shoulder, but maybe I can bunch it together around the waist and put a knot or something, to keep that fabric in place.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 23, 2020)

We have a local women's shelter for domestic abuse and someone in our community opened up a thrift store where 100% of proceeds go to the women's shelter.  The whole organization and the thrift store are really amazing and I tear up each time they present at our monthly women luncheon at the club.   Anyway I have packed a ton of skinny clothes  which will go to the thrift store.  They will also be getting a nearly new King size bed frame and mattress together with side tables.

I figure I will never be as skinny as I once was again and accept my current weight while I maintain it.  Because we are moving, I am committed to reducing my wardrobe by half, including my custom made wedding dress which I had never worn to my wedding.  I was a runaway bride who got cold feet.  Lots of clothes and memories will go but that's what time does to us.


----------



## Quilter (Dec 6, 2020)

This thread got quiet as Thanksgiving rolled around.  

Everybody back to pre -Thanksgiving weight?

My BIL was with us for Thanksgiving.  We added a few sides to our meal (and  leftovers) that aren’t in our daily lifestyle.  I saw the scale jump up a few pounds but it seems to have settled back to a comfortable set point.  Still living the new routine here and loving it.  

Have doctors appointment on Wednesday to go over October blood draw.  He also gave me a saliva test to do at home to measure cortisol levels throughout the day.  That will be interesting as it was suggested in conjunction with sleep issues I was having.  In the meantime I’ve listened to a helpful book on sleep by Nick Littlehales and discovered the “Calm” app.  Both have helped me not stress when I wake up and I’m able to get back to sleep.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 6, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> We have a local women's shelter for domestic abuse and someone in our community opened up a thrift store where 100% of proceeds go to the women's shelter.  The whole organization and the thrift store are really amazing and I tear up each time they present at our monthly women luncheon at the club.   Anyway I have packed a ton of skinny clothes  which will go to the thrift store.  They will also be getting a nearly new King size bed frame and mattress together with side tables.
> 
> I figure I will never be as skinny as I once was again and accept my current weight while I maintain it.  Because we are moving, I am committed to reducing my wardrobe by half, including my custom made wedding dress which I had never worn to my wedding.  I was a runaway bride who got cold feet.  Lots of clothes and memories will go but that's what time does to us.


I didn't see this post.  I donated to SA but would love to donate to a shelter thrift store.  I have a lot more clothes I put aside before coming to Orlando a week ago.  My husband said I need to stop going through the closet until after Christmas.  It's another errand that he doesn't necessarily want to add during the holiday season.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 6, 2020)

Quilter said:


> This thread got quiet as Thanksgiving rolled around.
> 
> Everybody back to pre -Thanksgiving weight?
> 
> ...


I didn't gain weight, didn't gain even a pound.  I did eat turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, gravy, brussels sprouts, and our daughter's delicious cranberry orange relish.  I made sure my plate was sparse on the carbs, but I wanted to experience everything.  I even ate a piece of pumpkin pie in place of a fueling.  A bit of a cheat, but I loved it.  Ate the repeat meal the next day.  I am being good in Orlando, eating my lean and green and my five fuelings.  Super happy to be where I am right now.  I will never go back.


----------



## Panina (Dec 6, 2020)

My weight had been steady.  I have easily kept the 50 pounds off.  Right now trying for 10 more and lost one already.  I look and feel fine but feel the extra loss will be better for my health long term.  I also had to get rid of my old clothing. I purchased some online to get me through.  I am now a size medium top and 10-12 pants depending on the brand.  I have started working out to try and build small muscle mass on my arms and thighs to help with the crinkly skin.  I find moisturizer helps a lot.  My diet secret to keep it off is to stay away from sugar and to limit carbs to under 20 each time I eat plus I eat smaller meals about 5-6 times a day. I haven’t felt this good in years.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 7, 2020)

How did I miss this thread??  I guess I rarely check the lounge...  I'm in, though!  I could use a place to post for accountability.

My story: hit PeakFluffy in spring of 2018.  Got a new more active job, lost ~40lbs slowly by fall 2019 - ate pretty much nothing but lean meat and vegetables, ended up having some trouble keeping my legs from going floppy.  Stopped dieting and took a less physically demanding job, regained about 20lbs over the winter.

Ugh.  Got remotivated in Feb 2020.  Did well slowly losing for several months despite the pandemic, then pretty much gave up on everything for late summer and into the fall.  Got back on track in mid November - I'm 25lbs down from my worst, but still have 35lbs to go to my goal.

I don't have a specific diet, but I tend to go highish protein, lowish carbs, and moderate fats.  The lower carbs seem to keep my appetite under control.  I am not good at portion control, it is much easier for me to just eat my fill of lower calorie foods.  If I could just make myself exercise I know my progress would be a lot faster, but I'm sooo embarrassingly lazy.

My best to others fighting the battle!  It's not easy, but it is simple.  We've got this!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 8, 2020)

Synergy said:


> How did I miss this thread??  I guess I rarely check the lounge...  I'm in, though!  I could use a place to post for accountability.
> 
> My story: hit PeakFluffy in spring of 2018.  Got a new more active job, lost ~40lbs slowly by fall 2019 - ate pretty much nothing but lean meat and vegetables, ended up having some trouble keeping my legs from going floppy.  Stopped dieting and took a less physically demanding job, regained about 20lbs over the winter.
> 
> ...


My journey was pretty easy.  I love the program.  I needed something that didn't require any planning, except my one dinner.  It's been super easy.  But I think eating six times a day is the key, small meals, 110 calories, some balance of carbs and protein. 

For breakfast, I feel absolutely spoiled.  Rick makes me a Kodiak Keto pancake with a squirt of Skinny Girl salted caramel syrup, the kind you put in coffee.  He also adds a drop or two of liquid sweetener and some cinnamon.  I use about a tablespoon of SF maple syrup.  That is about 240 calories for that pancake.  It's first thing in the morning, so it's helping me with my hunger.  I have been eating 80 calorie greek yogurt for one meal, Built Bars for a meal here and there (130 calories each), and some shakes and brownies I have left from the Optavia foods.  I am done buying the food.  I don't need it anymore.  But I do highly recommend doing it for a bit, until you feel that you have the hang of the small meals, 2-3 hours between meals, so that you are eating a total of six times a day.


----------



## Quilter (Dec 16, 2020)

BIL is back for a short visit.   He left a few days after Thanksgiving.   He got on the scale and is down another 6 lbs.   Honestly, since he's not a cooker I don't know what he eats when he's not here but he says he's following "our diet".  I remind him I'm not on a "diet" and that my diet is a lifestyle way of eating.   He suggested it was keto and I had to repeat that it's not keto because we have more carbs than keto and I go back to the term Dr. Hyman uses which is Pegan.  Whatever it is, it's working for him.   

Tonight we had a pork tenderloin that I marinaded in a citrus herb mixture I got from Thrive:  https://thrivemarket.com/p/the-new-...MIrZWDhqnR7QIVkcDACh2qcgMkEAQYASABEgKBnPD_BwE

When I was planning the morning grocery shop I had looked up recipes for the tenderloin.   Found a Garlic/Honey recipe and looked it over for directions and how much honey it wanted.  1/2 C honey with a note that maple syrup could be substituted.   I considered mixing the 2 or even using half the amount and adding a touch of monk fruit.   Then I remembered I had the bottle of citrus herb marinade in the cupboard.   It's a Whole 30 approved item so I used it instead.   It was a winner.  I let it marinade through the afternoon.   Both men commented on the tangy flavor in the meat.   It would be good on chicken too. 

I paired it with leftover mixed veggies, steamed asparagus and a Mashed Cauliflower.  The guys really liked the cauliflower.  

In another thread on the Marriott forum someone was asking for restaurant suggestions near Ocean Pointe.   When considering our favorites my first choice is one that uses cleaner ingredients (grass fed meat, organic products).   Still, 2 of the things I would normally have to round out a meal were the Sangria and Tres Leches cake.  Not exactly in the daily lifestyle any more.   Would I have them as a "one off" meal if we were at the resort?   Maybe.   Probably.   

Then there's the restaurants offering a waterside/marina atmosphere.   Decent tasting food but lower quality ingredients.  On a regular routine my menu choices would send my weight and numbers out of whack.   I say "my menu choices" because when the old favorites are an option I find the habit hard to resist.   Like the bread basket.

Our plans are 2 months on Hilton Head for January and February.   Lots of restaurant choices.   We plan to eat in most of the time and time will tell how the new lifestyle alters our previous habits of resort living.   C19 surely was a factor to help our lifestyle change with no dine in restaurant eating since early March.  No patio for us either.   Carry out has even been minimal.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 16, 2020)

Restaurants are closed except for pickup orders or delivery in CO.  I have been kind of eating the same 10 meals or so during Covid-19.  Proven meals that are low-carb and healthy, and that has really helped me get into a habit of eating at home, which is good over a restaurant, and in allowing me to maintain my weight loss.

With just a small variation from the 5 and 1, adding a few calories to lunch and breakfast with my pancake, I have maintained, but I did gain 3 pounds in Orlando for two weeks.  I was eating more carbs at the restaurants, including tortilla chips at Chili's, tortilla chips and flour tortilla at Garibaldi's, and baked potatoes at Smokey Bones.  I even took a few bites of bread.  That was a lesson for me not to go hog wild.  

We got back Saturday, we flew into Orlando on SW with a 2/3 capacity plane, flew back on a 100% full plane.  The plane was a concern, being in the parks is always a concern, but we decided we need to live our lives.  No Covid symptoms for the two of us.  Restaurants are open and working at 50% capacity.  

We are generally not afraid of Covid (we had the immunity) but haven't had the immunity test for about six months, so I wouldn't take any crazy chances, just in case the immunity has left our bodies.  Some would say that flying is a crazy chance.  There is risk.  

As most people know, starting 3/1, we had very mild Covid symptoms for about 9 days, 3 days that required us to be in bed much of the day because even my Lazyboy reclining furniture didn't feel good for my back and lungs.  Rick's chest hurt, and for me it was my back.  I felt pain when sitting up against anything.  So the bed on my side was where I was for much of those three days.   But you can only stay in bed so long, and then it gets boring and old.  I couldn't read on my side.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 22, 2020)

Went to the dentist this past Thursday.  My blood pressure was crazy high.  I assume I need to add some aerobic activity to my life.  I have maintained my low weight, 82 pounds lost, but high blood pressure, losing my hair, and all of this extra skin, I am hoping exercise will take care of all of those concerns  My BP was 190 over 110.  Rick took it when we got home and it was a lot lower, but still pretty high for someone who is supposedly healthier.  Here I come, exercise bike I bought like 5 years ago and rarely use.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 22, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Went to the dentist this past Thursday.  My blood pressure was crazy high.  I assume I need to add some aerobic activity to my life.  I have maintained my low weight, 82 pounds lost, but high blood pressure, losing my hair, and all of this extra skin, I am hoping exercise will take care of all of those concerns  My BP was 190 over 110.  Rick took it when we got home and it was a lot lower, but still pretty high for someone who is supposedly healthier.  Here I come, exercise bike I bought like 5 years ago and rarely use.


Cindy, did you have high blood pressure before you lost weight?  I was put on blood pressure medication when I was at my heaviest and hoped to be able to go off of it when I lost weight. That didn't happen.  I was able to reduce the amount I was taking, but I still need the blood pressure meds.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 22, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Cindy, did you have high blood pressure before you lost weight?  I was put on blood pressure medication when I was at my heaviest and hoped to be able to go off of it when I lost weight. That didn't happen.  I was able to reduce the amount I was taking, but I still need the blood pressure meds.


I was on meds for about 3 months of my life but started exercising like a crazy person because the side effects were just so terrible for me.  One medicine gave me dry mouth and I coughed all night long.  The other one made me feel like I had morning sickness.  I decided I needed to stop taking those pills.  I was able to move my BP down to 100 over 60.  I am prepared to do that again.  I rode my exercise bike twice a day, 45 minutes each time back then, but it was 10 years ago.  I know that because our granddaughter was 3.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 22, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I was on meds for about 3 months of my life but started exercising like a crazy person because the side effects were just so terrible for me.  One medicine gave me dry mouth and I coughed all night long.  The other one made me feel like I had morning sickness.  I decided I needed to stop taking those pills.  I was able to move my BP down to 100 over 60.  I am prepared to do that again.  I rode my exercise bike twice a day, 45 minutes each time back then, but it was 10 years ago.  I know that because our granddaughter was 3.


At the interim you need to see your PCP and get back on meds.  If it was Linsinopril that you were on, it is a known side effect to some patients that make them cough alot.  I was given Losartan instead and the coughing stopped.  Hydrochlorothiazide, a diuretic pills made me feel like my internal organs were pulled out and I stopped taking that after a day.  I can only get my blood pressure down with both medications and exercise.  Medications or exercise alone doesn't do it for me.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 22, 2020)

Been on keto since august (healthy keto / higher protein) down 40 pounds. Keto can be great but not for everyone. The low card thing worked well for me. I’ve been able to turn down many things that I would crave. I just turned down my favorite cupcake. I went to universal studios and navigated theme park food easily as well. I thought that would have been a challenge. I did have a hot butter beer though, that was my splurge day ha. 

I’ve also began baking and cooking with almond flour and monkfruit sweetener and everything comes out really good.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 22, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Been on keto since august (healthy keto / higher protein) down 40 pounds. Keto can be great but not for everyone. The low card thing worked well for me. I’ve been able to turn down many things that I would crave. I just turned down my favorite cupcake. I went to universal studios and navigated theme park food easily as well. I thought that would have been a challenge. I did have a hot butter beer though, that was my splurge day ha.
> 
> I’ve also began baking and cooking with almond flour and monkfruit sweetener and everything comes out really good.


I tried keto and didn't work for me but I admit I didn't work that hard at it.  I always gave up after feeling sorry for myself because I felt deprived.  That is the one thing I didn't feel on Optavia because the bars are sweet and so are the cereal and the brownie.  I enjoy the shakes, too, with a little squirt of Jordan's Skinny Syrup (salted caramel flavor).  That brand of syrup, also butter toffee, are in my coffee and my pancake, too.  I like sweet. 

I am at goal.  On Optavia, you are supposed to count all spices, dressings, sauces, creamer, and sweeteners as condiments.  I didn't go that far.  To me, it was rather silly to count those things. I still lost 82 pounds in about 14 months. When people talk on our FB page for the program about how they need sweet, white coffee, I keep my mouth shut because I know my coach's coach would not appreciate me telling people to go ahead and have those condiments.  My coach knows, my coach's coach, she is a tough lady and would tell me to skip all of that stuff.

My daughter makes butter beer just like Universal.  I think it's cream, cream soda and caramel ice cream topping.  Easy to make at home.  If you could find SF ice cream topping and diet cream soda, you could be golden on keto.  Lots of copycat recipes out there.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 22, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I tried keto and didn't work for me but I admit I didn't work that hard at it.  I always gave up after feeling sorry for myself because I felt deprived.  That is the one thing I didn't feel on Optavia because the bars are sweet and so are the cereal and the brownie.  I enjoy the shakes, too, with a little squirt of Jordan's Skinny Syrup (salted caramel flavor).  That brand of syrup, also butter toffee, are in my coffee and my pancake, too.  I like sweet.
> 
> I am at goal.  On Optavia, you are supposed to count all spices, dressings, sauces, creamer, and sweeteners as condiments.  I didn't go that far.  To me, it was rather silly to count those things. I still lost 82 pounds in about 14 months. When people talk on our FB page for the program about how they need sweet, white coffee, I keep my mouth shut because I know my coach's coach would not appreciate me telling people to go ahead and have those condiments.  My coach knows, my coach's coach, she is a tough lady and would tell me to skip all of that stuff.
> 
> My daughter makes butter beer just like Universal.  I think it's cream, cream soda and caramel ice cream topping.  Easy to make at home.  If you could find SF ice cream topping and diet cream soda, you could be golden on keto.  Lots of copycat recipes out there.



I def need to try the keto butter beer


----------



## Panina (Dec 23, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Been on keto since august (healthy keto / higher protein) down 40 pounds. Keto can be great but not for everyone. The low card thing worked well for me. I’ve been able to turn down many things that I would crave. I just turned down my favorite cupcake. I went to universal studios and navigated theme park food easily as well. I thought that would have been a challenge. I did have a hot butter beer though, that was my splurge day ha.
> 
> I’ve also began baking and cooking with almond flour and monkfruit sweetener and everything comes out really good.


Congratulations on the weight loss.  Whereas I wasn’t on Keto I am on lower carb, not having more  20 during a meal.  Keeping carbs limited and sugar 4 g or under makes me not have cravings.  I have easily kept my weight off for months and lost a few more.

As far as cupcakes I  found a brand  Smartcake. 38 calories, 0 sugar and 9 g of carbs.  maybe too high for keto but once off a great option.  I actually scoop out the center and fill with whip cream having a cupcake that satisfies for under 70 calories.


----------



## Panina (Dec 23, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Went to the dentist this past Thursday.  My blood pressure was crazy high.  I assume I need to add some aerobic activity to my life.  I have maintained my low weight, 82 pounds lost, but high blood pressure, losing my hair, and all of this extra skin, I am hoping exercise will take care of all of those concerns  My BP was 190 over 110.  Rick took it when we got home and it was a lot lower, but still pretty high for someone who is supposedly healthier.  Here I come, exercise bike I bought like 5 years ago and rarely use.


I started losing hair, went into maintenance phase immediately and increased my fat intake and the problem was solve.  As far as skin I find moisturizing helps a lot.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 23, 2020)

Has anyone tried the Built Bars?  SO GOOD!  I love those things.  I bought the pumpkin one and didn't really love it, but it was okay.  It tasted like a spice that I recognize, but I don't know what it is.  Cloves or something?  But the double chocolate and the salted caramel are delicious.  Rick liked the cherry, and I know he would really love the orange one, but he would just let them sit there so I decided not to bother buying him a box of bars that only he would eat.  They would get stale.  I ordered a bunch more boxes.  I even ordered the cookies and cream.  I try to stick to 130 calories or less for the bars.  They have quite a few that are over that amount. 

I have so much food to take to Maui in February.  We are going for 5 weeks and 5 days.  It's a long time to be away from the kitchen cupboards and my foods I love.  I am thinking of ordering Built Bars to be delivered to Hono Koa.  We are there two weeks.  I have a long list of foods I already need to bring, things I know I am not guaranteed to get on Maui.  But our friends are going first, and I asked them to watch for things that I really need to have, like pancake mix (Birch Benders or Kodiak Power Cakes) and riced cauliflower.  I know Costco will have mozzarella and parmesan and cheddar cheese.

I think there is a 20% discount on Built Bars right now.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 1, 2021)

According to Dr. Andersen's Habits of Health Facebook group, there is an article in a current issue of People magazine that talks about Optavia.  I am hoping to see the article.  I just know it's not in the 12/28 issue, which I have from Helen's house.  She subscribed to that magazine, so lots of issues in my possession.  It's apparently in the "I lost half of my weight," issue of the magazine.  I didn't have half of my weight to lose, but imagine losing that much in a single year.  Some people are doing it.  Kind of crazy.  

I still believe the key is eating 90-130 calories 5 times a day and a nice dinner with no simple carbs (no potatoes and no bread).  So 5-7 ounces of lean meat and 3 servings of vegetables.  Never go to bed without eating 2-3 hours after dinner.  That should be one of your "fuelings."  Keeping the body fueled is key.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 1, 2021)

The article is going to be in the 1/11/2021 issue.  I will be watching.  It's funny that I was told that mentioning Optavia was against the rules, not allowed, never supposed to be out in social media, and I forgot that I promised that to my coach's coach.  Then I mentioned it once on FB and many times here, but my coach's coach saw it and unfriended me on FB, then she apologized later because my coach told her that my number of friends wasn't huge, so not a lot of people would see it.


----------



## Panina (Jan 3, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The article is going to be in the 1/11/2021 issue.  I will be watching.  It's funny that I was told that mentioning Optavia was against the rules, not allowed, never supposed to be out in social media, and I forgot that I promised that to my coach's coach.  Then I mentioned it once on FB and many times here, but my coach's coach saw it and unfriended me on FB, then she apologized later because my coach told her that my number of friends wasn't huge, so not a lot of people would see it.


They never told me I couldn’t say it and if they did I would not listen.  We pay a premium price to get the fuels on the program and should be able to share it with whoever we choose.  The program was a lifesaver, amazing to me I lost over 50 pounds last year mostly on Optavia, a bit on WW.  I have been procrastinating losing more, start and then stop a few days later.  I feel and look good so not as important and I have been able to not gain.  I do want another 10-20 pounds off.  Surprisingly nothing came off my bra cup size, it increased  Thus hoping more weight loss will reduce it.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 3, 2021)

Panina said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss.  Whereas I wasn’t on Keto I am on lower carb, not having more  20 during a meal.  Keeping carbs limited and sugar 4 g or under makes me not have cravings.  I have easily kept my weight off for months and lost a few more.
> 
> As far as cupcakes I  found a brand  Smartcake. 38 calories, 0 sugar and 9 g of carbs.  maybe too high for keto but once off a great option.  I actually scoop out the center and fill with whip cream having a cupcake that satisfies for under 70 calories.


I just looked up Smartcake.  No can do for me.  Sugar alcohol gives me horrible diarrhea and keeps me in the toilet for at least 4 hours.  It is worse than eating wheat gluten.


----------



## Panina (Jan 3, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> I just looked up Smartcake.  No can do for me.  Sugar alcohol gives me horrible diarrhea and keeps me in the toilet for at least 4 hours.  It is worse than eating wheat gluten.


Doesn’t affect me at all.  I keep it down to only having one.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 3, 2021)

Sugar alcohol gives me gas.  It's embarrassing at times.  TMI.  

I don't know why a person cannot share Optavia on the net, except Amber did say that there is a lot of negative info about the program by people who were not successful, so an internet search of the program could come up with some negative information.  

Since I have mostly been eating Built Bars, yogurt, and protein pancakes, just one or two Optavia fuelings each day, and I haven't gained any weight, I have to say that this program has taught me well about portions and eating six times a day.  I would love to lose another 10 pounds.  It would put me at an ideal weight, but if I don't lose it, no big deal.  I can live with this weight.

I did start taking biotin for my hair.  I found a chewable at Costco.  Tastes like smarties candy but without the sugar (has artificial sweetener).


----------



## Quilter (Jan 4, 2021)

On Hilton Head through the end of February.  Wish I brought my scale with me.  Our lifestyle is pretty stable so it shouldn’t be an issue.  I’m a regular scale checker though and feeling withdrawal not watching the numbers.  

We loaded boxes of boxed goods, cans and staples from the kitchen to use.  We even emptied the Butcher Box meat from freezer and carried down to DD’s in a cooler.  Made some nice meals for them during our stop at their house.  

Splurged with a carry out from Crazy Crab on NYE.  It was good but the next day I had painful sinus pressure between my eyes.  My suspicion is the hush puppies.  Wine or beer would have caused that reaction but we didn’t have either.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 4, 2021)

Love driving trips because I can take whatever I want with me.  

We leave for FL on Friday, staying in Panama City, then two weeks at Disney's Old Key West.   We were originally driving but SW was $49 each way to Orlando.  I couldn't resist that deal.  Denver to Orlando is usually over $100 each way.  Rick is not looking forward to sitting on a SW plane again.  But oh well!  I rented a car for 3 weeks for $420 total.  That is a good deal, and the price is going down.  We will hit Costco on our way to Panama City.  I doubt we will go to many restaurants that first week.  Rick has never enjoyed going out, and I feel better not going out.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 13, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Sugar alcohol gives me gas.  It's embarrassing at times.  TMI.
> 
> I don't know why a person cannot share Optavia on the net, except Amber did say that there is a lot of negative info about the program by people who were not successful, so an internet search of the program could come up with some negative information.
> 
> ...


I’ve been in keto and boy do the sugar alcohols do the same BUT I’ve made some amazing cakes and sweets! I’m down 45 pounds and I hit a goal In the back of my mind never thought I’d hit. I’ve made a new goal and I AM PASSING IT! High protein keto has worked for me. I don’t miss carbs at all. I also started cardio and will introduce a carb up day. I’m thinking Sunday pasta day and sushi for lunch.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 25, 2021)

So I did something new and so unlike the obese me!  Rick and I celebrated our anniversary (48 years) hiking the Pipiwai Trail on Maui at Haleakala National Park.  I would never have been able to do it at 238 pounds, but at 158 pounds, I did it.  It was still tough because I am always that person who is very "unsure-footed."  I have sprained my ankles so many times in my life that my ankles, especially my right ankle, really hates me when I do a lot of walking.  I am so glad to say that I can do things that I never could before.

Thanks to the program I found, I don't have to take a book anymore and sit in the car, while the family goes on these hikes.  I can go, and if it gets to be too much for me, I can always turn back and go down slowly.  Our daughter was so proud that I got to the waterfall and saw the edge of the bamboo forest.  This is me on the way back down, and Rick is helping me get down.  I was so worried I would slip in the mud.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 25, 2021)

The two of us at the waterfall.  I feel like I am melting in this picture because my clothes were soaking wet with perspiration.  My hair was dripping wet.


----------



## NOLA47 (Mar 25, 2021)

Congratulations!!! That’s a great accomplishment.  Continue to enjoy the new you.  It appears your husband and daughter are very supportive.  That’s really wonderful.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 25, 2021)

Buy Trek Sticks. They come in so handy for all hiking. They are light weight and collapse down to fit in most medium suitcases. Now Patti and I each have a set. We did the 4 miles (each way) on the Hanakapiai Trail to the Waterfall on Kauai without them. Boy that was a lot of work. When we hiked down into Kilauea on Hawaii I had my Sticks but Patti did not. That was our last hike without both of us having our Sticks.

Now back onto topic. Back in Janaury 2019 I was up to 255 pounds. Over the past 26 months I have lost 32 pounds. I did not change what I eat. My Jeans have gone from size 40 to size 36. No special diet. I reduced my intake and increased my walking. Having a GSP that wants to go to the several hundred acre Dog Park every day helps. I will walk +/- 1.5 miles per day while he covers 2 to 3 miles running in the fields and trails.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 26, 2021)

Looking good @rickandcindy23!  Congrats.  And enjoy your hiking!


----------



## Patri (Mar 26, 2021)

Congratulations Cindy! I love success stories. You sure have been committed for the long haul.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 26, 2021)

Patri said:


> Congratulations Cindy! I love success stories. You sure have been committed for the long haul.


I did!  I still eat less calories per day than an average person.  I eat six meals a day, and five of them are 120-130 calories and are an equal balance of carbs and protein.  I love Built Bars and any yogurt that meets the under 120 calories limit.  

I added a small potato or about 1/2 C of rice to my dinner occasionally, but not something I do on a regular basis.  I mostly still eat "lean and green" dinners with 3 servings of vegetables and 5-7 ounces of protein.  I still follow the guidelines in the book.  

The thing with me is I was overweight for 27 years, mostly.  I had a health issue in 2004-2005 that caused drastic weight loss.  That was the thinnest I had been during that time, and I was 30 pounds heavier than I am now.  

I hope I didn't gain weight on this six-week Maui trip.  I will know on Sunday, our return back home and back to the scale.  I didn't have candy or anything, but I did have fish and chips 3-4 times.  I also ate fish tacos at Leilani's.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 24, 2021)

Back from Maui for almost four weeks.  I had gained 10 pounds, but I lost it, finally, weighed in today.  Most of it was water.  Too many carbs, and carbs hold onto water.  Get rid of the carbs and the water leaves your body.  I did eat fish and chips a few times on Maui.  

I hope you all noticed that I married up.  Rick is a looker.  And he is my best friend and best supporter throughout this journey to health.  He says we go on the hike again next year.  Okay, okay, I will do it again.  Maybe on our 49th wedding anniversary next year.


----------



## dayooper (Apr 24, 2021)

Gout diets are pretty good for weight loss, just sayin.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 24, 2021)

What's a gout diet?


----------



## dayooper (Apr 24, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What's a gout diet?



Certain foods are high in purines. If your body processes them into uric acid at high rate (or your body has a hard time getting rid of uric acid), uric acid will build up in the joints and can cause pain. 

Shellfish, beef, pork, turkey, high fructose corn syrup, beans and certain veggies. I’ve had so much chicken that I’ve been clucking. 

The low fat diet has been great for my waistline.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 24, 2021)

For me Carbs are the killer.  I do much better and feel much better on Paleo and clean Keto.  Has anyone been trying the blood type diet?


----------



## Panina (Apr 25, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Back from Maui for almost four weeks.  I had gained 10 pounds, but I lost it, finally, weighed in today.  Most of it was water.  Too many carbs, and carbs hold onto water.  Get rid of the carbs and the water leaves your body.  I did eat fish and chips a few times on Maui.
> 
> I hope you all noticed that I married up.  Rick is a looker.  And he is my best friend and best supporter throughout this journey to health.  He says we go on the hike again next year.  Okay, okay, I will do it again.  Maybe on our 49th wedding anniversary next year.


Isn’t it a great feeling to be able to keep our weight in check?  I also find if I gain a few, it is easy to lose it now. As for Rick being a looker, how sweet you see him like that.  Have you ever thought he thinks the same of you?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 25, 2021)

Panina said:


> Isn’t it a great feeling to be able to keep our weight in check?  I also find if I gain a few, it is easy to lose it now. As for Rick being a looker, how sweet you see him like that.  Have you ever thought he thinks the same of you?


He tells me that all of the time.   We celebrated 48 years of marriage, but next month we celebrate our first date 50 years ago.  It's also kind of an anniversary.  We met at 16.  Love at first sight, pretty much.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 25, 2021)

I have started drinking a gallon of water a day and beside being in the bathroom a lot its really curbed my snacking which in turn has allowed me to lose 15 pounds in 2.5  months...so I'm happy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 25, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I have started drinking a gallon of water a day and beside being in the bathroom a lot its really cubed my snacking which in turn has allowed me to lose 15 pounds in 2.5  months...so I'm happy


Wow, that is incredible.  Water is great for cleansing our bodies.  I am bad about drinking water lately.  I need to get back at it.


----------



## DancingWaters (Apr 25, 2021)

I’m currently taking the Apple Cider vinegar gummy called GOLI?
Has anyone tried this and did it work?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 25, 2021)

DancingWaters said:


> I’m currently taking the Apple Cider vinegar gummy called GOLI?
> Has anyone tried this and did it work?


I thought it was supposed to help with acid reflux?  It's for weight loss?


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 25, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I thought it was supposed to help with acid reflux?  It's for weight loss?


Vinegar is acidic, and it definitely does not help with acid reflux.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 25, 2021)

My daughter is using some sort of cider vinegar for acid reflux. I just read about it. She says it works and a few websites talk about it for heartburn and acid in the stomach.  

My addiction is decaf coffee at night.  I have been buying Door County Sinful Delight decaf, and it's got a chocolate flavor.  Really good.  A little pump of caramel skinny syrup and a little cream.  So good.  It's been nice during these cool evenings.  When the nights get warm, I will miss that treat.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Apr 26, 2021)

_I have been buying Door County Sinful Delight  _

I had to laugh because I had the regular Door County Sinful Delight this morning.  I like the Door County coffees, in general.  

I signed up for Noom on December 31st close to midnight - guess when their big special was ending, Lol!  I had lost 50 pounds about 4 years ago (on WW) and then gained it all back and then some.  What I like about Noom is that it forces me to look at the calories in food and not an arbitrary assigned number.  In the long haul, I think this will make me more aware of how much food I really am consuming.  The program is a little corny but it doesn't make any foods off limits and asks you to analyze your food habits/cravings/emotions that all tie back to why you're eating more than what your body really needs.  But I know losing the weight is the easy part, keeping it off is much harder and I'm hoping the psychological part of the plan helps me keep it off this time.  So far I've lost 37 pounds without having an exercise routine (I know, I know....).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 26, 2021)

I have regular Sinful Delight from Door County to drink in the mornings, too.  I still haven't opened it.  I have a lot of Mocha left (both Starbucks and Kroger Signature coffee).   I do mix regular with decaf, half and half, because I make a full pot of coffee each morning and drink it all myself.  Rick doesn't like coffee.

I also bought German Chocolate Cake flavor from Door County Coffee.  Looking forward to trying it.  I wonder if it could possibly be as good as Sinful Delight!


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 27, 2021)

This is an old thread but have some good news to report. During Covid and after adopting my kids a year ago, I gained a bunch of weight from the stress and lethargy of Covid lockdowns and also eating more sweets with my kids. My BMI got up to 27, which was in the overweight range after 9 years of having a BMI of 20-21. I am happy to report I have lost 20 pounds and my BMI is now 23 and in the healthy range. For those who are not aware of BMI, anything between 18.5 and 24.9 is healthy, 25-29.9 is overweight, 30+ is obese. 

My goal now is to get to a BMI of 21-22 and try to maintain that. That is about 9 more pounds to get to my goal weight. If I can lose 5-10 pounds below goal weight, I will try for that but I will be happy with 9 more pounds of weight loss since that gets me to 22 BMI. I feel so happy and excited that I am almost there. For me, a BMI of 20 was a little light but I am not adverse to getting to 21 and trying to maintain that. That would be 14 more pounds. I feel that is very realistic to attain. I like to set achievable goals so that is why I set my initial goal at 22 BMI. If I get to that, which I am determined to do, then I can decide if I want to lose 5-10 more pounds.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 27, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> This is an old thread but have some good news to report. During Covid and after adopting my kids a year ago, I gained a bunch of weight from the stress and lethargy of Covid lockdowns and also eating more sweets with my kids. My BMI got up to 27, which was in the overweight range after 9 years of having a BMI of 20-21. I am happy to report I have lost 20 pounds and my BMI is now 23 and in the healthy range. For those who are not aware of BMI, anything between 18.5 and 24.9 is healthy, 25-29.9 is overweight, 30+ is obese.
> 
> My goal now is to get to a BMI of 21-22 and try to maintain that. That is about 9 more pounds to get to my goal weight. If I can lose 5-10 pounds below goal weight, I will try for that but I will be happy with 9 more pounds of weight loss since that gets me to 22 BMI. I feel so happy and excited that I am almost there. For me, a BMI of 20 was a little light but I am not adverse to getting to 21 and trying to maintain that. That would be 14 more pounds. I feel that is very realistic to attain. I like to set achievable goals so that is why I set my initial goal at 22 BMI. If I get to that, which I am determined to do, then I can decide if I want to lose 5-10 more pounds.


Kudos to you! That is awesome. I did great at first, but journied too long (aka back where I started :-(  ).  I bet you feel great!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 27, 2021)

Once my heart doctor explained that the way I can lose weight is by not eating carbs, I tried it & verified by my own experience that he is right about that. 

I actually got down to a healthy weight & my clothes fit better.

Then when the covid-19 shutdown hit, my healthy regimen slipped away & disappeared.  Resumed gobbling down carbs.  Quit going to the gym.  Predictable results.

Yes, it was during the covid-19 shutdown.  No, the shutdown is not the cause.  I have no one to blame but myself.  (Shux upon me.) 

What's most vexing is that so far I am unable to summon the motivation (or whatever it takes) to regroup & move back to something more like the healthy routine that was working so well for so long. 

Knowing what the problem is & knowing what I need to do about it aren't enough.  Something else is needed that's beyond my current grasp.  The part that's missing is still missing.

So it goes.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Icc5 (Oct 27, 2021)

I just started on this weight post and without reading it all yet here is my story.  In my youth played all sports and never had a weight issue.  Stopped pretty much when I married at 38 and now 70 and ride a stationary bike 3 times a day 20 minutes at a time.  Over the past 15 years or so I gained 40-45 lbs.  
In February of this year I found out I have a fatty liver and my Dr. wants me to lose some weight and asked if I ever heard of the Metterean Diet?  Yes I have but my wife does the cooking and doesn't have anything to do with fish.  Lucky for me when I told her she has begun adding fish for me even though she never will even taste it.  She looks for recipes and it's all tasted good.  Have fish now once or twice a week.  Have cut back on my portions,no seconds,desserts are few and far between.
Told my Dr. that I like a bagel for breakfast about 3 times a week so he asked me if I could it only 1/2 each time which I now do.  Told him how I used to eat ice cream about 3 times a week but changed that to a 3 scoop milkshake once a week and he asked if I could do 2 scoops in it instead of 3 so I now do that.
I have gone from 230 to 207 and my next goal is 200 when I see the Dr. in February.  My ending goal is for my football weight in high school of 185.  I'm 5-9 but have always had a wide chest,broad shoulders and carried weight well.  Used to wrestle at 156-177 and always felt good without straining at 175-185.
Bart


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 27, 2021)

I have gained about 12 pounds.  I am still down 70 pounds from 26 months ago, I am pretty happy about that, but I can do better.  My current size in capris and shorts are tight and not loose anymore.  I am going to get back on the Optavia program (prescribed foods) for about 8 weeks, once we get back from Disney World.  We are here until the 6th.  I know I can lose the weight in 8 weeks.  I should know better than to eat the potatoes and the corn chips!  Those have become my new weaknesses.  

My victories have been the ability to walk about 10 miles yesterday in Magic Kingdom between going earlier in the day and then going back later for the Boo Bash.  I haven't eaten a piece of candy in 26 months, and I am not eating that bag full I got last night at the Halloween party.  I am going to give the candy to the older grandkids.  The little ones have about a year's supply.  

Disney is not running the parking lot shuttles currently and are making us all walk from the parking lot.  It's an easy mile just to get into the park.  I cannot believe how sore my feet are right now, but the rest of me is doing just fine.  It's tough getting old.    

We are leaving for Epcot in about 20 minutes.  My feet have blisters on the bottoms, one on the bottom of the big toe, and another right where I have always had this strange corn or callous, so I need to find some bandages to keep them from hurting today.  

We will be riding Ratatouille today, if we can get an entry time.  That might be a problem, even with all of us trying to get into the virtual queue and 1 PM.


----------



## nomoretslt (Oct 27, 2021)

Thank you @TravelTime for resurrecting this thread.  I went to look for it a few days ago and got distracted.  Congrats on the adoptions and good for you for getting back on track.
I’m still on the Weight Watchers plan, but have been at lifetime and below goal for a number of years.  Back in early 2020 was when I dropped below my goal....right at the start of the pandemic....but that was mostly due to running constantly all day painting, cleaning, decluttering and getting our house on the market.  When that whole ordeal was over I kept up my activity with 3 mile walks and some water aerobics.  Weight Watchers is a good plan for me because it focuses on healthy eating and gives you a choice of 3 different plans (although they are changing once again in November).  I eat less carbs, but don’t eliminate completely.  Lean towards whole grain pasta when I can.  Allow myself one piece of snack size chocolate a day.  Have greens for lunch with tuna (packed in water) salad on top.  I was using lite mayo, but switched back to regular Hellman’s.  Or sliced hard boiled eggs.  Or roasted sliced chicken breast.  Another thing I learned is to eat slowly and mindfully instead of gobbling down my food.  
My issue lately though has been nighttime snacking.  I’ve been so bored lately (still living in a 2 bedroom rental condo while our house is STILL being built and we won’t be in for Christmas).  My sewing machines and quilting supplies are still in storage, but I did  purchase a Cricut and made T-shirt’s for the family for a summer Disney trip.  So I need to find more things to make.....probably wine glasses with permanent vinyl.
@rickandcindy23 ... enjoy your trip.  We were able to get on ratatouille a few times for the second slot and also got the annual pass holders sneak preview.  It’s so cute.  Really liked it.  I too got blisters for the first time ever.  I always wear different kinds of Croc sandals.  But one early evening we walked from Boardwalk to ratatouille, then to the boat to Hollywood then power walked to Rise of the resistance ( the line was much shorter towards the end of the evening) and then walked back to Boardwalk.  I think you are DVC?  Can’t remember, but if you are don’t forget the Figment lounge.  I think it closes at 6.  Great on not wanting the candy.  You will get back on track.  You came so far and had a lot of stuff going on.  
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 27, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> This is an old thread but have some good news to report. During Covid and after adopting my kids a year ago, I gained a bunch of weight from the stress and lethargy of Covid lockdowns and also eating more sweets with my kids. My BMI got up to 27, which was in the overweight range after 9 years of having a BMI of 20-21. I am happy to report I have lost 20 pounds and my BMI is now 23 and in the healthy range. For those who are not aware of BMI, anything between 18.5 and 24.9 is healthy, 25-29.9 is overweight, 30+ is obese.
> 
> My goal now is to get to a BMI of 21-22 and try to maintain that. That is about 9 more pounds to get to my goal weight. If I can lose 5-10 pounds below goal weight, I will try for that but I will be happy with 9 more pounds of weight loss since that gets me to 22 BMI. I feel so happy and excited that I am almost there. For me, a BMI of 20 was a little light but I am not adverse to getting to 21 and trying to maintain that. That would be 14 more pounds. I feel that is very realistic to attain. I like to set achievable goals so that is why I set my initial goal at 22 BMI. If I get to that, which I am determined to do, then I can decide if I want to lose 5-10 more pounds.


I remember the first time my post doctor visit report used the word obese, based on my BMI (31) I knew I was overweight, but didn't realize it was that bad.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 27, 2021)

b2bailey said:


> I remember the first time my post doctor visit report used the word obese, based on my BMI (31) I knew I was overweight, but didn't realize it was that bad.



I had BMI well into the 30s for a long time.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 27, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have gained about 12 pounds.  I am still down 70 pounds from 26 months ago, I am pretty happy about that, but I can do better.  My current size in capris and shorts are tight and not loose anymore.  I am going to get back on the Optavia program (prescribed foods) for about 8 weeks, once we get back from Disney World.  We are here until the 6th.  I know I can lose the weight in 8 weeks.  I should know better than to eat the potatoes and the corn chips!  Those have become my new weaknesses.
> 
> My victories have been the ability to walk about 10 miles yesterday in Magic Kingdom between going earlier in the day and then going back later for the Boo Bash.  I haven't eaten a piece of candy in 26 months, and I am not eating that bag full I got last night at the Halloween party.  I am going to give the candy to the older grandkids.  The little ones have about a year's supply.
> 
> ...


Cindy, thank you for being honest with us about your weight gain. I feel it is helpful to share the truth. Otherwise I might imagine I am the only one who 'falls off or falls down'. When I find myself falling into the black hole of eating more than my body needs -- for pleasure, or because of boredom or pain -- I consider it the same as a person who falls off the wagon for drink. Just start fresh the next day.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 27, 2021)

Each time I hit 140 lbs, I get into the mindset of needing to lose weight.  I hit 140 lbs for the 4th time in my life in the middle of this year.  My first goal was 134 lbs.  I hit that 3 weeks ago but now I am kind of stuck there because I have been snacking more on chocolates and lots of entertaining every couple of weeks have not helped.  My next goal is 132 lbs by end of the year and ultimately to 125 lbs at some point of next year.  I am Asian, which means that BMI of 23 carries the same health risks of BMI 30 for a Caucasian.  I am now at 21 but I would like to get down to about 19.5.  I have try to keep my carb intake to under 100 grams every day.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 29, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I have started drinking a gallon of water a day and beside being in the bathroom a lot its really curbed my snacking which in turn has allowed me to lose 15 pounds in 2.5  months...so I'm happy



Well the water seems to be paying off.. Since April, I have lost 10 pounds


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 29, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> This is an old thread but have some good news to report. During Covid and after adopting my kids a year ago, I gained a bunch of weight from the stress and lethargy of Covid lockdowns and also eating more sweets with my kids. My BMI got up to 27, which was in the overweight range after 9 years of having a BMI of 20-21. I am happy to report I have lost 20 pounds and my BMI is now 23 and in the healthy range. For those who are not aware of BMI, anything between 18.5 and 24.9 is healthy, 25-29.9 is overweight, 30+ is obese.
> 
> My goal now is to get to a BMI of 21-22 and try to maintain that. That is about 9 more pounds to get to my goal weight. If I can lose 5-10 pounds below goal weight, I will try for that but I will be happy with 9 more pounds of weight loss since that gets me to 22 BMI. I feel so happy and excited that I am almost there. For me, a BMI of 20 was a little light but I am not adverse to getting to 21 and trying to maintain that. That would be 14 more pounds. I feel that is very realistic to attain. I like to set achievable goals so that is why I set my initial goal at 22 BMI. If I get to that, which I am determined to do, then I can decide if I want to lose 5-10 more pounds.


@TravelTime I'm so happy that your BMI is 23.  I hope you and your kids are doing well...


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 30, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> @TravelTime I'm so happy that your BMI is 23.  I hope you and your kids are doing well...



Thank you!


----------



## easyrider (Oct 30, 2021)

I can tell by the way my pants are fitting I need to loose weight. This year I started eating beef and some treats again. I guess its time to cut those out. Back to fish and veggies for me. I'm up 15 pounds from 4 years ago. Some of it is definitely waist but some of it is muscle. The thing is I feel stronger or more powerful at this weight but I know that it makes my heart work more. Every pound of body has 5 miles of blood vessels which means that if a heart beats 100,000 times a day it is pushing blood 500,000 miles for each pound.   

Bill


----------



## ccwu (Dec 4, 2021)

AwayWeGo said:


> Once my heart doctor explained that the way I can lose weight is by not eating carbs, I tried it & verified by my own experience that he is right about that.
> 
> I actually got down to a healthy weight & my clothes fit better.
> 
> ...




Just saw this. Talking about diet. We started diet 24 months ago when I don’t fit to my cloth after weeks of vacation from Hawaii. I lost 17 lb in about 4 weeks. After that we changed to low carb diet. I maintain BMI to be 20. We are doing well with the the low carb diet. We eat moderate meat and cheeses, lots of vegetable and fruit. We cut bread, pasta and rice (use more vegetable serving for it). The blood work show all is good. Cholesterol is higher but HDL is high 98. Triglycerides is 69 and LDL is higher because we love shrimps, lobster crab cake and scallops. (I personally don’t like fish), eat salmon occasionally. We stopped eating deserts other than ice cream. use stevia and monk fruit to make keto cookies with almond flour. We buy everything organic, no preservative. Our weight goes higher during vacation when we eat outside and sometime 
we have fresh baked bread with butter and pastries. But alway lost the weight we gain in a few days on low carb. We think the low carb diet is good for us. 

Knowing some vegetable and fruit are high in carb but it is much better than bread, pasta, rice, cookies. If we have choice, we stick to low carb fruit (strawberry, raspberry, blackberry, avocado….and veggie of broccoli, broccoli babe, kale, cabbage, Cauliflower…). We eat dark chocolate. Sometimes making keto cookies using stevia and monk fruit. We always buy fresh organic and read ingredients on the label. You need to have a healthy body to enjoy travel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 19, 2021)

My Optavia food arrived a few weeks ago, but I am just trying to maintain right now and not starting on the program as I assumed I would.  I am eating Built Bars, yogurt, cottage cheese, and I am not eating chips and potatoes right now.  I am eating my lean and green, which is lean meat and green vegetables.  Last night I had a cauliflower crust pizza.  I make about 10-12 crusts at a time and freeze them.  This makes them perfect for a quick meal. 

The Optavia food plan is a simple low-calorie, balanced carb to protein diet.  I love it, and it works really well for me specifically with my body.  I need low calorie and I need to eat often.  I eat six times a day.  This is starting to be a popular idea, six meals a day, five small meals of about 90-130 calories, and a lean and green meal at the end of the day that is not provided by Optavia, so it's easy for me to do the dinner meal.  Roast beef, shrimp, baked fish, chicken, steak (my favorite) and vegetables.  I also like hamburger patties on our grill at home with a salad. 

I need to lose that 12 pounds.  So far, it's not budging.  It's not going to budge until I get back on Optavia.  I did maintain my weight for a good long time before gaining it back.  Too much celebrating after we sold the townhouse.  I was working hard on the townhouse with Rick and then kind of relaxed too much after the work was done.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 19, 2021)

I am down to 120 as of last week. My BMI is 21.3. I was as high as 154 in late June. I am 5’3”. I feel great right now but I want to lose 5 more pounds because my ideal weight is 115. At my current weight, I can fit into size 4. At 115, I can fit into size 2 although I was thinking I may want to still buy size 4 so I have room to fluctuate, which is normal.

I eat whatever I want but in small quantities.  I am trying to eat healthier foods although I am not counting calories or completely limiting high carb foods since I eat so little of them right now. We tend to make pretty healthy dinners but that is because we like heathy food.

I did blood work after starting to eat healthier. All my numbers were beyond perfect. The best in my life. Even better than I was in my 30s.

I still have some Octavia food leftover and some other similar high protein foods from Healthwise. I finally threw them all away. I can no longer tolerate the taste of fake food.

I hope I can lose the last 5 pounds, then maintain between 115 and 119. I used to use 119 as a warning sign to cut back a little. That worked very well for 6 years. Then in 2017, some things in my life got stressful. I slowly regained 40 pounds from 2017 to 2021 from my overall loss 75 pound weight loss. Then Covid came and like many people, I started to eat more due to being home all the time. Sweets were an escape when Covid was at its peak and we were not going out.

When I gain weight, I feel heavy and I mean I feel it is harder to move and I get sluggish. I am feeling more energetic now and lighter in my body. My mood is better too. I feel happier about life.

There is a Health at Every Size movement that celebrates loving your body no matter how overweight you are. Some of the followers weigh 300+ pounds. I really can‘t get into this philosophy. If it works for other people, that is great.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 19, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> There is a Health at Every Size movement that celebrates loving your body no matter how overweight you are. Some of the followers weight 300+ pounds. I really can‘t get into this philosophy. If it works for other people, that is great.


At my heaviest I was 211 pounds.  I thought I was going to be "okay" with this.  But after awhile I decided I couldn't be that happy fat lady.  So I got serious.  I used Weight Watchers, which works for me,  20 years later I am still at my goal weight.


----------



## nomoretslt (Dec 19, 2021)

@rickandcindy23 great you have a plan to get back to it when you’re ready.  It’s okay to celebrate....we all do it, but know how to reel ourselves back in.  I’m still below my Weight Watchers goal weight, even with the couple pounds From eating too many sandwiches and beer poolside at Disney.  I never eat sandwiches, only at Disney.  Just had to vacate our rental and move into another (was leased to someone else because we never dreamed we’d still be waiting for our new home to be finished).  Haven’t weighed myself but should have shed what I wanted with all the packing, unpacking and cleaning.

@TravelTime ...  how tall (or short) are you?  I haven’t been 119 in decades and don’t think I’ll ever get there again. I was always too thin....was 100 lbs when I got married.  I’m comfortable at my current weight.....around 132 - 135.  I just wish I could get rid of the belly.  I’ve been doing some high something or other exercises in the pool and it seems to be helping.  Once that layer goes down I’ll work on doing crunches of some kind.  I agree that the Health at any weight movement is not a good idea.  The pressure of too much weight on your knees and hips is so damaging.

@Luanne ... weight watchers is an excellent program, although I’m not really happy with their latest tweak to the plan.  I’m lifetime at goal so I don’t have to pay as long as I weigh in once a month.  I wish they would talk more about getting counseling for those that can’t control their eating.  Meetings are the best IMHO.  

Best wishes to all for a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 19, 2021)

nomoretslt said:


> @rickandcindy23 great you have a plan to get back to it when you’re ready.  It’s okay to celebrate....we all do it, but know how to reel ourselves back in.  I’m still below my Weight Watchers goal weight, even with the couple pounds From eating too many sandwiches and beer poolside at Disney.  I never eat sandwiches, only at Disney.  Just had to vacate our rental and move into another (was leased to someone else because we never dreamed we’d still be waiting for our new home to be finished).  Haven’t weighed myself but should have shed what I wanted with all the packing, unpacking and cleaning.
> 
> @TravelTime ...  how tall (or short) are you?  I haven’t been 119 in decades and don’t think I’ll ever get there again. I was always too thin....was 100 lbs when I got married.  I’m comfortable at my current weight.....around 132 - 135.  I just wish I could get rid of the belly.  I’ve been doing some high something or other exercises in the pool and it seems to be helping.  Once that layer goes down I’ll work on doing crunches of some kind.  I agree that the Health at any weight movement is not a good idea.  The pressure of too much weight on your knees and hips is so damaging.
> 
> ...


Travel Time said she is 5'3".  

I did weight watchers and felt I would never reach my goal, but I think it would work for me today.  I may go back sometime.  It would be interesting to see how the program would work for me.  

My sister worked for a weight-loss program for a while between jobs, cannot remember the name right now, and they encouraged salads, big salads with no salad dressing or only very low-cal dressing, only a very small potato occasionally, only very lean meats and low-carb vegetables.  It was very low carb and not a lot of protein.  It was more drastic than Optavia.  She coached me in that program without charge, but guess how she is losing weight, even with all of that knowledge?  Optavia.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 19, 2021)

@nomoretslt I am also Lifetime and don't have to pay.  I haven't gone to a meeting in years and I no longer weigh in monthly.  I am very loosely following the program at this point, and I'm not even aware of what the program changes are.  The only thing I still do is journal (but not count points) of what I eat.  It seems to be working for me.  Last year dh was diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes and I was considered pre-diabetic.  So we have both altered our eating habits greatly.  I think that has helped me maintain over the past year.


----------



## nomoretslt (Dec 19, 2021)

Just read travels post...missed she was 5’3”...thanks.  I’m not quite 5’2” (shrinking).  With My short legs and broad back I feel like I’ll never look thin again but that’s okay with me.  I was always too thin growing up...mom hated to cook and I think we were half starving.  We were all too thin.  But I could eat anything and not gain.  Until it all caught up to me at around 40.  
@Luanne ... are you able to use their on line tools?  I only really use it for the bar code scanner and for their “connect” feature.  I like to read about people using their airfryers.  Finally got one but won’t open it until I’m in my new kitchen.  Not enough counter space here.
@rickandcindy23 ... you did great on the Optivia plan.  As you said, you went a little overboard with the celebrating.  I know foods I usually need to stay away from...chips are a trigger.  Bread maybe once a day.  I enjoy greens with hard boiled eggs, tuna, grilled chicken breast for lunch.  Congrats on the soon to be twins!


----------



## Luanne (Dec 19, 2021)

@nomoretslt  yes I can use the online tools.  I have free etools until June 2026.  But, I'm not using them.  Since I'm not counting points I just use a paper notebook to write down what I've eaten each day.


----------



## nomoretslt (Dec 19, 2021)

I was stacked with free months also.  Good for you!  They’ve taken that away going forward.  You can’t collect and hoard those free months (you are grandfathered in).  I track on line sometimes but mostly so I can earn credits towards freebies.  So far I got a mini wireless speaker and a portable device charger.  I like free!


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 19, 2021)

DavidnRobin said:


> What model? Trying tog find one for Robin (5’1”) with low step thru.
> 
> I did this recently...
> (I would have never been able to ride these hills without pedal assist).
> ...


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 19, 2021)

A number of years ago I was 5'7' in hight and weighed 205 pounds.  I asked myself where most of my calories were coming from.  Quickly I figured out it was the pint and a half ice cream I was eating every afternoon and the 6-7 shots of vodka I was drinking every night.  I stopped buying ice cream and vodka and the weight started coming off.  Then I stopped eating french fries, chips and deserts and I guess a few other things I decided were bad for me.  Eventually I fell to about 150 pounds.  In the last 5 years or so I have crept up to between 155 and 160 but still avoid ice cream, alcohol, french fries, beef, chips, etc...

George


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 21, 2021)

Luanne said:


> At my heaviest I was 211 pounds.  I thought I was going to be "okay" with this.  But after awhile I decided I couldn't be that happy fat lady.  So I got serious.  I used Weight Watchers, which works for me,  20 years later I am still at my goal weight.



Wow impressive!


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 21, 2021)

nomoretslt said:


> @rickandcindy23 great you have a plan to get back to it when you’re ready.  It’s okay to celebrate....we all do it, but know how to reel ourselves back in.  I’m still below my Weight Watchers goal weight, even with the couple pounds From eating too many sandwiches and beer poolside at Disney.  I never eat sandwiches, only at Disney.  Just had to vacate our rental and move into another (was leased to someone else because we never dreamed we’d still be waiting for our new home to be finished).  Haven’t weighed myself but should have shed what I wanted with all the packing, unpacking and cleaning.
> 
> @TravelTime ...  how tall (or short) are you?  I haven’t been 119 in decades and don’t think I’ll ever get there again. I was always too thin....was 100 lbs when I got married.  I’m comfortable at my current weight.....around 132 - 135.  I just wish I could get rid of the belly.  I’ve been doing some high something or other exercises in the pool and it seems to be helping.  Once that layer goes down I’ll work on doing crunches of some kind.  I agree that the Health at any weight movement is not a good idea.  The pressure of too much weight on your knees and hips is so damaging.
> 
> ...



I am 5’3”.  How tall are you?

I feel great at anything below 130. I just like to be 115 because I feel light. When I get below 130, my tummy gets flat without me doing anything and my waist line comes back. 

I do have a permanent problem. Since I was once 190, I have a lot of saggy skin. It is impossible to get rid of it. It’s on my arms, legs and stomach. The worst part is my legs. In pants and a long sleeve shirt, it is not noticeable. However, in a bathing suit, I can’t hide it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 21, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> A number of years ago I was 5'7' in hight and weighed 205 pounds.  I asked myself where most of my calories were coming from.  Quickly I figured out it was the pint and a half ice cream I was eating every afternoon and the 6-7 shots of vodka I was drinking every night.  I stopped buying ice cream and vodka and the weight started coming off.  Then I stopped eating french fries, chips and deserts and I guess a few other things I decided were bad for me.  Eventually I fell to about 150 pounds.  In the last 5 years or so I have crept up to between 155 and 160 but still avoid ice cream, alcohol, french fries, beef, chips, etc...
> 
> George


Simple changes in Rick's lifestyle have kept him under his ideal weight for most of his life.  He is 6 feet tall, right on the nose, long legs, skinny body, incredibly muscular, really strong guy after being a firefighter for 40 years and doing major remodeling projects in our house.  He is underweight at 165 pounds.  But he says that is my opinion.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 21, 2021)

I hit 140 lbs 3 times in my life, the most recently about 6 months ago. I am 5 ft 7 in.  My healthy weight is about 120 lbs and my goal is to get down to 125 to 128 lbs.  I am now 134 lbs, up a lb from a month.  I was watching my carbs and portion control and then I was put on a miserable drug a month ago which causes significant GI problem, and I snack on carbs to calm my stomach down.  I hope to keep working on my weight and my goal is 128 lbs by May 2022 when my friend from overseas comes visit.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 4, 2022)

I am down to my goal weight range now at 118, BMI 20.9. I have been eating whatever I want in very small quantities. I would like to lose a few more pounds and maintain between 115 and 119. 

I think it is time to consider a long term maintenance plan. I am considering using the Bright Line Eating program because it focuses on real foods and lowering food addiction. It is a tougher program to follow since it eliminates certain types of food from your diet such as sugar and flour. I try to limit unhealthy carbs anyway so I think if I could get into this eating style, it would help me with maintenance. Has anyone done this program or heard anything about it - positive or negative?

The other thing I am considering is starting to use a food tracking app such as LoseIt or MyFitnessPal. My main goal is to track macronutrients (protein, carbs, fats, sugars, etc) and not calories. I used paper tracking for 5 years and that helped me lose and maintain weight loss in the past. Now I would like to consider an online app because it will be more accurate and allow me to track against more goals.

I have used MyFitnessPal in the past and it was hard for me to be consistent with it. I did not like that you set a maximum calorie goal per day and then it tracks in green or red how far from that calorie level you are in the day. It bothered me because it made me feel like I had to eat up to that calorie level so sometimes I would eat extra even if I did not feel the need to. I am not sure if I would like LoseIt more. I am going to try the free versions for a couple of days and use both at the same time to see which one I like better, if any. Does anyone have experience with LoseIt and/or MyFitnessPal? If so, what did you think of them?


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 5, 2022)

I stress gained weight in 2021 but I lost more than I gained! Woo hoo!
My current plan is this calorie counting plus exercise. Pretty simple. 

I have a coach who is helping to keep me on track and who is giving me good info too. One of the key components she taught me was that I need a minimum calorie goal not just a max. I always knew the rule of don't go below 1200/1400 calories per day. But her minimum for me was higher because I have a lot of muscle. She explained that if I dip too low (which I was doing for a week or two because of a different kind of stress) it will have a negative impact on my metabolism and hurt me long term.

I'm exercising 6 days a week. My exercise is bike 3-4 times per week, weights 3 times per week, walks 4-6 times per week.


----------

